#edubuntu 2005-11-28
<juliux> congrats mhz 
<crimsun> congrats to both of you
<juliux> crimsun, thanks
<ogra> yay
<mhz> thx.
* mhz is very happy!!
<ogra> :-D
* juliux too
<ogra> :.D +
<mhz> juliux: so what now? we are more responsible for failures ?? :D
<mhz> hehehe
<juliux> mhz, i think so
<juliux> *g*
<mhz> ogra: was i off line?
<mhz> juliux: ping
<mhz> duh!
<mhz> this ISP!!
<mhz> i never knew
<ogra> mhz, not to my knowledge
<juliux> mhz, what do you want to know?
<mhz> juliux: I meant.. I never noticed I was off line. But it felt wired IRC so static for soo long :)
* mhz was abducted!
* mhz suffered ubuntu-ufo
<Diosan> hello room
<mhz> Diosan: hi
<Diosan> hows it going
<juliux> hi Diosan 
<Diosan> hi folks
<Diosan> this project is very very exciting
<mhz> Diosan: we think so
<juliux> gn8 everybody
<mhz> sleepp well and happy
<ogra> Diosan, yes, isnt it :)
<Diosan> yup
<mhz> ogra: I really appreciate your vote. For a moment I thought I didn't know what 'contributing' meant ;)
<Diosan> well actually I can't speak from experience now downloading it
<kjcole> Lot's  of energy, and I expect more from the young'un's. ;-)
<ogra> Diosan, make sure to read http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuInstallNotes before installing :)
<mhz> ogra: next time I know i have to intriduce myself telling what I have done/wanna do. Not who i am :)
<mhz> kjcole: thx. I will "show some code"
<mhz> .oO(though I am not a coder)
<kjcole> Also, if you experiment with LVM during install, don't choose the wipe disk and use LVM,  and then  expect to  cancel out.  ;-)
<mhz> Diosan: no worries. This channel is always open to help
<mhz> and to receive help as well
<mhz> :D
<mhz> heheheheheh
<mhz> kjcole: indeed
<Diosan> but I wanted to know if the tux4kids and other application are installed with the OS or have to be added afterward
<Diosan> wow
<Diosan> this is the first linux community i have been in that feels like a community and not eliteist
<mhz> Diosan: there is EdubuntuSoftwareList on the wiki
<mhz> those are the apps. chosen for this release
<kjcole> With  a lot of the options in the partitioning options, you have a final step that  says  'write the changes'.  Not so with that LVM  option.  It just  does   it.
<Diosan> and with a whole bunch of people in the channel that are actually willing to helo
<mhz> ogra: BTW, schooltool is not listed. Because it is not considered app?
<ogra> mhz, its already in
<mhz> Diosan: how eliteist?
<ogra> mhz, rtfm etc ...
* mhz checking the list
<mhz> ogra: hmmmmmmm, not in http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuSoftwareList
<ogra> mhz, i meant rtfm with eliteist ...
<ogra> its a common answer in other linux communities
<mhz> ogra: I know shcooltool is included because I used it, I just wanted to know if the list you made was based on a criteria or it was missed only
<mhz> ogra: ahhhh RTFM
<mhz> that's eliteist!!
<mhz> duh!
* mhz has never used that, so far.
<mhz> so I was ignorant
<mhz> :)
<ogra> mhz, i would ban you from the channel if you used it more than once :)
<mhz> Diosan: sure, RTFM stupid phrases are against our Manifesto, so please feel yourself at home
<Diosan> good
<kjcole> Well, with a group that's largely focused on education, one hopes we'd be a community of teachers and learners as well as techies and evangelists. "RTFM" is no way to teach or preach. ;-)
<mhz> ogra: ooooops, I already used it 3 times in a row :D
<ogra> hehe
<Diosan> im not exactly a newbie to linux
<mhz> kjcole: indeed
<Diosan> but i never quite liked the elitism i have seen elsewhere
<mhz> Diosan: can you tell us about yourself?
<Diosan> sure
<mhz> oooops, Diosan.
<mhz> my wife calls me for dinner
<Diosan> I work for the cable company in trinidad and tobago
<Diosan> np
<mhz> if i dont follow, she'll kick me butt :)
* mhz will read log
<kjcole> mhz: bon appitite
<ogra> yes, mhz_dinner enjoy
<Diosan> my main interest in the software is as a solution for the schools in this country
<Diosan> which in my opinion are pretty backward
<Diosan> bye mhz
<kjcole> Diosan: Are you keeping an eye on Negroponte's $100 computer? 
<Diosan> from MIT ?
<Diosan> yes i have
<Diosan> very much so
<Diosan> but i have to admit that the country is affluent enough not to neccesitate that in most cases 
<kjcole> Don't know that there'll be much use in the US... (beggars here are choosers), but elsewhere, lots of possibility, and maybe eventually here too.
<Diosan> but as with all none first world countries the wealth doesn't seem to get to the people who need it most
<Diosan> which means poor children suffer
<Diosan> but in general there is alot of scope for it here
<Diosan> even if it only begins with the private schools
<kjcole> My own interest is less in the general use of computers in education, but more about "nostalgia" in a way:
<Diosan> takes you back to your old apple II E ?
<kjcole> I was part of a pilot program to introduce programming to high school students in 1973.  Until then, I had never fit in anywhere.  I wasn't an athlete, I wasn't a scholar, and I wasn't one of the popular kids either.
<kjcole> "nerd", "geek" and "dork" weren't part of the common vocabulary either, but if they had been, they'd all have been insults.
<Diosan> I hear you
<Diosan> I was responsible along with two other students for setting up the computer labs in my school
<kjcole> But then, out of 60 kids in the pilot program, 5 of us took to it like fish to water.  It was as if we'd been starving our whole lives and finally had food in front of us.  We gorged on computers.
<Diosan> we got boxes of old junk from norway that they "donated"
<Diosan> and put together the machines and made something workable
<Diosan> had a profound effect on me if you will
<kjcole> Apple IIe was about the 5th computer I encountered. We started with the Xerox Data Systems (XDS) Sigma 7, running the CP-5 OS.
<Diosan> I know what you mean, i had been selected after that to do free training and an adult technical facility
<Diosan> it was wonderful
<kjcole> And we ended up teaching those students who were either terrified or confused.  It was a great feeling.  When I went off to college, I majored in computers.  When it came time for an internship, I told my advisor
<Diosan> hmmm
<Diosan> i thought in highshool as well
<kjcole> "Put me in a school.  I want to work with computers in education."
<Diosan> i hated school though
<kjcole> I've been at Gallaudet University ever since then (December 1977).
<Diosan> i found it so annoying to be in a college tutorial where my pertinent questions and observations were regarded as disruptive
<Diosan> so i quit
<Diosan> never been back
<Diosan> hasn't hurt me too badly though
<kjcole> I never finished my computer science degree. 
<kjcole> But after several years at gallaudet, and my boss pestering me, I finally went back and got a degree. (He was expecting computer science, but I ended up with an audio technology degree which I've never used.)
<Diosan> but i always wanted to contribute in a technological way to the progress of this little country
<Diosan> and i think you also maybe facilaitating me
<Diosan> facilitating rather
<kjcole> Well, like you said: Nice community.  I'm finding myself sucked into projects and ambitious goals by Edubuntu and kin.  So, we facilitate each other, I guess.
<Diosan> i hear you
<Diosan> and i am willing to contribute abit
<Diosan> as soon as I can gain a better understanding
<Diosan> like actually installing it
<kjcole> Heh.  I installed Hoary Hedgehog (4.10) and lots of stuff broke.  But the philosophy and spirit still interested me. I switched to Fedora (being MUCH more comfy in a RedHat world), but maintained interest.  I went to the Montreal meeting, but didn't have Ubuntu installed.  I just installed Edubuntu yesterday.
<kjcole> (And stayed up very late adding packages to it.)
<Diosan> lol
<kjcole> I'm actually home at the moment, sitting at my old, reliable RH9 box.  (It's one old dog that I don't want to teach a new trick.)
<AstroKing> Hello, I am at the install screen where it asks for IP address.  I want to use DHCP, but it seems to demand an IP address.  Can I go on by just leaving it blank?
<kjcole> I ran into that as well.  I don't think you can.  I ended up temporarily booting into Windoze, getting the IP that DHCP assigned, and then restarting the install using that IP.
<AstroKing> Ok, will try that.
<kjcole> Not pretty, but it worked.
<AstroKing> Thanks, letting it boot up now.  I'm a 2nd grade teacher and our computer lab is full of (mostly) dysfuntional 7-year old iMacs.  Trying to figure out something that would be a cheap solution and not pay so much money on windows licenses.
<kjcole> The wiki doc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/I386 says otherwise (claiming to detect DHCP) but that wasn't my experience.
<kjcole> cool.
<Diosan> ist really small
<kjcole> So, where do you teach, and are what lead you to Edubuntu?  Already a Linux person or new to it?
<Diosan> 1 CD
<Diosan> beautiful
<Diosan> now all i need is to get a monitor for that spare machine I have home
<AstroKing> I am in Texas, USA.  I went to university for computer science and was into Linux back then, but never was able to find a job after college so I became a teacher.  
<AstroKing> As far as edubuntu, Distrowatch led me to it.
<Diosan> i went to the site because my supervisor whom i interested inlinux was installing it on a mchine in the office
<kjcole> I lucked out: I switched to Linux in '93, and at a Linux conference in NC in '99 I attended the first EduBOF.  It didn't go well, but I met a guy there who as it turns out lives very close to me.
<kjcole> And he's the Education leader for Edubuntu: Jeff Elkner.
<AstroKing> Nice.  I'm just trying to evaluate it to see if it would be workable at our school.  We need things like gradebook software, programs that can serve up math and reading tutorials/lessons, and so on.
<kjcole> Look into SchoolTool which comes with Edubuntu, and Moodle which doesn't yet but is rumored to be in the next release.
<kjcole> (I'm not an educator -- at least not paid for it -- so I don't know much about either, but they're "all the rage" with the teachers I've talked with.)
<kjcole> Moodle is in the Universe repository, and so is easy to add on.  It's just not on the CD.
<AstroKing> Thanks a lot...I need to be "armed with information" if and when I make a proposal to switch.
<kjcole> Although it isn't Ubuntu, Jeff wrote a good article for Red Hat magazine about his experience as a high school teacher using Linux in the classroom.  That may provide you with some ammo.  It's on-line.
<kjcole> (I'm looking for the URL, but I made a PDF of it if I can't find the source.)
<AstroKing> http://www.redhat.com/magazine/003jan05/features/arlington/
<AstroKing> that must be it
<AstroKing> be back in 5 minutes
<kjcole> Yep. That's it.
<AstroKing> back
<kjcole> on the phone with   jeff  now. ;-)
<AstroKing> cool, well tell him a teacher in Texas is installing it now to check it out.
<mhz_dinner> re
<kjcole> mhz is now known as mhz_fed.
<mhz> hehehehe
<mhz> indeed
<kjcole> And just hung up with Jeff.
<mhz> kjcole: I have good news for edubuntu
<kjcole> We're we're planning to attend PyCon 2006 in TX, and push the Edubuntu / Python link.
<kjcole> mhz, do tell. 
* kjcole waits with antici... pation.
<mhz> I have just hung up with the principal of a kinder garden school (?) and we are inviting Parents and othere teachers form local community to an event where will demo edubuntu. (about 60 people)
<kjcole> Very nice!
<mhz> He liked edubuntu so much that he even volunteered to desing nice non-expensive invitations (he's designer)
<mhz> In the mid of 2006, he'll start a language school (for kids with language problems)
<mhz> coincidentally, tomorrow, Henrik and others have the meeting about "SpecialNeeds" (people who use IT but have difficulties with hearing, viewing, etc)
<AstroKing> here's a question..how good is edubuntu at wireless?  there's a chance our school may go wireless soon, so i'm just wondering.
<mhz> AstroKing: edubuntu is ubuntu
<mhz> AstroKing: hence, if Ubuntu Wi fi is good, then edubuntu will too
* mhz prefers KDE thoug
<Diosan> ok guys
<Diosan> i have to go
<Diosan> but thank you
<Diosan> again
<Diosan> and i'll be in touch
<mhz> AstroKing: i hope you enjoy edubuntu as much as other teacher have in Chile. We do think we urgently need more testers and teachers to help on cross-curricular crossing with edubuntu tools
<mhz> Diosan: thx, bye
* mhz_family BBsoon
<AstroKing> Yes..sorry, I have been "out" of linux for about a year or so.  I've stayed in touch with linux news and have heard of the distros, but haven't actually had the time to test any out (including ubuntu) until now.
<kjcole> Sorry, out fo a bit.
<kjcole> Wireless... Check the card.
<kjcole> When I was at the UBZ conference, I was working with a laptop that had Edubuntu on it and built-in wireless.  Edubuntu wouldn't talk to it but I remembered to bring a PCMCIA card that I knew worked with Red Hat.  Edubuntu liked that just fine.
<AstroKing> Thanks
<kjcole> For laptops at the conference, everyone was raving about the HP's.  I had a Dell.
* ajmitch_ had a dell also
<AstroKing> Yeah - chances are our school district will continue with dell
<kjcole> I forget what the built-in wireless in that Dell was (and I don't have it now. I borrowed it from work.) But folks at UBZ bitched about it and said we needed to lobby for more open specs from whoever made the built-in.
<AstroKing> it's installed now, sound works
<kjcole> I had problems yesterday with audio/video trying to get all formats to work.  gxine finally seemed to be the only thing that worked with everything.
<kjcole> (I installed all the stuff from the RestrictedFormats wiki page, and I'm sure some of that helped.)
<AstroKing> I've noticed that gcompris uses Euros for counting money.  Any idea of how or if it's possible to switch it to US Dollars?
<kjcole> Not a clear idea, but I thought it was part of a series of apps that all used the same language info... 
<kjcole> So, there may be a place outside of gcompris but "in the neighborhood" from which it gets it's settings.
<AstroKing> yeah, because for the local setting in gcompris, it has the US flag
<AstroKing> also can't find that schooltools program in edubuntu
<kjcole> SchoolTool  (singular, and capitalized).  It should start up when you boot Edubuntu.
<AstroKing> Ok, let me look
<AstroKing> I'm just saying, I can't find it in the menu system.  I am assuming it is a program that you can run, like tux math?
<kjcole> No, both it, and moodle are web-based school/course admin tools.  So, they start up as deamons and you connect to them via the web.
<AstroKing> ok, I just saw that in the screenshot on the SchoolTool site now.
<kjcole> I guess the assumption is that you'll have many people entering content, and thus want it accessable to all at any time.
<AstroKing> Theoretically, you would want SchoolTool hosted on one central server, right?  Because if people are just entering it on their own localhost, nobody else can see it (like for calendars).
<kjcole> Right.  That's the idea.  (But I run a lot of "mini servers"
<mhz_family> re
<kjcole> Nothing particularly special about them, if I don't expect them to be under heavy load.)
<kjcole> mhz glad you're back: I've got to run in a minute but wanted to know when the Accessibilty/Special Needs meeting is/
<mhz> kjcole: tomorrow.. let me get the schedule
<mhz> IIRC it will take place after edubuntu meeting which is 12 UTC
<mhz> kjcole: I think one hour will be too short for a first brainstorming meeting, 
<mhz> which could easily overflow. I've now set the time to 14.30, which 
<mhz> should give the Edubuntu team enough time to wrap up and even take a 
<mhz> short break before joining us ;)
<mhz> As I mentioned, I've written up some ideas here: 
<mhz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AccessibilityTeamGoals and I beleive Daniel 
<mhz> intends to add his thoughts today as well. Feel free to chip in. I've 
<mhz> started this page: AccessibilityTeamGoals/Talk for those who might just 
<mhz> want to comment on the existing points.
<mhz> See you all Wednesday :)
<AstroKing> Thanks KJ..will be playing around with edubuntu for a few days and learn it.  I need to run myself here, later man.
<mhz> kjcole: sorry that paste was long but as you are leaving I thought that was faster
<mhz> :)
<mhz> kjcole: about laptops/ I found once, that a potential good biz alternative to MIt's is getting pieces from China or India. If all goes well, I guess they could be sold at U$270
<mhz> U$270 = 1 GHz, 256 MB ram, 10 inches, 20 - 30 GB
<mhz> kjcole: I have a Fujitsu LifeBook B 2175
<mhz> Burgundavia: hi there
<mhz> I will meet with Pablo (the SVG man tomorrow)
<Burgundavia> hey mhz 
<mhz> arkan0x: hi
<arkan0x> mhz: hi !
<mhz> Burgundavia: Pablo will include the very originals
<Burgundavia> excellent
<mhz> he said he did it because not everybody has same fonts, so he 'traced' the texts
<mhz> to avoid font confilcts
<mhz> arkan0x: me aceptaron como miembro del Conclio de la Comunidad ubuntu !!!!
<mhz> concilio
<arkan0x> rlz !
<mhz> heheh
<mhz> gracias
<arkan0x> congratulations mhz ! 
<arkan0x> que bien !
<mhz> arkan0x: manana intetnare ir a la reunion del CDSL para el Install Fest
<mhz> no es seguro
<mhz> pero intentare
<arkan0x> mhz: okis , por ultimo en la reunion me conecto a irc y ahi vas tirando ideas
<mhz> arkan0x: will you go there
<arkan0x> se
<mhz> ah!!! rulz!
<arkan0x> mhz: !
<mhz> arkan0x: habra espacio (aunque sea poco) para una mini charla de Ubuntu y Edubuntu?
<arkan0x> mhz: usas algo Voip ?
<kjcole> Been in and out for the last several minutes, but am really leaving now. ;-)  See you tomorrow... twice I think. ;-)
<mhz> kjcole: i guess you have backlogs :)
<arkan0x> mhz: osea por mi bakan , pero hay ke verlo ,pq la gente de argentina tiene "preferencia" y el asunto dura asta las 4 nu mas
<mhz> or everything gets logged and pasted in url?
<mhz> arkan0x: will the argentinan guys be in that meeting, too?
<kjcole> Konversation logs it all, and I think fabbio does too.
<mhz> kjcole: okis, bye
<mhz> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ca/2005-November/000323.html
<mhz> arkan0x: en esa URL, MagicFab esta disenando un materila sobre edubuntu en espanol
<mhz> material
<mhz> arkan0x: http://www.flickr.com/photos/magicfab/60378589/in/photostream/
<arkan0x> mhz: rlz
<mhz> te parece si usamos algo asi para el InstallFest?
<mhz> I take care of it!
<arkan0x> mhz: yo imprimo !
<mhz> educool!
<mhz> arkan0x: I like this laptop http://www.flickr.com/photos/magicfab/57561357/
<mhz> but i prefer the Libretto :)
<arkan0x> jejee
<arkan0x> mhz: ke laptop es el de la foto ?
<mhz> ni idea hehehe
<mhz> pero rlz!
<arkan0x> mhz: es un dell
<mhz> tan chico?
<mhz> http://www.tecnocimiento.cl/EdubuntuChile
<mhz> como se ve?
<mhz> arkan0x: aahhh, olvide contarte: Contacte a la gente de ConferencePack. Me aceptaron, pero no me han confirmado cuando llegaria a Chile. Creo que manana sabre, pero dudo que sea para esta semana :(
<mhz> arkan0x: and also, I requested 200 x86 + 15 64bits + 15 PPC
<mhz> para ser repartidos "al merito" en Edubuntu Chilean Tour y en Ubuntu Fest (Install Fest + HowTo Fest)
<arkan0x> mhz: y donde se piensa hacer ubuntufest-cl ?
<mhz> arkan0x: Tecnocimiento lo organizara puh
<mhz> :)
<mhz> y ojala con tu ayuda
<arkan0x> sipo
<mhz> y la del CDLS
<mhz> cdsl
<arkan0x> mhz: pero en ke parte fisica ?
<mhz> ahhhh
<mhz> aun no se
<mhz> si se, que la idea es que el CDSL se note mas participativo a ver si en una de esas se animan a organizarse mejor
<mhz> De hecho, CDSL deberia ser un Centro de Difusion Nacional
<mhz> donde otras regiones participen localmente
<arkan0x> sep , esa era la idea inicial
<mhz> pero bueno, primero debe suceder en santiago. Si en casa no funca... menos afuera
<mhz> well, we'll see.
* mhz yaaawns
<arkan0x> mhz: !!!!
<arkan0x> mhz: ping xD!
<mhz> yup
<mhz> arkan0x: vas manana al MAC?
<arkan0x> mhz: por extranna razon , en edubuntu/con kde , me funka la vga del laptop , no la del dock
<arkan0x> mhz: ! sep
<arkan0x> apenas salgo de clases me voy paya
<mhz> ???
<arkan0x> salgo alas 4
<arkan0x> mhz: osea el laptop funka al 100%
<mhz> y antes no?
<arkan0x> no al 98% como te dije antes
<mhz> ahhh
<arkan0x> te acuerdas ke probamos la salida vga del laptop y no funko 
<mhz> o sera problema de config entonces?
<arkan0x> mmm puede ser
<mhz> sip
* mhz es mas feliz entonces
<arkan0x> como ubuntu tiene buenas config
<arkan0x> demas
<mhz> te lo CAMBIO!!!
* arkan0x es mas feliz aun xD!
<arkan0x> mhz: ejjejeje
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> nika!
<mhz> o sika?
<arkan0x> nIKA!
<mhz> hehehe
<arkan0x> jejeje
<mhz> @#$%^&**%^#@
<mhz> lol
<mhz> ta bien h
<mhz> ta bien oh
<arkan0x> pero si lo tuviera que vender , te aviso a ti primero
<mhz> nha! y a cuanto?
<arkan0x> asike no te preocupes
<arkan0x> mhz: no sep :P
<mhz> hehe
<mhz> ya, demosle
<mhz> arkan0x: i suggest you move that to #kubuntu
<mhz> and #ubuntu
<mhz> and #gnome
<mhz> and #ubuntu-laptop
<mhz> es muy extrano
<arkan0x> mhz: , si ya aplike el ubuntu-database
<arkan0x> pero , aver , deja ir pa gnome , por si las moskas
<arkan0x> eske toy en kde pq , me funka suspender
<mhz> ahhh, si. a mi tambien
<mhz> pero no en Wmaker :(
* mhz has no idea on ACPI stuff
<arkan0x> mhz, !
<arkan0x> mhz, pa suspender en wmaker
<mhz> si?
<arkan0x> klaptop_acpi_helper --suspend
<arkan0x> recien probe xd
* arkan0x esta feliz pq suspende en el wm ke kiera xD
<arkan0x> mhz, y ??
<mhz> cooool
<arkan0x> te suspendio ?
<mhz> lo pruebo al tiro
<mhz> oops
<mhz> ISP failure
<mhz> (i guess)
<mhz> visit http://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuRequestDay
<arkan0x> mhz, y >?
<arkan0x> work suspend >?
<mhz> arkan0x: sip
<mhz> pero eth0 guateo!
<mhz> y no hubo caso que funcara
<arkan0x> no la vuelve a levantar ?
<mhz> y para no perder mas tiempo, simplemente le agreque el docking
<mhz> nope, no lo hizo, ni manulamente
<mhz> asi que manan lo veo de nuevo
<arkan0x> y si le sakai el mapping hotplug del interfaces ?
<arkan0x> yo lo tengo comentao eso
<mhz> por ahora estoy terminando un laaaaargo dia sentado (desde las 09:15 AM hasta ahora)
<arkan0x> aaa okis
<mhz> arkan0x: buena idea
<arkan0x> yapos, suerte igual con la suspendia xD
<mhz> arkan0x: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuRequestDay
<arkan0x> byez
* mhz goes to sleep too
<mhz> and be back for meeting
<crimsun> I'll just stay awake for the meeting :-)
<tekNico> Hi everybody, I'm having difficulties setting up a thin client network with Edubuntu.
<tekNico> After the short Edubuntu howtos, I've been following the LTSP 4.1 docs at http://www.ltsp.org/documentation/ltsp-4.1/ltsp-4.1.3-en.html .
<tekNico> I'm able to connect to the server launching an X session with "X -query SERVER_IP".
<tekNico> From within a Kubuntu installation on a laptop.
<tekNico> However, I have problems when booting from network, on both the laptop and another desktop.
<tekNico> On the laptop I get a "-vttty: unknown option" error at X server startup.
<tekNico> On the desktop, the remote loading of the vmlinuz and intrd.img files progresses very slowly, and eventually times out.
<tekNico> The https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto doc says: "the Xserver settings are autodetected". Maybe there's a problem with that, on the laptop?
<tekNico> Regarding the desktop, I get different behavior with two different NICs, so maybe there's some kind of hardware or Etherboot problem.
<ogra> tekNico, if you used ltspadmin together with the breezy ltsp, your system is broken now ...
<tekNico> Oh, nice. :-/
<ogra> the two implementations (ltsp 4.1 and breezy ltsp) are incompatible
<tekNico> ltspadmin actually installed about 130MB of packages, that looked strange.
<ogra> breezy ltsp does everything automatically, ltsp 4.1 needs decent setup
<ogra> yes, it installs the chroot environment from tarballs from the net, instead of usins already available distribution packages like breezy ltsp does
<tekNico> I see. Shall I uninstall ltsp, erase /opt/ltsp contents, and reinstall ltsp?
<ogra> you can try it, but i didnt see someone getting it working yet ...
<tekNico> Do I really have to reinstall Edubuntu on the server from scratch? :-s
<ogra> you can also go on with 4.1 but nobody in here can be a big help for that ...
<ogra> i'd suggest #ltsp for 4.1 questions ....
<tekNico> I'm already trying there, but mention of Edubuntu seems to only elicit evasive, or no, answers. ;-)
<ogra> i'm in there too ... edubuntu implies for them that its my domain :)
<ogra> you should mention that you use 4.1.3 ;)
<tekNico> Moreover, I like Ubunt, and simplicity, so I'd certainly like to follow the smoother road. :-)
<tekNico> UbuntU, even
<tekNico> I did mention following the LTSP 4.1 docs...
<ogra> note that etherboot isnt tested widely ...
<ogra> (with the breezy implementation)
<ogra> yes, you did
<tekNico> So, how do the clients boot?
<ogra> but the 4.1 docs are not appropriate :)
<ogra> PXE
<tekNico> What about older NICs without boot ROM, or even no network boot option in the BIOS?
<ogra> which doesnt help if you have etherboot indeed, except if you boot from CD or floppy
<ogra> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/BootingClientsWithoutPxe
<ogra> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLtsConfParams
<ogra> these two might be helpful ...
<tekNico> I'm booting from floppies with stuff downloaded from rom-o-matic.net . Is there another way?
<ogra> and indeed the most important doc: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuInstallNotes
<tekNico> Oh, the good old tomsrtbt. :-)
<ogra> the floppy method is fine, you just need to make sure that pxe emulation is enabled in the rom
<tekNico> The ROM downloaded from rom-o-matic.net?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> there is aconfiguration option for PXE emulation on the site...
<tekNico> Mmh, can't find it there...
<ogra> http://rom-o-matic.net/5.4.1/
<tekNico> In the release notes for Etherboot 5.4.1 there's this link, is that it? http://syslinux.zytor.com/pxe.php
<ogra> click the "configure" button on that page
<tekNico> Do I need to choose PXE at point 2. ?
<crimsun> ogra: is there an agenda for this morning's meeting?
<crimsun> (sorry to interrupt)
<ogra> crimsun, hmm, ask JaneW
<ogra> dunno if one is up anywhere, she surely has one
<tekNico> Wow, lots of options there.
<tekNico> Is there any way to have a generic PXE boot, and autodetect the NIC driver, instead of having to create a different one for each NIC?
<ogra> from the wikipage i gave you: Make sure PXELOADER_KEEP_ALL is ticked, and it is a good idea to also tick POWERSAVE, ALLMULTI, MULTICAST_LEVEL1, MULTICAST_LEVEL2, and DOWNLOAD_PROTO_TFTM
<tekNico> Great, thanks.
<tekNico> Enough new stuff to study and try, I'll be back to report success, or else ask for help again. In the meantime, thanks again. :-)
<ogra> youre welcome :)
<juliux> morning
<ogra> morning
<juliux> in one houre is a edubunut meeting right?
<JaneW> **Reminder** Edubuntu Update meeting in +- 1 Hour on #ubuntu-meeting
<JaneW> juliux: yes ^
<crimsun> JaneW: is there a public agenda?
<spacey> :)
<crimsun> right now I'm just perusing the specs from UBZ
<spacey> i'll be there
* juliux too
<JaneW> ogra: you said mdz still had to approve many of your specs, but it doesn;t look like they have progressed out of drafting...
<JaneW> ogra: have they been submitted for approval yet?
<ogra> nope
<JaneW> ogra: see https://launchpad.net/people/ogra/+specstable
<ogra> i will have it done before tomorrow
<JaneW> ogra: cos I can;t really nag him before they are submitted
<JaneW> ogra: ok
<ogra> he said he wanted to talk to me... he didnt yet
<JaneW> oic
<JaneW> damn, I'll have to dbl check if he wanted ME to set the meetings up, I am sure he said he'd 'catch' the ppl on the fly..
<ogra> dont worry ...
<JaneW> I can find most of my notes from last week's edubuntu meeting, I wanted to finsh them this am...
<JaneW> crimsun: no there's no formal agenda - or rather the agenda is the same each week i.e...
<ogra> did you get my /msg btw ? 
<JaneW> Each week we discuss: Progress in last week, Issues/Blocks, Planned Activities for next week. 
<JaneW> in the Categories:
<JaneW> Technical
<JaneW> , Documentation
<JaneW> , Art Work
<JaneW> , Management etc
<crimsun> JaneW: ok, thanks. I wasn't sure whether specific issues were up.
<crimsun> ogra: (addressed to me?)
<ogra> crimsun, nope, to JaneW 
<JaneW> I want to try to get results tabulated, see the tables I have proposed for this on: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/MeetingRecords
<crimsun> ogra: ok
<JaneW> ogra: yes thanks, me goes to read properly
<ogra> JaneW, i'm not really sure if we want another lightweight desktop, xubuntu is enough imho
<mhz> hi
* JaneW is looking for the spec...
<JaneW> ita
<JaneW> who is doing Xubuntu?
<ogra> JaneW, crimsun :)
<JaneW> LOL really?
<JaneW> cool
<ogra> its waiting for main inclusion already
<JaneW> ok, I'll let the other guy know...
<ogra> the icewm changes we'd need for lightweight desktop would be very intrusive and would affect normal icewm installations, xubuntu could be used right away without breaking stuff ;)
<crimsun> well, Jani has been doing most of the work lately; I've been doing merge work
<ogra> but you are still 50% of the xubuntu team, arent you ? 
<mhz> ogra: even wmaker?
<crimsun> 1/3, maybe 1/4 (that reminds me that I need to check the approval...)
<ogra> mhz, wmaker wasnt discussed for lightweight desktop
<mhz> oooohh
<ogra> the choices were icewm and xfce
<mhz> can I support it for edubuntu?
<mhz> yes , i know i can
<ogra> heh
<mhz> but my question is
<mhz> if I support it, i can customize it to make it look good for edubuntu light needs
<mhz> but will i have too many issues with packages or stuff?
<ogra> mhz, without changing it for current users ? 
<mhz> (so far I use wmaker very well, but I also know, GNOME and KDE are already installed )
<mhz> ogra: what you mean?
<ogra> mhz, if you make changes to it, they may not change anything for existing users
<ogra> s/existing users/existing installs/
<JaneW> -> lunch
<ogra> thats *very* difficult to do ...
<mhz> you mean 'already logged in users'?
<mhz> or users in /etc/passwd?
<ogra> i mean users that ue wmaker 
<ogra> *use
<mhz> oh, but all changes are send to /usr/share/...
<ogra> if you change things in the configuration, you must be sure not to break anything for them
<mhz> oh, you mean USERS already using WMAKER in the wrold?
<ogra> yes
<mhz> duh!
* mhz is still little sleepy
<ogra> not in the world, but in ubuntu :)
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> my world has been ubuntu stuff (reading and installing, and talking) for the last few months
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> I could start "theming" wmaker for edubuntu
<ogra> sure
<mhz> then, once Victor (IT and web developer tecnocimiento gang)
<mhz> motivates e can help me with more hard stuff, he's been using wmaker since always
<mhz> and only wmaker
<mhz> and maybe it may even be the excuse I need for him to start helping you :)
<mhz> ogra: Today I have a meeting with Pablo (the designer who actually does the SVG stuff I am stupid at)
<mhz> Tomrrow I can tell you if he'll help on edubuntu artwork
<ogra> great :)
* mhz doesn't want to be too optimistic yet :)
<mhz> but Pablo was indeed happy for me being an ubuntu member
<mhz> :D
* mhz was happier
<ogra> heh
<mhz> ogra: btw, when is the list of memebers updated?
<mhz> ogra: and when do i know if we're gonna have the edubuntu-cl ML?
<ogra> mhz, ask jdub for it :) 
<mhz> for both things?
<ogra> he's currently waiting for his new adsl line, so he'll be hard to catch for some days
<mhz> hehehehe
<ogra> which memberlist do you mean ? 
* mhz has only used Cable internet at home
<mhz> the Ubuntu Memebers inlaunchpad (i found none in wiki)
<ogra> did you subscribe to it ? it should get updated immediately after the meeting
<ogra> updated == applying members get moved to approved members
<mhz> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntumembers/
<mhz> let me recheck the wiki
<mhz> ogra: BTW, what do you think of UbuntuRequestDay?
<ogra> whats that ? 
<juliux> mhz, the list at always refereshed
<mhz> juliux: really?
<mhz> what url are you looking at?
<juliux> mhz, https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntumembers/
<juliux> mhz, my name is allready on this list
<mhz> juliux: my name isn't
<juliux> mhz, do you have joined the group?
<mhz> i tried yesterday night (well today at 01:00 AM)
<ogra> mhz, you are not moved because makos vote is still missing ... :/
<mhz>  You are a proposed member of this team. To become an active member your subscription has to bo approved by one of the team's administrators. You can't join this team.
<mhz> ogra: ahhhhhhhhhhh
<ogra> try to poke him to give his vote, i know he was ok with you, but didnt say it explicitly 
<mhz> ogra: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuRequestDay
<mhz> juliux: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuRequestDay
<mhz> obviously, the idea is to go there not dressed up with ubuntu stuff, just like any regular customer
<mhz> and hopefully, during the day, they get 10 or more requests from diff people
<juliux> mhz, good idea
<mhz> ogra: ok, thx, i'll poke hime
<mhz> juliux: thx
<juliux> mhz, but i think that you have to do this with 100ths of people in every city
<mhz> juliux: i think that once thing is to be concious about an situation. Another is to do something on real life (community bubble is not 100% effective)
<mhz> juliux: sure. LoCo teams will have much to do here
<juliux> very much
<mhz> juliux: and maybe we should do it wider. LinuxRequestDay
<mhz> so we have LUG's participation too
<mhz> my thoughts are that we should have one worldwide activity every month
<mhz> juliux: ogra:  First they ignore you. Then they laugh at you. Then they fight you. Then you win.
<JaneW> **Reminder** Edubuntu Update meeting in +- 1 min on #ubuntu-meeting
<jelkner> good morning everyone
<jelkner> JaneW: hi jane!
<ogra> jelkner, #ubuntu-meeting ;)
<jelkner> ogra: oops, thanks!
<mhz> re
<kjcole> And we're back. ;-)
<ogra> heh
<jelkner> kjcole: where and when?
<kjcole> jelkner, TBD ...  I'd vote for Gallaudet: On the metro, lots of computers, no people around...  But no beer.  Library is also a possibility
<kjcole> (no beer there either).
<jelkner> kjcole: i figured the two best possibilities are either gaulludette or mtrainierlibrary
<jelkner> let's make it gallaudet then
<kjcole> As to when:  Shortly after lunch, then grab dinner afterwords.
<jelkner> what time?
<jelkner> great
<jelkner> 1 pm ?
<kjcole> Say 1?
<jelkner> lol
<kjcole> Done.
<jelkner> i'll have my cell, where can you be reached when i get there?
<kjcole> 651-5135
<jelkner> what is that?
<kjcole> I'll arrive a bit early and be by the phone.
<jelkner> oh, your office?
<ogra> jelkner, what became of colin applegate ? did he drop ltsp work completely ? 
<jelkner> ogra: he popped up briefly recently, but he is *very* busy at college
<kjcole> Yeah. I've got my desktop and a laptop with edubuntu, and another machine with RHEL3.  Plus a two macs and a bunch of winblows machines.
<jelkner> i'm hoping he'll make time again next summer
<ogra> ah
<ogra> i just saw him diappear silently ... send greetings if you see him
<jelkner> will do
<kjcole> ogra, you asked about accessibility meeting.  It was me who mentioned it.  Theoretically starting in 45 minutes, sayeth the fridge.
<kjcole> jelkner, don't you have to go to school today?  (Or are you closed already for thanksgiving?)
<ogra> kjcole, yup, i'll be there
<jsgotangco> mmm
<ogra> mmm ?
* mhz sent EdubuntuStudyPackages mail to ML
<kjcole> mmm.  Now that we're all humming in the same key... ;-)
<kjcole> mhz, I might try to get involved with that StudyPackage stuff too... a little.
<mhz> cool
<mhz> all help is good
<mhz> kjcole: so you are moin fan?
<jelkner> mhz: where can i find out more about EdubuntuStudyPackages ?
<jelkner> i want to make one for computer science
<mhz> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuStudyPackages
<ogra> jelkner, wiki ;)
* jelkner goes to look at the wiki ;-)
<mhz> jelkner: however please understand that we are at zero age, yet. 
<jelkner> ogra: believe it or not, ogra, a search on the wiki came up blank
<jelkner> i understand
<kjcole> mhz, yeah.  I had a moin up on my Fedora system, but since I JUST switched that to Edubuntu, I haven't set up the moin again... yet. 
<mhz> kjcole: i hope you dont use APT for moin ;)
<jsgotangco> kjcole: your campus is geared towards disabled people?
<jelkner> great idea
<kjcole> mhz, Uh-oh.  That sounds ominous.
<jsgotangco> or its just a specialization?
<mhz> kjcole: you can use moinmoin.wikiwikiweb.de/SandBok to try the WYSIWYG editor
<jelkner> ogra: you gotta a minute?
<kjcole> jsgotangco: "Gallaudet is the world's *ONLY* (said with as much snobbiness as possible) accredited liberal arts university for the deaf, in the world!"
<mhz> kjcole: I believe that people with special needs should become a strong international effort from IT guys. I have no experience on that area but sure I wanna help
<jsgotangco> kjcole: i'm actually looking for a school like that
<kjcole> jsgotangco: Why, we're the Harvard of the Deaf, don't you know? ;-)
* jsgotangco is interested into working on research for a11y
<mhz> what's ally?
<ogra> jelkner, if its only a minute, yes
<ogra> mhz, accessibility
<ogra> its an 11 not ll
<kjcole> mhz, accessiblity, as spelled by the spelling-impaired. ;-)
<jelkner> ogra: i want to start working on a spec for teaching cs
<mhz> ogra: * jdub :No such nick/channel
<mhz> * mako :No such nick/channel
<jelkner> i just want a name for it
<jelkner> i'm thinking of a meta package
<mhz> ogra: kjcole: see? I am totally ignorant
<ogra> will it be specific for one language ? 
<jelkner> that will include programming languages, tools and materials
<jelkner> perhaps there should be a seperate one for each language, yes?
<jelkner> so i'm looking at python
<mhz> jelkner: have you seen MIT's free docs?
<jelkner> not lately
<jelkner> i know this is a dapper+1 issue, but i want to begin thinking about it now
<jelkner> so all i need is a name
<jelkner> give me a name and i'll go away happy ;-)
<mhz> jelkner: strusberg, from venezuela has something already working, not much, but something. Especally for Python teaching
<ogra> its no dapper+1 issue .... you can do it now and get it into universe before feature freeze
<jelkner> ogra: from our discussions in montreal, i think you said it really is a dapper+1 issue
<jelkner> since the main obsticle is choosing an ide
<jelkner> not an easy task at present
<mhz> jelkner: actually he even invited me for 3rd Forum on Freedom of Access  but I couldnt afford to get there
<ogra> jelkner, but getting something into main is easier if the package was in universe before
<kjcole> jelkner, Isn't there a song "I got a name"? 
<jelkner> i hope to discuss this with folks at pycon this year
<jelkner> you said eclipse was looking like the front runner
<ogra> so you could start with a small set of docs and have a package available already now and add content over time
<mhz> jelkner: strusberg is going to PyCon
<jelkner> good point
<kjcole> jelkner, oh right.  Didn't register last night.  gotta do that...
<jelkner> kjcole: registration isn't available yet
<kjcole> jelkner, that makes it easier. ;-)
<jelkner> ok, ogra, i'm convinced i can start now
<ogra> jelkner, and note that we already have diveintopython in the default install
<jelkner> so what should we call it
<ogra> look whats already covered there
<jelkner> python-edu?
<ogra> py-teaching-docs ?
<ogra> python-edu-class ?
<kjcole> Are you limiting it to docs?
<jelkner> no
<jelkner> it should install:
<jelkner> an ide
<jelkner> pythoncard
<jelkner> pygame
<jelkner> and docs
<kjcole> py-edu-lab.
<jelkner> yes
<ogra> sounds good
<jelkner> only to be consistent: python-edu-lab
<mhz> jelkner: but how do you picture the contents will be used by users? which interface?
<jelkner> web browser
<jelkner> that is easiest by far
<kjcole> (or, for more humor, python-edu-kitchen, feeding into all that "py sounds like pie" stuff.)
<jelkner> and most accessible
<jelkner> so, ogra, what sayeth thou?
<jelkner> is it python-edu-lab?
<jelkner> or do you want to sleep on it?
<kjcole> Lots of noise happening with python embedded into html lately too, (see myghty (sp?))
<jelkner> i'm going to create a wiki page, so i need a name
<kjcole> PyEduLab.  Stick with it.  Short, sweet, and last but not least *I* thought of it so it must be great.
<jsgotangco> should it always start with Py?
<mhz> jelkner:  #13. Cuaima [WWW]  MetaInstaller. New tool for managing System Installations.
<kjcole> (Or PythonEduLab, too)
<mhz> jelkner: http://cuaima.latinux.org/
<mhz> Cuaima is a [WWW]  MetaInstaller for GNU/Linux and *BSD Operating Systems that runs on top of a (Python) WebServer to provide local, remote and massive installations of these *NIX flavoured Systems.
<kjcole> jsgotangco, depends.  Is one general system going to cover all variants, or are there lots of little ones for each computer language?
<mhz> kjcole: I love PythonEduLab
<jsgotangco> kjcole: it just sounds so KDE'sh
<jelkner> mhz: me too, ogra: does that meet your approval?
<ogra> yup
<jelkner> cool
<mhz> educool!
<jelkner> then it is settled
<jelkner> ok, i need to take my kids to the movies
<jelkner> see you all later...
<mhz> jelkner: will PythonEduLab be provided by Moodle?
<jelkner> mhz: no PythonEduLab will be a meta package on Edubuntu
<mhz> if moodle, then we should cnsider exeLearning project
<jelkner> mhz: here is the problem - Python is *almost* ready to be the best teaching tool out there
<mhz> jelkner: ok, but then are you thinking of tests taken via same interface?
<jelkner> but it isn't totally ready yet
<mhz> jelkner: NO problem!
<kjcole> jsgotangco, haven't seen enough KDE to pay attention.  (Jeff seemed to be in a hurry for a name, and I just tossed thoughts out that were in the same general direction as the current discussion.)
<mhz> jelkner: please do wiki a page on your ideas about PythonEduLab, how you picture it, your expectations, etc
<jelkner> kjcole: i needed a name so i know what to call the page
<jelkner> mhz: that's what i plan to do
<mhz> educool
<jelkner> ok, folks, cya later...
<mhz> jelkner: so we'll have one effort with two interfaces
<JaneW> ok I went made with colours on the meeting notes tables, I think it's a bit too much actually, tell me if it's better without them...
<kjcole> jelkner, right. Understood.  I was just saying that the discussion seemed hurried, and PythonEduLab seemed as good as anything else being discussed.
<JaneW> I must dahs now will bbiab
<kjcole> jelkner, have fun at the movies. 
<mhz> jelkner: EdubuntuStudyPackages are .deb's people can install and are meant to be used but default applicartions in Edubuntu
<mhz> and PythonEduLab is a whole env.
<mhz> no moodle needed!!!
<mhz> cool
<kjcole> (Personally, I want to see the return of the original Beginners All-purpose Symbolic Instruction Code, used as a teaching tool...)
<mhz> kjcole: and if PythonEduLab succeeds... you'll make me happier because I am starting WikiLearn project in chile
<mhz> kjcole: Moin Wiki for contents + a web interface for Tests and self evaluation
<kjcole> mhz, And that's my new goal in life: Make mhz happy. ;-)
<mhz> kjcole: LOL!!
<kjcole> mhz, don't tell your wife.
<mhz> kjcole: wikilearn was being thought as a moin + moodle. But it could be thought as 100% python!!!
* mhz cries out of emotion
<mhz> :D
<mhz> kjcole: impossible to hide from her. i will be too happy
<kjcole> mhz, Anyway, I'm going to RUN, get breakfast, and RUN back for a a11y meeting. (by the way, I hadn't seen a11y til today in the ubuntu-meeting, and I asked there what it meant.  I'm only a few lines ahead of you on knowing that term.)
* mhz gotta take care of breakfast
<mhz> hehehe
<kjcole> Back from the snack bar with seconds to spare!
* kjcole is moving back to #ubuntu-meeting for accessibility meeting.
<mhz> ogra: JaneW: a11y about to begin
<juliux> ogra, we will buy a printer so we can print edubuntu and other cds/dvds in essen
<lucasvo> ogra: what is ldm, is it running on client or on server?
<blue-frog> On server, an equivalent to gdm (as far as i know) but faster for clients
<blue-frog> less greedy bandwith wise i guess.
<lucasvo> blue-frog: do you know if there is any way how to determine which user is logged in on which pc(for e.g. a table with user and ip)?
<blue-frog> try in a console    who    to know whos is logged in i think
<lucasvo> blue-frog: the problem is I need to know where a user is logged in
<blue-frog> sry i don't know for now
<blue-frog> hmm tes maybe
<blue-frog> yes maybe
<blue-frog> from the server log
<lucasvo> blue-frog: and where can I find the server log?
<blue-frog> am switching on edubuntu to have a look
<blue-frog> try /var/log/ldm.log if it exists
<blue-frog> no it doesn't
<blue-frog> booting a client to have a look...
<blue-frog> what do you need to do? you know a name and you want to know where it's logged from or you just want a map of all logged in users?
<blue-frog> well in fact doesn't matter, don't know a simpler way but i think u can make a script for that
<blue-frog> by the way installing webmin dhcp interface may give you what you want... a table
<mhz> ogra: ping
<blue-frog> lucasvo, still around?
<blue-frog> lucasvo, am going to bed, here is a solution to your problem... am not a bash expert (far from it) so the solution needs tweaking..
<blue-frog> lucasvo, cat /var/log/auth.log | grep Accepted | cut -f4 -d:
<blue-frog> lucasvo, gives you a list of who logged in succesfully with an IP number, then by checking with the leases you will know the mac address. So if you keep a table of your mac addresses you will know what client is being used by who
<Oge_> you may say "grep Acceptde /var/log/auth.log", cat is not necessary
<blue-frog> lucasvo, even simpler with Oge_ typing then. Furthermore, if you assign (if realistic) an IP to a macaddress you will see right away what client it is in the webmin dhcp interface or by doing a grep on the dhcp.leases 
<blue-frog> lucasvo, no not dhcp.leases, dhcp.conf is where you assign IP to a mac address..
#edubuntu 2005-11-29
<arkan0x> hi 
<mhz> hi
<mhz> arkan0x: hi
<arkan0x> mhz, ! hi
<mhz> como estas
<arkan0x> mhz, http://www.cdsl.cl/?q=node/90
<arkan0x> mhz, bien
<mhz> si lo vi
<arkan0x> mhz, fui pal mac
<mhz> y estoy de acuerdo
<mhz> y ?
<mhz> todo cool?
<arkan0x> y claro , pantalla mala :(
<mhz> hhehehe
<mhz> lo dije
<arkan0x> osea deje todo cool
<mhz> ahhh
<mhz> arkan0x: no esperaba menos
<arkan0x> onda ke los pcs se prenden y el tarro terminal se conecta
<arkan0x> al tiro
<mhz> y el senor Baez ha ido?
<arkan0x> nop
<mhz> y viveros?
<arkan0x> el domingo fue
<mhz> quienes fueron a la reunion? (yo me desocupe a las 20:30 en Tobalba)
<arkan0x> onda , yo , el gabriel y el gompa
<mhz> naaaa!
<arkan0x> sep
<mhz> lo lamento!
<mhz> y por que lo haces?
<arkan0x> pq hay ke difundir igual
<mhz> sip
<mhz> pero por que no lo haces a tu manera? 
<arkan0x> ?????
<mhz> en algun lugar o forma que te sientas comodo y no presionado a abarcar cosas que no decidiste
<arkan0x> aaa claro
<arkan0x> tranquilo , ya vendran esos dias , XD
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> ojala
<arkan0x> pero primero hay que partir por lo dificil
<mhz> me da mucha lata que te saques la mugre tu y otros 2
<mhz> nha!
<arkan0x> osea hay que pasar por esto ...
<arkan0x> pa no cometer los mismo errores en el futuro
<mhz> tienes inkscape?
<arkan0x> sep
<arkan0x> mhz, problemas con nat parece
<arkan0x> problemas mios xD
<mhz> oo
<arkan0x> mhz, por web ,apacheo ?
<arkan0x> ,mail?
<mhz> okis
<arkan0x> mhz, working suspend and NIC ?
<mhz> not tried yet
<mhz> but will as soon as I can :)
<mhz> mail sent, arkan0x 
<arkan0x> and , ## the interfaces the seccion "mapping hotplug" ?
<arkan0x> and , ## the interfaces in the seccion "mapping hotplug" ?
<arkan0x> xD
<mhz> si cacho que tienes razon ahi
<arkan0x> mhz, ta wueno el logo
<arkan0x> eso zi , tiende como a corporativo
<mhz> sipo!
<mhz> lo veremos en rojo luego (en vez de aranjo
<arkan0x> mhz, usas algun software Voip , como gnomemeeting ?
<mhz> jamas lo he usado, pero supongo que podria
<mhz> deseas probar ahora?
<arkan0x> calmao
<arkan0x> ya probemos
<arkan0x> pero tienes microfono a mano ?
<arkan0x> si no , no hay drama
<mhz> executing
<mhz> configuring
<mhz> ya
<mhz> arkan0x: como se hace?
<mhz> arkan0x: ??
<mhz> arkaaaaaannn000000x
<arkan0x> mhz, !!!
<mhz> h323: url?
<arkan0x> mhz, !
<arkan0x>  201.214.72.133
<mhz> calling...
<mhz> remote host is offline
<mhz> h323:201.214.72.133
<mhz> o le saco el h323?
<arkan0x> mhz,  no
<mhz> arkan0x: oops
<mhz> se me fue la bateria
<mhz> hehehe
<arkan0x> okidokis
<mhz> podemos probar de nuevo?
<mhz> le pusiste beep al Xchat?
<arkan0x> beep ?
<arkan0x> wtf?
<mhz> arkan0x: beep al Xchat? arkan0x arkan0x 
<mhz> te suena?
<mhz> te suena cuand te pingeo?
<mhz> Burgundavia: hi
<arkan0x> mhz,  nu
<arkan0x> nu me gustan los sonidos xD
<mhz> ahh
<mhz> ok
<arkan0x> en mensajeria 
<arkan0x> pero haver
<mhz> bueno, probamos el gnomemeeting?
<arkan0x> vamos a probar en irc
<arkan0x> yap
<mhz> arkan0x: 
<mhz> arkan0x: te sono?
<arkan0x> mhz,  no
<mhz> arkan0x: 
<mhz> arkan0x: ahora?
<arkan0x> mhz, no
<arkan0x> eske no tengo configurado los sonidos en xchat
<mhz> ah, ok
<Burgundavia> salut mhz 
<mhz> y como probaMOS gnomemeeting, arkan0x 
<mhz> Burgundavia: salut
<arkan0x> mhz, conectate a mi ip
<arkan0x> 201.214.72.133 
<arkan0x> mhz, 
<mhz> pero si trato pu
<arkan0x> y nu pasa na :(?
<mhz> y me dice: remote host is offline
<arkan0x> mmm
<arkan0x> calmao , deja abrir el puerto
<mhz> duh!
<arkan0x> mhz, !
<mhz> arkan0x: !
<arkan0x> mhz, nmapeame 201.214.72.133 
<mhz> hahahaha nice verb
<mhz> dejame ver si tengo nmpa
<mhz> nmap
<mhz> siempre demora tanto?
<mhz> el nmap/
<arkan0x> sep
<mhz> All 1663 scanned ports on pc-133-72-214-201.cm.vtr.net (201.214.72.133) are: filtered
<mhz> Nmap finished: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 42.631 seconds
<ajmitch_> hm
<mhz> ajmitch_: hi
<ajmitch_> hello
<mhz> ajmitch_: too much spenish for you?
<mhz> spanish
* ajmitch_ can't understand any of it
<mhz> ajmitch_: we are saying we wanna be just like M$
<mhz> we love M$
<mhz> ajmitch_: in fact we're organizing M$ Love Day
<ajmitch_> wonderful
<arkan0x> mhz, testing again
<mhz> arkan0x: but that ip is for the desktop or laptop
<arkan0x> mhz, redireccione puertos 
<mhz> ahh
<arkan0x> mhz, osea en teoria XD
<mhz> hehehe
<arkan0x> segun firewall-jay
<arkan0x> eso hize
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> e iptables?
<arkan0x> firewall-jay , script en perl+dialog de iptables
<mhz> duh
* mhz is so arcaico?
<arkan0x> coomo firestarter pero mas bakan
<mhz> ooooohh
<arkan0x> eske firestarter es bueno ,pero no soporta compartir para mas de 2 interfaces
<mhz> ni idea
<arkan0x> algo tonto ,pero que recien en la version siguiente esta soportado
<mhz> solo he usado iptables manualmente
<arkan0x> algo que en iptables a manopla seria una linea mas
<arkan0x> que en firewall-jay , un enter mas xD
<mhz> ahhh
<mhz> buen punto
<arkan0x> mhz, te conecta ?
<mhz> dejame ver..
<mhz> remote user is unreachable
<arkan0x> o prueba con arkanox.homelinux.org
<mhz> okis
<mhz> idem
<arkan0x> mmm
<arkan0x> me sale ke tengo el puerto abierto :(
<mhz> nmaping
<mhz> que puerto usa esta cuestion?
<mhz> arkan0x: que te parecio el UbuntuRequestDay?
<mhz> arkan0x: solo el 80 esta ok
<mhz> arkan0x: hiciste la config. al inicio de gnomemeeting, testeando NAT ?
<DaBass> hey
<DaBass> anybody here?
<juliux> morning
<juliux> JaneW, do you have the ubuntu cd labels as svg or png? we will burn and print ubuntu dvds in germany
<juliux> JaneW, if you have please mail to juliux@ubuntu-de.org
<juliux> thanks
<JaneW> juliux: ubuntu or edubuntu? I don't have ubuntu labels. and the edubuntu stuff is at: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuCdLabelAndSlip
<juliux> JaneW, ubuntu and edubunt
<juliux> JaneW, who can i ask for a ubuntu cd label?
<juliux> JaneW, i want to make a DVD label
<juliux> JaneW, the problem is that i don't want to work with gimp
<JaneW> juliux: I sent you what I have, but it's pdf...
<juliux> JaneW, ok thanks
<juliux> JaneW, who else can i ask?
<JaneW> Jane Silber
<JaneW> you'll see in the e-mail
<juliux> JaneW, thanks i will write her an e-mail
<juliux> JaneW, we will buy for germany a printer who can print cds/dvds
<juliux> ok i will be away
<juliux> cu
<JaneW> juliux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing <- all you are looking for
<JaneW> mhz: you will be interested in that too ^
<Belutz> ogra, you there?
<ogra> Belutz, whatsup ?
<Belutz> ogra, you have the presentation slides for edubuntu? I got 30 minutes time in the Debian Conference
<ogra> Belutz, havent them ready yet for sending ...but 30min is fine
<ogra> err, debian conference ? which one ? 
<Belutz> Debian Conference II in Indonesia, you can check the website at http://debconf.vlsm.org , but it's in Indonesian
<ogra> indonesia ? 
<ogra> heh
<Belutz> the problem is that jsgotangco can't come to do the speech, so maybe one from our loco team will do the presentation
<Belutz> yup Indonesia
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/edubuntu/edubuntu_talk.pdf
<ogra> thats the talk i held on ubuntu love day in montreal
<Belutz> ok, thanks :)
<Belutz> is it ok, if we translate it into Indonesian?
<ogra> its not very good, but a base to build on ... i'll hold another talk in german next week, i'll proably put an updated version online (even in english)
<Belutz> ok, i'll be checking for it next week
<ogra> when is ths conference ? there is no date on the frontpage
<Belutz> its on december 3rd
<ogra> oh
<ogra> mine too :)
<Belutz> wew :-)
<Belutz> maybe we will present about ubuntu, kubuntu, and edubuntu briefly
<Belutz> they also provide one booth for us
<ogra> thats great :)
<Belutz> :)
<Yagisan> ogra: ping
<ogra> Yagisan, pong
<Yagisan> ogra: finally had a chance to sit down at the pc since bub came out, and I noticed my multi-arch patch for ltsp isn't in dapper
<Yagisan> ogra: you mentioned that you had a fixed version ?
<ogra> not *yet* in dapper
<ogra> yes
<ogra> mdz didnt merge my branch yet, he wants some fixes in ldm before
<ogra> i'm abot to do them tonight
<Yagisan> ogra: ah, ok
<Yagisan> ogra: So I should see it appear in a few days ?
<ogra> expect it to be in before end of next week, he wanted some (trivial) fixes on your patch too .... (--arch <arch> instead of --<arch>)
<ogra> yup
<Yagisan> ogra: :) OK - I'll give it another tinker next week
<ogra> dont worry, i'll make it ...
<Yagisan> ogra: I've spent some time trying to track down why accelerated opengl isn't working on the clients today
<Yagisan> ogra: I discovered that the thin client *does* load dri drivers according to the X.org log on the client
<ogra> dont put to much time into this, we wont schip the restricted modules package by default ...
<Yagisan> ogra: but for whatever reason I end up with MesaGL Indirect when running glxinfo
<Yagisan> ogra: I managed to dig up a 2GB hdd, and shoehorn breezy on to it, and put it into my test client
<ogra> yes, because the app can only attach to the servers /dev/{nvidia, dri , whatever}
<ogra> you would have to export the direct access to the hardware somehow
<ogra> at least thats my theory
<Yagisan> ogra: hmm - anyway - the local install had the correct renderer "Mesa DRI Radeon 20050528 AGP 1x TCL"
<Yagisan> ogra: with the same packages as the thin client, so that would seem to support your theory
<ogra> which somehow fits into this ...
<ogra> :)
<Yagisan> ogra: that it can't access the local devices
<ogra> yup
<Yagisan> ogra: IIRC wasn't local devices a dapper spec ?
<ogra> and exporting them is not possivle
<ogra> for block device access, yes
<ogra> but thats solved in another way ... you cant export devices to the server ...
<ogra> they are maaaaaaagic files ...
<ogra> whoops
<ogra> EKBD
<Yagisan> ogra: hmm - anyway I did discover that a Pentium2 300 + Radeon 7500 are enough to easily run my opengl apps
<ogra> yup
<ogra> but still, you cnt solve this problem in a secure way ... except if you put a whole OS into the chroot ...
<ogra> but thats rather a "very thick client" solution
<Yagisan> ogra: does "vanilla" ltsp have accelerated  opengl ?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> they dont even have nvidia or ati drivers
<ogra> thats why we decided to drop them too... is a big memory hog to have them installed and the volatile l-r-m directory in a ramdisk ...
<Yagisan> ogra: that reminds me - I should ask why that did the volatile l-r-m
<Yagisan> s/that/they
<ogra> becuase its faster to load drivers from the ramdisk i guess ...
<Yagisan> ogra: in that case - load the whole kernel into a ramdisk
<ogra> why ? the kernel is already in memory ...
<Yagisan> ogra: I heard rumors that a distro was given a cease and desist for shipping non-free modules
<Yagisan> ogra: but not all kernel modules are in memory
<ogra> nope
<ogra> but the display modules are probably critical for bootspeed
<Yagisan> ogra: would that be a reason for a volatile l-r-m ?
<ogra> i think so... but i'm only guessing... ask Keybuk or BenC for such stuff
<Yagisan> ogra: K
<Yagisan> ogra: the faster client boot up patches, you are also merging them tonight ?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> thats still WIP ... as the local devices
<Yagisan> ogra: thinking about the opengl app vs a "normal" x11 app - both send their display commands from the thin client server (which is an X11 client)
<Yagisan> to the thin client (which is an X11 server)
<Yagisan> now the X11 server on the thin client isn't loading dri drivers for opengl apps
<Yagisan> yet, because the X11 server is running on the thin client - it should be able to
<Yagisan> when the thin client boots - It loads / over nfs right ?
<Yagisan> would it be possible to mount the thin clients /proc and /dev after mounting / over nfs ?
<Yagisan> that should give the thin clients X11 server access to dri/nvidia/ati/matrox/whatever devices
<Yagisan> and allow accelerated opengl, and possibly other accelerated graphics functions
<Yagisan> ogra: thoughts ?
<mhz> hi all
<mhz> highvoltage: yup, one manifesto for all flavours and all flavours for one manifesto!
<mhz> zakame: hi
<mhz> wb
<zakame> hey mhz :D
<mhz> hi juliux 
<juliux> hi mhz 
<juliux> mhz, have you make the cd label for edubuntu?
<mhz> isn't it ok, the current one?
<juliux> mhz, its perfect
<juliux> mhz, but can you make also on for amd64
<mhz> ohh, yo mean the changes to it? like This is for "your PC" stuff?
<juliux> mhz, right
<mhz> ahhhhhhh
<juliux> mhz,  i need it next weekend
<mhz> yes, it will/should be done tomorrow
<juliux> mhz, and if you have time can you make them with no cd but dvd ?
<mhz> no problem. Can I ask you an unusual favor? Can you please send me an email requesting it?
<juliux> mhz, ok i will send you an e-mail with this stuff
<juliux> mhz, e-mail?
<mhz> thx for understanding
<mhz> please
<mhz> oh, sure
<juliux> mhz, no problem
<mhz> mhz@tecnocimiento.cl
<mhz> or
<mhz> mhz.chile@gmail.com
<juliux> oh no gamil.com adress
<juliux> mhz, send
<mhz> okis
<mhz> juliux: you dislike gmail?
<juliux> mhz, yes
<mhz> I dislike yahoo and hotmail
<mhz> why?
<juliux> mhz, i don't want to have an e-mailservice which saves every e-mail from me in a database
* juliux only have e-mailboxes on his own server
<mhz> juliux: don't many e-mails do that?
<mhz> juliux: many people can't just afford either technically or cost to have their own service
<juliux> mhz, yes but i have my own server and my own domains
<mhz> cool
<mhz> you can afford it and cost it
<highvoltage> mhz: glad you agree! bbl.
<mhz> highvoltage: ?
<juliux> mhz, do you want to have an account?
<highvoltage> mhz: manifesto
<mhz> juliux: not yet (I have @tecnocimiento.cl) but I'd like to have some tech info so I can think about it :)
<juliux> mhz, ok
<mhz> highvoltage: oh, yes.
<juliux> mhz, i have to go shopping
<mhz> juliux: np, have a nice spending money time
<mhz> :D
<mhz> Yagisan: hi happy dad!!!
<zakame> hey Yagisan :)
<Yagisan> G'day mhz, zakame
<ogra> Yagisan, sorry for not answering before ... was dragged away by some work stuff
<ogra> but as i said before, we dont ship the binary drivers anymore in dapper
<Yagisan> no worries ogra - I took the time to repair my firewall - hence my logging out
<ogra> and exporting /dev isnt possible... the files in there are magic files, you cant just export them via nfs
<mhz> ogra: hi. Where can usually find jdub. 'whois' command report only his name but not #channel info :)
<ogra> you could export /proc, but thats very ugly and i dont see how to do that in a secure way
<mhz> Yagisan: are you trying to make ubuntu look like gentoo?
<ogra> mhz, he's in -devel but on australian timezone, so he might be sleeping (not everybody is as crazy as Yagisan *g*)
<mhz> hehehehe
<mhz> indeed
<Yagisan> pff - I'm not crazy - I'm "gifted"
<ogra> heh
<mhz> ogra: is not that Yagisan is crazy, it's just that new babies (not girlfriends) usually dont let you sleep
<mhz> Yagisan: hehehhe
<ogra> its the same with new girlfriends imho ;)
<mhz> lol!
<mhz> ogra: you can tell
<ogra> (not that i had one the last 5 years ... and i dont plan to ;) )
<zakame> hah
<zakame> a
* mhz understands NOW why ogra likes to live in small towns but doesnt get his friends from there
<mhz> he can keep low profile
<ogra> heh
<Yagisan> mhz: why do you think I'm trying to make ubuntu look like gentoo ?
<mhz> Yagisan: why you need binaires?
<mhz> Yagisan: why you need binaires shipped?
<ogra> mhz, for openGL
<Yagisan> mhz: OpenGL
<mhz> duh!
<mhz> and why should they be shipped?
<Yagisan> For my system I need dri, and nvidia
<ogra> but they eat a hilarious amount of memory, so we wont ship them
<Yagisan> s/system/systems
<ogra> its described ps://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientMemoryUsage spec
* mhz booted GentooLiveCd for machines with dri and nvidia.
<ogra> hmm... EKBD
<ogra> its described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientMemoryUsage spec
<mhz> ogra: EKBD=EdubuntuKeyBoard?
<ogra> Keyboard Error
<ogra> :)
* mhz booted GentooLiveCd for machines with dri and nvidia. IIRC!!
<mhz> ahh
<Yagisan> ogra: shouldn't the X11 server (on the thin client) already have access to the magic files in /dev ?
<ogra> Yagisan, on the client, yes
<ogra> but yur apps still run on the server and need direct access to the device for OGL
<ogra> feel free to make a howto if you have a working setup ;)
<ogra> we can think about it for dapper+1
<Yagisan> ogra: If I understand the glx extension properly, shouldn't that encapsulate the opengl commands and ship the to the thin client ?
<Yagisan> s/ship the/ship them/
<ogra> i dont know exactly to be honest
<ogra> and its not in my focus for this release
<mhz> Yagisan: if you do make a howto, please consider wiking it and ommiting "by author" :)
<Yagisan> mhz: first I need to beat it into submission
<mhz> hehehe
<ogra> Yagisan, i think you'll run into ssh issues with it sshd sets the DISPLAY to localhost:10.0
<ogra> (on the server)
<Yagisan> what was the link for the ubuntu pastebin ?
<Yagisan> ogra: what sort of ssh issues would I be looking at ?
<ogra> sshd runs local and sets the DISPLAY to localhost:10.0 and then exports the datastream... there is no "real" X forwarding going on here
<Yagisan> ah, that would explain "name of display: localhost:10.0" in glxinfo
<ogra> yup
<ogra> and the slowness you see
<Yagisan> k, this is glxinfo on the client http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/629
<Yagisan> and this is breezy on the same box http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/630
<juliux> hi Seveas 
<Seveas> hi
<juliux> hi mhz 
<mhz> re
<mhz> hi
<mhz> I saw your emails, thx
<juliux> mhz, ok
* mhz has now support to say "it's not my ideas"
<juliux> mhz, the first e-mail i have allready replayed
<mhz> :)
<juliux> mhz, you can say that it was your idea
<juliux> mhz, are you a good gimp user?
<mhz> nope, that's the point. I usually participate with designers and discuss ideas, layouts, etc. Even, sometimes I draw them on paper so they can make it SVG or other files.
<mhz> juliux: nope
<mhz> terrible
<juliux> mhz, me too
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> I can change texts thou
<mhz> :D
<juliux> mhz, but i have to design ubuntu dvd labes
<mhz> np
<mhz> you'll have them
<juliux> mhz, the problem is that jane, not janeW has the ubuntu labels only as an eps file
<juliux> mhz, and with eps you only have one layer
<mhz> juliux: that's what I also complained few weeks ago. NON free formats
<juliux> mhz, i would like it if there is a svg
<juliux> mhz, so can make every thing you want with the file
<mhz> I personally have no issues if they want to create non-free files, but they must AT least start with a free format first.
<mhz> otherwise, I can think that Ubuntu uses M$ machines to generate their work
<mhz> juliux: you will have them on SVG
<Yagisan> eps == postscript
<mhz> at least if Pablo and I are working
<juliux> Yagisan, yes that is the problem
<juliux> mhz, i want to work on it with inkscape
<mhz> Yagisan: I saw Illustrator files
<juliux> mhz, because inkscape rocks
<mhz> yup, indeed
<mhz> Yagisan: you otta be sleeping!
<Yagisan> getting ready for bed now
<mhz> .oO(Yagisan is "gifted")
<mhz> :D
<Yagisan> what's the issue with eps - the single layer ?
<mhz> dont know, ask juliux 
<mhz> Yagisan: multilayers can offer many options
<juliux> Yagisan, yes the single layeer
<juliux> Yagisan, you cant change the text on the picture
<Yagisan> ok - I exported my business card designs to eps before sending them to the printer
<Yagisan> not really a good choice until the artwork is finished
<juliux> Yagisan, yes
<mhz> indeed
<juliux> Yagisan, an eps file you cann't change
<mhz> hhhhmmmm, i guess there's a way to change eps files (eps tools or something from command line)
<juliux> yes to pdf
<Yagisan> juliux: gimp works with eps
<Yagisan> juliux: I can vandalise my eps files easily with it
<juliux> Yagisan, i know that but you cann't change the text
<juliux> Yagisan, you have to remove the text and make it than new
<Yagisan> juliux: yep - but if that is your source - you need to do it anyway ...
<juliux> Yagisan, yes and that is the problem
<juliux> Yagisan, mhz and I want to have the labels as svg or something differen
<mhz> and we will!
<juliux> yes sorry we wannt
<mhz> juliux: you have that eps source for DVd's?
<juliux> want
<juliux> mhz, no
<juliux> mhz, there is only the source for vd
<juliux> cd
<mhz> can you show me the url?
<juliux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<juliux> there stand  Download the artwork for CD faces, for as source for pressed CDs or labels.
<Yagisan> import - save as <format choice> - manually redo label - shoot person that lost originals - enjoy cold beverage of choice ;)
<mhz> ??????
<mhz> less sleping is affecting ya
<mhz> m8
<mhz> sorry
<mhz> gifted m8
<Yagisan> I thought your issue was you have .eps and you want .svg ?
<mhz> well, that too
<mhz> :)
<Yagisan> night all
<juliux> mhz, do you see it?
<mhz> yup
* mhz is analizing it
<juliux> mhz, thanks
<mhz> juliux: SVG's for DVD's and 'easy to change texts' way can bre ready by 19:00
<mhz> not it's 14:30
<juliux> mhz, that would be great
<juliux> mhz, do you have it as svg?
<juliux> mhz, ubuntu or edubuntu
<mhz> the SVG's we did and ulpaded had traced "texts" meaning they cannot be changed (mainly for printing purposes so they keep fonts)
<mhz> yup
<mhz> I do have them and uploaded
<mhz> however, you'll only be able to change colours not texts :(
<mhz> so, this next 'release'
<mhz> will have both:
<mhz> a) SVG without tracing, risking you will not see same fonts when printing
<mhz> b) SVG traced texts, so you change background colors and add own texts
<mhz> (but not change default texts) :(
<mhz> juliux: see the diff?
<juliux> mhz, not realy
<mhz> ok, i'll try to explain clearer
<mhz> hmm.. SVG files are very cool to work with. However, when we use texts on them, these texts may suffer font changes depending on who is opening the files (if you have support for such fonts)
<mhz> so if we upload only SVG file with no "text treatment", such as "tracing", the way I see the file (very cool) and the way you actually see it when you open it, may be very different
<mhz> juliux: understand that part?
<juliux> yes
<mhz> cool
<juliux> i understand
<mhz> second part
<mhz> ... Therefore, Pablo and I will upload 2 versions of same work
<mhz> One version with text treatment so any user can play with colors and adding or deleting stuff
<mhz> BUT as text will be "traced" he will not be able to change the contents
<mhz> the Second version will have no "text treatment"
<mhz> and so, any user will be able to do as he whishes knowing that we are not responsible if the final output is not exactly as it looks in the PNG we uploaded
<mhz> juliux: understand that part?
<juliux> mhz, yes not it is clear
<mhz> notor now?
<juliux> notor?
<mhz> not or now?
<mhz> hehe,we suck
<mhz> :lollol
<juliux> now
<mhz> aaah
<mhz> ok
<juliux> ok so if you have the right fonts you can play with the text
<juliux> but why we use nonfree fonts?
<mhz> should be possible, yes
<mhz> not non free. we can use any font
<mhz> we are trying to make CD's look just like official Ubuntu CD's
<mhz> and we still can't figure out the exact cd breezy is using for label and case texts
<mhz> exact font, i meant
<juliux> ok
<juliux> mhz, i have no problem with an other font
<juliux> but the total design should look like the official
<mhz> that is what we try
<juliux> cool
<juliux> that is very good
<mhz> * [mdke]  (n=matt@ubuntu/member/mdke): Matthew East
<mhz> * [mdke]  irc.freenode.net :http://freenode.net/
<mhz> * [mdke]  is away (not here)
<mhz> * [mdke]  is identified to services 
<mhz> * [mdke]  End of WHOIS list.
<mhz> * mako :No such nick/channel
<mhz> * [jdub]  (n=jdub@home.waugh.id.au): Jeff Waugh
<mhz> * [jdub]  irc.freenode.net :http://freenode.net/
<mhz> * [jdub]  is identified to services 
<mhz> * [jdub]  End of WHOIS list.
<mhz> ogra: sorry, who is missing the vote? mako or mdke?
* mhz lost some pieces of memory
<ogra> mhz, mako
<mhz> ok, thx
* mhz_article gotta run!
#edubuntu 2005-11-30
<paolob> Hi guys! How many clients does a edubuntu server admit? Is 40 too much?
<ajmitch_> I'd say it'd depend a lot on the ram the server has
<paolob> ajmitch_: the problem I have is that after some 5/6 clients connections, the other clients say "no IP address", and /var/log/syslog says: "dhcpd: no free lease". What is the reason?
<ajmitch_> your range that you're allocating for dhcp is quite small?
<paolob> ajmitch_: where is it set?
<ajmitch_> in /etc/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf or similar
* ajmitch_ can't remember the dhcpd version used, so the directory might be different
<ajmitch_> might be /etc/dhcpd.conf
<paolob> ajmitch_: ok, tomorrow I'm going to see it! thank you!
<ogra>  /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<ogra> dont touch /etc/dhcpd.conf
<ajmitch_> ogra: ok, thanks for corrections ;)
* ajmitch_ didn't realise you'd have a special dhcpd config
<chuck_> sudo question - since edubuntu does not set up a root account how can I sudo without a root password?
<ajmitch_> sudo uses the users password
<chuck_> I tryed my password did not work
<chuck_> should the prompt be a $ or a # for superuser?
<chuck_> brain fart - you are correct it did work 
<mhz> hi
<Viktor4u> God morning to the edubuntu room
<highvoltage> hi there Viktor4u 
<juliux> ogra, we will have an beamer at our booth in essen, so if you want you can make a pr
<juliux> ogra, presentation about edubuntu and we will show it the whole time on the beamer
<ogra> s/beamer/projector/ ;)
<ogra> i'll need a laptop with external vga, mine doesnt work (widescreen+nv driver)
<juliux> ogra, we can use the udms for that
<ogra> udms ? 
<juliux> ogra, the server we will have there
<ogra> ok
<juliux> ogra, udms == ubuntu deutschland messe server
<ogra> ah
<ogra> :)
<juliux> ogra, tfts we will also have there
<juliux> ogra, the tfts and the projectors we get from lwsystems
<ogra> fine
<juliux> ogra, http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/138-Gentoo-Meets-Ubuntu-Ubuntu-Meets-Gentoo.html will you also be there?
<ogra> juliux, most liekly ...
<juliux> ogra, cool
<ogra> We are planing a dinner and what will happen after the dinner ?????
<ogra> so we'll have two dinners ? 
<juliux> ogra, we will drinkt beer, very much beer
<juliux> -t
<ogra> ah, i read that instead of what first
<juliux> ogra, \sh wants to drink with us
<ogra> yup
<ogra> \shalways wants to drink :)
<juliux> hehe
<juliux> every picture from \sh is with a beer in a hand
<juliux> hi Yagisan 
<Yagisan> G'day juliux
* Yagisan is happy - just received some more pc hardware from ebay
* Yagisan just needs 1 more NIC + 2 power supplies then he has 5 pc's
* juliux is happy, yesterday comes the conference pack
<juliux> Yagisan, i also want to have so much pc
<Yagisan> juliux: well, they are a p2 233Mhz, p2 300Mhz, K6/2 333Mhz, Duron 850Mhz, and Athlon64 2Ghz
<Yagisan> juliux: not exactly powerful boxes, but good enough for my ltsp setup
<juliux> Yagisan, i have here "only" a pentium M 740, athlon xp 2400+ and one p3 500mhz but in a broken notebook
<Yagisan> juliux: I don't throw my pc's, I keep repairing them until they die of overheating
<Yagisan> juliux: I've had some of those pc's since around 1995
<Yagisan> juliux: Although a few cpu's died and needed replacements from ebay
<juliux> Yagisan, but i will try to get a room at the university where we can build a testnetwork
<juliux> Yagisan, at the momten i try to get an old sparc from the university so i can test ubuntu/edubuntu at sparc!
<ogra> heh, you'll have to hack a lot first ... ltsp doesnt support sparc at all
<Yagisan> juliux: I'm trying to get powerpc box, I'd love a sparc too.
<juliux> ogra, but normal ubuntu
<ogra> but Yagisan will be able to help, he already did the multiarch patch for us
<juliux> ogra, at first i need the room and the computers
<ogra> old sparcs are cheap, arent they ? 
<juliux> ogra, but old sparcs have no cdrom
<ogra> what for ? if you run ltsp
<juliux> ogra, edubunntu on server!
<Yagisan> juliux: does it netboot ?
<juliux> Yagisan, i have never seen a spar yet
<juliux> Yagisan, but i want so play with a sparc
* Yagisan would like a sparc emulator - qemu isn't quite ready yet
<juliux> ogra, what i want is that there is a room where students could play with a network
<ogra> juliux, http://librarian.launchpad.net/1181648/anysystem_1871_8487500_hacker.png
<ogra> rthats a nice sparc :)
<Yagisan> sparc - that is "vintage" computers on ebay right ?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> most of them at least ... indeed you can buy new ones for $100000 if you like ;)
<juliux> ogra, no student has the location to build up a network, so i thin would be great if there is a room where you have a network and server to play with
<Yagisan> ogra: If It costs more the $50au I'm not getting one soon
<juliux> ogra, and old hardware is enough at the university
<ogra> i think you can get sparc I or II for $50
<ogra> (US though)
<Yagisan> I only see a microsparc on ebay.com.au ATM
* Yagisan wonders if getting ltsp working with s/390 is worth the academic challenge
<ogra> Yagisan, http://cgi.ebay.de/SGI-Origin3200-Origin-3000-Silicon-Graphics-Server_W0QQitemZ5834023117QQcategoryZ8074QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<ogra> thats the right thing for home :)
<Yagisan> ogra: is that 25 euros or 2500 euros ? And it would look sweet next to my desk
<ogra> thats 25 but still 8 days to go
<ogra> i guess you can buy it around 1000 in the end
<ogra> <-- big SGI fan
<Yagisan> the shipping to Aus would kill me
* Yagisan like all types of computers
* ogra would reserve a room in his house if he could get a cray
<mhz> hi
<Yagisan> G'day mhz
<mhz> Yagisan: hi , Mr. gifted
<Yagisan> ogra: can we get Debian/Ubuntu on a cray ?
<ogra> no idea, but its MIPS based ... 
* Yagisan notices a new ltsp package
<ogra> so it might work
<ogra> Yagisan, not with your changes yet... they are blocked in my branch by ldm fixes
<Yagisan> so, how useful would a cray be as an edubuntu server ?
* Yagisan notes there is currently no crays on ebay
<ogra> lol
<mhz> ogra: remember any key word for your diagrams on network layout (client-server)?
<ogra> i doubt you can find any of them for sale
<ogra> mhz, ?
<mhz> ogra: the ones you wikied about 2 months ago, very cool drwaings
<ogra> ah
<ogra> EdubuntuWiring
<mhz> okidoki
* mhz never thought og such 'wiring' word
<mhz> ogra: do you think that name is appropriate?
* Yagisan is looking forward to playing with xen soon
<ogra> Yagisan, crays are out of business way to long ... they are at a stage where the prices already rise again
<ogra> mhz, yup
<mhz> ogra: how about EdubuntuNetworkPictures or EdubuntuNetworkLayout?
<ogra> thats why i choose it
<Yagisan> the duron 850 just needs a power supply and then I can tinker with that
<Yagisan> mhz: wiring is correct network terminology
<mhz> EdubuntuNetworkWiring?
<ogra> EdubuntuLtspWiring probably
<Yagisan> ogra: but the leather cover is so nice :)
<mhz> ogra: yup!
<ogra> Yagisan, the one of crays ? 
<mhz> ogra: thx. I'll add Ltsp part
<ogra> but keep the old page, its liked from some places afaik
<ogra> s/page/mane/
<Yagisan> ogra: yep - some of the crays had a nice leather cover
<ogra> *name
<ogra> yup... like a sofa
<mhz> ogra: sure, I'll just place #redirect from your page to EdubuntuLtspWiring
<Yagisan> IIRC there is a cray in "Sneakers"
<ogra> yup
<mhz> so, everyone should get notified and also redirected
<juliux> mhz, hi
<juliux> mhz, who far are the cd/dvd labels?
<juliux> s/who/how
<mhz> juliux: hi. I am terribly sorry, man
<juliux> mhz, ok
<juliux> mhz, no problem
<mhz> juliux: yesterday i forgot a very important meeting and I run
<mhz> when I got here, I saw a note from Pablo saying he'll do it tiday :(
<mhz> today
<mhz> but so far he hasn't shoed up :(
<mhz> showed
<mhz> juliux: it is a problem
<mhz> because I said you were gonna have it yesterday at 19:00
<mhz> and so I suppose you made arrangamente based on that shcedule
<juliux> mhz, i need them until the first of december
<juliux> mhz, so there is some time
<mhz> duh!
<juliux> left
<mhz> so you don't want me to kick his butt?
<juliux> mhz,  i dont't want to kick anybody how make some work in his freetime
<mhz> hehhe
<juliux> mhz, but is woudl be greate if i/we have it next week
<Yagisan> k, no kicking, but is slapping ok ?
<juliux> Yagisan, no
<mhz> free time is ok. But commitments are comitments. Now, of course it is a relief that you do not need them urgently, but what if you had needed them urgently?
<Yagisan> :-P
<mhz> :D
<mhz> pouring lemon juice on his eyes, then?
<mhz> any kind of suffering allowed?
<Yagisan> vinegar ?
<mhz> hehehehe
<juliux> so now i am going to my salsa lesson
<juliux> cu later
<mhz> juliux dances slasa!
<mhz> juliux dances salsa!
<Yagisan> Running off with the loo paper
<mhz> juliux dances salsa!
<Yagisan> ?
<mhz> juliux dances salsa!
<Yagisan> mhz: EKBD ?
<juliux> mhz, where is your problem?
<mhz> c ya, juliux 
<mhz> no problem at all, I was singing and old song part
<mhz> "everybody salsa!"
<mhz> "everybody salsa!"
<Yagisan> juliux: enjoy your dance lesson
<mhz> and it does feel wired a german geek dancing salsa :)
<mhz> unless he were from latinamerica
<mhz> I mean, I am surprised, that;s all
<mhz> good for you
* Yagisan looks around - I don't see any geeks here
<mhz> move your body
<mhz> Yagisan: hehehe
<Yagisan> salsa - isn't that a dip for my corn chips :)
<mhz> lol
<Yagisan> lets see, tomatoes
<Yagisan> capsicum
<Yagisan> what else ?
<mhz> :)
<mhz> soya?
<mhz> chocolate?
<mhz> vanilla?
<Yagisan> nah - some chilli pepers
<mhz> red hot?
<Yagisan> well I can *drink* tabasco sauce, so yep
* Yagisan wonders if mhz was making a joke
* Yagisan googles red hot chilli peppers and discovers a band
<mhz> Yagisan: we dont have chilli pepers in Chile, unless you are talking about 'aji' (aka 'chile', in Mexico). We do have red hot 'aji'
<mhz> which is extremely hot
<mhz> esp. the tiny yellowish things
<mhz> in the inside
<Yagisan> mhz: the seeds ?
<mhz> oh, yup!
<Yagisan> yep - the seeds are hot, but nice :)
<mhz> those little deamons
<ogra> oh, seeds that reminds me ...
<Yagisan> that will flush your pipes out quick smart !
<mhz> ?
<mhz> hehehehehe
* ogra updates the edubuntu seeds and metapackages
<mhz> ogra: LOL
<mhz> Yagisan: this Chilean 'aji seeds' make you sweat a lot, turn your face red, your eyes look different, the veins near your eyes and nose are seen, and you definately wish for gallons of water
<mhz> and, you pray not to caugh
<Yagisan> mhz: so it is like drinking tabasco sauce then
<mhz> probably
* mhz has never tried that souce
* mhz has never tried that sauce
<mhz> Yagisan: you speak "autralian english"?
<mhz> Yagisan: you speak "australian english"?
<Yagisan> mhz: yes
<mhz> oh, thx
* mhz is glad is only reading Yagisan and not listening to him speaking
<Yagisan> souce == programming code, sauce == what you put on dead cow
<mhz> :)
<Yagisan> moo
<mhz> lol
<Yagisan> mhz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabasco_sauce
<mhz> Yagisan: did you read my email on EduPoints?
<Yagisan> mhz: When did you send it ?
<mhz> to edubunut-devel ML, Tuesday or Wed, I gues
<mhz> +s
<Yagisan> mhz: not yet. I've been preparing to switch to gmane, so I'm not on all the mailing lists anymore
<mhz> okis
<mhz> Have you seen/read about EdubuntuStudyPackages?
<Yagisan> mhz: nope
<mhz> okis
<Yagisan> mhz: study packages may be harder then you think, because of different curriculum's in different states/countries
<mhz> hence we could define them like edu-study-cl-math.deb
<Yagisan> mhz: I have noticed from personal experience that eg New South Wales, and Queensland, both do the same subject
<Yagisan> mhz: but focus on different aspects
<mhz> oh
<mhz> then, see? we need that input and opinions so we can define how to do it
<mhz> the idea is good. How to do it... not clear
<Yagisan> mhz: I was a student in both states - It was not pleasant transferring mid year for the year 10 exams!
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> who would
<Yagisan> night all
<ogra> ciao Yagisan 
* Yagisan wanders off to bed
<mhz> Yagisan: nite
<mhz> ogra: do you have Jeff (jdub) email?
<ogra> jeff.waugh@ubuntu.com should work
<mhz> okis
<mhz> ogra: so, when JaneW asked "who will own it" (regarding StudyPackages), did she mean who will be held responsible for its development? If so, does that mean I am? if so, what are my responsibilities?
<ogra> make sure its ready in time poke people to work on it, or di it yourself etc ...
<mhz> can you please re-prhase that?
<ogra> you are the "manager" of the task and are responsible for having it ready in the estimated timeframe 
<ogra> (if you own it)
<ogra> i for example "own" edubuntus technical part ... 
<mhz> ogra: i have a couple of questions, will you be arounf in 30 mins? (family needs)
<ogra> mhz, probably
<mhz> thx
<juliux> re
<juliux> mhz, we have now the printer so we can start testing
<highvolt1ge> ogra: hi there. what's your people.ubuntu address again? or more specifically, where can i get teachertool?
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/bzr-archive/
<highvolt1ge> thanks
<ogra> and http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/LTSPManager/ if you are eager :)
<highvoltage> ogra: do you know why ubuntu 5.10 has a filesize limit of 2GB?
<ogra> has it ? 
<ogra> thats news to me
<highvoltage> if i tar a big bunch of stuff to an ext3 or reiserfs volumt over smb i get a message "File size limit exceeded"
<ogra> hmm, probably a smb restriction you can adjust
<ogra> i have 5GB DVD isos here ...
<highvoltage> it's strange, i remember making big tarbals in hoary all the time. this is the first time i did it with breezy, and it just doesn't want to go big.
<highvoltage> weird.
<ogra> does it work locally ? 
<ogra> i dont use smb anywhere
<ogra> oh, it might be necessary that you use cifs and not smb.. i heard something about smb being obsolete iirc
<juliux> mhz, do you have the edubuntu cd label as an jpg or png ?
<highvoltage> ogra: i think you're right. i just dd'd a 3GB file from /dev/zero and it worked fine
<ogra> juliux, just export it from inkscape 
<ogra> and dont do it below 300dpi resolution, else it'll look odd ...
<juliux> ogra, i have found a png but not the svg
<ogra> the svg should be on the wiki
<juliux> ogra, the link is broken
<ogra> oh
<juliux> i can only download the pngs
<lucasvo> hi there
<lucasvo> anybody looked at gcompris? it is quite fun :D
<blue-frog> lucasvo, hi, did u get what i wrote u about user login and clients few days ago?
<lucasvo> blue-frog: no
<blue-frog> are u still looking to know how to know what user is logged on what client?
<lucasvo> blue-frog: ogra already began to write an application, I wanted to
<lucasvo> blue-frog: it is ok
<mhz> re
<mhz> lucasvo: I have tried gcompris
<juliux> mhz, hi
<juliux> mhz, i have now a printer
<mhz> juliux: cool
<mhz> juliux: Pablo still "missing"
<mhz> iirc, Pablo had exams today at university
<juliux> ok
<mhz> juliux: regarding the last svg versions, indeed they are in the "older" wiki page version (the page name was EdubuntuCdCoverAndSlip, iirc)
<mhz> juliux: and as you well pointed, the name cover was not accurate, I changed it for 'lable' but have not moved svg's there as they are being changed
<juliux> mhz, ok
<juliux> mhz, i will play here with the png
<mhz> ogra: re 'owning'... so, you say I have soem responsibilities regardng 'time frames'. Which time frame? Should I start a new group in Launchpad?
<mhz> soem = some
<lucasvo> mhz: it is quite good for small children
<mhz> indeed
<mhz> there are more options as well
<Phoul> I use ubuntu but whats edubuntu?
<mhz> lucasvo: Childsplay is almost forgoten but it has some interesting stuff too
<mhz> Phoul: edubuntu = ubuntu + LTSP envoronment + applications for education
<Phoul> ?...
<mhz> environment
<Phoul> Uhh
<Phoul> Whats the diffrence then?
<Phoul> Like school stuff?
<bdoin> lucasvo: what is quite good for small children ?
<mhz> Edubuntu is targeted to help teachers and student by providing IT tools for the learning processes
<lucasvo> bdoin: gcompris
<Phoul> mmmmm im learning ubuntu should i get it?
<lucasvo> Phoul: it is almost the same as ubuntu
<mhz> not necesarily, unless needed.
<mhz> Phoul: take a look at..
<Phoul> Why would you need it tho?...
<mhz> gimme a sec
<Phoul> k
<lucasvo> Phoul: but it provides configuration for terminal-server(ltsp) and some preinstalled educational software
<bdoin> lucasvo: thanks, I am the author ;)
<mhz> Phoul: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuSoftwareList
<lucasvo> bdoin: ah
<lucasvo> bdoin: it crashed already once :(
<mhz> Phoul: all that sw can also be installed by you, manually
<Phoul> all that sw?
<lucasvo> bdoin: but I can't reproduce it
<bdoin> lucasvo: bugs are mine :/
<Phoul> Whats sw
<bdoin> do you use it at school ?
<lucasvo> bdoin: not anymore :D
<mhz> Phoul: and if you ever need LTSP environment (to recycle PC's or because you have a computer lab), then you can also add that to your current Ubuntu installation
<mhz> Phoul: software
<lucasvo> bdoin: no, was just looking for software for education
<lucasvo> http://www.gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=49
<Phoul> Well i was wrong...
<Phoul> Because i thought it was a step to learning ubuntu better like advanced
<Phoul> I guess it would be a step backwards...
<mhz> Phoul: many teachers prefer to have an 'out of the box' educational IT environement.. Edubuntu is what they want
<blue-frog> bdoin, haven't had time to check bugs sry, are u aware of a bug(?) in geography where moving the cursor above europe stops all sounds?
<lucasvo> Phoul: it is no step, it has just some installed apps you don't need
<Phoul> mhz im not a teacher im 14 lol
<mhz> Phoul: what you need to learn about ubuntu?
<mhz> Phoul: hhehehe, no problem
<Phoul> I wanna learn about it like i got it 2 days ago and i came over from suse/fc4
<mhz> Phoul: LTSP "protocol" is good for recycling computers at home or even for CyberCafes
<Phoul> mhz why would i recycle a computor like do you mean totaly wipe it?
<mhz> Phoul: Ubuntu is a linux distro, yes. The target is to provide almost "piece of cake" interaction
<Phoul> I know its a linux distro lol
<mhz> Phoul: there is no need to throw away a 1998 PC
<Phoul> But i just wanna learn about linux a bit more and ubuntu because it seems like a great system just im not used to .debs and no rpms
<Phoul> :P
<mhz> many OSes force you to upgrades
<bdoin> blue-frog: yep, it's fixed.
<bdoin> blue-frog: should be fixed in 7.1.1
<mhz> Phoul: for the software admin, dont worry. Use Synaptics and your are ok
<Phoul> Good lol :P
<Phoul> Ummm so whats sup ups about ubuntu
<Phoul> I have read very littl
<Phoul> e
<Phoul> Like why would people call it better then say suse or fc4 or even debian
<mhz> personal opinions are just personal. :) EVeryone will tell you diff 'truths'
<Phoul> well whats yours?
<mhz> I like Ubuntu because it is based on Debian. Then, I also like it because just like debian, it is well supported and because I can "evangelise" using merchandising products they send you home so you can show ubuntu to your firends
<Phoul> :)
<Phoul> I just bought the trucker hat and sweater :P
<mhz> Also, I like Ubuntu because there are lots to do in the community
<mhz> Phoul: wow! congrats! I have no clothing yet
<Phoul> :P
<Phoul> Uhh im wondering tho...
<Phoul> Will synaptic ever have a version of E17 in it?
<Phoul> Because e16 sucks...
<mhz> I like Ubuntu because of what it means "i am who I am because of what we all are"
<Phoul> What WM do you use?
<mhz> Phoul: don't know. YOu could ask in #ubuntu :)
<Phoul> And will there ever be a e17 relese?
<Phoul> Lol
<mhz> or #ubuntu-devel
<mhz> i guess so
<Phoul> what WM do you use?
<mhz> and if not yet, then jump up and join the devel-team, and help them get the e17 ready!
<mhz> :D
<Phoul> How do i get into that room?
<Phoul> Like whats the room name?
<mhz> 99% of the times, i always get back to WindowMaker and Fluxbox
<Phoul> hehehe
<Phoul> I like fluxbox
<Phoul> :P
<mhz> are you using XChat?
<Phoul> Im on gnome right now tho
<Phoul> And yes im on xchat but whats the room name?
<Phoul> ubuntu-devel?
<mhz> just type /join #ubuntu
<Phoul> Im talking about the ubuntu devel room
<Phoul> I know how to use IRC
<Phoul> ><
<mhz> or /join #ubuntu-devel
<mhz> but that's the name of the room
<mhz> oh, you made it :D
<mhz> ogra: re 'owning'... so, you say I have soem responsibilities regardng 'time frames'. Which time frame? Should I start a new group in Launchpad?
#edubuntu 2005-12-01
<Lord_Athur> hi!, my name is Alejandro, I've been here a lot of times but now
<Lord_Athur> I'd like to be a member of the edubuntu community, what should I do?
<Lord_Athur> is there anyone?
<Lord_Athur> 
<Lord_Athur> the web of edubuntu says that you'd like new members
<Lord_Athur> is this truth?
<Lord_Athur> won't anybody answer me?
<bdoin> too late, the leaders are probably asleep.
<Lord_Athur> mmm
<Lord_Athur> bdoin, what time is it in your country?
<bdoin> I am in france and it's 24:30
<bdoin> in south africa, it should be the same or later
<Lord_Athur> ooo
<Lord_Athur> is not the time in my country
<Lord_Athur> I'm in the south of America
<Lord_Athur> and in is 20:32
<Lord_Athur> I think that this explain everything
<Lord_Athur> :P
<mhz> Lord_Athur: hola
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Lord_Athur> hola
<Lord_Athur> :P
<mhz> hehe
<mhz> dia viernes, a esta hora... normalmente te psasara esto
<Lord_Athur> creo que no me fij en eso
<mhz> pero puedes hacer ping a quien necesites
<bdoin> bye*
<Lord_Athur> adems no soy muy bueno en el ingls
<mhz> bdoin: bye
<Lord_Athur> bye bd
<mhz> Lord_Athur: no problem
<Lord_Athur> :P
<mhz> Lord_Athur: como puedo ayudarte?
<Lord_Athur> mhz, de donde eres?
<mhz> Chile
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<mhz> y tu?
<Lord_Athur> tambin
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> santiago
<Lord_Athur> bueno, tengo 15 aos y estoy con la distribucin ubuntu
<Lord_Athur> y estoy instalando edubuntu
<Lord_Athur> pero quisiera participar activamente
<mhz> bienvenido!
<Lord_Athur> gracias
<Lord_Athur> :P
<mhz> iras manana al CDSL?
<Lord_Athur> no tena idea de ese evento
<Lord_Athur> :)
<mhz> Por que deseas usar edubuntu?
<Lord_Athur> eso te demuestra mi falta de informacin
<mhz> Lord_Athur: ojala puedas ir
<mhz> Lord_Athur: muchas veces no nos enteramos pues hay MUCHO sucediendo
<Lord_Athur> porque soy estudiante y simpatizo con las herramientas tecnolgicas que tienen que ver con la educacin
<Lord_Athur> :)
<Lord_Athur> adems me gustan los ordenadores
<Lord_Athur> pero no los juegos que ellos tengan, ms bien sus sistemas operativos y programas
<Lord_Athur> y tambin creo que elinteractuar con trosen ingls me puede acercar ms a Ubuntu y su espritu
<Lord_Athur> mhz, tienes Edubuntu, verdad?
<mhz> sip
<mhz> Lord_Athur: en edubuntu ay mucho por hacer
<mhz> hay
<Lord_Athur> eso creo
<Lord_Athur> a pesar de tener buenas intenciones...
<Lord_Athur> creo q para haer una presentacin en una sala de clases debe exister edubuntu-live
<Lord_Athur> en mi liceo no dejan hacer intervenciones a los sistemas operativos
<Lord_Athur> y por ende edubuntu no presta un servicio muy bueno en ese sentido
<mhz> lo mismo digo, pero de haber -es muy probable- solo sera descargable
<Lord_Athur> si
<mhz> donde estudias?
<Lord_Athur> Liceo Lastarria, de providencia
<mhz> y hay mas gente que use GnuLinux?
<Lord_Athur> eso creo
<Lord_Athur> de hecho hay bastantes estudiantes
<mhz> Lord_Athur: para ser "miembro" de cualquier equipo, debes decidir:
<Lord_Athur> pero no parece haber una sincronizacin entre nosotros
<Lord_Athur> dime
<mhz> a) sere voluntario de vez en cuando cuando en vez
<mhz> b) sere voluntario y aceptare objetivos
<mhz> c) sere voluntario y fanatico evangelizador
<Lord_Athur> prefiero C
<mhz> dpendiendo de la que escojas es la forma
<mhz> PERFECTO!
<Lord_Athur> :)
<mhz> enonces, visita LaunchPad, crea un usuario, con el podras editar cualquier pagina en Ubuntu
<Lord_Athur> creo tener ya un usuario
<mhz> teniendo cuenta en LP, podras sumarte a los equipos oficiales
<Lord_Athur> :)
<mhz> presionando +join link
<mhz> Idealmente, escribe un resumen de tus expectativas y contribuciones
<mhz> en tu home page del wiki y de LP
<mhz> y seras aprobado por c/leader de equipo
<Lord_Athur> ok
<mhz> en tu wiki, incluye tus objetivos
<mhz> basicamente, en estas comunidades se valora mucho los compromisos realizados con exito, los intentos y las caidas. Valoramos mucho la contribucion, la opinion y el espiritu de participar para mejorar
<Lord_Athur> es entonces el tipo de comunidad en la que quiero ingresar
<mhz> Yo, el martes 22 recien fui aceptado como miembro "oficial" de la comunidad ubuntu. (creo que soy aun el unico chileno y latinoamericano en esa categoria). Claro que sucedio despues de casi 6 meses de bastante trabajo
<Lord_Athur> tendr que escribir objetivos en ingls?
<Lord_Athur> felicidades
<mhz> no necesariamente
<mhz> muchas gracias
<mhz> Lord_Athur: dentro de mis objetivos es la administarcion de una mailing-list en castelano para edubuntu
<mhz> ahora, siendo miembro oficial, puedo hacerlo
<Lord_Athur> vaya yo creo estan en unas 5 mailing list de buntu
<Lord_Athur> digo ubuntu
<mhz> sino, hubieramos dependido de que alguno de los espanoles para ello (y de momento no se han presentado en este proyecto)
<Lord_Athur> cuenta para eso conmigo
<mhz> gracias!
<Lord_Athur> :)
<mhz> de momento, en edubuntu, de vez en cuando viene arkan0x y pitux
<mhz> ambos de Chile
<mhz> arkan0x es del CDSL (y estudiante univ. de la chile)
<Lord_Athur> CDSL???
<mhz> pitux es estudiante de la USACH
<mhz> www.cdsl.cl
<mhz> yo, soy miembro de www.tecnocimiento.cl
<mhz> y pitux cordina www.matematicaslibre.cl
<Lord_Athur> que bien
<mhz> cando seas miembro oficial, (habiendo sido sujeto de invitacion y evaluacion del CommunityCouncil) puedes hacerte cargo de responsabilidades en distintos desarrollos (comunitarios o tecnicos)
<mhz> de lo contrario, para liderar algun proyecto deberas tener una especie de padrino
<mhz> como te dije, donde quieras llegar, como todo en la vida, depende de ti solamente.
<Lord_Athur> sip , es verdad
<mhz> por mi parte, me engorgullece muchisimo que seas otro chileno en este "voluntariado por mejorar las cosas"
<Lord_Athur> gracias
<Lord_Athur> donde me dijiste que creara la pgina de inicio?
<mhz> al menos, en este canal, la preocupacion principal son dos: desarrollo y soporte edubuntu y la otra: generacion de comunidades educativa
<Lord_Athur> ya acabo de hacer mi usuario LP
<mhz> tanto en launchpad como en el wiki
<mhz> te doy referencias: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/MauricioHernandez y https://launchpad.net/people/mhz
<mhz> Lord_Athur: debo encargarme de la cena :(
<mhz> vuelvo como en 50 minutos
<mhz> estaras?
<mhz> podras ir al CDSL manana para la install fest?
<Lord_Athur> sip
<mhz> genial!
<Lord_Athur> pestan en la web las especificaciones?
<mhz> nos vemos al rato
<Lord_Athur> direcciones y todo
<mhz> sip
<mhz> sip
<Lord_Athur> bien
<Lord_Athur> te espero
<mhz> de todos modos, probablemente arkan0x esta por llegar aca
<Lord_Athur> bye
<Lord_Athur> hi
<zakame> greetz Lord_Athur 
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Lord_Athur> zakame hello
<Lord_Athur> :)
<Lord_Athur> hey
<Lord_Athur> zakame, 
<Lord_Athur> I've instaled edubuntu from ubuntu 
<Lord_Athur> but when this starts I can see "ubuntu" instead of "edubuntu"
<Lord_Athur> what does this mean?
<zakame> hmmm, edubuntu comes from ubuntu, after all :)
<Lord_Athur> yes
<Lord_Athur> but in my father's computer edubuntu says edubuntu (not ubuntu)
<zakame> was your computer a new edubuntu install, or an upgrade?
<Lord_Athur> the computer of my father and mine are upgrade
<Lord_Athur> I've installed this with apt-get
<zakame> where do you see this? on the login screen?
<Lord_Athur> not
<Lord_Athur> in the screen but after of boot and before the login screen
<Lord_Athur> :)
<zakame> in grub?
<Lord_Athur> jajjaa
<Lord_Athur> si
<Lord_Athur> 
<arkan0x> mhz_dinner, ping !
* mhz_dinner back
<arkan0x> mhz_dinner, ping !
<arkan0x> mhz, ping
<mhz> pon
<mhz> pong
<arkan0x> ya
<mhz> arkan0x: Lord_Athur es chileno!
<arkan0x> tell me
<arkan0x> hi Lord_Athur !
<arkan0x> how are you ? Lord_Athur xD
<arkan0x> mhz, tell me 
<mhz> Lord_Athur: maybe if you reboot, you'll see edubuntu
<Lord_Athur> hi arkan0x 
<Lord_Athur> I've done it mhz 
<mhz> arkan0x: para el installfest, probablemente tendremos cobertura de chilevision
<Lord_Athur> but this does not change
<mhz> Lord_Athur: hmmm
<arkan0x> mhz, duh !
<Lord_Athur> 
<mhz> Lord_Athur: y tu /etc/apt/source.list, que tiene comentado?
<arkan0x> mhz, pero es confirmado ? avisaste pala lista ?
<mhz> no todavia, prefiero que sea sorpresa por si acaso
<arkan0x> mhz, yo no prefiero que sea sorpresa
<mhz> por que?
<arkan0x> pq tu sabes como estan las cosas
<mhz> no?
<arkan0x> mhz, yo dejaria eso pa la feria de tecn libres
<arkan0x> onda un reportaje/nota de ubuntu/edubuntu
<mhz> ahhh, bueno, es que el tipo queria ver edubuntu trabajando
<arkan0x> mhz, oks
<mhz> y ademas queria ver el el installfest
<arkan0x> okis
<mhz> entonces pense que era mejor matar 2 pajaros de un tiro
<arkan0x> igual avisa pala lista 
<mhz> okey
<arkan0x> mhz, manana llegas como alas 10-11?
<Lord_Athur> a que lista se refieren?
<mhz> a la del cdsl
<mhz> arkan0x: sip
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, www.cdsl.cl
<arkan0x> mhz, rlz
<mhz> arkan0x: y te puedo enviar el papel?
<arkan0x> mhz, al mail
<mhz> demas, pero alcanzaras a imprimirlo?
<arkan0x> osea , si es una pagina ,claro , imprimo por30
<mhz> ooo
<arkan0x> si es algo mas cuatico
<arkan0x> depende
<arkan0x> mhz, tengo laser b/n
<mhz> te propongo lo siguiente (estaba trabajndo en las tarjetas de tc)
<mhz> dejame pegarle la repasada al papel de ubuntu y te lo mando en 30 mins?
<arkan0x> okz
<mhz> gracias!
<mhz> arkan0x: oye..
<arkan0x> mhz, oigo
<mhz> que crees que seria lo problemeatico respecto a chilevision?
<arkan0x> que el cdsl no es un ente representativo del software libre en chile , osea se pretende eso , pero como que siento que todavia no tenemos un piso ,osea en chile no siento que alguna agrupacion sea representativa ..
<arkan0x> pero como pa salir en la tele
<arkan0x> es como mucha carne pa gato chico
<arkan0x> quizas en el cdsl piensan que es bacan
<mhz> arkan0x: y eso seria negativo? que pasa si con eso llega mas gente de "verdad" a colaborar?
<arkan0x> pero esa es mi vision
<arkan0x> mhz, puede ser
<mhz> arkan0x: totalmente de acuerdo
<Lord_Athur> arkan0x, me registr en cdsl pero el e-mail que reciv esta vaco
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, ?? , yap deja revisar
<Lord_Athur> gracias
<mhz> arkan0x: y se vera mal si chilevision va pa  una nota sobre ubuntu? me refiero, se vera mal que sea en el CDSL?
<arkan0x> mhz,  nu
<arkan0x> mhz, pero bueno , ojala que resulte bien y ke se haga mas difusion
<mhz> ah, entonces mejor que sea sorpresa. Asi, si llega el tipo y la camara, genial! y en el cdsl se dan cuenta que estamos haciendo las cosas con mas ganas. Si no llega... nunca hubo dano :)
<arkan0x> mhz, esque siento ese temor , pq la gente que conozco del mundo SL en chile , pa ellos el cdsl como nu pasa na
<arkan0x> mhz,  demas 
<mhz> ni un problema
<mhz> arkan0x: por eso siempre trato de que hagamos cosas juntos. Se que tu SI haces las cosas.
<mhz> y me da lata que te desgastes porque otros no dan la talla
<Lord_Athur> arkan0x, mhz, esto me suele pasar al adherirme a una lista o algo parecido, ser un problema de mi mail?
<mhz> o sea, concuerdo en que es necesario hacer las cosas porque te das cuenta que es necesario, y que si uno no lo hace... entonces quien?
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, quieres un mail gmail ?
<mhz> Lord_Athur: enviame un mail a mhz@tecnocimiento.cl
<mhz> Lord_Athur: o un gmail es seguro sin problemas
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> entonces usar mi cuenta gmail
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, a ok
<Lord_Athur> :)
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, pero no te registres de nuevo
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, te cambio la passwd yo
<arkan0x> y te la envio
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> te doy mi mail por privado?
* mhz phone
<Lord_Athur> gracias arkan0x 
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, eres de stgo ?
<Lord_Athur> si
<Lord_Athur> y tu igual, verdad?
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, sipos
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, para que participes con nosotros en el cdsl
<Lord_Athur> si
<Lord_Athur> maana en el encuentro me presentar
<Lord_Athur> adems ya casi termina el colegio
<Lord_Athur> :)
<Lord_Athur> tu vas en la universidad segn mencion mhz
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, sep
<Lord_Athur> actualic mis datos en la poag de cdsl, ahora los mail  me llegarn a gmail, verdad?
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, nop , osea la idea es participar ,osea ir al cdsl para que te inscribamos en la lista de correo
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, puedes utilizar la web para crear contenido , hacer consultas en tu blog , etc
<Lord_Athur> entiendo
<Lord_Athur> maana ir a la reunin
<Lord_Athur> de cdsl
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, aunque los avisos siempre se publican en la web y en la lista
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, es un install fest
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> jajaja
<Lord_Athur> entiendo
<Lord_Athur> pero....
<Lord_Athur> a que se refiere install fest?
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, festival de instalacion
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, llevas tu pc y te instalamos linux 
<arkan0x> osea , instalamos linux
<arkan0x> "juntos"
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<Lord_Athur> pero ya tengo instalado linux
<Lord_Athur> :S
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, van a ver charlas/demos
<Lord_Athur> por eso ir :)
<arkan0x> de software grafico y de edubuntu
<Lord_Athur> adems quiero empezar a participar
<Lord_Athur> en esto de edubuntu
<Lord_Athur> :)
<mhz> Lord_Athur: bienvenido a edubuntu
<mhz> Lord_Athur: tecnocimiento en Chile dese hacer el EdubuntuChileanTour
<Lord_Athur> gracias
<Lord_Athur> :)
<mhz> para eso estamos organizando una base de datos de cerca de 1000 colegios
<Lord_Athur> mhz, me das el enlace a la pag de tecnocimiento por favor?
<mhz> para invitar profesores y alumnos a conocer edubuntu y hacer "trabajo de evangelizacion"
<mhz> www.tecnocimiento.cl
<Lord_Athur> est en la nmina el mo?
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, cual colegio ?
<mhz> Lord_Athur: si quieres, estara :D
<Lord_Athur> Lastarria
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, pinguino xD
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, nonon
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, pitufo x
<mhz> hehehehe
<Lord_Athur> jajjaa
<Lord_Athur> su
<Lord_Athur> si as nos dicen
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, por la camisa azul
<Lord_Athur> arkan0x, de que colegio eras?
<Lord_Athur> si
<arkan0x> INBA
<Lord_Athur> por la camisa
<mhz> Lord_Athur: ademas seria bueno si pudieras ayudarnos con EdubuntuSoftwareList y con EdubuntuStudyPackages
<Lord_Athur> INBA?
<mhz> ambos conceptos son paginas del wiki.edubuntu.org/
<arkan0x> barros arana
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> :)
<mhz> con EdubuntuSoftwareList, necesitamos conocer para que edades serian utiles las palicaciones (algunas son obvias, pero es mejor especificalras)
<mhz> y saber tambien si..
<mhz> son factibles de cruzar con el curriculum o plan de estudio
<Lord_Athur> eso creo
<mhz> o sea, ej: Kalzium, tabla periodica, quimica, util para 2 y 3 medio?
<mhz> coasa asi
<Lord_Athur> pero mhz creo que para todo eso es fundamental tener un edubuntu live
<Lord_Athur> mhz, la tabla periodica se usa entre 1 y 4
<Lord_Athur> :)
<Lord_Athur> toda la enseanza media segn los planes de estudio regulares
<Lord_Athur> :)
<mhz> demas, pero todavia no podra ser. Sera muy pronto eso si. Y si con tecnocimiento logramos hacer lo que tenemo splaneado, entonces nosotros mismo podremos hacer ese edubuntu live
<Lord_Athur> :)
<Lord_Athur> quisiera aprender a programar en linux
<mhz> pero por ahora... esperar y trabajar en prepara material para evangelizar
<mhz> deberias empezar por python
<mhz> hay un libro escrito por un profe super choro, especialmente disenado para ensenar a quien no sabe programar
<mhz> y basa toda su ensenanza desde python
<Lord_Athur> maana me das el nombre
<Lord_Athur> del libro
<Lord_Athur> :)
<mhz> np
<Lord_Athur> ?
<mhz> "como pensar como un cientifico de la computacion desde python
<mhz> Lord_Athur: np = no problem
<Lord_Athur> a ok
<Lord_Athur> yo antes programaba en VB para win
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> jajaja
<mhz> ya es una base
<Lord_Athur> era "bsico"
<Lord_Athur> jajaja
<Lord_Athur> eso creo
<mhz> que tambien puedes listar en tu homepage
<Lord_Athur> saip
<Lord_Athur> digo si
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> creo que hay mucho que decir
<Lord_Athur> mucho que hablar para mejorar ubuntu, kubuntu y edubuntu
<mhz> demas
<Lord_Athur> breezy no trae "mail"
<Lord_Athur> me gusta escribir mails desde la terminal
<mhz> pero es preciso definir las batallas, una a una, paso a paso
<Lord_Athur> si
<mhz> quizas porque 'mail' no era prioritario, no se.
<mhz> en #ubunut-devel se reunen todos los encargados de programar y desarrollar tecnicamente
<Lord_Athur> tal vez
<Lord_Athur> han de hablar ingls
<Lord_Athur> :S
<mhz> sip
<Lord_Athur> adems
<Lord_Athur> los repositorios que trae la instacin de ubuntu, k y edu son muy malos
<Lord_Athur> casi nunca encuentro los paquetes
<Lord_Athur> que busco
<mhz> arkan0x: Lord_Athur: estare revisando el "panfelto" de ubuntu de manana. beepeen me si me necesitan. arkan0x seria prudente habilitar tu 'beep' de XChat :D
<mhz> Lord_Athur: pero has editado tu source.list?
<Lord_Athur> no con breezy
<mhz> ahh
<Lord_Athur> he tenido malas experiencias al cambiar el source
<Lord_Athur> :S
<mhz> descomenta todos los pares de lineas universe y multiverse
<mhz> y deja descomentadas las lineas de 'estable'
<mhz> para seguridad
<Lord_Athur> en el fondo.. descomento todo
<mhz> luego update y busca los paquetes que deseas.
<arkan0x> mhz, ??>>  osea mas rato me envias el documento >
<arkan0x> ?
<mhz> ccasi todo, si
<mhz> ahora mismo estoy en eso :)
<Lord_Athur> mhz_editing, 
<Lord_Athur> espera
<Lord_Athur> no tienes un enlace a una lista de soruces?
<Lord_Athur> bueno mejor lo hablamos maana
<Lord_Athur> Hasta luego arkan0x: mhz_editing:
<Lord_Athur> bye
<mhz_editing> ogra: hey
<mhz_editing> arkan0x: ya
<arkan0x> al maile
<mhz_editing> arkanox at gmail dot com
<arkan0x> yeah!
<mhz_editing> avisame como se ve, pls
<arkan0x> mhz_editing, podria ser pdf ? ,eske no tengo instalado en arch oo2 
<arkan0x> me pase a arch por este rato , taba montando un repositorio de arch
<mhz_editing> hehehe, np
<mhz_editing> w8
<mhz_editing> yap
<arkan0x> oks
* arkan0x printing first copy
<mhz_editing> cool
<arkan0x> mhz_editing, :( problemas con la tipografia
<arkan0x> no se ve bien
<mhz_editing> chico? gande?
<mhz_editing> logo feo?
<arkan0x> y recien imprimi algo con tipografia comun
<arkan0x> mhz_editing, no
<arkan0x> algunas letras no se ven vien
<arkan0x> los logos estan guenos
<mhz_editing> ejemplo?
<arkan0x> es por la fuente utilizada
<mhz_editing> :(
<mhz_editing> a que hora te levantas manana?
<arkan0x> mmm cmo alas 9
<mhz_editing> es que ahora debo ponerme a imprimir tarjetas
<arkan0x> mhz_editing, okz
<mhz_editing> tan tarde?
<mhz_editing> :)
<arkan0x> voy a ir a ubuntu para cambiar la tipografia
<mhz_editing> si no, podria, una vez sepa como me salen las tarjetas, volver a trabajr en esto
<arkan0x> mhz_editing, nnonn
<arkan0x> mhz_editing, aora imprimi de nuevo
<arkan0x> y salio bien
<arkan0x> xD
<mhz_editing> ???
<mhz_editing> me estay?
<mhz_editing> :D
<arkan0x> eske lo hize primero con evince , y dp con gpdf
<arkan0x> mhz_editing,  no , no te estoy ....
<mhz_editing> ahhh
<mhz_editing> entonces si sale ok?
<arkan0x> mhz_editing, recuerda estoy en archlinux , lo ultimo...
<mhz_editing> arkan0x: rlz
<mhz_editing> voy a la impresora y vuelvo altiro
<arkan0x> ppor ende , unstable, mas encima toy con archlinux testing ...
<arkan0x> peor aun xD
<mhz_printing> hehehe
<arkan0x> mhz_printing, !
<arkan0x> mhz_printing, !
<arkan0x> mhz_printing, problema , difucion es difusion !
<arkan0x> imprimi 7 xD asi 
<arkan0x> ejje
<arkan0x> mhz_printing, modifica porfa lo de difusion , 
<arkan0x> del pdf
<mhz_printing> hey
<mhz_printing> arkan0x: estas?
<mhz> re
<khermans> My client is failing to connect -- error on boot is "Sending ProxyDHCP request to 192.168.1.3..."
<khermans> it doesnt do anything after that
<khermans> i already replaced the /etc/ltsp/dhcp config from 192.168.0
<Yagisan> re
<Lord_Athur> Hola
<Lord_Athur> hello
<Lord_Athur> jejeje
<Lord_Athur> arkan0x, aren't you sleeping?
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, nop ,pero working
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<Lord_Athur> may a carry to the install fest any instalation cd of ubuntu?
<Lord_Athur> I won't install it, but maybe other...
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> arkan0x, have you got your own homepage in wiki?
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur, nop
<Lord_Athur> tienes el enlace a la de mhz?
<arkan0x> tecnocimiento.cl
<Lord_Athur> ok
<mhz> hi
<Yagisan> G'day mhz
<mhz> Yagisan: hey happy and tired gifted daddy
<Yagisan> mhz: not so happy - wife is getting bad news about her parents
<Yagisan> mhz: One seems very sick
<mhz> Yagisan: ooops, sorry to hear that
<mhz> what's the prob?
<Yagisan> mhz: I'm not sure yet - but my wife is in tears - so it is not good
<mhz> man, I am truly sorry.
<mhz> difficult sitiations call for extreame solutions
<mhz> is praying a solutions for you?
<mhz> I mean, is faith a way to face things?
* mhz has faith in a huge  something but he practices no religion
<Yagisan> mhz: I am not a religious person, so that doesn't work for me. I hope too find out the exact details of what is wrong soon
<Yagisan> mhz: as she is on the phone to her parents now
<mhz> oh, ok, I see. I am not a religious person either, but I always see details that remind me there's something else.
<mhz> :)
<spacey> mhz, your that MauricioHernandez guy?
<spacey> or am i confusing people here
<mhz> spacey: yup
<mhz> i am
<spacey> did you read my mail at list?
<mhz> spacey: could you be more spceific ? :D
<spacey> the studypackagestuff
<spacey> at edubuntu mailinglist
<spacey> i replied at your thread
<mhz> oooohhh
<mhz> so far, I have 8 mails regarding that
<mhz> what is your email address?
<mhz> so far, Mallory and Herman, and the rest are latinamerican folks
<mhz> ogra: morning?
<spacey> i'm Herman
<spacey> sorry
<mhz> duh!, no wonder I couldnt find your match :D
<spacey> forget that you can't see it on my nick
<mhz> yup
<mhz> I am no running from CIA so I can use my name :D
<spacey> hehe
<spacey> same here
<mhz> spacey: indeed, I am looking at sourceforge
<mhz> schoolforge
<spacey> uh
<mhz> sorry
<spacey> y
<mhz> sorry
<mhz> schoolforge
<spacey> but they only state that they do content, they don't seem to have it
<spacey> and we can just use their stuff if they have
<mhz> I remember I saw the project long time ago
<spacey> ;p
<mhz> yup
<spacey> i'll see what comes up tonight
<spacey> off to work now.
<spacey> cya
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Lord_Athur> mhz, 
<Lord_Athur> buen da
<mhz> that is why I proposed this edubuntu project. I had visited many sites and none providing real contents
<mhz> Lord_Athur: hi there
<Lord_Athur> hi
<mhz> spacey: thx anyways, please jump in and lets work 2gether
<mhz> Lord_Athur: estoy por cerrar mi tarro y arreglar cosasa para ir al CDSL
<mhz> iras?
<mhz> ogra: my today biz cards include 'edubuntu' logo. I hope it's ok
<ogra> mhz, sure
<ogra> hi btw
<mhz> ogra: and if needed, I can upload the SVG tonite (it is letter size for 10 biz cards each sheet)
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> ogra: so, did you read my pinging questions about responsibilities and Launchpad group for study packages?
* ogra has company cards from canonical so he doesnt really care ...
<mhz> hehehehe
<mhz> well, that's diff :D
* mhz spent 3 hours between designing them, printing them, cut them, etc
<ogra> i think its ok if everyone who is in the edubuntu launchpad team can also print cards ...
<ogra> so put them up if you want
<ogra> there seems to be no svg version of the CD cover ...
<mhz> yup, and you gotta be motivated to do spend 3 hours (1.5 hour only cutting them)
<ogra> could you upload one ? 
<ogra> you can go to a copy shop, the do it for you ;)
<ogra> (at least here)
<mhz> ogra: yup, there's only SVG version (old with little text mistakes compared o the one in breezy) in the old wiki page EdubuntuCdCoverAndSlip
<ogra> nope, thats a png ... you just named it svg
<mhz> ogra: yup, but it was 01:30 AM when I started and I have to save each penny for EdubuntuChileanTour
<mhz> ogra: wrong :D
* mhz will get it to you
<Lord_Athur> bye to everyone
<Lord_Athur> :)
<ogra> mhz, dont get it to me, get it to the wiki ;)
<mhz> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuCdAndSlip?action=AttachFile
<ogra> all .svg attachment are pngs there
<mhz> ogra: nope, I have just downloaded SVG from that url I just gave you
<mhz> :)
<ogra> i only get pngs from it, no matter what i try
<mhz> weired
<ogra> and others apparently too
<mhz> and you see all this listing?
<mhz>     * [get | view]  (720.3 KB) attachment:edubuntu_CdCoverV1.svg
<mhz>     * [get | view]  (32.4 KB) attachment:edubuntu_CdCoverV2.png
<mhz>     * [get | view]  (118.4 KB) attachment:edubuntu_CdCoverV2.svg
<mhz>     * [get | view]  (205.4 KB) attachment:edubuntu_CdCoverWithWorldV2.svg
<mhz>     * [get | view]  (1162.6 KB) attachment:edubuntu_CdSlipV1.svg
<mhz>     * [get | view]  (181.2 KB) attachment:edubuntu_CdSlipV2.png
<mhz>     * [get | view]  (741.8 KB) attachment:edubuntu_CdSlipV2.svg
<ogra> oh, sorry, i used the links from the page...
<mhz> ahhh
<mhz> see?
<ogra> how are users supposed to get the svgs `
<ogra> ?
<mhz> I know, I know u r right
<mhz> it is just that as Pablo was supposed to provide the last corrections (his text versions were traced so nobody could actually change text to avoid font printing diff)
<mhz> I waited and waited to upload the last editable text SVG versions
<ogra> why should someone change the text ? 
<mhz> ok, I'll upload old ones in the meantime
<mhz> hmmmmmm, don't know. But we had based our ideas on hoary texts, not breezy
<ogra> isnt that the text JaneW approved ?
<mhz> and there are some slight diff
<mhz> like "for your PC version"
<mhz> the back text? yes
<mhz> the text on the cd label? yup, but she also mentioned a change in "free to copy" part
<mhz> and someonel else pointed the "for your PC version" instead of "x86 version"
<ogra> then please change it in the version, but i''m not happy with people makiong random changes to the text
<mhz> those minimal text diff, I could not edit becuase of the "traced" texts
<ogra> PC version is confusing ...
<mhz> *sighs*
<mhz> I am just a volunteer
<ogra> macintoshes are power *PCs* 
<mhz> EXACTLY!
<ogra> so please leave the architecture as is
<mhz> I did not want to change it either, but...
<ogra> its the same on the breezy covers afaik
<mhz> really?
<mhz> now tyou tell men? :D
<mhz> now ou tell me? :D
<mhz> ahhhh
<ogra> i didnt know you were changing it
<mhz> EKBD
<mhz> okis
<ogra> please discuss such changes on the mailing list, dont just silently make them
<mhz> so I will change the "free to copy" thing JaneW asked me
<ogra> i want to be able to know if i have a ppc, x86 or amd64 CD i install from
<mhz> ogra: now I know. I am kind of shy sometimes (only sometimes)
<ogra> there must be a way to distinguish them
<mhz> :)
<mhz> yup, indeed
<mhz> okis, so, in the meantime, i'll upload those old versions and tonite, I'll upload new version "free to copy" thing
<ogra> yup
<mhz> http://www.gnuskole.dk/
<ogra> i think fabbione works with them
<mhz> oh, I understood nothing, only the name
<mhz> files at home, people can proceed
<mhz> ogra: I am leaving for the InstallFest and did I mention TV will be there ?
<mhz> ogra: so, did you read my pinging questions about responsibilities and Launchpad group for study packages?
<ogra> yup, you did :) ggod luck
<mhz> thx
* mhz doesnt know if TV coverage will be uploaded 
<ogra> mhz, yes, i dont understand whats your prob with it ... the project needs someone to be responsible for it...
<mhz> ogra: no problem at all
<ogra> so thats why jane asked if you take that responsibility
<mhz> just ignorant about ubuntu procedures
<mhz> I can take responsibilities, no problem
<mhz> wondering if organizing group work means I also have to crate a group in LaunchPad? or it is only needed via wiki, etc.
<ogra> since the packages will be separate for now (or do you think you can make it in the next 6 weeks before UVF ?) i dont think you need to match any ubuntu procedures yet
<ogra> it would be cool to have a launchpad team for it ...
<ogra> so you can track who is committed to the project
<mhz> oohh, I see. That info I didnt know it.
<mhz> LP/ yup, i thought so but I had to ask before, or no?
<ogra> upstream version freeze means there will be no new upstream versions of packages
* mhz remembers ogra "suffered" that sindrom :D
<ogra> this is around mid/end of january ... i'd have to look it up in the release schadule, there is the xact date
<mhz> okis, so I have more info for my talk now.
<mhz> thx for clarifying that to me
<mhz> BTW, edubuntu was 57 yeasterday at distrowathc :(
<ogra> we are fully bound to the ubuntu release schedule ...
<mhz> no problem, I think it has its positiveness
<mhz> ogra: have a nice day
<mhz> bye
<ogra> you too :)
<lucasvo> why is kubuntu-artwork-usplash a dependency of kubuntu-desktop?
<crimsun> -ECHANNEL?
<lucasvo> I want to have edubuntu usplash and not kubuntu, how can I set the bootsplash?
<lucasvo> crimsun: ?
<crimsun> install edubuntu-artwork-usplash
<ogra> lucasvo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<ogra> after installing edubuntu-artwork-usplash indeed
<crimsun> yep, gotta run that step
<ogra> there was no usplash upgrade option in breezy and reconfiguring linux-image from another package on upgrades is evil ... so you have to run it manually ...
<lucasvo> ogra: the problem is I installed the kubunut-desktop because I would like to have kde but I can't remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash...
<ogra> dapper has a usplash upgrade option without touching the linux-image package
<lucasvo> lucasvo@lama:~$ dpkg --list | grep usplash
<lucasvo> ii  edubuntu-artwork-usplash               0.1.0-9                            edubuntu artwork for usplash
<lucasvo> ii  kubuntu-artwork-usplash                5.10-19                            kubuntu artwork for usplash
<lucasvo> ii  usplash                                0.1-22                             Userspace bootsplash utility
<lucasvo> lucasvo@lama:~$
<ogra> just remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<ogra> it does no harm...
<lucasvo> I last installed kubuntu-artwork-usplash and I can't remove it because it is a dependancy of kubuntu-desktop
<lucasvo> and I want kde
<lucasvo> lucasvo@lama:~$ sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<lucasvo> Reading package lists... Done
<lucasvo> Building dependency tree... Done
<lucasvo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<lucasvo>   kubuntu-artwork-usplash kubuntu-desktop
<lucasvo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ogra> thats fine
<crimsun> you only need to install edubuntu-artwork-usplash and execute the dpkg-reconfigure command that ogra gave you
<ogra> you wont loose kde
<lucasvo> so what is kubuntu-desktop?
<ogra> a metapackage
<crimsun> (like edubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop)
<ogra> it only cares for pulling in all the kde stuff
<lucasvo> aha
<lucasvo> ok
<ogra> you might need it if you onceupgrade the complete system to the next release, but until then its useless
<lucasvo> ogra: ok
<ogra> as well as the other -desktop packages ..
<lucasvo> ogra: what is release of edubuntu dapper?
<ogra> ?
<lucasvo> when will it be released?
<ogra> april
<lucasvo> s/what/when/g
<lucasvo> ogra: no exact date available/
<ogra> we always release in april and october
<ogra> look at the release schedule on the iki... i cant remember from the top of my head
<ogra> *wiki
<lucasvo> ok
<lucasvo> ogra: is dapper available for non-developers as an image or package server?
<ogra> sure, but you dont want to try it yet :)
<lucasvo> ogra: whats wrong?
<ogra> you can either change your repositorys to upgrade to dapper ... or grab an image from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<ogra> kernel and hardware detection changes for example
<ogra> the bootprocess gets reworked completely...
<ogra> if you dont know how to solve problems on a very low level you wont be able to boot at one point etc ... if aou feel confident you can work around bugs and breakage, try it ;)
<lucasvo> hm miuubuntu ist stalled on dapper roadmap :(
<ogra> whats miuubuntu
<ogra> ?
<lucasvo> ogra: I don't know how to make the "miu" on my keyboard
<ogra> you mean micro ? 
<lucasvo> ogra: yes
<lucasvo> the greek letter miu
<ogra> thats idling since hoary ...
<lucasvo> ogra: yes too bad
<ogra> i dont think anybody has time for it ...
<lucasvo> is there any way how to speed it up as a normal user?
<ogra> develop it ;)
<lucasvo> ogra: not as a developer
<ogra> find developers doing it for you would be the alternative then :)
<lucasvo> ogra: make a bounty?
<ogra> if you have the money :)
<lucasvo> ogra: I don't 
<lucasvo> ogra: makr shuttleworth has it :D
<ogra> he would bounty it if he would like to put money in it :)
<lucasvo> ogra: too bad that normal users don't write bugreports
<lucasvo> one should make it more easy
<ogra> we have 20000 bugs in bugzilla... do you think they are only written by developers ? 
<ogra> normally normal users write bugreports :)
<Yagisan> lucasvo: I write bug reports
<Yagisan> lucasvo: and occasionally, the patch that fixes it too. I'm just a "normal" user
<lucasvo> Yagisan: I do as well,
<lucasvo> but my sister doesn't :D
<lucasvo> and I don't have time to teach her how to do it so one should make a guide
<Yagisan> lucasvo: why ? click report a new bug, type description, click ok - how hard is that ?
<Yagisan> mhz is gone now isn't he ?
<lucasvo> Yagisan: say why one should report bugs, where one should report bugs etc.
<ogra> Yagisan, yup... he does a presentation
<Yagisan> ogra: thanks
<Yagisan> lucasvo: Do we really need to state that if you don't report it, it won't be fixed ?
<Yagisan> lucasvo: it is already documented on the ubuntu.com website
<lucasvo> ogra: will you teacher administration panel applet work when you will release dapper?
<ogra> depends how many people contribute to it
<ogra> its not my main focus
<lucasvo> is there any way how to open rar files with archivmanager?
<juliux> lucasvo, you have to install unrar i think
<ogra> most likely unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<lucasvo> juliux: thanls
<lucasvo> thanks
<juliux> lucasvo, np
<lucasvo> I would like to have openmosix on ltsp client's
<lucasvo> :D
<lucasvo> if you want to migrate from normal client structure to ltsp you want to keep your old powerful hardware and use it, you don't want to buy a new server...
<ogra> currently we have some rather basic tasks to do... things like clustering have no high priority yet...
<ogra> thats a dapper+1 thing ...
<lucasvo> ogra: are there any dapper+1 name proposals?
<ogra> nope, not yet
<ogra> nobody thinks about dapper+1 now :)
<lucasvo> ogra: a friend has a working openmosix & ltsp server client environnment, but with debian kernel 2.4
<ogra> thats no option... we'll never use 2.4
<lucasvo> ogra: I first have to try out how to build a normal kernel before building one with openmosix
<ogra> you use kernel-package for ubuntu kernels
<lucasvo> ogra: you mean the source?
<ogra> nope, the package kernel-package has all the tools you need to build a package with the kernel for ubuntu 
<ogra> i.e. make-kpkg which is the most essential part
<lucasvo> ogra: when I build my own ltsp kernel, I can disable scsi and ide/sata?
<lucasvo> to speed up booting?
<ogra> doesnt matter if you have no ide controller the modules wont get loaded anyway ...
<ogra> and note that building a kernel right that even works with initramfs is non-trivial ...
<lucasvo> non-trivial, I don't understand?
<ogra> afaik openmosix doesnt work with 2.6 at all... but i might be wrong
<ogra> its a task *i* wouldnt do
<lucasvo> ogra:it says avaible from CVS
<lucasvo> ogra: but isn't there already the configure-file from the actual kernel in the fs?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> so you can look up whats built in
<lucasvo> ogra: I thought one can copy it to current kernel source and than use make-xconf or whatever it is called, to adjust it?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> but you should use make-kpkg to create a linux-image package ... else you wont get it working with ubuntus initramfs
<thak> anyone have any thoughts on what to look for when my thin clients can't even get an ip address from my edubuntu ltsp server?
<littlepaul> question about https://wiki.ubuntu.com//LTSPHowTo <- is this howto not obsolete now?
<ogra> not for warty and hoary 
<ogra> but it should be noted in red and 48pt bold letters that itsn not for > hoary
<littlepaul> ogra you mean breezy? :)
<ogra> i meant bigger than hoary
<littlepaul> k
<ogra> ;)
<littlepaul> ok; breezy uses ltsp  4.13 right?
<ogra> sorry ... programmer 
<ogra> nope
<lucasvo> my mouse on ltsp client doesn't work anymore :(
<ogra> breezy uses its own implementation
<littlepaul> i know but which version is this? Or do you have another number convention?
<ogra> yes, breezy ltsp 0.58
<littlepaul> ok
<ogra> ltsp.org is adopting it as ltsp 4.2
<littlepaul> so in near future the differences should be smaller between this implementations?
<ogra> yes
<littlepaul> i will try to write down some german answers - i kind of faq :) but I will need your help; I have read the logfiles of the last 3 weeks and found interesting some questions/answers
<lucasvo> crap! I can't get my mouse on the client to work
<ogra> what did you break ? 
<lucasvo> ogra: just made a new ltsp system
<lucasvo> sudo ltsp-build-client
<lucasvo> ogra: do you know what I could have done wrong?
<lucasvo> ogra: reboot doesn't work
<ogra> is the psmouse module loaded on the client ?
<ogra> (you need to set a root pw in the chroot and log in on console)
<lucasvo> ah yes exactly I need to do this 
<lucasvo> that's what I did last time
<ogra> add psmouse to /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/modules
<ogra> but i still would like to know why its not getting loaded ...
<ogra> must be a udev/hotplug bug
<lucasvo> yes
<AstroKing> I have a Grub question with Error 18.  I'm a newbie, just so you know.  Google said it's something to do with grub being installed beyond the last cylinder of the hard drive (this is an old 10 gig drive on a P2-400mhz.).  Is there any way to fix or move grub?  I've tried installing this twice and it's the same error.
<ogra> change the LBA setting for your disk in the BIOS
<AstroKing> Can you tell me what LBA stands for?  
<ogra> logical block adressing or something similar
<AstroKing> in the BIOS it says size is 528 and cylinders 1024, head 16.  it's in AUTO mode, so i'm assuming it's detecting this correctly.  
<AstroKing> got it fixed!  i did change that setting but also used ultimate boot cd to reinstall grub.  it's booting up now..thanks a million, ogra.
<ogra> :)
<lucasvo> ogra: soon you are a millionaire
<ogra> heh
<ogra> nope i dont want to be one ...
<AstroKing> too much taxes, lol
<ogra> i work for one, thats enough ;)
<lucasvo> ogra: communist?
<lucasvo> ogra: lol
<ogra> nope, but for a million you also have to do work for a million ...
<lucasvo> ogra: that is true
<lucasvo> ogra: like get out into space for affrica? :D
<ogra> uuh, i wouldnt want that ... even if its exciting if mark talks about ...
<ogra> if i could just beam into ISS i'd surely go :)
<lucasvo> ogra: is it an unpleasant flight/
<ogra> yes
<ogra> and i got enough with flying to all these conferences 
<ogra> i'm not a big fly fan....
<ogra> neither of the insects nor of the activity
<lucasvo> ogra: you go to conferences in london?
<ogra> the edubuntu summit was there ... beginnig of the year
<Lord_Athur> heyhi
<Lord_Athur> :)
<Lord_Athur> does anyone have a soures list for edubuntu breezy?
<Lord_Athur> 
<Lord_Athur> come on!
<bluefrog-10> same as ubuntu
<Lord_Athur> but
<Lord_Athur> with the default lista of sources I cannot install any programs
<bluefrog-10> and what is your default?
<Lord_Athur> mmm
<Lord_Athur> do I write to you a copy of the breezy sources list ?
<bluefrog-10> synaptic > repositories shows what?
<bluefrog-10> pastebin.com
<Lord_Athur> ok
<littlepaul> bluefrog-10, I read you have made a bash script with menus to install/configure apt-proxy. Can I have a look at it?
<bluefrog-10> sending it to you...
<bluefrog-10> littlepaul, accept the file works or not?
<littlepaul> bluefrog-10, pls send it to littlepaul AT 110-support.de; it didn't worked
<bluefrog-10> i paste it to pastebin.com
<littlepaul> k
<bluefrog-10> just put it in a file and make u+x
<littlepaul> thx
<bluefrog-10> http://pastebin.com/439106
<littlepaul> got it; thx
<bluefrog-10> hum hang on need to send it to u by mail apparently pastebin has a limitation on the number of lines...
<bluefrog-10> don't see all the lines i have in my script
<bluefrog-10> u should have it by mail by now...
<littlepaul> got it; and now I'm also aware about this line limitation :)
<bluefrog-10> just run the script, a menu will appear in your terminal, then it's pretty much straight forward..
<bluefrog-10> it's not the best code written as 4 days before I didn't know anything about bash but so far it's working..
<littlepaul> I will show this script to juliux; we are next week in Essen
<bluefrog-10> littlepaul, and by the way any comment interests me (especially bad ones..) 
<juliux> littlepaul, which script?
<bluefrog-10> as it is it's not finished as i need to implementsamb-ldap user management but didn't have time
<littlepaul> the script I got a few minutes ago :) a bash script with menus to install/configure apt-proxy.
<bluefrog-10> but every menu that is implemented so far works ok on a fresh install...
<juliux> hm i don't need apt-proxy, i have a mirror in the lan
<littlepaul> the scripts brings much more than apt-proxy :)
<bluefrog-10> and i found out few days ago that i could do nice boxes with zenity so am going to do that when time will allow me..
<littlepaul> yes zentiy is a nice thing
<bluefrog-10> hum only samba-ldap (no ssl)
<littlepaul> ok
<bluefrog-10> if any can improve the samba-ldap to working with ssl (not difficult, i should have done it) but especially with tls (samba part), I'll be glad, I foun d a lot of theory everywhere on the web but no one with a working example
<bluefrog-10> ldap ssl easy, samba tls another story (at least for me
<littlepaul> :/
<littlepaul> bluefrog-10, did ogra already  had look over your script?
<bluefrog-10> i should have put a warning for apt-proxy, use a static address...
<bluefrog-10> no
<bluefrog-10> talk to him once that i waas doing something but he hasn't seen it
<bluefrog-10> wanted to put it on wiki but i wanted to implement the samb-ldap user management before doing so to give people not a half finished samb-ldap implementation..
<bluefrog-10> littlepaul, you can distribute it if u want it has been done for that purpose anyway...
#edubuntu 2005-12-02
<littlepaul> bluefrog-10, ogra is next week also in Essen; maby we can talk about  your script
<bluefrog-10> up to u, glad if it can help...
<littlepaul> juliux, still here?
<bluefrog-10> littlepaul, hum am running the samba-ldap installation right now on my new server, have fiidled with a user input stuff and i poopooed, am going to change it and will send you the working script by mail..
<littlepaul> great
<bluefrog-10> littlepaul, by the way my samba-ldap script works on a normal eud/ubuntu not a server install (too many things not installed by a server installation..)
<littlepaul> this is a good hint because juliux has a server install and we have in Essen just his server; nevertheless I will talk about this script :)
<bluefrog-10> the problem with the server install is that it's missing (amongst other things) too many perl stuff to my taste and as most of people will install anyway a complete edubuntu/ubuntu (at least teacher) I made it simple for me..
<littlepaul> :)
<bluefrog-10> now you could have a look what it does (samba-ldap) on a server install, am still interested in the output..
<bluefrog-10> k have corrected the stuff, samb-ldap runnning ok (so far) on my new server.. sending you the corrected sh
<littlepaul> if we have the change to test it - I'll inform you; thx again
<bluefrog-10> littlepaul btw do you know anything about /etc/skel (by anything i mean more than theory..)?
<littlepaul> sorry, I didn't played yet with /etc/skel - also just theory...
<bluefrog-10> k
<bluefrog-10> last thing am not that worried about my script on a server install cause someone who makes a server install would have little interest i think in an automation script ...
<littlepaul> you could be right but such a script is maby for schools administrators with less knowledge very interesting
<bluefrog-10> that was my purpose indeed.
<littlepaul> atm I'm writing a short faq in german about edubuntu; more or less a resume from the answers that I read in the logs of the last weeks
<bluefrog-10> schools or small companies with a computer litterate guy but not too much litterate..
<littlepaul> :)
<bluefrog-10> or without too much time. my script enables samba-ldap in 1 minute (from the time all packages are downloaded). It just needs a reboot to be fully working (reboot is not compulsory but i forgot to implement I think a restart of sudo or pam or ssh, can't remember which...)
<bluefrog-10> will do when have time in front of me
<littlepaul> do yo work atm also on other things?
<bluefrog-10> unfortunately no, need to find a job cause i have no more money and a kid to feed...
<littlepaul> I understand..
<bluefrog-10> i have put much effort in that cause one of the only way (if i want to stay in computer business) for me is to open my own service company, so i needed to be able to service people in linux (am coming from windows admin world...)
<littlepaul> this is quite right; Personally I'm working also in the windows world and linux will be essential in future
<bluefrog-10> essential well maybe not but when you have no money to put in front to buy freking machines that all comes with windows, yes :)
<bluefrog-10> and i don't know about germany but in france margin on a computer is around 8%.
<bluefrog-10> don't make a leaving with 8% except if you have big customers, but big customers means big computer command... vicious circle...
<littlepaul> sure :/
<bluefrog-10> everything will be alright as soon as i win the lottery, note for myself, should not forget everyweek to play the lottery...
<bluefrog-10> k time to hit the sac, gutte nacht
<littlepaul> gute Nacht and thx for your time
<bluefrog-10> welcome...
<^eniac^>  hi all, I have one question...
<^eniac^> From where I can get the edubuntu source code?
<^eniac^> I want to make one small distribution...
<^eniac^> Education distribution - for bulgarian students and schools...
<spacey> maybe look at making a derivative docs at ubuntu.com
<spacey> why is edubuntu itself nog suitable?
<^eniac^> I don't know... witch is better?
<spacey> what do you mean?
<spacey> and what are your needs
<^eniac^> livecd distribution
<^eniac^> sorry, my english is verry bad...
<spacey> afaik its not too hard to make a customized live cd
<spacey> but i have no experience on it myself, but there is probably some documentation
<^eniac^> from where?
<^eniac^> I am a bug lamer....
<spacey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo?highlight=%28build%29%7C%28livecd%29
<^eniac^> big
<^eniac^> 10x
<spacey> goodluck
<spacey> i'm off to work
<spacey> bb
<^eniac^> ok, np. but i want the souce code. sorry... for the last time...
<^eniac^> I want to upgrade my bios and I need to restart (for window$). bye ...
<spacey> that dude doesn't speak english at all, he just types some english words :D
<lucasvo> hi
<juliux> hi lucasvo 
<lucasvo> is there any iBook support for ltsp?
<juliux> hi Yagisan 
<Lord_Athur> pi
<aeon17x> Does edubuntu have GNU Paint installed by default?
<thak> does anyone know how to force a thinclient to a specific resolution?  i've tried the X_MODE_x commands, and they don't seem to work...
<pc22> hello?
<littlepaul> hi ogra; your opinion about http://www.110-support.de/edubuntu_german.odt
<Yagisan> re
<Yagisan> G'day juliux
<juliux> Yagisan, that was an great reactiontime
<Yagisan> juliux: yeah - I left myself logged in, then went to do "Dad stuff"
<juliux> Yagisan, hehe
<Yagisan> juliux: Still doing the dad thing, my son is sitting on my lap being introduced to IRC :)
<juliux> Yagisan, that is quite good
<juliux> Yagisan, don't show him the evil windows
<Yagisan> juliux: I don't have windows around anymore
<juliux> Yagisan, very good
<juliux> Yagisan, i also don't have a windows in my pcs
<Yagisan> juliux: I'm updating my repo tonight - 2.2GB to be updated!
<juliux> Yagisan, good luck
<Yagisan> juliux: I think I might be getting a mirror for it soon
<juliux> Yagisan, fortunately i have the german mirror in my lan
<juliux> it is very fast
<Yagisan> juliux: I just have my 2.2GB of rejected by ubuntu stuff on my ADSL line (256Kbit upstream)
<Yagisan> juliux: http://eyagi.bpa.nu/analog.html
<Yagisan> juliux: I only recently began collecting stats
<Yagisan> crap - he puked
<Yagisan> brb
<Lord_Athur> arkan0x, 
<Lord_Athur> Hola
<Lord_Athur> :P
<arkan0x> Lord_Athur: ola
<Lord_Athur> acurdate de ah de agregarme a la mailing list
<Lord_Athur> Sabes a que hora entrar el mhz?
<Yagisan> re
<Lord_Athur> Yagisan, what do you say??
<Yagisan> Lord_Athur: No, we don't know when mhz will log in
<Yagisan> Lord_Athur: re ? returned
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> Aok
<Yagisan> hey - google translate worked :)
<spacey> would be great if everyone speaks english though
<Lord_Athur> jajaja
<spacey> :)
<Lord_Athur> yes
<Lord_Athur> :)
<spacey> my spanish is a bit flaky to say the lest
<spacey> least
<Lord_Athur> but when it's something personal, we do not need to speak english, really?
<Lord_Athur> well, don't worry; i'll talk to everyone in english
<Yagisan> Lord_Athur: well, it is an international forum, we need to standardise on a language. Otherwise I eg could talk in 
<kjcole> Esperanto!
<Lord_Athur> ok, I understood
<Yagisan> Lord_Athur: no worries, let us know if you have trouble and well try to explain it better for non-native english speakers
<Yagisan> juliux: I seem to have a very popular mirror :)
<juliux> Yagisan, hehe
<juliux> Yagisan, my mirror here is also ftp.de.debian.org,
<juliux> Yagisan, and i have an mirror on my harddisk
* Yagisan cries, my adsl connection can't compete with that
<Lord_Athur>  what's the channel of the edubuntu developers?
<Yagisan> Lord_Athur: this is it
<juliux> Lord_Athur, here
<Lord_Athur> I'm trying of learn programing for Linux
<Yagisan> Lord_Athur: we are developers, users, beta testers, documentation writers, all here in this channel
<Lord_Athur> I'd like to colavorate in edubuntu
<Lord_Athur> what program is easy to try?
<ogra> do you want to develop gui stuff ? 
<Lord_Athur> yes, I do
<Lord_Athur> :)
<ogra> then i'd suggest python and pygtk
* Yagisan makes note to get around to learning C soon
<Lord_Athur> is python only a command program?
<ogra> there is a package called diveintopython in (ed)ubuntu, it should be installed by default
<ogra> thats a complete python book... :)
<ogra> python is a programming language
<ogra> gtk is a gui framework ....
<ogra> and pygtk connects the programming language with the gui framework ...
<ogra> start by learning to write easy python programs
<juliux> ogra, do you want to do a talk at chemnitzer linux days?
<ogra> then learn about gtk ... and use pygtk to make guis for the programs you write
<ogra> juliux, i cant travle all day, i need to get edubuntu done ... when is it ? 
<ogra> *travel
<juliux> ogra, first weekend of march
<juliux> ogra, it is just a question
<ogra> there is a very tight timeframe where i can do development for this release ... before feature freeze i shouldnt go to fairs ...
<juliux> ogra, ok
<ogra> i.e. whats not developed until ~end of feb wont get into this release
<ogra> march might be possible ...
<juliux> ogra, no problem, i only want to advert you to this event
<ogra> i'll think about it ...
<juliux> ogra, thanks
<Yagisan> ogra: Can I ask you a packaging related question ?
<ogra> sure
<Yagisan> ogra: I have a package, it provides a file called jDoom.wad
<ogra> yup
<Yagisan> I have another package, It contains a replacement jDoom.wad
<Yagisan> Can I have package 2, move package 1's jDoom.wad
<Yagisan> without breaking package 1 ? package 2 depends on package 1
<ogra> add a "Replaces: package 1" to package 2's control file
<Yagisan> It's an enhancement rather then a replacement
<ogra> you replace a file of package 1 in package 2, so this is the appropriate way ...
<ogra> the Replaces dirctive allows package 2 to replace parts of package 1
<ogra> else you will get a conflict in apt
<Yagisan> So, if package 2 is uninstalled, it will restore the overwritten parts of package 1 ?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> thats a job for dpkg-divert ... 
<ogra> you call dpkg-divert in postinst/postrm of package 2 to make it move the file around...
<ogra> that will restore the file post removal
<ogra> read up about dpkg-divert ...
<Yagisan> thank you ogra.
<ogra> i think kubuntu-artwork has a good example in the postinst
<Yagisan> My packages may have been rejected for ubuntu, but I try to keep them to the same standard
<ogra> it moves the firefox homepage around
<Yagisan> kubuntu-artwork is in dapper ?
<Yagisan> nevermind, the man page for dpkg-divert is clear
<ogra> kubuntu-artwork is in hoary, breezy, dapper 
<Yagisan> E: Unable to find a source package for kubuntu-artwork
<Yagisan> what I get when trying to download it
<Yagisan> It's kubuntu-default-settings
<Yagisan> hmm, maybe not.
<Yagisan> anyway I got a prerm and postinst to look at
<Yagisan> night all
<Lord_Athur> Hi
<Lord_Athur> I'm sorry but my PC had any problems
<Lord_Athur> spacey, 
<Lord_Athur> can you tell me the name of the to best programs for make applications?
<Lord_Athur> is there anyone?
<Lord_Athur> 
<Lord_Athur> I've got a question!
<Lord_Athur> is there a place for download a "demo" of source of a program?
<Lord_Athur> I need to have an idea of how to make programs
<ogra> there should be examples in the diveintopython book
<^eniac^> I also want the source code...
<Lord_Athur> an example can allow us to see the source and....
<Lord_Athur> eniac
<Lord_Athur> www.sf.net
<^eniac^> yes, but from where i can founf FULL code, no packets...
<^eniac^> yes, but from where i can found  the FULL code, no packets...
<Lord_Athur> I'm asking that
<Lord_Athur> no
<Lord_Athur> the persons don't understand 
<Lord_Athur> 
<^eniac^> hmmm, Lamers...
<Lord_Athur> I only want a copy of a source or code for edit a program
<Lord_Athur> nothing more
<^eniac^> I also want, but I want the full distribution source code .
<Lord_Athur> the code of all the distro?
<^eniac^> yes
<^eniac^> no packets, the full source, but...
<Lord_Athur> nobody answer, I know
<^eniac^> I don't have pereferendces: ubuntu, Knoppix or debian ...
<^eniac^> bad...
<^eniac^> I want to make one bulgarian distro for education...
<^eniac^> for bulgarian students and schools...
<spacey> apt-get source <packagename>
<^eniac^> yes, but : "<packagename>"
<^eniac^> i don't want packeges 
<^eniac^> because I am lamer 
<^eniac^> and don't know 
<Lord_Athur> spacey, 
<Lord_Athur> I put the code apt-get source gaim, where will it install the code of gaim?
<spacey> it will install nothing, it will just pull the source and put it in current directory
<^eniac^> and don't know whitch packet...
<^eniac^> I don't know whitch packet...
<^eniac^> errors.... errors.....
<Lord_Athur> spacey, what directory will be used for put the gaim code?
<spacey> Lord_Athur, your current working directory, `pwd`
<^eniac^> /usr/home/gaim/gaim.deb ...
<spacey> probably not 
<spacey> just try
<spacey> and you'll see
<^eniac^> probably
<^eniac^> ...
<spacey> it doesn't download a deb anyway, it downloads the source
<^eniac^> do you think : my english is verry bad?
<spacey> quite
<Lord_Athur> spacey, the apt-get put in my home folder the gaim code
<Lord_Athur> but there are a lot of files
<Lord_Athur> what correspond to the program?
<spacey> thats the source and some extra info needed to build the package
<^eniac^> ahahahahahah
<spacey> IIRC there is a tar with the source, if not its a directory, i think you can figure that out yourself
<^eniac^> i only was compilled DONE the ReactOS...
<^eniac^> one win32 opensource system
<^eniac^> Lord_Athur, see the http://sourceforge.net/docs/compile_farm
<^eniac^> i hahe this page in pdf format...
<^eniac^> do you want to send to you? 
<^eniac^> YES, i founded one page with needed packets
<^eniac^> nongraphic...
<^eniac^> but with kernel, drivers...
<^eniac^> ehooo, why is too quiet?
<Lord_Athur> spacey, 
<Lord_Athur> what program code should I download?
<spacey> Lord_Athur, whats your goal?
<ogra> every source package contains the tar.gz with the original sourcecode of an app ... apt-get source <package> unpacks this tarball in your current dir and applies the diff that contains the packaging information ...
<ogra> if you want the clean source, just delete the debian dir in the source dir ...
<Lord_Athur> I'll go for my dinner
<Lord_Athur> I see you
<^eniac^> in my country the time is 8:17 pm, I am also hungry...
<mhz> hi yall
<^eniac^> hi
<^eniac^> spacey ,sorry, what was the command for unpacking the packets to source?
<ogra> ^eniac^, if you used apt-get source <package> it gets unpacked automatically
<ogra> else use dpkg-source -x <packagename>.dsc
<mhz> ogra: the tv show agreed to provide us with the note the recoreded in a .mpg file or other we need :D
<ogra> nice :)
<mhz> indeed
<mhz> and next tuesday, we'll discuss the chances to have a short series of mini trainings about ubuntu!
* mhz bbs
<mhz> re
#edubuntu 2005-12-03
<veda> hi
<veda> is there any localized version of edubuntu in spanish?
<ogra> you can install any language post install ...
<ogra> we support all languages ubuntu supports
<veda> great!
<veda> tnx
<ogra> if you dont have net access to install the language, try the dvd, it contains all 90 languages :)
<veda> :-P
<veda> I'll try both
<veda> thanks again
<ogra> (the CD only contains the english language packs, you need to grab additional langs from the net... not enough space there)
<ogra> youre welcome :)
<noah> neither the front page nor the faq mentions how edubuntu differs from regular ubuntu... seems like a slightly glaring omission...
<noah> "educational software (such as GCompris and the KDE education suite)" -- is that it?
<neoandertal> any brazilian here?
<cafuego> mornin'!
<juliux> morning
<cafuego> can anyone tel me how I can tweak screen resolutions for clients?
<pc22> shalom davix
<highvoltage> morning guys
<pc22> hello
<pc22> re: broken packages during installation. and wont fix broken packages. do i have to redownload installer?
<highvoltage> pc22: did you md5sum check your cd image before burning it?
<pc22> no
<pc22> how do i do it
<highvoltage> it could be that something went wrong with the cd download
<highvoltage> did you download to a windows or a linux machine?
<highvoltage> in linux you just type "md5sum cdimage.iso"
<pc22> windows
<pc22> in xp?
<highvoltage> i'm not sure how to do it in windows, i think there is information about it on the wiki...
<pc22> highvoltage, u using edubuntu?
<highvoltage> i'll see if i can find it.
<highvoltage> yep.
<pc22> cool
<pc22> actually my iso is edubuntu
<highvoltage> pc22: look at http://wiki.edubuntu.org/Checksum?highlight=%28md5sum%29
<highvoltage> there's a link on the bottom of the page to winmd5sum, a program that lets you check ISO's under Windows
<pc22> i have a homenetwork
<pc22> what can edubuntu do for me? for the kids? ;)
<pc22> highvoltage, how do i compare?
<highvoltage> sorry, been on phone.
<highvoltage> compare the md5sums?
<highvoltage> in linux i just type "md5sum filename.iso"
<highvoltage> i suppose the windows one will work similar.
<pc22> highvoltage its done
<pc22> perfect 
<pc22> now trying to isntall
<highvoltage> ogra: hi there. i'm working on some edubuntu documentation for future tuxlab rollout. will the lts.conf file still be fully supported in future versions of ubuntu ltsp?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> see mdz's changelog, there are a lot more options supported already
<ogra> highvoltage, and http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/LTSPManager/ relies on lts.conf ;)
<highvoltage> excellent!
<ogra> (or will, once its implemented)
<highvoltage> ogra: is this what you're talking about?
<highvoltage> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuLtsConfParams?action=show&redirect=EdubuntuLtsParams
<highvoltage> or where can i find mdz's changelog?
<ogra> nope, that are the breezy config options we support ...
<ogra> in his bzr branch, install bzr and bzrk, then do a bzr viz with his url... wait, have to look it up
<highvoltage> ogra: don't worry, i have enought to keep me busy with for now :)
<highvoltage> i'll check out bzr again a bit later.
<ogra> bzr viz http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/bazaar/ltsp/main/
<ogra> thats the command :)
<highvoltage> omg, i don't have bzr installed yet
<ogra> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/ ./
<ogra> grab it from there
<ogra> and bzrk ... thats a neat gui
<Yagisan> ogra: thanks for the packaging help. the Replaces and dpkg-divert magic worked well :)
<ogra> great :)
<Yagisan> ogra: the game I was packaging looks *really* good now, with those updates
<ogra> great, rhrow it on revu then ;)
<ogra> *throw
<Yagisan> ogra: I can't :( I need to dfsg the source for revu, and siretart canned the data packs because upstream won't write a license
<Yagisan> that says anything other then "non-commercial use only"
<ogra> bah
<Yagisan> ogra: It's also "not good" to load about 1GB of data packs to revu O:-)
<ogra> ugh, 1GB ?
<Yagisan> ogra: That's a lot of textures, models - for Doom, Heretic and Hexen
<ogra> ah
<Yagisan> ogra: The screenshots on my page need to be replaced, it looks better now - I'm doing the hexen updates now, and heretic tommorow
<Yagisan> ogra: apparently I've been told in some places eg Germany, that if it isn't explicitly permitted, then it is forbidden
<Yagisan> that is why the data packs where rejected
<ogra> yup...
<Yagisan> where it is opposite here, unless explicitly forbidden, it is permitted
<Yagisan> and obviously where upstream for the data packs too (they are mirrored all over the net - but can't be in ubuntu :( )
<Yagisan> For kicks, I should try to get it running as a local app
<ajmitch_> I think the usual convention is redistribution is forbidden unless otherwise allowed
<Yagisan> ajmitch_: Yep, I'm still trying to convince upstream to write a decent license, I don't really want to do a msttcorefonts type package
<ajmitch_> the only way stuff can get into multiverse is if we have redistribution, that's not just a special grant to ubuntu
<Yagisan> ajmitch_: Most packs have redistribution that isn't a special grant, but I have to get a forum post for it - it's not in a license
<ajmitch_> which doesn't cut it
<Yagisan> ajmitch_: It's a pain in the neck to have to save the forum post, it really should be in a license file. Anyway hows things going ?
<ajmitch_> things are going well enough, how are you?
<Yagisan> ajmitch_: I'm very busy, the new baby is taking up lots of time, and my mother-in-law has just been diagnosed with cancer :(
<ajmitch_> oh dear :(
<Yagisan> ajmitch_: I'm trying to get 1000 paper cranes folded and posted to her as soon as possible
<ajmitch_> ouch, good luck
<Yagisan> ajmitch_: It's supposed to grant her a wish (at least that's the story), so tomorrow I'm off to get more paper
<Yagisan> ajmitch_: It sucks, she's a non-smoker, non-drinker, does everything right, and she still got cancer.
<highvoltage> ogra: i get:
<highvoltage> W: GPG error: http://people.ubuntu.com ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B0B7481B1F44842D
<highvoltage> how do i import that key into apt again?
<highvoltage> or should i just disable the gpg checking
<ogra> just igrnore it for now ... it will install anyway and jbailey is ubuntu dev, you can trust him :)
* ajmitch_ sort of trusts him ;)
<ogra> you can download his key from the keyserver and run: sudo apt-key add <keyfile> 
<highvoltage> i can't install bzr because of some package problems. my punishment for being on dapper :)
<ajmitch_> which problems?
<ogra> i'm on dapper too...
<ogra> works fine here
<highvoltage> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<highvoltage>   livesupport-libs: Depends: unixodbc but it is not going to be installed
<highvoltage>                     Depends: unixodbc (>= 2.2) but it is not going to be installed
<ajmitch_> ah, totaly unrelated to bzr
<highvoltage> oh. ok.
* highvoltage does an apt-get -f install ; apt-get install bzr and see what happens
<Yagisan> ogra: would load balancing or clustering software be of interest to you with edubuntu ? It looks like openmosix has a working 2.6 release now
<ogra> not for dapper
<Yagisan> ogra: but in general yes ? (I'll mention dapper for requests/suggestions for dapper)
<ogra> we havent decided yet if we will include something along this lines ... at ubz we only talke about load balancing cluster solution...
<ogra> but if you can provide a working solution that doesnt contain evil kernel patching ....
<Yagisan> ogra: :( needs "evil" kernel patching
<ogra> i suspected this ...
<Yagisan> ogra: but then, the ubuntu kernel looks nothing like vanilla ...
<ogra> ask in #ubuntu-kernel how likely it might be that we'll have it in any of our kernel packages
<ogra> but we only accept patches that are announced to eventually go upstream afaik
<ogra> it might not be vanilla now :)
<Yagisan> ogra: oh, then this will never get accepted. linus and openmosix project lead want to keep them separate
<Yagisan> oh my god, my 21 month old daughter has worked out how to open the 3 locks on the door to my office
<Yagisan> my pc's won't be safe now
<juliux> re
<highvoltage> i wish i had more time to play with ubuntu ltsp.
<jsgotangco> same here
<highvoltage> ogra: if you put SCREEN_01=shell with ultsp, do you get a local shell on the terminal like with ltsp.org?
<ogra> i think it was 07, but yes ... look in the mailing list, mdz once posted someting about it
* Yagisan needs a new power supply for more ltsp tinkering
<lucasvo> hi
<juliux> hi lucasvo 
<highvoltage> ogra: that wiki page said that SWAP_SERVER is implemented but not tested, does that use NBD or NFS?
<ogra> highvoltage, there is no nfs swap in kernel 2.6
<ogra> so it needs to be NBD :)
<highvoltage> aaaah
<highvoltage> that explains why ltsp.org still uses 2.4 kernels.
<Yagisan> highvoltage: what work are you doing with ltsp ?
<ogra> Yagisan, he's Mr. tuXlabs
<Yagisan> I see. so will we be seeing some ltsp improvements ?
<ogra> highvoltage, ltsp.org uses 2.6 as well in the 4.2 branch
<highvoltage> interesting. i think i'll stick with the ubuntu ltsp from now on though ;)
<highvoltage> except for the ltsp 4.1 that we'll use until we install dapper in all the schools.
<highvoltage> the cool thing is, that gives me a good excuse to work on edubuntu docs in work time :)
<highvoltage> but now i need to go home.
<highvoltage> bye ogra and Yagisan.
<ogra> ciao highvoltage 
<ogra> Yagisan, oh, btw, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/bzr-archive/ltsp/multiarch/
<ogra> lets see if mdz accepts it now...
<Yagisan> thanks ogra - I was having a very late dinner
<Yagisan> G'day mhz
<mhz> hey
<mhz> how's your in-laws?
<Yagisan> mhz: My mother in-law has been diagnosed with cancer :(
<mhz> ooops :(
<mhz> i'm truly sorry
<neurogeek> Yagisan, sorry to hear that
<Yagisan> thanks mhz, neurogeek
<mhz> how bad?
<Yagisan> she got the news 2 days before my son was born, and didn't tell us until my wife was out of the hospital
<Yagisan> mhz: I don't know. She has an operation in December
<Yagisan> mhz: I'm making 1000 paper cranes for her and I hope to post them as soon as possible
<mhz> hmm, I have no clue what to say or do to help
<Yagisan> mhz: Japanese think that if you make 1000 paper cranes, you can be granted a wish
<Yagisan> mhz, can't even fly there to be with here, because of the newborn baby
<Yagisan> s/here/her
<SatanGolga> hmm, what the difference between ubuntu and edubuntu, i think they look pretty similar?
<ogra> edubuntu is built around LTSP
<Yagisan> SatanGolga: (k)(x)(ed)ubuntu are the same system, but with different default configurations
<ogra> it adds most of kdeedu and tux4kids to the desktop
<ogra> and has different artwork
<SatanGolga> aha, ok
<SatanGolga> i use ubuntu atm
<Yagisan> SatanGolga: It's more targeted at an educational setting, but if you have kids, it's also good for home
<SatanGolga> heh, ok
<SatanGolga> btw, congrats to the baby :)
<Yagisan> SatanGolga, thanks :)
<Yagisan> night all
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Lord_Athur> mhz, 
<mhz> hi Lord_Athur 
<Lord_Athur> may I tell you something by query?
<mhz> sure
<Lord_Athur> mhz, can you say the name of the book about Python?
<Lord_Athur> I'd like to buy it
<mhz> hmmm, let me look
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> hey
<mhz> buy it? not download it?
<Lord_Athur> download :p
<Lord_Athur> hey you have not answer the query yet
<Lord_Athur> ...
<ogra> its even packaged and installed by default  ;) diveintopython is the name
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<Lord_Athur> mhz, contesta el privado
<Lord_Athur> :P
<mhz> Lord_Athur: How to Think like a Computer Scientist, Learning with Python
<mhz> Lord_Athur: no tengo pregunta tuya a mi url?
<Lord_Athur> en tu wiki
<mhz> ogra: hehehe
<Lord_Athur> mhz en tu wiki?
<mhz> Lord_Athur: www.thinkpython.com
<mhz> url donde tu pusiste tu summary
<Lord_Athur> mhz, ok pero me refera al privado que abr por Xchat
<Lord_Athur> que summary?
<Lord_Athur> no cacho naa
<Lord_Athur> xD
<mhz> parece que no nos vemos en query
<Lord_Athur> eso creo
<Lord_Athur> !!
<Lord_Athur> how  can I talk to "bash" (leo)?
<mhz> tienes una url para tu summary?
<Lord_Athur> la de wiki q te coment no ma
<mhz> Lord_Athur: hehehe, ni idea. Podrias mandar un mail a arkan0x, tal vez?
<Lord_Athur> 
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> :)
<Lord_Athur> estaba "buena" la cabra argentina
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> osea saba arto de distros
<mhz> Lord_Athur: se que arkan0x tiene contaxcto regular con bash
<Lord_Athur> pero no entend cual es su proyecto
<mhz> Lord_Athur: indeed
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<mhz> difusion de FLOSS para multimedios (Vj's and Dj's)
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<Lord_Athur> debe tener su pgina wiki para leerle ms
<Lord_Athur> te la di?
<mhz> si tiene, pero no la he buscado aun
<mhz> creo que el colectivo se llama 'troyano'
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<mhz> y su url deberia incluir .ar
<mhz> :d
<Lord_Athur> oye
<Lord_Athur> abre una ventana de privado para mostrarte algo porfa
<Lord_Athur> parece q la tienes deshabilitada
<Lord_Athur> 
<Lord_Athur> mhz, It'd be better if we talk only in Enlgish
<Lord_Athur> la otra vez unos gringos se enojaron
<Lord_Athur> xD
<Lord_Athur> jajaja
<Lord_Athur> mhz, did you see my own wiki page?
<mhz> Lord_Athur: ok, let's stay tuned in english here
<mhz> yup
<mhz> and I already gave you some comments in 'query'. Could you see them?
<mhz> hakuna matata?
<mhz> :)
<hakuna> yo guys
<mhz> hey
<hakuna> greetz
<mhz> welcome
<hakuna> thx
<Lord_Athur> mhz, I cannot see them
<mhz> hmmm, weired
<Lord_Athur> write the comments in my wiki page
<Lord_Athur> :P
<mhz> Lord_Athur: sure you have no other windows open but 'tabs' instead?
<mhz> Lord_Athur: i'll re open a query
<Lord_Athur> I've got in other tab connection with the CL server
<mhz> did you get the query?
<Lord_Athur> no
<Lord_Athur> 
<Lord_Athur> q lata
<mhz> he
<Lord_Athur> do I close the tab
<Lord_Athur> ?
<mhz> Lord_Athur: what irc server do you use? irc.freenode.neT?
<mhz> yup
<Lord_Athur> mmm
<mhz> now?
<Lord_Athur> In the server list the server is called "Ubuntu server"
<mhz> uh
<mhz> more strange
<Lord_Athur> it is the same that I used to talk to you the last friday
<Lord_Athur> and then we did not have any problems
<mhz> indeed
<mhz> well, anyways,
<mhz> Lord_Athur hice una lista y dej el texto mas abajo por si alguien lo quiere leer
<mhz> mhz exacto! bien hecho
<mhz> mhz salvo.... los wikis usan CamelCase que es muy util para estandares de buscar paginas faciles de meorizar
<mhz> mhz por ende, AlejandroLeon no sera igual a recordar alejandroleonv
<mhz> mhz y ademas, si alguien edita una pagaina wiki y quiere qu se linkee a la tuya, escribiria blablablabls AlejandroLeon
<mhz> mhz y asi, al guardar su pagina, se crearia el autolink a la tuya :D
* mhz apologyzes to all guys who dont like pasted content :)
<ogra> i dont care about pasted content ~5 lines if i can read it :p
<Lord_Athur> I will see this details now
<Lord_Athur> do I change the wiki page name?
<mhz> ogra: thx for your always good understanding ;)
<mhz> Lord_Athur: you could 'rename it' with 'MoreActions'
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<Lord_Athur> can I write its name with capital letter?
<Lord_Athur> the A & L
<mhz> my suggestion is: AlejandroLeon
<mhz> that is what we call CamelCase
<Lord_Athur> I've just downloaded the PDF version of the book
<mhz> o LetraCamello
<Lord_Athur> ni idea
<mhz> ogra: I'd be happy to help with HowToThinkLikeAComputerScientist, Learning with Python from Ubuntu :D
<mhz> ogra: i will create the StudyPackages Group in LP. Do i need to be 'listed in memeber list'?
<ogra> nope, you only need a LP account afaik
<mhz> cool
<Lord_Athur> mhz,  look the new name of the wiki page
<mhz> Lord_Athur: cool
<Lord_Athur> >:P
<Lord_Athur> hey
<mhz> thx for the effort
<Lord_Athur> mhz, my mail account is alejandroleonvega@gmail.com 
<Lord_Athur> si se van a juntar como comunidad
<mhz> okis
<Lord_Athur> me avisas
<Lord_Athur> :P
<mhz> por supuesto
<Lord_Athur> I've to put the room in order
<Lord_Athur> bye everyone
<mhz> de hecho, te estare ingresando como mimebro de la ML en castellano, once jdub can create it
<mhz> Lord_Athur: c ya later
<Lord_Athur> 
<Lord_Athur> puedes decir en espaol las ltimas 2 lineas?
<Lord_Athur> no cache nada
<Lord_Athur> xD
<mhz> ML = mailing list
<Lord_Athur> jajja
<Lord_Athur> jejeje ok
<Lord_Athur> chau
<Lord_Athur> hi everyone
<Lord_Athur> I've got a problem
<Lord_Athur> i deleted any files and folders
<Lord_Athur> abut I cannot delete this from the Trash
<Lord_Athur> 
<Lord_Athur> is there anybody?
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: me
<mhz_lunch> can you rephrase your prob?
<Lord_Athur> I downloaded any source of firefox and gaim
<Lord_Athur> when I deleted these files and folders
<Lord_Athur> there were not any problems but
<Lord_Athur> when I tried of delete this from the trash 
<Lord_Athur> I could not
<Lord_Athur> do you understand???
<Lord_Athur> :P
<mhz_lunch> ogra: I emailed mako last week about my name not being listed in LP. To me the only big deal here (is not big at all, yet important) is that I included a link to that URL in an article laready sent to a magazine. If i'm not there, then I become a lier :D  Could you ping him somewhere else?
<ogra> only on -devel as you did already ....
<ogra> he'll anwer as soon as he's around ...
<ogra> at least he normaly does
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: yup, I understand
<mhz_lunch> ogra: okis
<Lord_Athur> q hago tonces?
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: via command line? podrias?
<Lord_Athur> nop
<Lord_Athur> osea (esto lo dir en espaol)
<Lord_Athur> descargu el cdigo de gaim y firefox, pero no lo pude borrar
<Lord_Athur> lo borr con un cdigo (Como root)
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: pero podrias hacer $ cd .Trash/
<mhz_lunch> y hacer rm -rf en * en ese dir?
<Lord_Athur> pero ahora los archivos en la papelera no pueden ser borrados
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> es ese el comando???
<Lord_Athur> me dice que no es un directorio
<Lord_Athur> calmao
<Lord_Athur> nop
<Lord_Athur> alejandro@N:~$ cd .trash/
<Lord_Athur> bash: cd: .trash/: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: $ ls -la .Trash
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: .Trash no .trash
<Lord_Athur> alejandro@N:~$ cd .Trash/
<Lord_Athur> alejandro@N:~/.Trash$ dir
<Lord_Athur> a                                firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu20.dsc  gaim_1.5.0-1ubuntu3.dsc          Projects
<Lord_Athur> Artista\ desconocido             firefox_1.0.7.orig.tar.gz    gaim-1.5.0.orig                  SPE\ 0.7.5.calejandro
<Lord_Athur> carpeta\ sin\ ttulo             gaim-1.5.0                   gaim_1.5.0.orig.tar.gz           usr
<Lord_Athur> config.log                       gaim_1.5.0-1ubuntu3.diff     gaim-devel-1.5.0-0.fc2.i386.rpm  workspace
<Lord_Athur> firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu20.diff.gz  gaim_1.5.0-1ubuntu3.diff.gz  libgaim-remote.so
<Lord_Athur> alejandro@N:~/.Trash$
<Lord_Athur> me aparecieron de distiontos colores
<mhz_lunch> sip, algunos directorios y otros archivos
<Lord_Athur> sip
<Lord_Athur> Cmo los borro?
<mhz_lunch> ahora, simplemente con un $ rm -rf lo_que_desees
<Lord_Athur> pero
<Lord_Athur> pongo el directotio Trash completo o en el cada archivo?
<Lord_Athur> dame un ejemplo
<Lord_Athur> :P
<mhz_lunch> okis..
<mhz_lunch> rm -rf firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu20.dsc
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: despues de escribir rm -rf fire
<mhz_lunch> puedes presionar TAB TAB y te autocompletara cn opciones
* mhz_lunch is taking daughter to school
* mhz_school BBL
<Lord_Athur> mhz_school, 
<Lord_Athur> no puedo borrarlos todos
<mhz_school> Lord_Athur: $ ls -la *
<Lord_Athur> a?
<Lord_Athur> root@N:~/.Trash# ls -la
<Lord_Athur> total 6340
<Lord_Athur> drwx------   2 alejandro alejandro    4096 2005-11-28 14:39 .
<Lord_Athur> drwxr-xr-x  39 alejandro alejandro    4096 2005-11-28 14:15 ..
<Lord_Athur> -rw-r--r--   1 alejandro alejandro  187558 2005-11-27 14:59 gaim_1.5.0-1ubuntu3.diff
<Lord_Athur> -rw-r--r--   1 root      root        35182 2005-09-29 05:55 gaim_1.5.0-1ubuntu3.diff.gz
<Lord_Athur> -rw-r--r--   1 root      root          988 2005-09-29 05:55 gaim_1.5.0-1ubuntu3.dsc
<Lord_Athur> -rw-r--r--   1 root      root      6117488 2005-08-24 08:50 gaim_1.5.0.orig.tar.gz
<Lord_Athur> -rw-r--r--   1 alejandro alejandro  113765 2005-11-27 14:42 gaim-devel-1.5.0-0.fc2.i386.rpm
<Lord_Athur> pero ya estoy como root
<Lord_Athur> estan siendo usados?????
<Lord_Athur> kill?
<Lord_Athur> que hago mhz_school ?
<Lord_Athur> Is there other Spanish user here?
<Lord_Athur> mhz_school, 
<Lord_Athur> 
<mhz_school> re
<mhz> ogra: COOL! you were ahead! http://umeet.uninet.edu/
<mhz> ogra: COOL! you were ahead! http://umeet.uninet.edu/
<ogra> whoops
<ogra> klicked wrongly :)
<ogra> oh, i'm already listed ? 
<mhz> yup
<ogra> JaneW, seen http://umeet.uninet.edu/umeet2005/english/prog.html ?
<mhz> ogra: I am appliying for a talk, too.
<ogra> great
<mhz> ogra: can I know what you would do yours about?
<mhz> so i d not repeat stuff
<ogra> edubuntu
<mhz> LOL
* mhz *sighs*
<mhz> ogra: i already read that part. your talk: "about edubuntu"  Do you have something I ckeck so i do not repeat stuff. Mine also covers some aspects of edubuntu, indeed. But is oriented to social areas more than ITC
<mhz> ict
<ogra> i have no talk yet, but i agreed to talk about all aspects of edubuntu 
<ogra> i'll write a german talk before the weekend (i speak at linuxtag in essen on saturday evening), i was planning to just translate that one ...
<mhz> oh, ok, thx
<ogra> i'll make it public once its there ...
<Belutz> talking about talk
<Belutz> i'm going to give a talk about edubuntu
<Belutz> but i'm still confuse what should i present
<^eniac^> hi all!
<mhz> Belutz: what's on your mind?
<Belutz> mhz, the goodness of edubuntu for education for the young human beings
<mhz> so what's your doubt?
<Belutz> mhz, it's my first time to give a talk
<Belutz> mhz, and it's a debian conference
<ogra> make a introduction about ubuntu, what it means etc... and then point out the differences that make edubuntu ...
<Belutz> ogra, there will be 2 sessions, first about ubuntu and second is edubuntu
<ogra> and dont forget to mention that its debian derived ;)
<Belutz> ogra, of course :)
<ogra> so drop the first part :)
<Belutz> ogra, can't drop the first part
<ogra> from the edubuntu talk i mean
<Belutz> oh i see 
<Belutz> ogra, what's the benefits of edubuntu compare to skolelinux?
<ogra> none ... 
<ogra> rather compare to k12ltsp
<Belutz> the question and answer sessions scares me :(
<mhz> Belutz: when will this be?
<ogra> skolelinux targets the enterprise/municipality ...
<Belutz> mhz, desember 3rd, in University of Indonesia. RMS will be the guest speaker via teleconference
<Belutz> ogra, i see
<ogra> we only provide an option for k12ltsp users yet ... it will take some time until we can provide something to skole users
<mhz> Belutz: then please do mention Gnu/Linux :D
<ogra> at least 1-3 releases
<Belutz> mhz, of course :D
<ogra> please dont 
<mhz> ?
<Belutz> why?
<ogra> not at a debian conference ...
<Belutz> hmm, ok
<ogra> because you will be dragged into political discussions if you start this
<ogra> be careful with the political stuff ...
<ogra> we are not bound to gnu with edubuntu ...
<ogra> there could also be a edubuntu with bds or solaris kernel
<ogra> *bsd
<Belutz> ogra, why edubuntu use gnome instead of kde?
<Belutz> *by default
<Belutz> or there will be kedubuntu? :p
<ogra> because i'm all alone with development and can make use of the strength of the ubuntu team for gnome
<ogra> nope, kedubuntu isnt planned ... that would have to be a community driven project
<Belutz> ogra, i see, so that's ok to give them a reason like that?
<ogra> +abut its trivial to install kubuntu-desktop on edubuntu
<ogra> s/+abut/but
<ogra> additionally i dont have any clue about KDE :)
<mhz> hehehe
<Belutz> hehehe
<mhz> if RMS is there... sure you'll get some political discussion :)
<ogra> and kubuntu is also mainly developed by only one person... so i couldnt grab ressources there
<Belutz> mhz, i will try to avoid it
<mhz> wise
<Belutz> i'll ask a lot more to you later ogra :)
<ogra> thats fine ... will repare me for my talks ;)
<ogra> *prepare
<Belutz> :)
<mhz> Belutz: and if you can wiki your talk, educooler
<Belutz> mhz, i will, i'll upload the slides
<mhz> thx
<Belutz> :)
<mhz> ogra: juliux: not traced text for SVG files uploaded
<mhz> juliux: those are CD versions
<mhz> for x86
<ogra> nice
<mhz> ogra: we kept x86 version based on what you think
<ogra> fine ...
<ogra> i'm not strictly against changing it, but if you change any texts, please discuss it on the mailing list first ...
<mhz> juliux: as soon as I can finish edubuntu invitations (for school talk/demo), I'll work on the diff AMD and PPC, plus one DVD version
<mhz> ogra: i know. but so far, we needed to kill that 'to do' and as those texts are now 100% editable... anyonce can do it :)
<ogra> ok
<Lord_Athur> hi
<juliux> mhz, thanks a lot
<mhz> yw, juliux 
<mhz> Lord_Athur: regrese
<juliux> at first hi mhz 
<mhz> Lord_Athur: sorry I had to leave
<mhz> juliux: yup, hi, :D
<Lord_Athur> mhz, 
<Lord_Athur> do not worry
<Lord_Athur> I delete everything in the trash
<Lord_Athur> :P
<mhz> Lord_Athur: some of your files were not possible to be deleted by you
<mhz> because they were root's
<mhz> to rm -rf root permision files, you need to do:
<mhz> a) sudo rm -rf the_files
<Lord_Athur> or enter as root
<Lord_Athur> :p
<Lord_Athur> thanks mhz 
<mhz> yup
<mhz> ok
<mhz> you knew that?
<Lord_Athur> + o -
<mhz> ahh?
<mhz> ok
<Lord_Athur> mas o menos
<Lord_Athur> xD
<Lord_Athur> mhz, 
<Lord_Athur> I've put in the wiki page the things that I think, and maybe someone will read it, but
<Lord_Athur> How can I express my "opini"?
<Lord_Athur> digo opinin
<Lord_Athur> :p
<mhz> en que sentido?
<Lord_Athur> osea
<Lord_Athur> yo quiero aportar ideas
<Lord_Athur> decir cosas
<Lord_Athur> y todo
<Lord_Athur> mientras aprendo a programar
<Lord_Athur> Cmo lo hago=?
<Lord_Athur> como me meto a la comunidad
<Lord_Athur> ?
<Lord_Athur> Qu tengo q  hacer para llegar a decidir cosas?
<mhz> ejemplo, por fa.
<Lord_Athur> etc
<Lord_Athur> mira
<Lord_Athur> tengo un PC como el pik..
<Lord_Athur> y con GNOMe no me funciona bn
<Lord_Athur> me gasta mucho recurso
<Lord_Athur> y creo q todos los estudiantes deben tener (si tienen PCs) "no buenos"
<Lord_Athur> y por ende Edubuntu no sirve
<Lord_Athur> osea
<Lord_Athur> no me sirve
<mhz> ah, para eso estan las listas
<Lord_Athur> Cmo le digo a alguien que cambien algunos programas como OPENOFFICE.org por otros?
<mhz> Lord_Athur: talk to ogra
<mhz> in IRC
<Lord_Athur> o que usen Xfce (es super choro)
<Lord_Athur> oki
<Lord_Athur> but
<Lord_Athur> who is ogra?
<mhz> what I do is I do not install edubuntu (all)
<mhz> I install 'server', then I apt-get install edubuntu-server
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> but who is ogra?
<ogra> ?
<Lord_Athur> is he spanish?
<ogra> nope
<Lord_Athur> is part of the edubuntu comunity?
<Lord_Athur> or
<Lord_Athur> only a developer?
<ogra> only a developer
<ogra> *g*
<Lord_Athur> *g*??
<ogra> *grin*
<Lord_Athur> a qued clarito
<Lord_Athur> xD
<Lord_Athur> ok ogra 
<ogra> i built edubuntu ....
<mhz> Lord_Athur: ogra is Mr.Edubuntu
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<Lord_Athur> bakn
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> then ogra how can I give to the edubuntu team the thing that I think?
<Lord_Athur> mhz, 
<Lord_Athur> el wn no me va a enternder
<Lord_Athur> digo entender
<mhz> Lord_Athur: he will
<Belutz> ogra, do you have the .odp file of the edubuntu_talk.pdf you gave me before?
<ogra> nope
<Lord_Athur> xD
<ogra> Belutz, sadly my openoffice is totally broken ... 
<Belutz> ogra, ok :)
<mhz> Lord_Athur: this channel is to discuss how we want edubuntu to be
<ogra> he only thing i could save was the pfd between two breakages
<Lord_Athur> ok
<mhz> Lord_Athur: so whatever your ideas are, give them here
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Belutz> wow it's 2.30 am
<ogra> or on the edubuntu mailing list
<mhz> Lord_Athur: or to the ML
<Lord_Athur> what is it?
<ogra> it has a wider audience 
<Lord_Athur> give me the web page to add my mail to the mailing list
<ogra> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edubuntu-devel
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<mhz> Lord_Athur: subscribe toedubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<mhz> Lord_Athur: subscribe to edubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<Lord_Athur> from...?
<mhz> Lord_Athur: from?
<ogra> just use the webpage 
<Lord_Athur> ok ogra 
<mhz> Lord_Athur: however, even when I understand your conerns about GNOME for Chilean educational  PCs, it is GNOME because ogra  is the one working on building this.
<ogra> not really
<ogra> we had a summit where gnome was decided ...
<Lord_Athur> who decided it?
<mhz> maybe if he could have more help from devel guys (probably you) we would have more options
<ogra> the ~30 people at the summit
<Lord_Athur> who can they decide?
<mhz> ogra: I know about the summit. I almost cut a leg to be there :D
<ogra> we had a lot teachers and school admins as well as people from other edu distros there
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> what may I do for to be a member?
<ogra> we'll have another one for dapper+1 
<mhz> Lord_Athur: as I know we have a very Latinamerican diff, we could work on a community project to develop a light edubuntu
<Lord_Athur> mhz, q es dapper+1?
<Lord_Athur> yes
<Lord_Athur> mhz, I think I'd be the best
<ogra> since this release wont change much (we have to support it for 5 years, so only polishing is allowed) we didnt think it would make sense to have another one for dapper
<mhz> Lord_Athur: however, lighter desktop is not difficult if you just do not install GNOME and choose windowmaker or other desktop
<mhz> Lord_Athur: you 'are a member' when you participate
<mhz> in IRC and ML
<Lord_Athur> to build or own distro for education (one for latinamerican education) is a good idea
<Lord_Athur> ok
<mhz> yup, but not a good idea to disperse efforts
<mhz> so, I propose to you we help here,
<Lord_Athur> for that I want to give ideas for edubuntu
<mhz> we motivate more people needing lighter desktop integration with edubuntu
<mhz> and we help ogra integrate our contribution to his
<Lord_Athur> ogra, how much time does the ML page need to send a mail to the mail?
<Lord_Athur> I've registered my mail
<mhz> Lord_Athur: just few seconds
<mhz> maybe q minute
<ogra> it sends a confirmation mail to you immediately
<Lord_Athur> but I have not recived anything
<mhz> you will
<Lord_Athur> ok
<mhz> Lord_Athur: which @mail?
<Lord_Athur> gmail
<mhz> gmail i guess?
<Lord_Athur> guess?
<mhz> not the egyptian thing?
<Lord_Athur> q es eso en espaol?
<mhz> usaste gmail, creo?
<Lord_Athur> si
<Lord_Athur> pero
<Lord_Athur> no me llega la confirmacin
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> Lord_Athur: I am trying to reach jdub, a guy who could provide us with a ML in spanish
<Lord_Athur> maybe
<Lord_Athur> gmail saved it in other folder
<mhz> so far, I have not contacted him successfully
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> I'd be better
<mhz> sip!
<ogra> mhz, he has no online connection yet, he just moved house
<ogra> try to mail him
<mhz> I know many teachrs and students I have talked about edubuntu do not want to collaborate because they are afraid of english
<mhz> ogra: duh!
<mhz> yes, I remember
<mhz> now
<mhz> you mentioned that to me last week
<Lord_Athur> afraid?
<Lord_Athur> q es eso?
* mhz has so many thing in head he forgets
<mhz> Lord_Athur: afraid= temerosos
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> yo soy afraid para el ingls
<Lord_Athur> pq soy malo en eso
<Lord_Athur> saq 5.4
<Lord_Athur> xD
<Lord_Athur> final anual
<Lord_Athur> :S
<mhz> ogra: sorry to forget stuff
<ogra> dont worry, happens to everybody ;)
<mhz> Lord_Athur: your english is not bad
<Lord_Athur> 
<ogra> absolutely not
<Lord_Athur> my theacher does not think so
<Lord_Athur> well
<mhz> Lord_Athur: the most important thing is you're making an effort
<Lord_Athur> yes
<ogra> its good enough that i can understand it as a german ...
<Lord_Athur> :P
<mhz> teachers tend to evaluate other stuff over the real effort to 'communicate'. I can speak english or any language with "hands" and "drawings".
<mhz> that needs to be evaluated as well
<mhz> Lord_Athur: plus, you are still in school, so wait a couple of months helping here and you'll feel your english is much better
<Lord_Athur> yes
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> and I love her
<Lord_Athur> I did not need to say that
<Lord_Athur> jajjaa
<Lord_Athur> ogra, 
<mhz> if not, ask juliux (he's german too) and he used to complain his english sucked (i didnt think so). Now his english seems to be lot betta, right ogra?
<ogra> yup
<mhz> :D
<ogra> noticeable
<juliux> mhz, now you can understand what i mean
<mhz> LOL
<lucasvo> this keyboardlayout is crap, it doesn't work :(
<Lord_Athur> I haven't recived my notification of the ML yet!
<mhz> juliux: not really! but your grammar is excellent! :D
* mhz just kidding
<juliux> mhz, what should i say now?
<mhz> that you are happy to be here trying to understand Chilean sense of humour!
<ogra> Lord_Athur, i havent seen your subscription notification either yet ... (i get a copy if people subscribe)
<mhz> ooops
<Lord_Athur> ogra, what does this mean?
<ogra> just wait a moment... probably the listservers are just busy
<mhz> juliux: i hope you have sense of humour. One of the german guys I used to IRC a lot was xorAxAx (#moin channel). his houmour was excellent!
<Lord_Athur> maybe
<Lord_Athur> :S
<Lord_Athur> I've to go
<juliux> mhz, sure i understand it
<Lord_Athur> :S
<Lord_Athur> bye
<mhz> Lord_Athur: c ya
<ogra> bye
<mhz> juliux: cool
<Lord_Athur> :)
<juliux> mhz, atm i have do some work here
<mhz> okis
<mhz> np
<juliux> mhz, so i cann't chat very much
<mhz> i see
<mhz> actually, I shouldn't be chatting either but i am too irresponsible
* mhz back to SVG working on invitations
<mhz_design> ogra: should we encourage people not to design thise or we are ok. http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/21314645/    http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/18687643/   http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/21548673/   http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/21808983/
<ogra> i'm not sure if half naked girls are really what we want :)
<mhz_design> i mean, from our Coduct of Conduct, we should try to help others not to.
<mhz_design> :)
<mhz_design> ogra: you mean either clothes off or dont design them?
<ogra> thats nothing for edubuntu
<ogra> and ubuntu already had its flamewars about naked people
<mhz_design> ok
<mhz_design> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/18840276/  is that germany?
<ogra> why do you think its called CCCP then ?
<mhz_design> duh!
<ogra> :)
<mhz_design> hadn't read it, just looked at it
<mhz_design> :)
<ajmitch_> morning
<mhz_design> Belutz: check this for your talk http://www.deviantart.com/view/18841400/
<mhz_design> ajmitch_: morning
<Belutz> mhz_design, thanks :)
<mhz_design> you should have accpetance by debian people when they see that
<^eniac^> hi all!
<^eniac^> Spacey, can i use the "apt-get source" command for "deb" packets?
<^eniac^> eniac@eniac-linux:~> apt-get source /windows/D/eniac/projects/edubg/alevt/alevt                        1.6.1+kanotix3.diff.gz
<^eniac^> Reading Package Lists... Done
<^eniac^> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<^eniac^> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<^eniac^> why?
<^eniac^> the same error is for the deb packets...
<mhz_design> ogra: I am starting a mail to jdub about ML
<ogra> ok
<mhz_design> ogra: I am bit lost..
<ogra> why ? just request a list ...
<mhz_design> ogra: should I request for a edubuntu-cl or edubuntu-la or edubuntu-es?
<ogra> jdub is a nice guy, dont be worried
<mhz_design> or we could have all linked together?
<ogra> i think either -es or -cl
<ogra> i think -es makes most sense, it covers all spanish speaking people
<mhz_design> yup
<mhz_design> so, es will be.
<ogra> ^eniac^, you need to tell apt where the source packages are ... a deb is not a source package, its a binary 
<^eniac^> oooooooooooo
<^eniac^> :-)
<ogra> a source package is made of 3 parts ...
<ogra> a .dsc file, a diff.gz file and a orig.tar.gz file
<^eniac^> I am LAMER with mostly L!
<ogra> the orig.tar.gz file contains the source as you would download it from for example sourceforge ...
<^eniac^> ok
<ogra> the diff.gz file contains the packaging info to make a deb out of the soure
<^eniac^> I have and other packets...
<^eniac^> I am LAMER with mostly L!
<ogra> and the dsc file contains the info which orig.tar.gz and dsc files belong together to build  adeb 
<ogra> *a deb
<ogra> look at http://packages.ubuntu.com ,search for any package, scroll down to the bottom if you are at the package page ... there you'll find these 3 files
<ogra> ^eniac^, see the bottom of this page for example: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/alevt
<^eniac^> i have other resource, but w will download also from this...
<ogra> especially the line starting: "Source Package: alevt, Download:"
<^eniac^> http://kanotix.com/files/debian/
<ogra> you cant use this with apt ...
<^eniac^> why? 
<^eniac^> i am beginner, sorry...
<^eniac^> I am stupid...
<ogra> because apt works with repository, the above is not a repository
<ogra> for apt you need to uncomment the deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ogra> then just do: apt-get source alevt
<ogra> it will download and unpack the source package for you in the current dir ...
<ogra> then you just can do: cd alevt-1.6.1 and work on the source
<ogra> oh, and after changing the sources.list file you need to run: sudo apt-get update, so apt knows you changed something
<^eniac^> 10x
<ogra> if you want to work manually with the three files i explained above (without using apt) , install the package dpkg-dev, then you can download the three files and run: dpkg-source -x alevt_1.6.1-7.dsc in the dir the files are ... it will unpack it for you and you can again do cd alevt-1.6.1
<^eniac^> i wand to make one distro
<^eniac^> but I am beginner...
<ogra> a whole distro ? 
<^eniac^> no, with graphic interface and education programs
<^eniac^> education distribution for bulgarian stufents and schools...
<ogra> so you just want to change the selection of software ? 
<^eniac^> yes, and i also want to translate the software...
<ogra> did you conside to just tweak ubuntu/edubuntu to your needs ? 
<ogra> rosetta offers a nice interface for translators ....
<ogra> and tweaking a ubuntu/edubuntu CD is very easy
<mhz_design> ^eniac^: what features would that distro have?
<ogra> ^eniac^, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<^eniac^> I don't have pereferendces: ubuntu/edubuntu/debian ot knoppix
<ogra> use this customization howto above and just submit your translations for the packages you want in your distro
<ogra> thats way easier than learning how to make a complete distro on your own
<ogra> ^eniac^, https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<^eniac^> 10x for the link!
<^eniac^> for the links
<ogra> :)
<mhz_design> .oO(ogra is Mr. Edubuntu 10x)
<^eniac^> Yes
<mhz_design> ogra: you'll need a wider biz card
<mhz_design> or your last names will not fit
<mhz_design> :D
<ogra> but not even me would be able to build a whole distro on my own ... :)
<mhz_design> .oO(ogra is Mr. Edubuntu 9x)
<mhz_design> hehehe
<^eniac^> ehehhe
<ogra> *g*
<Lord_Athur> Hi
<Lord_Athur> ogra
<Lord_Athur> hello
<mhz_design> Lord_Athur: i
<Lord_Athur> hey
<Lord_Athur> is free to get a canonical mail account?
<Lord_Athur> I'd like to have one
<Lord_Athur> jajjaa
<Lord_Athur> :P
<mhz_design> Lord_Athur: me too :D
<mhz_design> I guess/suppose you have to show contribution to ubuntu
<mhz_design> and that means more than "willing to contribute" but "contributing in real"
<Lord_Athur> yes
<Lord_Athur> you are right
<Lord_Athur> mhz_design, si me equivoco en alguna cosa de ingls, me dices porfa
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> mhz_design, tell me
<mhz_design> np
<Lord_Athur> tell me your plain
<mhz_design> plain?
<Lord_Athur> well
<Lord_Athur> you asked to me
<Lord_Athur> about what I want to do
<Lord_Athur> I've supposed you'd tell me something
<Lord_Athur> any project to participate
<Lord_Athur> or anything similar
<mhz_design> Lord_Athur: in a few minutes, I hope you can join EdubuntuChile team in launchpad or EdubuntuStudyContent
<mhz_design> Lord_Athur: but dont do it now because i'm having some problems
<mhz_design> with launchpad group creation
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<mhz_design> np
<mhz_design> Lord_Athur: you could start rviewing the edubuntu pages in the wiki
<mhz_design> search for all pages starting with Edubuntu....
<Lord_Athur> yes
<Lord_Athur> I'm in it
<mhz_design> basically now, EdubuntuSoftwareList (not gnome forced :D ) needs to know if you can use it spanish
<mhz_design> ogra: I have created EdubuntuChile and EdubuntuStudyContent in LP, unsuccessfully. Sure I don't need to be approved as member?
<Lord_Athur> mhz_design,  no entend la ltima linea que me escribistes
<Lord_Athur> escribiste
<ogra> mhz_design, sorry, i'm about to go to bed ... https://launchpad.net/people/edubuntu-chile looks ok to me
<mhz_design> EdubuntuSoftwareList necesita 2 cosas: traduccion al castellano y verificar que funcionen en castellano
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/people/edubuntu-study-content too
<Lord_Athur> ok
<mhz_design> ogra: ok, but I get errors when I am request to confirm that I am the one who wants to create them
<Lord_Athur> what's the official page of Edubuntusofwarelist?
<ogra> oh and for EdubuntuSoftwareList, you dont need to list khelpcenter ...
<ogra> its ony there because the other apps dont work without it
<mhz_design> ogra: ok
<Lord_Athur> mhz_design, 
<mhz_design> Lord_Athur: ? por que preguntas?
<Lord_Athur> me dijiste
<Lord_Athur> que revisara
<Lord_Athur> y quisiera empezar por all
<ogra> kmessedwords was renamed recently and glife had to be dropped because of gtk1
<mhz_design> si pero porque preguntas si es oficial?
<ogra> so it will change a bit for dapper
<Lord_Athur> no, me refera a la pag
<mhz_design> ogra: good to know that
<Lord_Athur> no, me refera a la pag osea al enlace
<mhz_design> ahhh
<Lord_Athur> es que ando leyendo las pag de wiki con ttulos de edubuntu
<Lord_Athur> y estoy aqui
<mhz_design> Lord_Athur: todos los CamelloCaseCamello se refieren a que estan en el wiki
<Lord_Athur> que es camellocasecamello?
<mhz_design> si usas el nombre de la pagina tal cual te la doy y la pones despues de wiki.edubuntu.org/
<mhz_design> daras con la pagina
<mhz_design> Lord_Athur: mala memoria tienes
<mhz_design> recuerdas cuando hablamos de AlejandroLeon
<mhz_design> en vez de alejandroleon
<mhz_design> ?>
<Lord_Athur> sip
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> que distraido fui
<mhz_design> ok, wiki, lo que usamos en edubuntu y otros sitios, usan PalabraPalabra para definir una URL
<mhz_design> de este modo, es mucho mas facil acordarse en vez de ~56/%er%^ simbolos y numeros
<Lord_Athur> entiendo y se todo eso, pero
<Lord_Athur> an no entiendo que tiene q ver la palabra camellocase...
<Lord_Athur> :P
<mhz_design> ah, porque imaginate un camello con joroba :D
<mhz_design> AlejandroLeon
<mhz_design> MauricioHernandez
<mhz_design> ArribaAbajo
<mhz_design> MayuculaMinuscula
<mhz_design> etc
<Lord_Athur> jajajajaja
<Lord_Athur> estoy leyendo los wiki de ttulo eduntu
<Lord_Athur> :D
<Lord_Athur> con camellos y todo
<Lord_Athur> xD
<Lord_Athur> estoy en la lista de software
<Lord_Athur> pero la pag de EdubuntuChile no existe al parecer
<mhz_design> ?
<mhz_design> cual?
<Lord_Athur> EdubuntuChile
<mhz_design> cual?
<mhz_design> url
<ogra> note that launchpad doesnt use wiki format
<Lord_Athur> sipo
<Lord_Athur> camello
<Lord_Athur> !!
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/people/edubuntu-chile
<Lord_Athur> ap
<mhz_design> ogra: yup, I know
<Lord_Athur> ok ogra 
<mhz_design> Lord_Athur: como te dije... wiki.edubuntu.org/ ahi pones los camellos :)
<mhz_design> no en LP
<ogra> mhz_design, and i see nothing wrong with the team, you obviously own it and will be able to change everything
<Lord_Athur> sip
<Lord_Athur> can I login in this page mhz_design ?
<mhz_design> ogra: okis, i'm in #launchpad now, just in case there are some probs for people trying to join
<mhz_design> ogra: np, I can handle it, go to bed! :D
<ogra> night then :)
<mhz_design> ogra: sleep with eeduangels
<Lord_Athur> can I login in this page (https://launchpad.net/people/edubuntu-chile)mhz_design ?
<mhz_design> sure, join 
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/people/edubuntu-chile/+join ;)
<mhz_design> LOL!!!
<Lord_Athur> xD
<mhz_design> ogra: can't help helping
<Lord_Athur> pero no saba se lo habas habilitao po mhz_design, me dijiste q estabas en eso
<Lord_Athur> 
<ogra> i'm really gone now :)
<mhz_design> np
<mhz_design> ogra: don't go :D
<mhz_design> Lord_Athur: aun estoy en eso
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<Lord_Athur> vale
<mhz_design> Lord_Athur: no me preguntaste si estaba listo, solo si podias
<mhz_design> :D
<Lord_Athur> np
<Lord_Athur> :P
#edubuntu 2005-12-04
<Lord_Athur> mhz_design, 
<Lord_Athur> me dices
<Lord_Athur> cuando me meto al LP chile
<Lord_Athur> hi
<deang> Heya...   Can you recommend a fun text based adventure for a 3rd grader?
<Lord_Athur> mhz_dinner, 
<mhz> re
<JaneW> pong to whoever pinged me during the night....
<highvoltage> JaneW: i didn't ping you, but good morning anyway
<JaneW> highvoltage: hello
<highvoltage> ok, need to leave for mitchells plain again. bye!
<JaneW> highvoltage: I just had a blue edubuntu tab, and it was too far up to scroll back to.
<JaneW> bye then...
<Oge_> is any way to fix my bad: bad configuration in /etc/sudoers, sudo not working and no root passwd.
<Oge_> /etc/sudoers -r--r-----  root root
<Oge_> when try to "sudo vi /etc/passwd", gives my error for sudo configuration file
<jsgotangco> hey all
<juliux> hi jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hey juliux 
<JaneW> ogra: ping
<JaneW> ogra: see that edubuntu will be published on a DVD with aPolish versio n of wikipedia :))
<ogra> JaneW, yay
<JaneW> :)
<spacey> morning
<ogra> hi
<spacey> any exciting news?: )
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Lord_Athur> ogra, 
<ogra> hi
<Lord_Athur> I'm checking the http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuSoftwareList page for the spanish compatibility
<Lord_Athur> if a program is only in english, what do I put?
<ogra> which one ? 
<Lord_Athur> or I have to leave it.
<Lord_Athur> khelpcenter for example
<Lord_Athur> is only in english
<ogra> khelpcenter is totally irrelevant, i told that to mhz already ...
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<ogra> its only there to make the other kde packages work ... it shouldnt be on this list at all
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<Lord_Athur> but there are other applications
<Lord_Athur> like games
<Lord_Athur> that are only in english
<Lord_Athur> I should I put in these applications?
<ogra> you could file bugs and check if there are aready translations in rosetta for the app ..
<ogra> note that glife is dropped now ...
<ogra> so dont care for it ...
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<Lord_Athur> I'll wait to mhz
<Lord_Athur> :)
<Lord_Athur> for tell to him the last reasons
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> bye
<Lord_Athur> bye ogra 
<Lord_Athur> re hi
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> ogra, 
<ogra> yup
<Lord_Athur> what do you think about the idea
<Lord_Athur> of make edubuntu with other graphical enviroment?
<ogra> feel free to do it 
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<Lord_Athur> but what do you think?
<ogra> sure, why not ...
<Lord_Athur> :)
<Lord_Athur> I think maybe xubuntu and edubuntu can be only one
<Lord_Athur> edubuntu with Cfce
<Lord_Athur> not
<Lord_Athur> XFce
<Lord_Athur> :P
<ogra> sure, build it ...
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> jajjaa
<Lord_Athur> I'm just learning programming with python
<ogra> you dont need to program at all for that ... there is a Install CD Customization howto on the wiki somewhere ... read it ;)
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<mhz> hi
<spacey> think you can play movies over thin client (not ssh but XDMCP)?
<ogra> you can do that with ssh as well if you select the sdlsink ... but its choppy
<spacey> but without SSH still choppy?
<ogra> no idea, i dont use xdmcp
<ogra> since it requirea a lot of changes to X to make it work in ubuntu
<spacey> i thought you could just switch on the XDMCP thingy in gdm settings
<ogra> you also have to enable X to operate in tcp mode ...
<ogra> did you notice that xhost+ doesnt work ? 
<spacey> ok true
<spacey> but thats just one flag
<spacey> xhost+ ?
<ogra> sure, but since we'll never support it, i dont care about it
<spacey> fair enough ;)
<spacey> but just looking at my home setup now, really pissed, my file server died on my
<spacey> everytime i want to get to work something vital dies here
<ogra> annoying
<spacey> today all my maxtor hd's seem to die, but if i scan them on another pc they report they are ok, so maybe its the ide controller. anyway i don't get any real work done, but i hope i can get some content filtering stuff on the edubuntu wiki end this week/beginning next week.
<ogra> i did already some work on willow
<ogra> have a look at it, it does bayesian filtering without the need for url/pattern lists
<ogra> and its easy to add a pygtk gui to it 
<spacey> sounds great
<spacey> i should look into that
<ogra> i'll put that up somewhere i most likely wont have the time to finish it for dapper ... 
<ogra> so if you like to take over, feel free ... its plain python, so it should be easy to get it to main (and on the CD)
<spacey> yeah
<spacey> i'll look into it
<spacey> at let you know, sounds doable
<ogra> the packaging of the pory itself might bbe a bit tricky, it needs a initscript and should have a mode for transparent proxying ...
<spacey> what kind of work did you do? gui thingy?
<ogra> i played with a gui, yes
<ogra> but its only the frontend so far, no functionallity yet
<spacey> i should be able to manage that, 
<spacey> ok
<spacey> thats not a problem
<ogra> willow itself has a webinterface i'd like to copy for the gtk gui ...
<spacey> if you can throw it online somewhere
<ogra> (the backend stuff) 
<spacey> i'll look into it
<ogra> will do during the evening ... now i have to care for merge stuff first ...
<spacey> i hope this week, probably next week
<spacey> sure
<ogra> fine :)
<spacey> take your time ;)
<ogra> thanks for the offer, i really appreciate it :)
<spacey> no problem
<spacey> i need it myself
<spacey> and i need some stuff for my school assignment ;)
<spacey> remember ;)
<ogra> ok, preparing for the next crash .... brb
<lucasvo> would anybody be intersted in a edubuntu working with openmosix? would anybody want to help?
<lucasvo> ogra: btw, is there any chance to include it into edubuntu if it is working properly?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> and we talked about 3 times about it already i think
<ogra> we dont include kernel patches that wont get accepted upstream
<ogra> so you would have to maintain a separate kernel 
<ogra> (outside of ubuntu) 
<ogra> which makes it impossible to include it in edubuntu
<ogra> but feel free to maintain a derivative ... 
<ogra> its not that hard .... see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<mhz> lucasvo: why openmosix?
<lucasvo> mhz: because it enables you to share RAM/CPU/Swap of ltsp-clients with server
<ogra> with the cost of network speed ...
<mhz> lucasvo: so you want clustering?
<lucasvo> ogra: it isn't a must
<lucasvo> mhz: yes
<mhz> lucasvo: what would be the bottlenecks of it?
<lucasvo> ogra: I don't have any problems with network speed, others just don't have to load the module
<ogra> sure, but its still impossible ... 
<lucasvo> mhz: 1Gbit etherent :D
<lucasvo> ogra: techinically or because people don't want it?
<ogra> arent there clustering solutions that might get included upstream ? 
<ogra> policy wise
<lucasvo> ogra: I don't know
<ogra> see my comment above
<lucasvo> ogra: I just know that mosix and debian with ltsp works well
<ogra> with the new ltsp ? 
<ogra> (note that debian switches to our implementation)
<lucasvo> ogra: no
<lucasvo> ogra: but what is different?
<ogra> ssh transport for example ...
<ogra> but that shouldnt affect clustering indeed
<lucasvo> ogra: exactly
<ogra> the thing is that we never will have support for openmosix in ubuntu ... so its no option at all
<ogra> as long as linus disagrees with the patches
<lucasvo> ogra: hm
<lucasvo> ogra:  I will look for sth. else
<ogra> aks the kernel team what they suggest ...
<ogra> (#ubuntu-kernel)
<lucasvo> ogra: you do ? or should I ?
<ogra> i dont care about clustering, i'm focused on dapper ...
<ogra> (where no major changes are allowed to happen anyway)
<mhz> ogra: so if lucasvo idea is in the scope of the supported clustering packages by ubuntu, tehn we'd be ok?
<lucasvo> ogra: you said aks-> it could mean ogra asks or Ask!
<ogra> i meant ask :)
<ogra> mhz, if we have a clustering solution in ubuntu we can use it in edubuntu, sure
<mhz> ok
<ogra> i want to support clusterfs in dapper+1 but thats totally unrelated to clustering as lucasvo wants it
<lucasvo> ogra: clusterfs is distributed fs?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> we already support ocfs2 
<ogra> (also called gfs)
<mhz> lucasvo: iirc there's a package in ubuntu that lets you share small HD's in a local net as if it were huge HD. I can't remember the name now, thoug. It was something like 'leonardo' maybe.
<ogra> its ocfs2 :)
<mhz> oh, really?
<mhz> hehehe
<ogra> but you dont want that without a very powerful net and server ... additionally you will need at least 3 servers to run it safely
<mhz> ogra: i dont wanna cray about this, but neither mako nor jdub have answered my emails yet. :)
<mhz> cry
<mhz> can i kick them instead of pinging them :D
<ogra> ... mako is very busy with his job with the 100$ laptop ...
<mhz> oh
<mhz> what job about that?
<ogra> he works for negroponte on this 100$ laptop for children
<ogra> at MIT
* mhz was working on asimilar solution U$100 laptops (but my solution was focused on U$250 laptops, fully equiped. real HD)
<ogra> duno what he's doing exactly there
<mhz> ok
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Lord_Athur> mhz, 
<mhz> Lord_Athur: wb
<Lord_Athur> "WB"=?
<Lord_Athur> mhz, 
<Lord_Athur> descargu el source de gaim
<Lord_Athur> ahora lo estoy configurando
<mhz> Lord_Athur: still have not received solution from launchpad team. However, we could try you join the 2 teams in LP and see what happens
<Lord_Athur> pero despues como lo instalo?
<mhz> Lord_Athur: para que lo descargas?
<mhz> Lord_Athur: wb =welcome back
<Lord_Athur> ok
<mhz> Lord_Athur: why not install GAIM via synaptic?
<Lord_Athur> para que se optimize
<Lord_Athur> osea el reinaldo me dio la idea
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> jajjaa
<Lord_Athur> osea yo tuve la idea
<Lord_Athur> pero como lo hago
<Lord_Athur> make q>?
<mhz> reinaldo le gusta todo compilado y optimizado, lo cual me parece bien, pero si no lo has hecho nunca... yo lo haria con alguien al lado :)
<Lord_Athur> jajjaa
<Lord_Athur> hechando a perder se aprende
<Lord_Athur> :S
<Lord_Athur> dime como uso el cdigo make
<Lord_Athur> para fabricar el programa
<Lord_Athur> por favor
<mhz> ogra: what are the step? make configure && make install? for gaim or any compiltion process?
<ogra> why would you want that ? 
<mhz> Lord_Athur: no me acuerdo... it's been almost 3 years since i compiled something
<Lord_Athur> jajaja
<Lord_Athur> ok
<mhz> ogra: me? nope. Lord_Athur is learning compilation of sources
<Lord_Athur> ogra, do you know?
<ogra> configure 
<ogra> make
<ogra> make install
<Lord_Athur> mhz, te respond el mensaje de la lista
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> ogra, I did configure
<ogra> but you really dont want that, it clutters your system with files you might not be able to remove...
<Lord_Athur> but If I format the HD?
* juliux listen what the right way is
<ogra> juliux, the right way is to enter motu and learn packaging ;)
<juliux> ogra, i know
* juliux use checkinstall
<ogra> Lord_Athur, sure, thats might help
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> then
<ogra> juliux, never ever use chackinstall if you want a sane system
<Lord_Athur> gime the code (or way) to use the make code
<juliux> ogra, should i use dh_make 
<Lord_Athur> {{
<ogra> juliux, rather, yes
<Lord_Athur> mhz, 
<mhz> si
<Lord_Athur> conoces algn enlace a una gua o algo?
<Lord_Athur> en google
<Lord_Athur> no supe buscar (por que no s a que cdigo o cosa hacer referencia)
<ogra> juliux, checkinstall doesnt care about dependencys ... its fine for a 10min test of some software, but nothing to make packages
<mhz> Lord_Athur: let me see
<ogra> and dh_make requires that you know about dependencys ...
<juliux> ogra, ok
<spacey> Lord_Athur, maybe this is not the optimal place for learning how to compile programs ;)
<Lord_Athur> hte
<Lord_Athur> then, what is it?
<Lord_Athur> other channel?
<ogra> #ubuntu-motu would be better, yes
<spacey> yup and maybe some online howto's
<ogra> at least for packaging ...
<mhz> Lord_Athur: http://linexdebs.gnulinex.org/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=1
<spacey> or maybe ubuntu spanish loco channel, for spanish language support
<spacey> i guess #ubuntu-es
<mhz> Lord_Athur: they teach you step by step from pag. 2
<mhz> spacey: indeed
<mhz> Lord_Athur: aslo, did you look up in the wiki?
<mhz> also
<Lord_Athur> yes
<Lord_Athur> but i did not find any references
<Lord_Athur> o como se escriba
<Lord_Athur> xD
<mhz> ok, te aseguro que el de linex te encantara
<mhz> Lord_Athur: it was excellent written
<ogra> Lord_Athur, every source package has a file called INSTALL normally, read this file :)
<mhz> Lord_Athur: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/CompileMplayerHowto
<Lord_Athur> :p
<mhz> Lord_Athur: 'compile' is the verb you need
<Lord_Athur> ap ok
<Lord_Athur> lo busqu por todo menos eso
<mhz> hehehe, i thought so
<mhz> Lord_Athur: but the wiki url I pasted is not good for your learning
<Lord_Athur> 
<mhz> the one from google about linexdebs is excellent!
<Lord_Athur> :)
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: and finally, if you wanna know a bit more about compilers ... http://wiki.edubuntu.org/InstallingCompilers
<Lord_Athur> someone give me the code
<Lord_Athur> gave me the code
<Lord_Athur> :)
<ogra> daniel  ...
<Lord_Athur> I've got any memory problems
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: a que te refieres?
<ogra> (dolbach)
<Lord_Athur> I'll be back
<Lord_Athur> a?
<Lord_Athur> mhz_lunch,  mi tarro esta colapsando
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: a que te refieres con "give me the code"?
<Lord_Athur> que alguien ya me dio el cdigo
<Lord_Athur> es gave me
<mhz_lunch> que codigo?
<Lord_Athur> me equivoq
<Lord_Athur> ./configure && make && make install
<Lord_Athur> eso hice
<mhz_lunch> ahhh, eso es comando
<Lord_Athur> apok
<mhz_lunch> np
<mhz_lunch> command line
<mhz_lunch> or just command
<Lord_Athur> ya puse la linea de comandos, vi gaim y se ve igual
<Lord_Athur> xD
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: por que colapsa tu tarro?
<Lord_Athur> pocos recursos
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: what hardware do you have?
<Lord_Athur> 500 prossesor
<Lord_Athur> 128 RAM
<Lord_Athur> 10g in HD
<mhz_lunch> excellent!
<Lord_Athur> 
<mhz_lunch> I have same, but more RAM
<Lord_Athur> jajjaa
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: what desktop are you using?
<mhz_lunch> GNOME?>
<mhz_lunch> KDE?
<mhz_lunch> flusxbox?
<mhz_lunch> fluxbox
<Lord_Athur> gnome
<spacey> can you move the spanish talk to #ubuntu-es? its not really convienant to talk here
<spacey> since this is edubuntu specific and we don't speak spanish ;/
<Lord_Athur> why?
<Lord_Athur> &&
<Lord_Athur> mhz_lunch, este es el loko q siempre webea cuando hablamos en espaol
<Lord_Athur> spacey, don't worry
<ogra> because nobody understands what youre saying
<ogra> :)
<Lord_Athur> if I need to talk something important, I'll do it in English
<spacey> but but its better to keep it edubuntu specific here, is there a problem for discussing it in #ubuntu-es?
<Lord_Athur> 
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: no, let's go to query for non edubuntu stuff
<juliux> mhz_lunch, how far are you with the dvd labels?
<Lord_Athur> mhz_lunch, but we cannot talk by query
<mhz_lunch> not far at all, just can't remeber where the color specifications are :(
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: oh, yes
<ogra> Lord_Athur, whats the problem with querys ? 
<mhz_lunch> Lord_Athur: then I can login to #ubuntu-es
<mhz_lunch> if you need me
<Lord_Athur> ok
<ogra> or open #edubuntu-es ;)
<Lord_Athur> mmm
<Lord_Athur> yes your're right
<Lord_Athur> bye
<mhz_lunch> ogra: he sees me and I dont see him or the other way around after a couple of minutes
<ogra> mhz_lunch, in ubntu-es ?
<mhz_lunch> ogra: nope, that problem happened yesterday here
<ogra> you both need to be registered 
<mhz_lunch> ogra: duh!
<mhz_lunch> I am registered as mhz not mhz_soemthing
<ogra> and indeed you cant change your name randomly
<ogra> heh, yes
<mhz_lunch> since when?
<ogra> 6-7 months ? 
<ogra> dunno, freenode had a spambot attack... there they started to require you to be registered for /query's
<mhz> ogra: * ChanServ removes channel operator status from mhz
<mhz> that in #edubuntu-es
<mhz> :)
<ogra> you can register the channel (dont ask me how)
<mhz> heheh
<mhz> I wasn't thinking of :D
<mhz> lol
<mhz> ogra: i do try to ask the minimum things so you can work
<mhz> peacefully
<ogra> heh
<mhz> juliux: so if you could find the proper # color for ubuntu DVD, that'll be cool
* mhz will have lunch now
<lucasvo> mhz: there is a ubuntu dvd?
<ogra> sure there is
<ogra> (and hopefully a dapper liveCD too next week)
<vincenzio> and someday, etherboot!
<vincenzio> :D
<vincenzio> ogra: I had to undo the change we made to have etherboot work, it was breaking the pxe clients.
<ogra> oh, you have a mixed setup ?
<vincenzio> I have.
<vincenzio> the change didn't get etherboot working, and so I had to go back to at least having pxe work.
<vincenzio> it comes down to the img that it boots from.
<Lord_Athur> mhz, 
<Lord_Athur> have you got a jabber account?
<lucasvo> what is wrong with the stupid keyboard layout on ltsp client
<lucasvo> ?
<ogra> did you read the wikipage ? 
<lucasvo> ogra: yes I did and it didn't work
<ogra> lucasvo, you mean setting XKBLAYOUT with your keyboardcode didnt work ? 
<lucasvo> ogra: no it didn't
<ogra> whats your keyboard code ? 
<lucasvo> ogra: 
<lucasvo> [Default] 
<lucasvo>         SERVER             = 192.168.1.1
<lucasvo> 	X_HORZSYNC	   = "10-50"
<lucasvo> 	X_VERTREFRESH	   = "10-60"
<lucasvo> 	XKBLAYOUT          = "che"
<ogra> whats che ? 
<lucasvo> ogra: swiss international
<ogra> does ch work ? 
<lucasvo> ogra: as it is shown on my gnome panel applet
<ogra> that might not be the code X uses ...
<blue-frog> ch more likely indeed
<lucasvo> blue-frog: so why does it say che?
<blue-frog> could be a typo in the gui or as ogra said a code used by the gui, but for me ch is international for swiss
<ogra> for me too ...
<ogra> i didnt know about che at all
<Lord_Athur> ogra, do you know to program in glade?
<ogra> Lord_Athur, yup
<Lord_Athur> what does the word yup mean?
<ogra> yes
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> if I put a button, this button uses all the space in the windows?
<ogra> you have to use a hbox or vbox
<mhz> hi
<mhz> arkan0x: hey!
<mhz> juliux: DVD uploaded
<arkan0x> mhz,entre solo para avisar algo , toy laburando !
<juliux> mhz, link?
<mhz> chao
<mhz> same for CD
<arkan0x> mhz, byez
<ogra> mhz, see -devel, jdub is around
<mhz> cooool
<mhz> juliux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuCdLabelAndSlip
<mhz> jejejej, ogra is Mr. IRC channels
<ogra> i like to know whats going on :)
<mhz> ogra: but how do you actually concentrate on so much and keep up the work speed?
<mhz> are you 'gifted'?
<ogra> i dont chat all the time :)
<mhz> (hmm, that reminds me Yagisan's mom-in-law is not good at all)
<mhz> ogra: ok, roget that.
<mhz> roger
<juliux> mhz, txs
<juliux> thxs
<zdziczek> hey there
<zdziczek> i need to load a kernel option "irqpoll" before the machine boots using a PXE CDROM ISO
<zdziczek> how can I do that?
<zdziczek> the machine starts to boot, but the 8139too driver needs the "irqpoll" option passed in order to not fail
<zdziczek> how can i do this
<ogra> add it to the kernel commandline in 
<ogra> /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/pxelinux.cfg/default
<ogra> as you would for a normal boot
<zdziczek> on the server you mean
<ogra> yup
<zdziczek> hrmm, interesting
<zdziczek> what if only certain clients needed this option, but others didnt?
<zdziczek> like say, half my lab
<ogra> hmm, thats hard ...
<zdziczek> :-(
<mhz> juliux: is it useful for you?
<mhz> juliux: do you need architecture versions?
<juliux> mhz, that would be nice
<mhz> juliux: but do yo need it?
<juliux> mhz, but i don't know if we will print cds next weekend
<zdziczek> ogra, thanks dude
<mhz> juliux: let me know then.
<zdziczek> got this old 233 Mhz lab kicking!!  thakns to you!!!
<juliux> mhz, we will test it next weekend
<zdziczek> ogra, :-)
<ogra> zdziczek, consider using two servers if you can
<ogra> youre welcome
<zdziczek> edubntu is great
<zdziczek> so clean and polished...fun for kids too
<mhz> zdziczek: let us know how it works, please
<ogra> thanks :)
<mhz> zdziczek: let us know what users think of it, please
<mhz> zdziczek: and if you need more performance, please consider using other lighter desktops before complaining about edubuntu :) One teacher already complained this to me, on a 400 MHz Desktop with 128 MB ram ;)
<zdziczek> mhz, i definitely will
<mhz> yhx
<mhz> thx
<zdziczek> one thing is the not so glitzy Login Screen
<zdziczek> it would be cool to have a nice image, rather than a dull grey screen
<ogra> is already solved in the development verson :)
<mhz> ogra: do you have such image?
<ogra> we have a themeable login screen now ... fullscreen
<zdziczek> cool!
<zdziczek> mhz, will it be in Dappy?
<ogra> mhz, not yet
<ogra> yes
<mhz> okis
<ogra> as well as a bootsplash for the clients etc ...
<zdziczek> nice :-)
#edubuntu 2006-11-27
<Burgundavia> !seen pygi
<ubotu> pygi is on IRC right now!
<ogra> Burgundavia, whats up with him ? his last blog entry was worrying
<Burgundavia> I have no idea
<Burgundavia> I have pinged him, but nothing back yet
<ogra> hmm
<Ezex> how do i probe for my monitor type so i can set a different driver for X to use?
<Burgundavia> driver is based on video card, not monitor
<Ezex> o, ok
<Burgundavia> what is your issue?
<Burgundavia> is your monitor the wrong resolution?
<Ezex> not the wrong res its just everytime something scrolls on the screen (like a web page) the screen shudders as it scrolls
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> what is your cpu doing when scrolling?
<Burgundavia> is there flash on the shuddering pages? does it happen on all pages
<Burgundavia> ?
<ogra> sounds like your graphics card isnt supported or not detected correctly, ltsp falls back to vesa if that happens
<ogra> and vesa renders very slow ...
<ogra> but it could as well be flash related if it only hapens on pages with flash
<Ezex> it used to happen on windows before i loaded the drivers
<Ezex> just the default homepage in firefox does the same
<ogra> do yu know what kind of graphics card your client has ?
<Ezex> no
<ogra> try setting a root password by runing:
<ogra> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 passwd
<ogra> on the server
<ogra> then on the client switch to console and log in as root with the password you have set
<ogra> and run: lspci |grep -i vga
<ogra> it should return the name and model of your card
<Ezex> VIA Tech
<ogra> can you get a more precise output ?
<Ezex> VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 02)
<ogra> (the model would be intresting)
<ogra> meh
<ogra> unichrome is to new, there is no proper driver yet
<Ezex> should i fall back to 6.06? that worked fine on it
<ogra> hmm, then the via drver supported it before, thats odd
<Ezex> yea
<ogra> you can try forcing it with the XSERVER=via parameter in lts.conf
<Ezex> ive notice happens a lot with distros
<ogra> but afaik the unichrome support has some issues in it ...
<Ezex> i'll put 6.06 back on it and check out the driver it uses
<ogra> thats likely the reason our X maintainer disabled it
<Ezex> thanks for your help :)
<ogra> 6.06 will saldy miss all the cool features :/
<Burgundavia> ogra: via doesn't play nice with the open source community
<ogra> the unichrome driver is getting there ...
<ogra> but its not 100% done yet
<Ezex> the manufacturers wont support anyone?
<ogra> i have some clients around that dont work with it ...
<Burgundavia> Ezex: via runs hot and cold with their Linux support
<ogra> Ezex, many of them dont care about linux ...
<ogra> it changed over the last years but it still far from perfect
<harrypopof> hi all
<willvdl> Hey there
<Burgundavia> hey willvdl
<willvdl> Ola
<willvdl> Burgundavia, nice letter came through on My Story
<Burgundavia> oh?
<willvdl> just extracting small detail from it
<willvdl> http://www.mynoteit.com
<willvdl> ^^^ the guy is working on this
<willvdl> Look & feel is very neat which is usually a good sign for me.
<Burgundavia> yep, looks cool
<Burgundavia> free?
<willvdl> ooh, didn't check
<Burgundavia> looks free but not Free
<willvdl> yip. Would be nice to see cross development with something like schooltool
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<bddebian> Heya
<cbx33> Boo-ya all
<stgraber> hi
<juliux> hi cbx33
<cbx33> hey juliux
<cbx33> hi stgraber
<juliux> how are you?
<cbx33> not great, but getting better
<juliux> good to hear;)
<mrlinux> need help setting up dhcp on 6.10
<mrlinux> hey
<mrlinux> spacey
<mrlinux> spacey, i need help
<tackat> Hi, I'm working on this new application that is meant to enter KDE-EDU soon:
<tackat> http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble10.jpg
<tackat> http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble9.jpg
<tackat> http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble8.jpg
<LaserJock> cool
<tackat> any adventourous people willing to test it? You need Qt 4.2 and svn installed
<tackat> http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble1.jpg
<tackat> You don't need OpenGL though
<tackat> It just needs a 2D graphics card although displaying a 3D globe
<tackat> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2412
<tackat> if you're more interested
<ogra> tackat, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule do you think you could stabilize it until upstream version freeze ?
<tackat> That is when?
<tackat> :)
<tackat> ah
<tackat> February 8th
<tackat> right? Yes actually my current plan foresees to have a stable version by Januar 30th as I have another deadline to meet to get shipped with another exciting piece of software.
<ogra> and finding an proper automated solution for the map initialization would also be nice
<tackat> ogra: you tried it?
<ogra> nope, i read the webpage
<ogra> but i'll try it in a spare minute the next days
<tackat> ogra: that's not a problem I actually intend to have the preinitialized version packaged
<ogra> coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<ogra> oops
<ogra> my o got stuck :)
<crimsun> it's ok, you're super ogra, your o can stick
<cbx33> hey ogra
<tackat> the non-initialized version is rather meant for people who are very low on ressources and want to squeeze it on the CD no matter what ;)
<ogra> crimsun, haha, no, actually its xgl and beryl that are evil to my keyboard ...
<ogra> cbx33, yo
<cbx33> ogra, I never thought you'd be a bling bling user ;)
<cbx33> ogra, you have any time free to discuss SCP quickly?
<ogra> cbx33, not now, i'm pretty busy (returned 5h ago and need to prepare the first milestone CD to be ready until thu.
<cbx33> ah right
<cbx33> well
<cbx33> it's not really technical questions
<cbx33> just a, when do we start discussing it and who is working on it?
<ogra> bling was the maintheme at MTV
<cbx33> heh
<ogra> we should work together on it ... since i was involved in the discussions and know the parts that might not be written down
<cbx33> totally....
<ogra> but feel free to start if you want ...
<cbx33> I was just keen know who's doing what
<cbx33> ;)
<cbx33> I'mvery excited
<ogra> _(even though you will be able to listen to the recordings soon afaik)
<cbx33> looking forward to wednesdays meeting too
<cbx33> oh good
<cbx33> I do hope so
<cbx33> I was so utterly ticked off when I missed it
<cbx33> if I had marked myself as an essential participant woud I have gotte na reminder?
<ogra> i dont think so ... but you should suggest that as an LP feature ;)
<cbx33> well, I've already talked to jono about the scheduling
<cbx33> ;)
<ogra> you should have seen the wiki updates though
<ogra> the scheduler was horribly buggy ... we had to manually shuffle around a lot to get everything done
<cbx33> I suggested perhaps the first 3 days being pre scheduled.....like weeks in advance
<ogra> thats why the schedule could change during the day ...
<ogra> next time will be better
<ogra> that doesnt work the way the process is
<cbx33> and then leave the last few days for sechduling as and when needed
<ogra> it would make it very ineffective
<cbx33> really?
<cbx33> even if you know that somethings are going to have to be discussed?
<cbx33> I mean, I know I'm not able to make a good comment seeing as I wasn't there
<cbx33> just trying to assist non UDS go-er participation
<ogra> if you have short quick specs you can get done in one session, so you need to be able to reschedule
<ogra> the schedule depends totally on the spec status ...
<ogra> and the specs get scheduled from high to low prio ... and take the roms into account as well...
<cbx33> i see
<ogra> *rooms
<ogra> i.e. for a drafting session you need no discussion room
<cbx33> yeh i see
<ogra> and for certain specs certain people are marked as required to be in the room ....
<ogra> the scheduler takes all that into account (usually) and creates the most effective schedule for the next day in the evening ... (at least thats how its supposed to be)
<cbx33> hmm....
<cbx33> can't we freeze specs a week in advance
<cbx33> generate a schedule for the first 2 days?
<ogra> whats the cnference for then ?
<cbx33> wso the most important discussions are scheduled
<cbx33> and everyone knows where they are
<ogra> still, what for do you need a speccing conference if you dont work out the specs there ?
<cbx33> no i didnt mean that
<cbx33> by freezing specs I meant freeze their status
<cbx33> *bah* for get what I said about freezing
<ogra> if its possible to write a spec without personal discussion it shouldnt even be proposed for the summit
<cbx33> no i didn't mean that
<cbx33> possibly just make the first discussion for a particular spec scheduled a week in advance
<ogra> schedluing the first day a week in advance would be possible i think ...
<cbx33> that would be very very useful
<Burgwork> it would probably also be good to indicate which have not been scheduled due to lack of interest
<ogra> you should be able to guess from the schedule ;)
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> hehe
<Burgwork> yes, but rather than have to search and see it via implicit omission, see a list, explicitily
<LaserJock> I think we just need a better wrap-up of what went on
#edubuntu 2006-11-28
<jfro_> good morning
<jfro_> is there anyone who can give me some suggestion for a terminalserver (ltsp) for approx. 20 users? Or where I can find some Informations about that?
<jfro_> hi RichEd have some problems with the spam function here,, sorry
<RichEd> jfro_: if you are looking for a hardware config suggestion ... ask in #ltsp
<jfro_> ok thank you!
<jfro_> and how i can solve the registration problem here? /msg nickserv register <your-password> does not work for me
<Dheeraj_k> hi need help
<Dheeraj_k> wat access permission i should assign to admin directory /home/dheeraj
<Dheeraj_k> ??
<Burgundavia> Dheeraj_k: what sort of problem are you having witht eh default?
<Dheeraj_k> it is currently set to chmod 777 and it is giving error to me during login and it is not saving session
<RichEd> jfro_: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Burgundavia> Dheeraj_k: can you tell us the specific error?
<Dheeraj_k> it is poping  msg to set permission to 644 but when i am setting it to 644 it is not allowing me to log in
<Burgundavia> right
<Dheeraj_k> so wat to to?
<Burgundavia> there is an auth.log that might give you some answers
<Burgundavia> and can you login via ssh or a non-graphical manner?"
<Dheeraj_k> is it a hidden file?
<Dheeraj_k> yeah i am able to do so
<Dheeraj_k> i have enabled root login
<Burgundavia> auth.log is only readable via sudo or root
<Burgundavia> can you login as you, in a non-graphical way?
<Dheeraj_k> is it in user directory?
<Burgundavia> I ask, because I want to find out where the permissions error is
<Burgundavia> if you can login via shell but not graphically, we can go looking for something there
<Dheeraj_k> i didn't found  such file in /home/dheeraj
<Burgundavia> no, no
<Dheeraj_k> is this file  (auth.log) is in var log?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> but first, lets test this
<Dheeraj_k> ok let me try
<Burgundavia> switch to another virtual terminal
<Burgundavia> try logging in as you
<Dheeraj_k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dheeraj_k> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34509/
<Dheeraj_k> Burgundavia: here is the log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34509/
<Burgundavia> got it
<Burgundavia> did you get my reply to your pm?
<Burgundavia> Dheeraj_k: ^
<Dheeraj_k> i didn't get ur reply
<Burgundavia>  your issue is that for some reason, your shell has been changed to /bin/false
<Burgundavia> can you run 'cat /etc/passwd | grep dheeraj'
<Dheeraj_k> dheeraj:x:1000:1000:Dheeraj,,,:/home/dheeraj:/bin/bash
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Dheeraj_k> i'll b back in few min power cut :(
<Burgundavia> ok
<Dheeraj_k> thanx for help bye
<Dheeraj_k> *back*
<Dheeraj_k> burgundavia: how can i fix this authentication problem?
<Burgundavia> right
<Dheeraj_k> !admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dheeraj_k> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Dheeraj_k> Burgundavia: welcome back :)
<Burgundavia> sorry, NM hates me
<Burgundavia> here is something I would try
<Burgundavia> chown all the files in your home dir to you
<Burgundavia> see if something might have accidentally changed ownership
<Dheeraj_k> chown? is it chmod?
<Burgundavia> no
<Burgundavia> chown changes the onwership of the files
<Dheeraj_k> is it correct drwxrwxrwx 31 root  admin 4096 2006-11-28 13:32 dheeraj
<Burgundavia> no, far from it
<Burgundavia> drwxr-xr-x 52 corey corey 4096 2006-11-27 18:56 corey
<Dheeraj_k> how to change owner ship?
<Burgundavia> chown -R /home/dheeraj
<Dheeraj_k> how to do that?
<Dheeraj_k> it is giving error invalid option
<Burgundavia> oops
<Burgundavia> chown -R dheeraj:dheeraj /home/dheeraj
<Dheeraj_k> success-full
<Burgundavia> now try and login
<Burgundavia> oh, change your remissions back to 644
<Dheeraj_k> ok
<Dheeraj_k> sudo chmod 644 dheeraj ???
<Dheeraj_k> or without sudo?
<Dheeraj_k> got the error
<Dheeraj_k> permission denied
<Dheeraj_k> during login
<Burgundavia> no, dheeraj:dheeraj
<Dheeraj_k> drw-r--r-- 31 dheeraj dheeraj 4096 2006-11-28 13:32 dheeraj
<Dheeraj_k> in live cd user directory is set to  drwxr-xr-x
<Dheeraj_k> wats going wrong?
<Dheeraj_k> may be this could give better idea http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34510/
<Burgundavia> Dheeraj_k: there are all kinds of really strange things in that log
<Burgundavia> what exactly were you doing with things like: 097. Nov 27 22:18:25 avtar usermod[6797] : change `rahul' to `jyoti' in group `admin'
<Dheeraj_k> i created that id for my sister
<Dheeraj_k> jyoti for my sister
<Burgundavia> ok, right
<Burgundavia> sorry, it is past midnight and i am baffled
<Burgundavia> it is probably something really easy
<Dheeraj_k> and wat is that easy solution?
<Dheeraj_k> oh ok
<Dheeraj_k> good night
<Dheeraj_k> its 2pm here
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: Burgundavia++
<jbrefort> (abiword:11808): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid cast from `GnomePrintJobPreview' to `GtkDialog'
<jbrefort> Oops wrong channel, sorry
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<bddebian> Heya
<rockprincess> good evening all!
<cbx33> hi guys
<cbx33> anyone here got IE7 dare I ask ;)
<cbx33> ogra, sorry about yesterday ;)
<ogra> ??
<cbx33> Hey LaserJock
<highvoltage> hey cbx33
<cbx33> hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> how are you?
<cbx33> yeh good thanks
<cbx33> you?
<highvoltage> also good, just struggling to stay awake
<highvoltage> I think I'll go to sleep just now
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> good idea dude
#edubuntu 2006-11-29
<LForshaw> hola
<Dheeraj_k> is there any all in 1 pdf suite available for linux? same as acrobat?
<LForshaw> Foxit for Linux (preview) is pretty cool
<LForshaw> http://www.foxitsoftware.com/downloads/
<Dheeraj_k> is it free?
<LForshaw> i believe so
<Dheeraj_k> I am a fan of foxit reader :) but  I think except reader every thing is paid?
<LForshaw> ahh.. u need more than the reader :P
<Dheeraj_k> any free solution available?
<Dheeraj_k> to create/manager/modify pdf
<Dheeraj_k> all in1 :D
<Dheeraj_k> I Still don't understand how cum foxit can sale pdf stuff as adobe has its exclusive patent?
<Dheeraj_k> and it is not allowing microsoft to provide such function  in msoffice 2007. because it will use it for commercial purpose
<yolynne> http://www.asymptopia.org/
<yolynne> new cool educational apps
<Dheeraj_k> yolynne: what is its use?
<Dheeraj_k> gr8 application for education :) http://thakur.dheeraj.googlepages.com/Java.rar
<yolynne> yeah
<yolynne> got it from the schoolforge mailing list
<Dheeraj_k> but what is its use?
<Dheeraj_k> I was talking about this link Dheeraj_k: gr8 application for education :) http://thakur.dheeraj.googlepages.com/Java.rar
<LForshaw> Thanks for the link Yolynne.. looks interesting!
<yolynne> LForshaw: welcome
<Dheeraj_k> that is gr8 stuff for kids :)
<Dheeraj_k> hello every body chk this out list of almost all the application of ubuntu http://thakur.dheeraj.googlepages.com/ubuntuPackage.pdf
<Dheeraj_k> can any body tell me what is context free grammer?
<crimsun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Context_free_grammar
<Dheeraj_k> thanks :)
<Dheeraj_k> that was very confusing and complex :-X
<Dheeraj_k> can any body tell me the difference between multi programming and multi processing operating system?
<maccabeus> what's up
<maccabeus> #ubuntu-classroom
<maccabeus> anyone using schooltool or schoolbell with edubuntu or just in general?
<EduNotWork> Who's here and who wants to help?
<Burgundavia> what is your issue?
<Burgundavia> Dheeraj_k: wikipedia can
<EduNotWork> Edubuntu won't install
<EduNotWork> Let me get you the specifics
<Dheeraj_k> I was looking for simple term answer
<Dheeraj_k> not the 100 line answer
<EduNotWork> LSTPH won't install...
<EduNotWork> During the middle of the install, that comes up
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> have you verified the iso? have you checked with another cdrom drive?
<EduNotWork> and it says it's an error and can't continue
<Burgundavia> have you burned another copy?
<EduNotWork> Yes
<EduNotWork> Used 2 or 3 different cd roms
<Burgundavia> all three?
<EduNotWork> burned 2 or 3 times
<Burgundavia> different drives?
<EduNotWork> yes
<EduNotWork> it WAS installed fine
<Burgundavia> then why were you reinstalling?
<EduNotWork> why NOT?
<EduNotWork> change of hardware, and it wouldn't boot after hardware changed
<Dheeraj_k> EduNotWork: even I faced the same problem long time back
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure your hardware is ok?
<Dheeraj_k> when I attached  my hdd on my friends pc
<Burgundavia> right
<EduNotWork> Hardware should be fine
<EduNotWork> The true story: my friend's 7900gt died and was sent in for repairs.
<EduNotWork> In the meantime, I leant him the machine
<EduNotWork> 's gf4mx4000
<EduNotWork> After putting in the 2x ati rage/1x radeon it wouldnt work ever again
<EduNotWork> Video issues, maybe it needed drivers, so I booted it into commandline
<EduNotWork> And it wouldnt serve anymore
<EduNotWork> After many, many reinstalls, I've been unable to get it to remote boot
<EduNotWork> With the gf4, it booted my notebook using pxe or whatever and my friend's notebook as well
<EduNotWork> After that fateful night it never worked again
<Dheeraj_k> did you tried other distro?
<Dheeraj_k> on that machine
<EduNotWork> I tried the same distro but the DVD version
<EduNotWork> The first time, I used the CD version
<Dheeraj_k> try memory test
<EduNotWork> k
<EduNotWork> my friend actually started a workstation install
<EduNotWork> Is there someway to install the needed packages to get LTSP and all that?
<maccabeus> starting a new thread from edunotwork...what's the area needing most help in edubuntu right now? I'd like to figure out a way to contribute
<maccabeus> edunotwork: I'm sure you can add the appropriate packages using synaptic, after the fact. then check out the wiki for info on setting up the ltsp side of things. if your friend has not invested much into the workstation yet (like if he's still installing), then I'd recommend that he start over on the install....
<EduNotWork> Haha thanks man
<EduNotWork> is there anyway to turn the workstation into a server unit?
<EduNotWork> edubuntu workstation that is
<Burgundavia> what kind of server?
<maccabeus> anybody running a calendar server on edubuntu for collaboration?
<EduNotWork> Burgundavia: I need to get thin clients (or any other machines) to boot off Edubuntu off of lAN
<EduNotWork> LAN*
<maccabeus> edunotwork: have you setup the edubuntu server yet?
<EduNotWork> I have the workstation install currently running on a machine
<maccabeus> take a look through synaptic and search for ltsp -- you'll have to add those packages if you don't want to reinstall
<maccabeus> no
<maccabeus> scratch that
<maccabeus> try also searching for edubuntu
<maccabeus> in synaptix
<maccabeus> synaptic
<willvdl> ping nixternal
<nixternal> willvdl: pong?
<willvdl> hey, just going through doc.u.c
<nixternal> ya, that is our staging location
<willvdl> does doc.u.c only show "latest" stuff from svn?
<nixternal> yes
<willvdl> meaning, for eg. "about Edubuntu" is for Feisty
<willvdl> How would one find devel versions for 6.10 & 6.06?
<nixternal> that is correct...all the docs are being pulled from trunk, which are for feisty
<nixternal> well, if you wanted just the .xml versions they would be located under the branches directory on the svn server
<nixternal> https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/branches
<Burgundavia> willvdl: the devel versions are now the final ones, as seen on help.ubuntu.com
<Burgundavia> for 6.06 and .610
<nixternal> the docs for Edubuntu in the 6.10 and 6.06 directories though are not going to be what was released though
<nixternal> Burgundavia: there aren't any Edubuntu builds on help though
<Burgundavia> hmm
<willvdl> Burgwork, by devel versions you mean stable versions?
<Burgundavia> well, that is because the only edubuntu stuff has not been developed in our repos
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> however, the ubuntu stuff is mostly correct
<nixternal> exactly Burgundavia, which I hope gets fixed ASAP
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> it is already there, we just need the permissions stuff
<willvdl> okie. I'm just looking at/for overlaps bewteen edubuntu and ubuntu
<willvdl> and how to point to the right sets of docs
<Burgundavia> with the topic based help, the duplication issue will go away
<Burgundavia> as the edubuntu people will only need to write edubuntu specific stuff
<Burgundavia> anyway, I truly need ot sleep'
<willvdl> thanks
<willvdl> Hey highvoltage, do you perhaps know why https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiki is not the same as https://wiki.edubuntu.org/?
<highvoltage> willvdl: I do indeed
<highvoltage> willvdl: wiki.ubuntu.com and wiki.edubuntu.org is the same wiki
<willvdl> highvoltage, groovy. Just wanted to know if you know :P
<willvdl> yip
<highvoltage> willvdl: kubuntu.org also has the same frontpage as all of them.
<highvoltage> oh ok :)
<highvoltage> willvdl: they used to be seperate wiki's. according to ogra and myself, it was better when it was seperate wiki's
<willvdl> but www.edubuntu.o points to the wiki as wiki.edub.o/EdubuntuWiki
<highvoltage> willvdl: sabdfl likes all the wiki's combined though, and there are some good reasons for that in terms of management and duplication
<willvdl> and not wiki.edub.o
<highvoltage> willvdl: yes, that's the Edubuntu wiki 'homepage'
<highvoltage> willvdl: making sense?
<willvdl> Doh, I'm an idiot
<willvdl> Was not actually reading wiki.edu.o, was just looking at the css theme...
<highvoltage> aaah
<willvdl> can be confusing :)
<highvoltage> it can indeed
<willvdl> ok then
* willvdl goes to hide in the corner
<highvoltage> no need for that. edubuntugirl will sit in the corner for you
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: stand in the corner
* edubuntugirl goes to stand in corner <sad puppy face>
<willvdl> righteous
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> poor edubuntugirl :(
<highvoltage> ok edubuntugirl you can come back now
<edubuntugirl> yay!
<Kamping_Kaiser> *giggle* :)
<willvdl> Is the (https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters) CookBook completely deprecated now?
<willvdl> As in  superceded by handbook for all supported versions of edubuntu?
<Dheeraj_k> hi I just installed apache2 phpmyadmin php4 mysql
<Dheeraj_k> but I am not able to login to mysql database
<Dheeraj_k> through phpmyadmin
<Dheeraj_k> it is giving this error (" #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)")
<willvdl> hey RichEd
<RichEd> hi there willvdl
<RichEd> been fighting with my network this morning ... now seems to be okay :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi RichEd ! :)
<RichEd> ( after UDS & AH realised perhaps I need to set encryption & password on my wifi point to avoid leeches :)
<RichEd> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<willvdl> RichEd, how about simple MAC filtering
<willvdl> did you check the garden for any leech gangs?
<RichEd> willvdl: I've set up encryption with a hexadecimal key ... it's working now ... easier to allow for visitors like JaneW's dad when he pops in on business trips
<willvdl> Rightio
<RichEd> ==== edubuntu meeting in 6 mins in #ubuntu-meeting ==========
<ogra> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi ogra :)
<ogra> hey
<willvdl> ogra woot
<RichEd> ==== edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting ==== Now ======
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<jsgotangco> so yeah
<jsgotangco> ogra: please remove my admin in members
<ogra> i cant ... that needs to be done by the CC
* willvdl must remember to sign up for council some time soon
<jsgotangco> oh
<ogra> but i'll inform the right people
<willvdl> edubuntugirl, what is CC?
<edubuntugirl> willvdl: excuse me?
<ogra> the edubuntu-memebers team is owned by CC
<ogra> community council
<willvdl> ogra, I know...just checking of she does  :)
<ogra> seems not :)
<jsgotangco> ogra: thanks...im sure we'll get to work again
<willvdl> facinated by bots
<willvdl> msg edubuntugirl, tell ogra that you don't know what CC means
<willvdl> doh
<ogra> haha
<edubuntugirl> ogra: by the way, willvdl told me to tell you 'you don't know what CC means' 7 seconds ago (on Wed Nov 29 16:11:05 2006)
<willvdl> doh doh
<ogra> LOL
<willvdl> edubuntugirl, go hide in the corner
<edubuntugirl> willvdl: huh?
<willvdl> edubuntugirl: stand in the corner
* edubuntugirl goes to stand in corner <sad puppy face>
<willvdl> ok edubuntugirl you can come back now
<willvdl> she didn't sya yay
<willvdl> oh well
<RichEd> edubuntugirl: tell willvdl: tell edubuntugirl: tell RichEd says can edubuntugirl handle logic loops ?
<edubuntugirl> Righto, RichEd!
<willvdl> small things amuse small minds
<edubuntugirl> willvdl: by the way, RichEd told me to tell you 'tell edubuntugirl: tell RichEd says can edubuntugirl handle logic loops ?' 11 seconds ago (on Wed Nov 29 16:13:47 2006)
<willvdl> more like infinite loops
<RichEd> Wew ... I'm cooking in my little office today ... 23 degrees C and sweating ...
<SimonAnibal> RichEd: Back? How was all your travel?
<jsgotangco> hey RichEd
<RichEd> hey SimonAnibal :) was looking for your nick in the channel yesterday
<SimonAnibal> I'm usually only on during work times, since my router at home drops packets and makes it impossible to keep an IRC connection for long
<RichEd> SimonAnibal: tiring ... too much time in airports and planes ... but quite constructive in-between travels
<SimonAnibal> RichEd: Right on! I enjoy travel, myself
<RichEd> now catching up with a huuuge mail backlog ... and then back to normal work next week
<willvdl> RichEd, my GF has been in Copenhagen for three days without her luggage (got lost in Zurich)
<RichEd> SimonAnibal: yep ... but not 55 hours in airplanes in 3 weeks + airport check in time !
<SimonAnibal> RichEd: Agreed, though I enjoy adding new airports to my "places been" list
<RichEd> willvdl: ouch ... they promise bridging money for clothes etc, but make it almost impossible to get it out of them
<SimonAnibal> RichEd: I'm 6'5", so most forms of travel are particularly cramped for me
<SimonAnibal> RichEd: This summer, I traveled on a bus for about 18 hours each way in order to get to the border between Venezuela and Brazil, and it was one of the most uncomfortable experiences of my life
<RichEd> SimonAnibal: 6'3.5" so I know the story ... they check in peoplea are tired of hearing me ask for an emergency exist seat
* RichEd blames all the typo's on a sweaty desk and keyboard
<SimonAnibal> RichEd: Beautiful experience otherwise, then there's the fact that Venezuelan bus and taxi drivers have an alarming fetish for frostbite
<SimonAnibal> I believe the reasoning is "Since it's sweltering outside, if I freeze myself I should be about the right temperature on average"...I don't think it works, though, because one should not have to carry a blanket with oneself in order to stay warm in the tropics
<SimonAnibal> Or, as in my case, not carry a blanket and freeze
<jsgotangco> hahaha
<jsgotangco> fetish for frosbite
<jsgotangco> i like
<SimonAnibal> jsgotangco: It's the only way I can explain why someone would crank the air conditioner at full blast even when the temperature is such that the passengers are huddled under covers in order to maintain body heat
<SimonAnibal> jsgotangco: it's a mystery to me, even my brother does it and he can't explain to me why
<jsgotangco> perhaps force the body to do its natural self-defense mechanisms?
* RichEd is out for 30 mins
<antoniou> hello everyone
<SimonAnibal> antoniou: Howdy!
<sbalneav> Morning all
<RichEd> his royal scottyness ... hello from hot & sweaty cape town
<jsgotangco> hi
<jsgotangco> RichEd: so how are things going on your side
<jsgotangco> ?
<antoniou> hello richard
<antoniou> greetings from greece
<sbalneav> RichEd: Greetings from cold and snowy Winnipeg.
<RichEd> thanks antoniou :) we have some partners in Greece - PLATON school
<antoniou> more than partners... friends :-)
<sbalneav> 15 cm of snow yesterday, and a relatively balmy - 17C, with windchill, feels like -25 C
<RichEd> jsgotangco: good thanks ... just trying to get back into gear after 3.5 weeks away from the routine
<RichEd> ubooontu !
<antoniou> uboooontu !
<sbalneav> The edubuntu group pic with the sign we took really worked out great.
<RichEd> sbalneav: ouch ... no outside barbeques for the burgers then ?
<sbalneav> No, Propane barbeques work until -30
<sbalneav> so we're still OK.
<sbalneav> I've barbequed in january before :)
<RichEd> sbalneav: not really a spectator sport though !
<sbalneav> no
<sbalneav> You grill and go in to eat :)
<RichEd> antoniou: can you remember the date for Italy meeting in 2007 ?
<antoniou> if i'm not mistaken 22.2
<antoniou> or 24.2
<jsgotangco> its all good
<RichEd> thanks antoniou :)
<antoniou> RichEd: I'll ask my principle today I'll tell you tomorrow
<antoniou> no prob
<antoniou> RichEd: my boss said the meeting is on the 22.2 or 23.2
<RichEd> Thanks ... I've look at the dates and 22 is a Thursday ... and I think we agreed Thu / Fri / Sat
<juliux> ****REMINDER edubuntu session on #ubuntu-classroom now;)********
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<plagerism> is edubuntu suited to do a network boot?
<highvoltage> it is indeed
<highvoltage> plagerism: you might also want to join #ubuntu-classroom, ogra is explaining a large deal of edubuntu things at the moment
<highvoltage> which makes for good reading.
<plagerism> I hope I didnt miss the stuff I am interested in
<plagerism> My teacher recently asked me to find a replacement for the current installation of Linux.
<highvoltage> plagerism: look at the topic, logs are also kept of the channel
<highvoltage> plagerism: what are you currently using?
<plagerism> Well they are using an archaic version of Redhat
<plagerism> And using evms to rootsnap the isntallation upon boot
<plagerism> (revert to the known good install)
<plagerism> So all changes are lost upon reboot
<plagerism> And me being a ubuntu User myself and although not exactly designed for the College Market I definately think that it would be a start if consideration has been made for the needs of this install
<plagerism> actually ogra just mentioned exactly what I am talking about
<cbx33> guys and gals, I'm so sorry I missed the meeting, I had net access down at work for the day, it only popped on every few minutes or so
<cbx33> plus the guy who I normally use the cgiirc on his server....it well died
<cbx33> ping ogra
<cbx33> just reading meeting log now
<cbx33> anyone know of a freenode cgiirc that has free channel choice and is reliable
<rockprincess> hello? is anybody out there?
<cbx33> indeed we are
<ogra> sure
<cbx33> ogra, dude, I'm so sorry
<cbx33> I was trying all day to get in
<cbx33> but our ISP at the school is so dodgy lately
<ogra> well, lets just discuss the topic next meeting
<ogra> i dont see us in a hurry
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> no
<rockprincess> i've got some splendid news :)
<cbx33> go for it
<ogra> shoot
<rockprincess> i'm meeting my ex-teacher wednesday, next week!
<rockprincess> i'm gonna present my edubuntu project on my laptop, and hopefully she will agree to use it for her school
<ogra> cool !!
<ogra> thats very good news :)
<cbx33> excellent...
<cbx33> way to go rockprincess
<rockprincess> then next week i can ask a uni professor to coach me through my bachelor assignment
<cbx33> ogra, I enjoyed your blog post btw
<ogra> thanks :)
<rockprincess> i think i'd new a very good presentation to convince her that edubuntu is the right choice
<cbx33> so did the kids
<cbx33> they thoght the circles triangle thing was hilarious
<ogra> heh
<ogra> yeah
<rockprincess> what would you suggest to include into my presentation document?
<ogra> well, i have only a german presentation i gave once but thats only in pdf ... dont ask for the OO.o doc
<rockprincess> i have everything installed that would be useful i guess...but i want to pinpoint the obvious reasons....
<cbx33> rockprincess, does she have a whole day
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/LinuxTagTalk.pdf
<rockprincess> ogra: that's fine....i'm german speaking myself :) i'm from vienna, austria!
<cbx33> there is sooooo much good ;)
<ogra> yay
<highvoltage> ogra: nice session
<cbx33> indeed
<ogra> its a bit old, but should give you some generic insight
<ogra> apart from that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuSchoolAdvocacy
<ogra> thats a very good document
<rockprincess> cbx33: i guess only a few hours, and i guess she wants to talk about her new born baby boy as well......but even if it's just 1 hour of edubuntu talk it'll be enough....
<ogra> highvoltage, thanks
<rockprincess> ogra: excellent, danke ;))))
<ogra> :)
<cbx33> hehe ogra ;) - cool
<cbx33> glad it came in useful
<cbx33> one of our guinuea pigs passed away on monday :(
<ogra> cbx33, its an awesome doc :)
<ogra> oh no !
<cbx33> it needs updating
<cbx33> yup little trinity...our favourite little grey agouti pig
<cbx33> it was so tough....:(
<rockprincess> i'm soooo excited, i'd like to meet her this week already......i'm soooo impatient :(
<ogra> cbx33, yeah, i belive that
<rockprincess> awww sorry to hear that cbx33 :((((((
<cbx33> thanky guys
<cbx33> it's been a bad year for our pigs
<cbx33> we started it with 5
<cbx33> and now have only 2
<ogra> ouch
<cbx33> and one of those is poorly too
<cbx33> soon it'll just the hyperactive long haired Goku left ;)
<rockprincess> are you going to bury it?
<cbx33> already done
<cbx33> :')
<maccabeus> ogra, you here?
<ogra> indeed
<ogra> :)
<ogra> welcome maccabeus
<maccabeus> hi ogra,
<rockprincess> hi maccabeus!!
<maccabeus> i'll take a look at the advocacy page (I had to step out a few minutes ago for a meeting)
<maccabeus> hi
<maccabeus> i've been interested in k12ltsp for quite some time
<maccabeus> first real ltsp that I've implemented though was edubuntu
<maccabeus> i'm running dapper in an alternative/special needs type environment
<maccabeus> with donated eqipment
<ogra> nice!
<cbx33> rockprincess, http://www.edubuntu.org/UsingEdubuntu is the up to date ESA document
<maccabeus> running server on a dell p4 2GHz with ide disk
<cbx33> you should take info from there generally ;)
<maccabeus> and some p3 1GHz workstations from compaq that just rock for netbooting
<maccabeus> it's really sweet
<ogra> sounds like :) you could even use the netbooted workstation mode with such big clients :)
<ogra> (which will be in feisty)
<rockprincess> cbx33: thank you very much for your help! i'll definitely use it!
<maccabeus> students like it -- teacher likes it -- i've installed citrix client for him as well as groupwise client so he can get into email
<cbx33> rockprincess, if you can think of any good ideas to update it
<maccabeus> ogra, what is netbooted workstation mode?
<cbx33> shout
<ogra> maccabeus, feisty ltsp will have an option to build an ltsp environment that loads the full desktop on the client directly to save server ressources if you have a bigger set of clients around
<maccabeus> ogra, so it does an image based install on the fly?
<rockprincess> cbx33: of course I will, and I'm pretty sure I will have a few clever ideas, but I'm pretty occupied til friday afternoon...i'll read it on the weekend and then let you know what i think of it.......
<cbx33> yeh sure
<ogra> sort of ...
<cbx33> really do hope it helps
<maccabeus> ogra, what happens on reboot, another install?
<cbx33> that's why we wrote it
<ogra> ltsp currently only runs the X server locally
<ogra> the fat-client spec defines to run the whole desktop on the client
<ogra> no, you netboot like you would do with a thin client
<ogra> it mounts /opt/ltsp/i386-workstation readonly via nfs
<ogra> that path has a full ubuntu install
<maccabeus> ogra, interesting -- so I'd guess performance is better...
<ogra> the plan is to have one workstation as "master workstation" where yu can make all changes to the system
<ogra> that are then picked up by all others on next bot
<ogra> *boot
<ogra> yeah, you should be able to run several hundret clients on one server in this setup
<ogra> but the clients need to be bigger
<ogra> i.e 1Ghz at least and 256M
<maccabeus> Nice -- right -- they have to have a bit more muscle...I would definitely recommend keeping both options so you can choose your own adventure :)
<ogra> while thin clients run fine with 300Mhz and 32M
<maccabeus> Has anyone run edubuntu on a sparc server yet?
<ogra> indeed it will only be an additional option ...
<ogra> the default will stay a classic ltsp
<ogra> not that i know of ...
<ogra> i know fabbione tried ltsp on sparc and some people in debian have tried it as well
<ogra> but edubuntu as a whole wasnt brought to my attention for sparc yet
<ogra> i'd love to hear somethin from that area :)
<cbx33> ogra, that feisty ltsp setup sounds awesome
<ogra> its all standing and falling with the network authentication and ability to mount /home from an nfs server
<maccabeus> I guess it might be a better strategy, if someone had the money or connection to get new Sun equipment, to go with one of their AMD multiproc servers
<ogra> only if that is implemented we'll be able to implement the other pieces
<ogra> the AMD systems shouldnt be a prob at all
<maccabeus> so are you going the ldap route for auth?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> we'll use the sambaldap tools from moquist_
<maccabeus> mounting /home from nfs is old school for some folks (I've not messed with nfs much)
<ogra> they are already running fine on ubuntu environments ...
<cbx33> ogra, is that just an nfs share....of are we looking for cifs too?
<maccabeus> I'd imagine that PAM/SAMBA/LDAP integration would be the glue I'd look at for the auth piece
<cbx33> indeed
<ogra> well, doing it automatically on login is not as easy :)
<cbx33> indeed not
<cbx33> I manage to get it 90% working in dapper
<ogra> right it will be ldap and pam ...
<ogra> for the start we said we'd onyl do NFS shares and grow into cifs alter
<ogra> later
<maccabeus> ldap adds a significant layer of complexity for me as a sysadmin -- so it would require some good interface/ui for teachers to maintain/use
<ogra> we'll use edsadmin
<ogra> moquist_ is already in contact with uphstream to get it workig flawless for us
<maccabeus> haven't heard of that -- I'll have to check it out
<ogra> its a very simplified ldap usermanagement tool
<ogra> really focusing o usermanagement only
<ogra> the plan is to replace the users-admin from gnome with it as soon as you have edubuntu-auth-server or edubuntu-auth-client installed
<moquist> ogra: hiya :)
<ogra> hey moquist !!
<ogra> i'm finally home
<ogra> preparing the first milestone CD this week
<ogra> from next week on i should have lots of spare cycles for new development then
<maccabeus> looks easy from the screenshots
<moquist> ogra: I'm getting my NH state tech-ed conference presentations (on Moodle portfolios and OSS apps) out of the way today so I can get on to the next TODO: Edubuntu Feisty. :)
<moquist> ogra: sounds like we're basically in sync, then. Excellent.
<ogra> yay
* moquist heads back to the conference
* ogra needs a break ... my neck is hurting afetr three hours without break ...
<maccabeus> catch you later ogra --
<ogra> to much travelling recently ..
<ogra> yeah, bbl
<cbx33> !seen LaserJock
<ubotu> I last saw LaserJock (n=mantha@ubuntu/member/laserjock) 18m 51s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<cbx33> damn it
<cbx33> !seen LaserJock
<ubotu> I last saw LaserJock (n=mantha@ubuntu/member/laserjock) 55m 44s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<cbx33> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi cbx33
<cbx33> howz it going
<bddebian> OK, thanks.  You?
<cbx33> yeh good
<LaserJock> ogra: you alive? :-)
#edubuntu 2006-11-30
* kgoetz gears up for battle against ltspfs
<highvoltage> kgoetz: heh! I've been battling with it too :)
<highvoltage> (although haven't had much time for it this week)
<highvoltage> the games will begin again this afternoon :)
<kgoetz> *grin*
<kgoetz> i'v got 2 hours :|
<kgoetz> highvoltage: do you know of any instructiouns?
* kgoetz wondres if ltspfs could be used for hdds or just media
<RichEd-1> greetz
<kgoetz> gday
<kgoetz> highvoltage: do you need 'ltspfsd' and 'fuse' installed to do ltspfs? or just one?
<kgoetz> RichEd: how are you today?
<RichEd> Well ... thanks for asking Karl ... and yourself ?
<kgoetz> very hot and tired, otherwise ok thankyou
<kgoetz> ooh, and just discovered i need 'ltspfsd' installed in my chroot... i think :)
<RichEd> hot & tired ... you in the southern hemisphere then ? or a room with bad ventilation :)
<kgoetz> *grin* both
<kgoetz> brb. rebooting terminal... hopefully with local storage
<kgoetz> aww... i messed up somehow :(
<kgoetz> RichEd: how long will you be online for/around?
<RichEd> most of today ... just started
<kgoetz> goodoh.
<kgoetz> i'll probalbly be able to catch you then
<kgoetz> OMG LTSP SOUND :O:O
<kgoetz> sorry about that... had to let it out :)
<kgoetz> grrr. nearly there!. the client is creating the devices for my USB drive, but not making /tmp/drives
* kgoetz wonders what he hasnt installed yet
<kgoetz> ogra: should i ping you with dapper ltsp questions, or #ltsp? or both?
<stgraber> morning
<RichEd> hi stgraber
<stgraber> How was Poland ?
<cbx33> hey RichEd
<RichEd> stgraber: work = good ... country = different ... can feel & see the impact of ww2 and communism ... food = unusual :)
<RichEd> cbx33: hey hey hey
<highvoltage> kgoetz: you need both, sorry, been away
<highvoltage> kgoetz: how is your system configured? on a default new edubuntu installation it should work out of the box.
<cbx33> brb
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<highvoltage> RichEd: I like your 'left' message :)
<RichEd> highvoltage :) willvdl asked me "don't the arrows go the wrong way" ... and I told him it was intended to cause a mental disconnect
<highvoltage> heh
<RichEd> as in "left stage right"
<eilker> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<eilker> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cbx33> umm....do i remember correctly that rar can't be opened on linux?
<gnomefreak> cbx33: it can there is a package in repos for rar packages
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
* ogra has the first fat-client running :D
<RichEd> w00t  ogra
* RichEd is back a bit ... need to get to the bank
<highvoltage> ogra: you mean, the first edubuntu fat client ;)
<highvoltage> ogra: great :)
<ogra> yeah ... my workstation plugin works ...
<ogra> (i cheated a bit and created a user, ldap integration must happen befre i can finish fat-clients)
<highvoltage> wow, great.
<highvoltage> RichEd: please ping me when you're back
<ogra> and i need to think about ip forwarding ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> highvoltage, i have ubuntu+ltsp, rather then edubuntu
<highvoltage> Kamping_Kaiser: ogra is talking about something else, booting a full workstation, but over the network :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> highvoltage, i'm talking about what i spoke to you about last, as kgoetz ;)
<highvoltage> Kamping_Kaiser: aaaah!
<highvoltage> ogra: performance is nice, hey?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fat client would rock
<highvoltage> ogra: I like how nicely sound and usb devices just work
<highvoltage> ogra: and it responds better when you unplug the network cable and plug it back in too
<ogra> Kamping_Kaiser, fat-client is running here ... ltsp-build-client has already the new plugin locally ... i'll add it to the package with the next upload
<Kamping_Kaiser> ogra, sounds awsome. wish it was in an LTS version *grin*
<ogra> well, you can just copy over the plugin, should work ...
* Kamping_Kaiser will stick to his thin clients for now. 
<ogra> but you will need to set up the ldap integration manually
<RichEd> ping highvoltage
<highvoltage> hey RichEd
<RichEd> highvoltage: what's up ?
<highvoltage> making food at the moment so my concentration is a bit divided :)
<highvoltage> RichEd: I'm a bit bothered by my increasing inactivity in Edubuntu
<highvoltage> RichEd: It's really not that I don't want to help, it's just that each time I think "there, my workload will be coming down now" it actually goes up
<highvoltage> I'm not sure how other people are feeling about it, and how this impacts my EC status.
<RichEd> highvoltage: ^^ that's a usual syndrome of taking on more responsibility ...
<RichEd> I have not heard one single bad comment ... so rest assured.
<highvoltage> RichEd: ok. but I'd like you and others to know that I'm still committed to Edubuntu
<RichEd> I see that many of you guys (you, jerome, etc.) as being the old blood, the pioneers who laid the groundwork ...
<RichEd> I also see that moving on is part of your personal career focus and growth ...
<highvoltage> yep.
<highvoltage> it's just that I don't want to completely 'move on' :)
<RichEd> It's up to me to recruit more new blood, and to use you for your knowledge, and not your sweat.
<highvoltage> next week we're releasing our first public release of tuxlab. it's very buggy but also nice.
<highvoltage> I hope to get some more volunteers and get tuxlab fixed up, then get all our cool stuff into edubuntu.
<RichEd> i.e. I see you as being a perfect mentor (how to do, what to do) being able to guide the new energy (the actual to do bit)
<highvoltage> I want to have a healthy upstream/downstream relationship, which is why I'd like to stay involved with Ubuntu as far as my capacity allows.
<highvoltage> RichEd: that's a big compliment :)
<highvoltage> RichEd: thank you
<RichEd> So, if we can call on you for less interactions, but filtered, then your impact can be as big, but more from a conductor, rather than a player.
<highvoltage> ah, I see.
<highvoltage> almost like with ogra and his clones
<RichEd> The way I see it, and as I have been saying to many people, we should be getting a wave of new people intersted in helping, but with more of a "keen end user capability" rather than a linux mechanic bent.
<highvoltage> absolutely.
<highvoltage> although, I'd like to think that I'm very end user orientated too :)
* highvoltage checks on food, brb
<RichEd> If we can use you guys as our upstream, you can help us by helping the lesser skilled, but higher numbers downstream.
<RichEd> I said "capability" = skill level ... not ability to help / empathise / understand :)
<highvoltage> ah ok
<Dheeraj_k> elo every body :)
<Dheeraj_k> wats up?
<highvoltage> that's great. I like this kind of discussion.
<highvoltage> RichEd: I'll ping you more often so that we can keep the discussion open
<Dheeraj_k> i am facing little bit  problem with ed-ubuntu
<highvoltage> RichEd: I really believe there's lots of space where the projects can benefit from each other
<highvoltage> hi Dheeraj_k
<Dheeraj_k> hi voltage! r u fully charged?
<Dheeraj_k> ok here is the problem
<highvoltage> Dheeraj_k: :)
<Dheeraj_k> today i upgraded my windows from xp to mce
<highvoltage> mce?
<Dheeraj_k> but than i lost ubuntu  :(
<highvoltage> Dheeraj_k: do you have an alternate install cd?
<Dheeraj_k> now my pc is booting in windows
<highvoltage> Dheeraj_k: it has a rescue mode where you can simply re-install grub
<Dheeraj_k> media center edition
<highvoltage> Dheeraj_k: windows is quite nasty like that, it overwites your master boot record on installation without asking :/
<Dheeraj_k> b4 upgrading to mce i took the backup of all my ubuntu file
<Dheeraj_k> and also /var/apt/archive
<Dheeraj_k> now i have installed ed-ubuntu
<Dheeraj_k> now how can i install packages from
<Dheeraj_k> var/cache/apt/archives
<Dheeraj_k> my net speed is not good so i can't download each and every package from net
<Dheeraj_k> thats why i took the backup of apt file which i downloaded from net
<highvoltage> Dheeraj_k: you can add them to a local archive and then install from it
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: google clug wiki installing deb without compromising dependencies
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: Google found 'CLUG Wiki - How do I install a .deb file I downloaded without ...', at http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/How_do_I_install_a_.deb_file_I_downloaded_without_compromising_dependencies%3F
<highvoltage> Dheeraj_k: that guide may give you some good insight on how to do it
<RichEd> highvoltage: 100% ^^^
<highvoltage> :)
<Dheeraj_k> thanx mate :)
<Dheeraj_k> btw wat is the use of `apt-get -f install ?
<Dheeraj_k> does it install the broken packages?
<Dheeraj_k> !essentail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essentail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dheeraj_k> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cbx33> are you looking for
<cbx33> build_essential
<cbx33> !build_essential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build_essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cbx33> bah
<Dheeraj_k> yeah crapy bot
<highvoltage> Dheeraj_k: apt-get -f install removes or adds packages to keep your system sane
<Dheeraj_k> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Dheeraj_k> !who
<ubotu> Please don't ask questions like "Who knows about ....".  Just ask the question you would ask them.  If someone can help, they'll answer.
<sbalneav_> Morning all
<stgraber> hi
<Dheeraj_k> sbalneav: good morning :)
<Dheeraj_k> !hello  |  stgraber
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<bddebian> Heya
<highvoltage> heya dbbedian
<Dheeraj_k> hie
<Dheeraj_k> does any body know how to mount iso image?
<jbrefort> mount -o loop ...
<Dheeraj_k> file is in ngr format
<Dheeraj_k> image created using nero
<jbrefort> never did that, don't know
<stgraber> you need to convert it to the iso format first
<stgraber> there is a software to do that, but I can't remember the name
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: karmaladder
<edubuntugirl> highvoltage: excuse me?
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Got a quick (I hope) question:  does flash work on edgy, through a thin client?  Haven't tweaked anything yet, but when I visit a site that has flash (like youtube.com) from a thin client, it crashes the browser.  Visiting directly on the server works fine.
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: goodnight
<edubuntugirl> goodnight, highvoltage. I'll keep an eye out for the MS spies while you sleep.
<highvoltage> thanks!
<Burgwork> sb
<Burgwork> hmm, no scott
<cbx33> HI ALL
<cbx33> whoops capitols slipped out
#edubuntu 2006-12-01
<cafuego_> ping ping ping!
* kgoetz grin.
<kgoetz> i'm wondering if anyone has actually got ltspfs working under dapper, and how they did it?
<kgoetz> packages.ubuntu.com is broken :( i searched 'ltsp' in 'dapper backports' and it gave me answers for 'edgy'
<kgoetz> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/34121/+viewstatus :(
<kgoetz> close as i'v got to an answer so far
<cafuego_> well, admittedly 'dapper backports' are edgy packages ;-)
<kgoetz> yes, well :P
<cbx33> ogra_fat: Been eating too much again ogra?
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> hi edubuntugirl
<edubuntugirl> wasup, cbx33!
<prashant> hello
<prashant> exit
<sbalneav> Morning all
<highvoltage> morning scott
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<mrlinux> help
<sbalneav> Yes?
<sbalneav> With what?
<mrlinux> dhcp
<mrlinux> i have 2 adapters and i need to setup dhcp only on eth1
<sbalneav> easy
<sbalneav> Edit /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<mrlinux> ok i don't know how to edit it
<mrlinux> i bunch of it is commented out
<sbalneav> yp
<sbalneav> the line you want is INTERFACES="eth1"
<sbalneav> Change that, and then do a "invoke-rc.d dhcp3-server restart"
<sbalneav> and it should only dhcp on eth1
<mrlinux> hold on i am going to paste bin it because i need to change the adapter address to 192.168.0.*
<mrlinux> shit
<mrlinux> sorry
<mrlinux> i'll be back i need to log in to my root
<mrlinux> but i didn't set a root password
<sbalneav> you don't need to
<sbalneav> just use sudo
<sbalneav> sudo <command> will get you root access to that command.
<sbalneav> if you just want root command line, sudo su -
<mrlinux> invoke-rc.d dhcp3-server restart
<mrlinux> dhcpd self-test failed. Please fix the config file.
<mrlinux> The error was:
<mrlinux> drop_privileges: could not set group id: Operation not permitted
<mrlinux> invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcp3-server, action "restart" failed.
<mrlinux> sorry
<stgraber> Why always sudo su - ?? isn't sudo -s exactly the same and shorter ? :)
<mrlinux> ment paste bin
<mrlinux> so what do i do
<mrlinux> afk  phone
<sbalneav> What's the address of the paste bin post?
<sbalneav> You havent said here.
<sbalneav> stgraber: It's just what I always type.
<mrlinux> paste bin isn't working
<mrlinux> i cant connect
<stgraber> try ubuntu.pastebin.com
<stgraber> paste.ubuntu-nl.org doesn't seem to work
<mrlinux> http://pastebin.com/836975
<antoniou> good evening
#edubuntu 2006-12-02
<JJAUA> Hi
<JJAUA> busy here?
<JJAUA> can anyone give me some info on setting up Edubuntu with ltsp?
<Burgwork> JJAUA: what help do you need?
<JJAUA> hi burgwork
<JJAUA> well, I'm a IT teacher and network admin. due to the lack of money. I wanna change my classroom
<JJAUA> i thought of using edubuntu with ltsp
<Burgwork> right
<JJAUA> do you have experience with ?
<Burgwork> http://www.edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<JJAUA> been there
<Burgwork> what is your question?
<JJAUA> when i install the server
<JJAUA> do I get a GUI?
<JJAUA> or only commandline
<Burgwork> gui
<JJAUA> ok
<JJAUA> how do i setup the terminals?
<Burgwork> you need machines with PXE cards
<JJAUA> ok, dunno if i have that.. i think the NIC's are Realtech 8***
<Burgwork> hmm, I have no idea
<JJAUA> 8139
<JJAUA> chip is used a lot
<JJAUA> so, do you have a classroom installed or a lab?
<Burgwork> neither
<Burgwork> never installed Edubuntu
<JJAUA> ok... what do you do with unbuntu/edubuntu
<Burgwork> wiki.ubuntu.com/CoreyBurger
<JJAUA> wow... sorry man... didn't know you're and expert!
<Burgwork> right
<Burgwork> have you installed the server yet?
<JJAUA> i did a workstation install do get to know the system a bit
<Burgwork> ah
<JJAUA> i do have a big problem however... in our school (dutch language) we use a lot of book/methods for worprocessing etc. that use M$ office
<JJAUA> can I use that with Wine on the terminal server?
<Burgwork> have you tested those on OpenOffice?
<JJAUA> I did, but the problem is, with a lot of kids at a low level, it's hard to have different software then the book says... you know all the menus' etc
<Burgwork> right
<Burgwork> I understand that
<JJAUA> so far can't get any educatinal methods with Openoffice...
<JJAUA> too bad../
<JJAUA> :(
<JJAUA> or do you know any?
<Burgwork> sorry, I am a salesman and  a marketer, not an educator
<JJAUA> ok... thanks for your help so far
<Burgwork> no worries
<Burgwork> from a quick google it looks like your cards are at least PXE-ready, if they dont do pxe already
<JJAUA> yeah, i just read it
<JJAUA> where u from? TO?
<Burgwork> VictoriAZ
<Burgwork> Victoria, rather
<JJAUA> getting cold up there?
<Burgwork> snowed the other day, totally unseasonable
<JJAUA> haha
<JJAUA> man.. AC's runnign 24/7 here
<Burgwork> where are you?
<Burgwork> antilles?
<JJAUA> yep, Aruba
<JJAUA> next to it
<JJAUA> nice island
<JJAUA> maybe go to the beach 2moro ;)
<Burgwork> lucky
<JJAUA> we'lll you're invitied..
<Burgwork> hah
<JJAUA> i'll buy u a beer (or 2)
<JJAUA> well, thanks so far, i'll do some more research on it, and try to get it work
<Burgwork> no worries
<JJAUA> got a whole bunch of old computers
<Burgwork> come back
<JJAUA> will do, thanks
<Burgwork> tell us how it went, send us pictures
<JJAUA> ok!
<Burgwork> we are looking for stories and pictures of real world users
<JJAUA> ok... I think some of the wiki/or documentation needs to be a bit more clear... I'm an administrator myself, unknown to linux though, but i suppose there's a big tech-bridge to cross for educators
<Burgwork> yep
<JJAUA> all the people I talk to are enthousiastic, but are a bit afraid of the unknown
<Burgwork> I sell another variant of desktop linux, so I see it all day
<JJAUA> ok.. which do you sell?
<Burgwork> DiscoverStation
<Burgwork> fedora based
<JJAUA> ah, ok.
<JJAUA> website?
<Burgwork> userful.com
<JJAUA> looks very good
<JJAUA> and 100% true... that's why i want linux... i'm so sick and tired of the windows cap... $$$ and virus/malware
<JJAUA> etc
<JJAUA> too much work and $$$
<rockprincess> ogra, are you here?
<JJAUA> can anyone help me with a question about terminal server?
<JJAUA> hi, I want to install microsoft office (with Wine) on an Edubuntu server, will that work for the students that logon with ltsp?
<michaelpo> hi... i'm trying to view youtube.... it require flash? do i install from downloading from adobe? or do i use adept? i have downloaded from adobe, it ask me to install gsfonts and gsfonts-x11. how? it ask me for installation path of konqueror? where is it?
<dieter_> Hi
<dieter_> I have a little problem, i'm a teacher and I'm using Kig in my lessons. But Kig won't start anymore
<dieter_> i get this message: kig: ERROR: Communication problem with kig, it probably crashed. when starting kig in the terminal
<dieter_> what could i do?
<dieter_> anyone?
<CR265> OGRA WHAT'S UP BUDDY?
<CR265> Hi to Ogra and Richard! This is Christos from CY
<Dheeraj_k>  is J2EE 1.3  available in ubuntu's repo?
<LaserJock> Dheeraj_k: you might want to check packages.ubuntu.com
<harrypopof> hi all
<stgraber> hi
<harrypopof> ogra ?
<harrypopof> I'm a french Ubuntu User and i made some wallpapers, illustration about Ubuntu, Edubuntu
<LaserJock> harrypopof: cool
<harrypopof> you can see some ideas (logo/wallpapers) for Edubuntu here : http://hpfteam.free.fr/graphisme-libre/
<harrypopof> I always use Licence Art libre (like GPL licence) you can use it for free if you want
<LaserJock> harrypopof: if you are interested in artwork in Edubuntu you should contact are art chief
<harrypopof> Who is it please ?
<LaserJock> https://launchpad.net/people/aliasvegas
<harrypopof> i send 1 mail to ogra and highvoltage
<harrypopof> ok thank you
<harrypopof> i must leave, good evening (20:14 Paris), see you later ;)
#edubuntu 2006-12-03
<juliux> hi RichEd-1
<cliebow> Seveas: did you build .deb for freenx..if so it works awesome
<rockprincess> hello?
<rockprincess> Ogra!
<Dheeraj_k> can any body tell me how apt works?
<rockprincess> yeah sure Dheeraj_k
<rockprincess> what's the problem Dheeraj_k?
<Dheeraj_k> it is dam slow if i'll get idea how it work than i may integrate it with sql server
<Dheeraj_k> to get better performence
<Dheeraj_k> any site?
<Dheeraj_k> for information?
<rockprincess> hmm sorry, no idea
<harrypopof> Hi all
<antoniou> hi harrypopof
<slammm> h
<slammm> hi
<cbx33> hey juliux
<juliux> hi cbx33
<LaserJock> hi Pete
<cbx33> hey LaserJock
#edubuntu 2007-11-26
<oblek> hi, is there any patch/workaround for mounting unpartitioned usb stick in LTSP?
<stgraber> nope, the mounter mounts partition not disk, so you need to have it partitioned first
<stgraber> you could eventually do some kind of script executed by the thin client itself and partitionning the stick if detected as blank, but AFAIK there is no such script available
<oblek> well I'm running an internet cafe, and the idea of formatting users usb stick is not an option
<stgraber> indeed, so they need to have their usb stick partitioned before pluging it into a thin client
<stgraber> I just don't see how you would have a non-partitioned stick, even the new ones you can buy here are already partitionned
<oblek> have you tried http://wiki.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/WorkInProgress#Unpartitioned_USB_Stick_LTSP_4_2 on LTSP5?
<stgraber> I didn't know of that thing, it depends on if that part of the code was changed between 4.2 and 5
<oblek> it doesnt
<oblek> it was different altogether
<oblek> reading the irclogs on this channel, this has been discused before
<jinty_> ignas: A Web UI to build packages/eggs: http://svn.vanguardistas.net/public/vanguardistas.builder/
<jinty_> ignas: and a skeleton schooltool config for that UI: http://svn.vanguardistas.net/public/schooltool.buildconfig/
<jinty_> ignas: Very alpha code... but maybe you want to comment before I go further
<bddebian> Heya
<sbalneav> Morning all
<johnny> hi
<airjump> hello
<bddebian> Heya sbalneav
<airjump> bye
<johnny> where did ldm go in launchpad codebrowse ?
<stgraber> ltsp
<johnny> url?
<stgraber> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ltsp/gutsy-ltsp/files/ogra%40ubuntu.com-20071008091845-31fpsil817otgpnw?file_id=ldm20.1-20070611142051-jkh2vwmsp70sequl-1
<johnny> hmm.. but that doesn't contain the other parts of ltsp
<johnny> hmm.. maybe that url is just confusing
<johnny> stgraber, didn't that get move out of ltsp ?
<johnny> ldm i mean
<johnny> i coulda swore i read they were moving it into it's own package
<johnny> so i didn't expect to find it there
<johnny> like here for example http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/
<johnny> guess it hasn't propagated down to gutsy :)
<stgraber> well, according to apt-cache ldm is built from the "ltsp" source package
<johnny> yes.. the released version certainly is
<johnny> i know that
<moquist> I'm trying to boot to a gutsy server from a different TFTP server. Any advice on how to write my append line?
<moquist> With an NFS root I use ramdisk_size=32000 root=/dev/rd0 rw nfsroot=10.20.1.98:/opt/ltsp/i386, for example.
<moquist> Not sure how to do the NBD root yet.
<stgraber> moquist: looks like you can use : nbdroot=ip:port
<stgraber> at least that's what I understand from client/initramfs/scripts/ltsp-nbd
#edubuntu 2007-11-27
<moquist> stgraber: thx; I had started looking through the initramfs but got distracted into working on other things :p
<xor> does any one knor accessibility software for linux?
<xor> know?
<johnny> that's really generic
<LaserJock> what kind of accessibility software?
<johnny> accessibility is a HUGE topic
<xor> ok, but a''m not looking for gnome/kde features
<xor> i''m look for educacional application
<LaserJock> for teaching students who have accessibility problems?
<xor> yes
<johnny> do you have an already existing app for an other OS that does what you want?
<xor> yes, but none gpl
<xor> here in Brazil public schools MUSt run gpl software
<xor> that''s good, but not easy
<xor> i found some:http://larswiki.atrc.utoronto.ca/wiki/Software
<MagicFab> hey
<MagicFab> I am having trouble starting an LTSP client
<MagicFab> It get the X_SERVER=vesa config fine from lts.conf but the xorg.conf generated does not contain resolutions... so fails to start
<MagicFab> any ideas how to go about this ?
<moquist> MagicFab: is this gutsy?
<MagicFab> gutsy it is
<moquist> We're having thin clients at one site (feisty edubuntu servers, netier TCs with 64MB RAM, LOTS and LOTS of HPLJ4-era printers) freeze hard whenever they try to print from OpenOffice. Anybody else seeing that?
<moquist> I know Jim Kronebusch was looking into something that sounds very similar (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-devel/2007-September/002398.html), but I don't see a resolution to the troubles he was having.
<Tabina> hi got a trouble with the application load and unload.. an error in update
<johnny_> the link to the local apps spec on the local apps wiki page is incorrect
<ogra> RichEd, https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuVideoIntroduction
<sbalneav> ogra: Ping, around for a few minutes?
<ogra> sbalneav, indeed
<ogra> always for you :)
<ogra> i shouldnt have subscribed to ltsp-devel :)
<sbalneav> Hey, so, as you know, I've been busy.  Good news is: 3 of our core infrastructure machines are now ubuntu server...
<sbalneav> bad news is: I'm not sure where we're at. :)
<sbalneav> So, can you gimme a 2 minute overview of what trees I should be syncing from, and I'll get my big fat butt in gear? :)
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream
<ogra> we'll put all upstream trees under that
<ogra> https://code.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ has currently only the merged debian/ubuntu tree
<ogra> im waiting for agrant to sort out the ldm upstream tree as well
<ogra> *vagrant
<ogra> we'll have trunks for every app and branch off release branches if the merge is complete (read if warren committed and we have everythig stable)
<ogra> so fixes can go into the release branches and developemnt should take place in the trunk branches
<ogra> additionally we'll need branches for the debina dirs that we merge for packaging
<sbalneav> ok
<ogra> i'll rol a pre release tarball as soon as we have a stable ldm source
<ogra> *roll
<ogra> so we'll have the packaging in place etc :)
<LaserRock> morning ogra and sbalneav
<ogra> hey the Rock is here :)
<LaserJock> ogra: got gcompris merged
<ogra> yeah, saw that, thanks a lot !
<LaserJock> and got the .pot sent to carlos for Gutsy
<LaserJock> so we'll see how it goes
<LaserJock> I'm still not sure how they're gonna fix Gutsy
<airjump> hello
<ogra> hmm, looks like vagrants ldm source is fine with some changes
 * ogra ponders to push it to LP
<LaserJock> ogra: wow, these youtube videos are really cool
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i was pointed to the new ubuntu server campaign and they showed up in the list :)
<LaserJock> I'm gonna write up a Fridge story for that
<ogra> else i would never have found them
<LaserJock> ogra: got a theme question for you
<LaserJock> ogra: if we had a nautilus throbber (the little "I'm working" icon in the top right) would it be ok to install it in edubuntu-artwork?
<ogra> hmm, i would hav to look at the code not sure thats a themeable itsm
<LaserJock> you just drop the icons in to the icon folders
<LaserJock> _MMA_ built one for Edubuntu
<LaserJock> it's kinda cool
<LaserJock> ogra: you just drop the throbber in /usr/share/icons/gartoon/<size>/animations/
<ogra> ah
<ogra> well, indeed, then it shojld go into e-a
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> cool
<LaserJock> he's still perfecting the speed, etc.
<LaserJock> but I just tried it out and it's nice
<ogra> well, there is still plenty of time until artwork freeze ;)
<LaserJock> hehe, yes
<scrapbunny> i am thinking of switching to the 64 bit version of edubuntu 7.10 so i can increase to memory on my thin client server. any thoughts on this?
<ogra> why not just use a -server kernel
<ogra> and dont have the hassle with 64bit firefox and friends
<scrapbunny> could you point me to info on getting and setting up the kernel
<LaserJock> scrapbunny: you can see what kernel you presently have (linux-image-<something>) and then look for the one with -server
<ogra> sudo apt-get install linux-image-server
<LaserJock> actually yeah
<LaserJock> ogra: or apt-get install linux-server perhaps?
<LaserJock> if you need l-r-m
<ogra> right
<Joris_> ogra!
<ogra> hey
<ogra> :)
<Joris_> I think my update to gutsy b°rked my tftp root :(
<scrapbunny> thanks i will go check
<ogra> tftp ?
<Joris_> yes
<Joris_> (for ltsp)
<Joris_> it changed locations, didn't it?
<ogra> between feisty and gutsy ? no
<Joris_> from /opt to /var/lib/tftpboot ?
<ogra> no
<Joris_> hmm
<ogra> it was always /var/lib/tftpboot for tftp
<Joris_> strange
<Joris_> tftp           dgram   udp     wait    root  /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -v -v -v -s /opt
<Joris_> that's not good, then
<Joris_> (but it works)
<ogra> and /opt/ltsp/i386 (nfs) or /opt/ltsp/images/i386.img for the rootfs
<Joris_> and where should the lts.conf reside?
<ogra> in the tftp root
<ogra> actually /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<Joris_> in the root of the tftp root?
<Joris_> ah
<ogra> but sicne you pont ot /opt that would be /opt/ltsp/i386/lts.conf
<ogra> *point to
<Joris_> indeed
<Joris_> my /var/lib/tftpboot is not functional - is there an easy way to regenerate it?
<ogra> fix inetd.conf first
<Joris_> I'm not sure what it's missing.. I can't access the system right now
<ogra> tftp           dgram   udp     wait    root  /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -s /var/lib/tftpboot
<Joris_> (can't boot a client)
<ogra> that should be the line
<ogra> then run ltsp-update-kernels
<ogra> that should be all
<ogra> -v -v -v idicates you once changed that manually for debugging
<Joris_> yep
<Joris_> but I don't recall changing it to /opt, just the verbose options
<Joris_> I'm going to change it and hope things will work smoothly tomorrow ;)
<ogra> i'll be around from 11 on ...
<ogra> so if it fails feel free to hunt me donw
<effie_jayx> ogra,  hello :D, I meant to ask about an image request I did a few weeks ago
<ogra> effie_jayx, intel has the image since last weeks monday
<ogra> they should distribute it
<effie_jayx> ogra,  ok
<scrapbunny> hi i'm back. can i run sudo apt-get install linux-image-server from a client or should i run it on the server itself?
<gfx> hello
<gfx> anyone know of a way to add users to edubuntu for profile based logins on thin clients?
<gfx> i can add a user
<gfx> and then remove access to unwanted applications manually
<joebob777as7> I put a new motherboard processor ram and video card in my aunt's system and it seems to be acting peculiarly. do i need to reinstall ubuntu or should it have updated itself automatically or do i have to rebuild kernel or something else?
<stgraber> joebob777as7: only thing that could be a problem is the video card, what was the manufacturer of the previous one and what's the one of the new one ?
<joebob777as7> stgraber, both nvidia but last was agp and new is pci-e
<stgraber> driver should be the same (if that's gutsy I don't think we have nvidia and nvidia-new anymore, only nvidia)
<stgraber> what kind of problem do you experience ?
<joebob777as7> well she is saying that sometimes it will pretty much come to a halt and she'll go to shutdown and it won't do it and it's pretty slow at that point
<stgraber> hmm, it would be interesting to have the list of running processus and amount of free ram at this point
<stgraber> do you know if there is a bigger HDD activity at this point (swapping) ?
<joebob777as7> no but i'm kind of thinking the hard drive is going bad it makes a ton of noise but not bad noise and the utility marks it clean.
<gfx> but then having to do that for every new user is a pain in the $#%
<stgraber> ogra: italc 1.0.4 is out :)
#edubuntu 2007-11-28
<MagicFab> ogra, do you happen to have a digital pen with the classmate PC ?
<codenamekt> hey guys
<yotux> can I have 2 ltsp version side by side?
<yotux> i386 and amd64
<kgoetz> yep.
<yotux> do you know what the flag is to install the i386
<yotux> found it
<yotux> --arch i386
<yotux> currrently have amd64 installed
<yotux> I  just installed gusty amd64 classroom ltsp boot is broken
<yotux> tftp not found
<yotux> anyone else have this issue?
<Burgundavia> yotux: you have run through the gettingstarted guide?
<yotux> Burgundavia:  yes I have been threw that guide
<scrapbunny> is there anyone still on tonight that could help a newbie?
<Burgundavia> scrapbunny: what is your issue?
<kgoetz> win 27
<scrapbunny> i have been working on setting up an elementary school computer lab and am running into speed issues
<scrapbunny> i have 15 dell gx110's running as thin clients and the speed was pretty good at first but now apps like firefox and tux paint are almost unusable they are so slow
<scrapbunny> any ideas?
<stgraber> ogra: I have the new italc release packaged and correctly building on i386/amd64, I'll now think of how I can integrate my two launcher scripts (as they are ltsp specific, it'll probably be something like : ltsp-ica and ltsp-italc), add them to the package and then it'll be ready for upload
<Hobbsee> sbalneav: ping?
<RichEd> hi Hobbsee ... sbalneav is prolly asleep ...
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: it is 4am for him
<Hobbsee> ah
<Burgundavia> freezing in the snow of Manitoba
<Burgundavia> sorry, 3
<Burgundavia> for that matter, it is 1 here and I should go to bed
<Hobbsee> friendly warning from the ubuntu release team:  someone needs to merge nbd-server, if you guys want to have edubuntu cds for the alpha
<Hobbsee> er, nevermind.  it's an outstanding sync.
<ogra> Hobbsee, heh, morning :)
<RichEd> hi ogra
<ogra> hey RichEd
<RichEd> what was that edubuntu video link from yesterday ? i loaded the first one to view later and my machine hung
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuVideoIntroduction
<Hobbsee> hiya ogra!
<stgraber> ogra: What is the best way of naming the launcher scripts for Italc/ICA ? ltsp-ica and ltsp-italc ?
<stgraber> first one make sure ICA runs on a different port (based on the client IP), the oher generates the config file from the list of opened ssh connection
<ogra> and they are both ltsp specific ?
<stgraber> yes
<ogra> then the name sounds sane
<stgraber> ok, I'll check those two then add them to the package and it'll be ready for upload to universe
<ogra> yay
<ogra> did you talk to the DD of italc ?
<stgraber> final 1.0.4 seems 100% identical to the one I had in SVN, all the patches applied without a warning
<ogra> he would probably like to use your packaging work ;)
<stgraber> it all depends on whether or not he wants our UI fixes and LTSP integration, packaging itself is just about adding a CC option so it builds on amd64 and add the libitalc thing
<johnny> that sounds like the student control panel, but beefier
<ogra> he'll surely want the ltsp bits
<ogra> johnny, right
<ogra> it can also control workstations and vnc actually works :)
<johnny> aha.. i tried the vnc thing,thought i did something wrong
<ogra> well, it works for me here using the wiki howto
<ogra> but it eats a lot of bandwith and is very immature in TCM
<johnny> luckily i'm happy enough with just the blank screen option
<ogra> (i never actually made the effort to try it with more than 3 clients ... i suspect 10 would saturate your network right away)
<stgraber> ogra: it does :)
<ogra> heh
<stgraber> I tried TCM with 7 on 100Mb/s and it was laggy :)
<ogra> well, you can tweak the x11vnc commandline you run on the client for that
<ogra> for example i'D automatically scale to 800x600 or 640x480 ...
<ogra> that should lower the requirement a lot
<ogra> also cutting down the colors would help etc
<stgraber> btw, do you have any idea of when we'll have a more or less working local apps in LTSP ?
<ogra> nope
<stgraber> I would really like to have shutdown/reboot working :)
<ogra> scott was very busy at work the last days
<stgraber> yeah, I saw that :)
<ogra> and im busy with the upstream repackaging
<ogra> which is hard and sow now that i always have to wait for the others
<ogra> i'm happy if i get something in that works as good as in gutsy ...
<ogra> not sure the feature will make it in time upstream ...
<ogra> hardy == LTS .... we have many constraints this time
<johnny> fun..
<ogra> RichEd, which meeting do we have today, early or late ?
<RichEd> late i thought ... lemme check the last logs ...
<RichEd> ogra: nov 21 was daytime ... although the fridge says otherwise ... that makes today's one tonight
<RichEd> how do the meetings get to the fridge ... that needs sorting out now that the fridge events appear to be functional again
<stgraber> you need to ping a fridge admin or e-mail them (I can't remember if they have a mailing-list) but there is (or was) no way to add that yourself
<stgraber> and IIRC you can't set something has happening every 1-2 weeks, you have to enter all the dates :) Maybe that changed
<RichEd> ta stgraber ... i will follow up
<Mirv> Does someone happen to know who owns copyrights to (or if it's licensed to be freely usable) http://fridge.ubuntu.com/files/edubuntu-kids-thanks.jpg? I'd like to use a small version of it at our new site http://www.vapaasuomi.fi/ about libre software and content.
<Mirv> (it has an own section about educational usage)
<RichEd> Mirv: i think i have the original submission email somewhere ... let me take a look for you
<RichEd> I'd assume however that if you use the image #1 on behalf of ubuntu (for whom it was created and to who it was submitted) #2 for non-profit / exploitative reasons ... that would constitute fair use
<Mirv> RichEd: yeah well Finland doesn't have similar fair use rights as US, and also the site I mentioned is about libre software/content in general and not only Ubuntu :( so some permission would be needed, but maybe I'll think of other education-themed photos or such.
<Mirv> that image is just basically awesome :)
<RichEd> Mirv: there is also a great malaysia/indonesia image as well ... adult education ... give me a few mins to check my mail
<Mirv> ok :)
<RichEd> Mirv: while I am hunting ... also check out:
<RichEd> 1.  http://dtrask.wordpress.com/ david trask's blog
<moquist> ogra: remember those crappy laptops that I was fighting with in May-June? Feisty: 103 seconds from DHCP-success->login prompt. Gutsy: 197s.
<RichEd> 2. http://vassalborocommunityschool.blogspot.com/ david's school
<moquist> I haven't started trying to figure out why yet.
<ogra> woah
<RichEd> Mirv: he will give you permission to use absolutely anything that promotes edubuntu
<moquist> I didn't believe my boss when he told me gutsy took longer...but he was right. :(
<Mirv> RichEd: thanks, I'll probably ask him since google image search doesn't provide me with proper CC or otherwise licensed photos.. though http://www.speedofcreativity.org/2007/04/22/ seems to be CC-BY
<moquist> "Starting system log daemon" takes 44 seconds
<johnny> flickr does
<johnny> err yahoo does rather
<moquist> 55s from "X" on the screen to the login prompt
<moquist> ogra: would you be interested in us sending you one of these craptops?
<moquist> or should it really go to sbalneav, or somewhere else?
<ogra> i guess both would be fine
<ogra> i suspect it to be somehow kernel related
<moquist> heh; we have to pick one, and I'm not sure they'll let me send one off anyhow. :)
<moquist> ogra: I'll try noacpi...any other top-of-your-head suggestions?
<ogra> what kind of CPU is in there ? how much L2 cache ?
<ogra> nolapic
<ogra> is there any disk inside ?
 * moquist is getting the stats (just set chroot password, rebuilding image...)
<moquist> yes, there's a hdd inside, I'm sure. dunno how big.
<moquist> (or anything else about it)
<ogra> ok
<ogra> i had the case on some HW that it started to probe the IDE port over and over ...
<moquist> ogra: added noacpi and nolapic to the append line and got 202s from DHCP-success->login 8-(
<ogra> heh
<moquist> 128MB RAM (with shared video I believe)
<johnny> is acpi disabled by default somewhere ?
<moquist> celeron 647MHz, 128K cache
<moquist> WTF.../proc/partitions says there's a 5.8G drive recognized as /dev/sda. Weird.
<ogra> no, thats fine
<moquist> it's definitely an IDE drive, though...this is normal?
<moquist> I just removed it.
<ogra> yes, thats normal
<moquist> johnny: I don't believe so. That's why I had to turn it off explicitly just now for testing...
<johnny> well i added acpid and tried to get the powerbtn script working, but it just dies
<johnny> instead of shutting down
<moquist> ogra: I should stop testing. I removed the HDD, and with noacpi and nolapic still in the kernel cmd line it took 214s from DHCP-success->login prompt.
<ogra> woah
<moquist> I don't remember how, but IIRC there's somehow I can turn on really detailed boot-time logging, so we can see exactly what's happening when, down to hundredths of a second. How do I turn that on?
<ogra> install bootchart in the client chroot
<ogra> but beware, its using java to generate the final image ... that can take ages on slow HW
<ogra> the ebox 1000 from jim tok about 10 mins for that
<ogra> *took
<moquist> wheeee
<moquist> poo. must I bind-mount /proc under the chroot to get bootchart to install?
<ogra> oh, that might be
<ogra> i didnt use it for ages
 * moquist nods
<moquist> this is updating initrd.img in the chroot; I suppose I need to copy the new initrd to my tftp server, too...
<yotux> is there a how to on using local devices on thin clients
<ogra> pulg them in ?
<ogra> *plug
<moquist> yotux: make sure your user is in the fuse group
<ogra> they are enabled by default
<yotux> I don't see my printer or my cdrom on my thin cleint
<yotux> I am in the fuse group
<yotux> using Gusty AMD 64 with ltsp i386 & AMD64
<moquist> Hmm. I dunno about CDROMs, but the local printers mechanism doesn't have anything to do with FUSE AFAIK (which isn't too far). Do USB drives work?
<moquist> If USB drives work and the CDROM doesn't, that's an indicator that the mechanism is different (or that CDROMs need extra mucking about, anyway).
<moquist> I believe the printer needs at least one setting in lts.conf to work.
<ogra> right
<yotux> no my pen drive doesn't work
<yotux> I think that I need to edit lts.conf
<ogra> PRINTER_0_DEVICE=/dev/lp0 (or /dev/usblp0)
<ogra> not for local devices
<ogra> there is something wrong, but changing lts.conf wont help you
<yotux> does this require a mac address to identify the thin cleint?
<ogra> !localdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about localdev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ogra> meh
<ogra> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebugLocalDev
<ogra> look at that page ...
<moquist> yotux: you should put PRINTER_0_DEVICE in your lts.conf, but the local devs problem isn't related to lts.conf.
 * moquist clarifies
<ogra> right, thanks
<moquist> multi-threaded IRC doesn't always work out so well. ;)
<yotux> I understood that
<moquist> great. Just making sure, 'cuz I had to go back and re-parse to be sure I followed it. :)
<yotux> thanks for the help I did some digging and I am not in fuse so I need to log out and then back in
<moquist> yotux: Yes.
<pmvalente> hello
<pmvalente> some one could help me please
<pmvalente> I want to put my thin clients language different from server language, is this possible?
<moquist> ogra: do I have to do something special with the initrd to get bootchart to go? I have the initrd loading from a different TFTP server...perhaps I should copy the one from /opt/ltsp/i386/boot/ to my TFTP server...?
<pmvalente> test
<moquist> pmvalente: yes.
<pmvalente> how, please
<moquist> pmvalente: possibly depending on what you mean. you want the default language to be different?
<ogra> moquist, yes, bootchart is executed from initramfs ...
<moquist> nah, should still be possible.
<pmvalente> my server in english
<pmvalente> but this is for a public portuguese school
<moquist> pmvalente: gdm default to english, ldm default to <other-language>
 * moquist isn't sure how to change the LDM default
<pmvalente> so portuguese in thin clients should be better :)
<moquist> prolly an lts.conf setting
<ogra> you cant yet ... i mean you can, but there are no translations
<ogra> (for ldm)
<ogra> so it will always show "Username:" "Password:"
<moquist> right, but LDM could surely pass <portuguese> on to x-session, right?
 * moquist assumed pmvalente was more concerned about the session than the LDM screen itself
<ogra> sure, thats why we have the language selector in the ldm menu
<pmvalente> of course
<ogra> the session lang is independent from the login window translation
<moquist> pmvalente: I figured you meant that you want the language selector in the LDM menu to default to Portuguese. Is this right?
<pmvalente> yes, portuguese to the session it self
<ogra> for all users ?
<pmvalente> yes
<ogra> so make sure you have te langpacks for pt_(BR/PT whatever you need) installed
<ogra> then just change it in /etc/environment and reboot the server
<pmvalente> because they are kids, and don't understand English very well
<ogra> it should default to pt then
<pmvalente> ok I will try
<pmvalente> thanks very much
<ogra> or even better use the language selector in the system menu
<ogra> it should set all that automatically
<ogra> system->settings->language
<ogra> or so
<ogra> (non english desktop here)
<stgraber> System->Administration->Language Support
<ogra> ah
<pmvalente> restart system now, and I will see. bye
<yotux> is there a way that I can find out my thin cleints mac ID
<yotux> how do I add my printer to the client so that I can use it?
<ogra> PRINTER_0_DEVICE=/dev/lp0 (or /dev/usblp0) in lts.conf
<yotux> I have made the entry in lts.conf
<ogra> depending what kind of printer that is
<yotux> now how do I get it to work with cups on the server
<ogra> ah
<yotux> usb
<ogra> you open the printer tool and add a jetdirect printer with the ip of the client (seen on the login screen)
<ogra> use the default port for it (9100)
<yotux> Thankz  it works :)
<yotux> now to fix the udev for my pen drive
<ogra> is it partitioned ?
<ogra> some windows tools just format the drive directly ...
<ogra> ltspfs doesnt understand such devices
<yotux> I not sure if it is i think that it is fat32
<ogra> thats the filesystem ... i'm talking about the partition table
<yotux> I plug it into the server
<ogra> right and check dmesg
<yotux> how can I write a partion table to this drive is there a howto
<ogra> if it comes up like /dev/sdX and not as /dev/sdX1 or so, its unpatitioned
<ogra> use gparted (you need to install that )
<yotux> it comes up as disk its not partioned
<yotux> no number disk1
<yotux> ok I was mistaken fat16 /dev/sdb1
<ogra> sounds ok
<yotux> something that I will have to play with later
<yotux> dmesg see it but I can't seem to find the udev rules for it
<yotux> do you know where the udev rules would be located for gusty?
<ogra> in the client in /etc/udev somewhere
<yotux> ok I have tried something need to restart cleint
<yotux> is there a way to give the client the same ip everytime?
<stgraber> statically assigning the IP in the DHCP configuration
<yotux> ok that would be using the mac Id to set the static IP correct
<yotux> threw dhcp config
<ogra> usually it will reuse the same ip all the time
<yotux> thankz guys and gals
<moquist> ogra: bootchart has made a pretty picture that doesn't seem to have much info
<moquist> heh; nm
<moquist> was looking at an old png
<moquist> ogra: http://www.majen.net/pics/gutsy-20061112-1.png
<ogra> well, its definately the CPU
<ogra> see the graph at the top
<ogra> its running at 100% all the time
<moquist> The boot itself is taking 85s (according to bootchart), and the other 115-130s are when X/LDM is firing up.
<moquist> ogra: yes...is 100% CPU during boot unusual?
 * moquist hasn't done this enough times to know
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/feisty-20070405-1.png
<ogra> one to compare
<moquist> thx
<ogra> thats a 43secs boot (+X)
<moquist> the critical path seems quite a bit more apparent in your bootchart.
<methods> in gutsy can i use security as well as gutsy-security ?
<LaserJock> methods: what do you mean?
<methods> in my sources there appears to be gutsy-security but the package i need i believe is only in security
<LaserJock> security is just a general term
<LaserJock> gutsy-security is the security repo for Gutsy (7.10)
<moquist> ogra: I've asked if I can send one of these laptops to you.
 * RichEd off to dinner and then back for the edubuntu meeting
<mhz> hi guys!
<mhz> according to what RichEd said, today there's a meeting but I do not see that info on #ubuntu-meeting
<mhz> will it take place somewhere else?
<mhz> plus, on https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Edubuntu/Community/MeetingAgenda
<mhz> I see no info regarding a meeting
<LaserJock> mhz: it should be at 20:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting
<stgraber> mhz: it'll be in #ubuntu-meeting, but it's not on the fridge
<mhz> oh, i see. Got it. Thanks guys!
<mhz> LaserJock: who from Edubuntu people is forum addict?
 * mhz is not
<LaserJock> umm, I don't know
<LaserJock> I might be the closest
<mhz> ok, in Chile, forum people have implemented a "collaborative support" idea which is: "we help you us"
<mhz> "we help you help us"
<mhz> LaserJock: basically, if a users requests for support we provide it but only after he's welcome and asked about providing us with information we help him collect
<mhz> (logs, hw info, etc.)
<LaserJock> k
<mhz> PLUS, he is to take notes of the steps he's following towards a solution
<mhz> so, in the end, once we provide a solution for his problem, he provides a document/howto for his issue
<mhz> Basically, we usually encourage users to provide more support to others
<LaserJock> right
<mhz> and so, we try to make support instances more "sutainalbe"
<mhz> because more and more users are coming, we end up getting very short of hands
<mhz> so, "we help you help us" kind of forces users to give hands  too
<mhz> :D
<mhz> else, support gets more reduced to only read, read, read and google, hehehe.
<RichEd> === edubuntu meeting = in 30 mins = in #edubuntu-meeting ===
<RichEd> === edubuntu meeting = in 30 mins = in >#ubuntu-meeting < === oops
<LaserJock> oh geeze
<RichEd> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi RichEd
<LaserJock> get my email about Fridge?
<RichEd> let me check ... just back in from dinner
<RichEd> LaserJock: yep ... thanks
<LaserJock> RichEd: it's really stupid what we have now
<LaserJock> RichEd: I have to create each individual meeting
<LaserJock> putting in the times
<RichEd> how ? as a database entry ? web form ?
<LaserJock> web form
<LaserJock> drop-down form in fact
<LaserJock> which is really annoying because you have to set the beginning and the end
<LaserJock> RichEd: if you could send me a list of dates and times it'd help
<LaserJock> last time I got a bit confused on where we were in the rotation and didn't want to mess things up
<RichEd> yep ... i saw last week's one was in the wrong slot
<juliux> hi all
<RichEd> ^ well how does that form get processed ? insert into a mysql database ?
<juliux> does somebody allready gets an eee pc from asus to test it with edubuntu?
<RichEd> juliux: one of the guys in the montreal support office has a personal unit i think
<juliux> ok
 * juliux will try to get some from asus-de;)
<RichEd> but as far as i have heard Aesus was not particularly interested in ubuntu
<juliux> hmmm
<LaserJock> RichEd: yeah, it's a drupal node
<RichEd> maybe a local office would be interested ... go ahead and ask them
<RichEd> because there should be no reason why you couldn't go automated into the database direct ?
<LaserJock> RichEd: I think that'd be quite a bit more messy than filling out the form
<LaserJock> we're waiting on getting a real event module where we can set up recurring events
 * highvoltage is already having trouble keeping his eyes open
 * LaserJock slaps highvoltage around a few times
 * highvoltage doesn't resist and falls over
<highvoltage> juliux: I would think that the Eee PC would run quite similarly than the classmate pc
<highvoltage> *bong*
<juliux> highvoltage, perhaps but an eee pc can buy everybody;)
 * RichEd drags the prone body of highvoltage across into #ubuntu-meeting
<stgraber> ==> #ubuntu-meeting
<highvoltage> goodnight edubuntu'ers
 * highvoltage > much needed sleep
<ogra> sleep tight highvoltage
<LaserJock> ogra: hmm, there is a sweet chemistry app that'd be a great addition if we do do KDE4
<LaserJock> it shares some code with Kalzium and is Qt4
<LaserJock> but it's kinda young, I'll have to see if they'll have a nice stable release in time
<LaserJock> but it would be a great replacement for Rasmol
 * jbrefort should try avogadro ;)
<LaserJock> hehe
<LaserJock> it's rather nice
<jbrefort> yes, but it's qt4 based
<LaserJock> yeah, but all you need is the qt4 library, no KDE stuff
<jbrefort> it takes a long time to compile on my gentoo
<LaserJock> the only deps I had to install where cmake, libqt4-dev, and libeigen-dev
<jbrefort> so I added -qt3 -qt4
<jbrefort> I might try on the laptop
<ogra> RichEd, seen barrys mail ? you need to buy even more bandwith
<RichEd> which ? the 800MB  or another ?
<ogra> the oggs
<ogra> 46 pieces
 * RichEd rolls eyes
<RichEd> too much information :)
 * RichEd heads to bed ... night all
<ogra> night :)
#edubuntu 2007-11-29
<Amaranth> cbx33 is following me :P
<LaserJock> he is?
<Amaranth> Either he was in the wrong place or he is learning vala too
<LaserJock> interesting
<yotux> can I use a usb scanner on a thin client?
<Burgundavia> yotux: yes
<yotux> where can I a find out how to do this
<gNoLa> ogra
<yotux> how would I enable my scanner on a thin cleint
<joe_> How do I add users on a network install globally instead of just one machine?
<bddebian> Heya
<LaserJock> ogra: is the LiveCD oversized as well?
<ogra> no idea, amd64 isnt ...
<ogra> i386 is nonexistent
<LaserJock> bdoin: hi
<bdoin> hi
<LaserJock> bdoin: I think I've got translations fixed up and we have the new gstreamer in Hardy
<bdoin> I got another complaint on the broken Ubuntu French translation :/
<bdoin> great
<LaserJock> bdoin: I think it might take a while to get the translations all the way through to users
<LaserJock> but I did everything I can on my end
<LaserJock> we're just waiting for the lang pack system to pick everything up
<bdoin> does your fix means you will take upstream translations instead of rosetta ?
<LaserJock> that I'm not really sure of
<LaserJock> bdoin: are the translations not there or just incomplete for Gutsy?
<ogra> gcompris-sound-fr is in the archive
<bdoin> LaserJock: very very incomplete
<bdoin> ogra: it's not a sound file issue, it's a po file issue
<LaserJock> bdoin: hmm, well I don't quite get how there would be *any* translation
<LaserJock> or wait
<LaserJock> bdoin: is it using the translation from Feisty maybe?
<bdoin> well perhaps but I think I double checked that. hum no, I really checked
<bdoin> I think the translation gcompris.mo file is part of the gnome language pack
<bdoin> apt-file search /usr/share/locale-langpack/fr/LC_MESSAGES/gcompris.mo
<bdoin> language-pack-gnome-fr-base: usr/share/locale-langpack/fr/LC_MESSAGES/gcompris.mo
<LaserJock> hmm, well then I don't understand that problem
<LaserJock> I know I fixed one problem
<LaserJock> but I wonder if your incomplete translations are a different problem
<bdoin> so that's it. would it be possible to update the translation from the upstream po file and provide an updated language-pack-gnome-fr-base
<ogra> well, do the right .po files end up in rosetta^WLP translations
<LaserJock> ogra: I believe not because a .pot wasn't shipped
<LaserJock> I sent carlos the Gutsy .pot
<ogra> thats where the langpacks get generated from
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> but as far as I understand it I would think that Gutsy should have Feisty's translations then
<ogra> right
<LaserJock> but on launchpad both feisty and gutsy are fully translated in French
<bdoin> I have another question, there are 2 GCompris projects on launchpad:
<bdoin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcompris
<bdoin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gcompris
<bdoin> that's confusing, there are bugs under both
<bdoin> brb
<ogra> one is a project (should actually be owned by you as upstream) the other is a ubuntu source package
<johnny> moquist, hi, are you about?
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/gcompris is the actual upstream project page
<ogra> not sure who registered the project page though
<bdoin> ok I see
<stgraber> ogra: I have Edubuntu running quite well on 128MB of ram :) even OpenOffice takes less than a minute to open, so the minimum ram thing is really only a problem of LiveCD
<ogra> bdoin, seems it was registered by Lutin (he's in #ubuntu-devel it seems)
<ogra> stgraber, well, i wouldnt dare to pull out 128M off the classmate :)
<ogra> so yes, the suqashfs needs a lt extra space
<stgraber> my main problem with that computer is the HDD speed (crappy 6GB hdd), everything is fast even KDE apps :)
<ogra> thats a problem ?
<ogra> "damned my computer is to fast i need slower hardware"
<stgraber> oh, and I installed iTalc in the school I have my test classroom, I'll let them use for some days so I can fix details I forgot about and have the package ready
<stgraber> well, I would have thought KDE libs would have taken the remaining megs of RAM but that wasn't the case, was quite surprising
<LaserJock> ogra: hehe
<stgraber> I didn't try to install the school specifc tools (running on wine) though, I don't think those would work correctly and I hate swapping especially with such a crappy hdd :)
<ogra> LaserJock, crappy HW ... btw ... did you try the gutsy classmate image ?
<stgraber> I'm currently installing on a same computer but with a 15GB 7200RPM hdd and will check how long takes OpenOffice to open (1min on the other)
<ogra> on the classmate it took 2.5
<LaserJock> ogra: not yet, getting there
<LaserJock> ogra: perhaps this weekend
<LaserJock> I've been sick, on holiday, busy with work, and forget my crossover cable
<stgraber> ogra: I have L2 cache here :), CPU is good
<ogra> heh
<LaserJock> so I've been having a heck of a time getting everything together for it :-)
<LaserJock> bdoin: ok, got it figured out I think
<LaserJock> bdoin: turns out we've been using the Dapper translations
<bdoin> ouch, reeaaally deprecated then
<LaserJock> yep :(
<LaserJock> bdoin: have only people running Gutsy complained?
<LaserJock> bdoin: I'm told that the upstream translations get priority over what is in Launchpad now, so I think we are in good shape for Gutsy and Hardy
<bdoin> yes but perhaps it was not so bad before
<LaserJock> dapper was 7.2 and Feisty 8.2.2
<LaserJock> Gutsy is 8.3.2 and now Hardy is 8.4.2
<LaserJock> well
<bdoin> at some point we had a large review of the english. well my english has been translated in official english and thus broke many strings
<bdoin> but translators worked fine after that
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> well, I'll talk to the Launchpad guys about Feisty and see if it's practical to update that too
<LaserJock> we've got Gutsy and Hardy covered at least
<LaserJock> bdoin: really sorry for all this :(
<bdoin> does that mean we will see an update soon for gutsy ?
<LaserJock> bdoin: as soon as new lang packs are sent out
<bdoin> I'll open a bottle of champagne that day
<LaserJock> they are supposed to go out monthly
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure when the next one is scheduled
<LaserJock> I'll try to track that down
<ogra> !ogra
<ubotu> ogra looks like a pirate!
<johnny> ogra is a pirate
<ogra> heh
#edubuntu 2007-11-30
<moquist> johnny: am now
<johnny> aha.. bb online in a few
<johnny> am leaving for work
<johnny> i just wanted to know where the xterminator should be installed, server or chroot
<moquist> ogra: what's that command to change the debian/changelog safely?
<moquist> figured it out.
<somerville32> Do you guys have a -devel channel?
<LaserJock> nope
<LaserJock> this is everything
<somerville32> I'd like to help out
<LaserJock> coolio
<LaserJock> if you want to help with bugs we have an edubuntu-bugs team on LP
<LaserJock> it's a bug contact for most of the edu apps
<somerville32> k
<RichEd> somerville32: hi there :)
<RichEd> and 'lo LaserJock
<somerville32> Hi RichEd
<RichEd> somerville32: we're improving our volunteer uptake ... to help guide people to where they can assist according to skill & interest ...
 * somerville32 nods.
<RichEd> for the moment, could you mail me a short outline and cc highvoltage
<RichEd> let me get email addresses for you
<LaserJock> somerville32: cool, you get to be a guinea pig :-)
<somerville32> :D
 * RichEd hides the needles and straps
<RichEd> ;)
<somerville32> I have John's e-mail
<somerville32> Just need yours
<RichEd> somerville32: send a "hi" email to: richard@ubuntu.com and jonathan@ubuntu.com
<somerville32> Perfect
<RichEd> i'll whip up a quick "profiling template" with a few basic background questions ... the aim is to turn this into a web form ... so bear with us as we try out on you for fit
<somerville32> RichEd, sent :]
<somerville32> Although I totally forgot a complete word in the sentence, it should make sense.
 * somerville32 notes that is 4am here :)
<somerville32> See, I just it again.
<RichEd> thanks got ... will send questions now ... just a few simple queries for an email response ...
<somerville32> Alright. Perfect :]
<RichEd> somerville32: get some rest :) ... check mail & reply when you wake up ... jono and i will work through your responses over the weekend
<somerville32> So, what process am I going through exactly?
<RichEd> we get people volunteering offhand in the channel, but we do not always have someone to chat to them to find out where they can help, and introduce them to a "mentor" to get them oriented to processes etc.
<RichEd> so the enthusiasm can fade away due to a lack of welcome and fit
<RichEd> we're trying to set up a process where we can say: cool, thanks for offering, send a mail here to our "edubuntu ambassador" who will help you get going
<RichEd> as we handle these manually, we'll convert into a web-form, and improve our "how to help / contribute" web pages to make it easier
<RichEd> make sense ?
 * somerville32 nods.
<RichEd> (at the moment, if we say to people go check out the web site and see where you would like to get involved ... there is far less of an "engagement" ... less personal, and also people who are busy will say to themselves "I'll come back to check it out once I have this damn dns server sorted out")
<RichEd> but an email saying "hi, glad to hear you are a programmer interested in edubuntu ... meet fred, he'll chat to you about dev assistance" has a better hook
 * somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Well, I'm on the Xubuntu-team and I'd simply like to branch off into some other areas like Edubuntu :)
<somerville32> I've always had an interest and now I'd like to get involved/contribute
<RichEd> :) great ... also if we can say "this and this is going on ... where do you think you fit" ... people can go "hey, that's just what i'm good at / want to learn etc."
 * somerville32 nods.
<RichEd> note that we are not only trying to "harness" coding skills, but also documentation, user guides, application reviews etc.
<RichEd> so even kids / newbie users can start helping ... and hopefully move up the skill stack towards developement as far as they are interested
<somerville32> Sounds like an excellent plan, RichEd
<bddebian> Heya
<somerville32> heya
<ogra> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7115538.stm
<stgraber> ogra: ouch, that's real cool
 * ogra beams :D
<effie_jayx> indeed :D
<mindslant_> Howdy.  I'm a computer teacher and I'm trying to get advice for buying a webcam for a music video we're shooting.  we're variably running edubuntu 6.06 - 7.10.  Any happy "it worked right out of the box" stories...or close?
<Burgundavia> mindslant_: webcams are one of the trickiest pieces of hardware to get working
<mindslant_> so i've discovered
<mindslant_> I've been scanning the forums and hope does not well forth overflowing
<stgraber> You can check : http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<stgraber> that's the list of webcams supported by the spca5xx driver which is used for a lot of webcames
<mindslant_> which I assume ubuntu uses right?
<stgraber> gpsca is included in Ubuntu yes
<mindslant_> sweet.  Now I've got a shopping list.
<mindslant_> How amazingly lucky you know that website
<stgraber> you may want to check for one using the UVC thing (USB Video Class), that's some kind of "generic" video access over USB which would tend to have a single way of accessing webcames or any other video device
<stgraber> this driver being the same for all UVC compatible webcames it'll certainly be the most active/up to date one
<stgraber> for UVC compatible webcams you have a detailed list here : http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ (and a list of known issues for some of them)
#edubuntu 2007-12-01
<stgraber> ogra: Looks like I have some problem making iTalc to connect on the right ICA with my scripts (it currently tries to connect on the default port which is the one used when run on the server)
<stgraber> ogra: so basically I only have iTalc working with the script when launched on the server ...
<stgraber> Are you ok with uploading a scriptless version, then add the ltsp script a bit later (when I have time to investigate that issue) ?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> it will go to universe anyway atm ...
<ogra> having a better version there makes always sense
<ogra> if its complete we'll MIR it and push it into main
<ogra> but having it available for testing now wil already help a lot
<stgraber> ok, how shall I proceed for the upload ? upload to revu then ask MOTU to approve and upload or can you do that ?
<ogra> i can do that, revu would be good so we get some extra opinions, but if you upload today i'll make sure its uploaded before monday
<ogra> just point me to the sourcepackage entry on revu
<ogra> since its a target for main anyway we dont really need to do the whole MOTU process thogh
<ogra> (spec targets are always handled with higher prio ;) )
<stgraber> ogra: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=813
<ogra> so lets see if we get some reviews today ... i'll upload tomorrow evening regardless
<fLiPr3VeRsE> hello
<HedgeMage> hi, ogra :)
<HedgeMage> long time no see!
<nixternal> is there an opensource project that is similar to blackboard or campus cruiser?
<johnny> never heard of the 2nd
<johnny> but to the first, check moodle
<nixternal> ya, I brainfarted and just remembered that
<johnny> the company that owns blackboard has promised not to sue open projects that violate their "patents"
<johnny> lol
<johnny> blackboard must suck anyways
<johnny> all i hear is my gf bitching about it
<johnny> over and over and over
<johnny> she's like
<johnny> why can't it do this, or that, etc
<johnny> or, it failed, etc
<johnny> on and on
<johnny> her school district just made her start inputting grades with it
<johnny> she is very upset
<HedgeMage> hey, nixternal
<nixternal> whoa!
<nixternal> what's up with you? long time no chatty chatty :)
<HedgeMage> johnny:  I've used blackboard, it is a nightmare and they charge a fortune for it
<mhz> hey nixternal!
<HedgeMage> nixternal:  yep, life got crazy
<nixternal> hiya mhz
<somerville32> :)
<mhz> gee!
<nixternal> I am sitting in a consulting meeting and we are planning the conversion of a small christian college over to Linux, and I couldn't remember any of the floss tools
<mhz> it feels great to see good old faces
<nixternal> hehe, that it does
<nixternal> to many new faces that come and go, but the old (not as in age either!) faces are a warm welcome
<mhz> "conversion"...you mean, to the "new religion" ?
<mhz> :D
<mhz> yeah, old faces also come and go...but when they go they usually keep working on same matter with brave heart
<mhz> nixternal: here in Chile, we had one of our LoCo meetings at a Christian School.
<nixternal> groovy...we are sitting in a room at the Illinois Institude of Design right now
<mhz> Even the Principal (a priest) is using Ubuntu on his laptop, and he's very converted about the FLOSS imporatnce and consequence with his "religious principles"
<mhz> of course, now he's making questions about Edubuntu
<johnny> hmm.. i work with a church sorta too atm.. at least in the church building :)
<mhz> it's courious...everyone hears about Ubuntu and when I speak about Edubuntu they frist think it is not the same. It taks me longer to convince them :)
<johnny> i heard that edubuntu is going to get rolled back into regular ubuntu, and that edubuntu will just be addons to ubuntu
<johnny> so prolly not much need for a seperate cd
<mhz> ?
<mhz> really??
<mhz> ogra: ping
<johnny> it was easy enough to just install ltsp on ubuntu and then install the edubuntu packages
<mhz> ogra: hi there. is that so? "(5:51:27 PM) johnny: i heard that edubuntu is going to get rolled back into regular ubuntu, and that edubuntu will just be addons to ubuntu"
<johnny> why would i need an edubuntu cd?
<johnny> maybe i misunderstood him, but that's what it sounded like to me
<johnny> i bet i have it in a log tho :)
<somerville32> mhz: Pretty sure thats true
 * mhz got speechless
<somerville32> But I dunno about only one 'CD'
<mhz> ooohhh
<somerville32> I'm pretty sure there will be a remix for Edubuntu to make things easier
<johnny> easier for those with bandwidth restrictions perhaps
<somerville32> It sounds like a change to make edubuntu conceptually easier to understand for end-users
<somerville32> (and for new developers)
<mhz> i see
<mhz> thanks, somerville32
<somerville32> np
<somerville32> nixternal, Are you guys doing that meeting thing? Say hi to Jim for me if he made it <g>
<nixternal> haha, he is right next to me
<j1mc> hi somerville32
<somerville32> hi j1mc :)
<somerville32> It is so weird how Ubuntu is so... real, haha.
 * somerville32 doesn't know if that made any sense.
<mhz> made a lota sense
<johnny> i feel the same about any of these communities
<johnny> maybe cuz i subscribe to various planets
<somerville32> Well, I've never had phone conferences, real life meetings, or any of that jazz for any of my other Open Source projects.
<HedgeMage> nixternal:  you aren't far from me then -- I moved to Illinois
<johnny> somerville32, that's your fault :)
<johnny> our group had live meetings, but only a small portion could go :(
<johnny> phone conferences via skype
<johnny> it would be nice if we could bring back our asterisk server tho
<HedgeMage> johnny:  what's wrong with your asterisk server?
<johnny> i don't know, i wasn't hosting it
<johnny> it was just easier for some folks to just use skype
<johnny> and i never go back to creating my own
<johnny> too much other stuff to od
<HedgeMage> ahh
<johnny> the list is limitless almost :)
<HedgeMage> heh
<nixternal> HedgeMage: where at in Illinois?
<HedgeMage> nixternal:  just south of Chicago
<nixternal> oh ya, by your mom?
<HedgeMage> yep
<nixternal> she lives out by Joliet right?
<johnny> why is it so hard to find a good reseller host :(
<johnny> ugh
<johnny> website hosting sucks
<HedgeMage> nixternal:  see /msg :)
<tekteen> anyone know how to make a modified alt. install cd get some packages from a local apt-cacher server?
<tekteen> I do not have enough space on the CD.
#edubuntu 2007-12-02
<yotux> is there a howto add 3d drivers to gusty thin clients
<crimsun> ogra: I've patched Red Hat's libflashsupport to use GNU TLS.  The compiled library works adequately.  See the whiteboard section of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~crimsun/libflashsupport-pulse/devel
<johnny> i can't seem to find this ppa.. :(
<gNoLa> !uptime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
#edubuntu 2008-11-24
<Ahmuck> how many instructors are involved in the edubuntu project?
<Ahmuck> K-12 educational instructors
<sbalneav> None, as far as I know.
<sbalneav> Contributers, at least.
<Ahmuck> what is a contributer?
<sbalneav> Well, someone contributing code, writing docs, etc.
<Ahmuck> so it's not just code, correct?
<sbalneav> Well, there's packaging, fixing bugs, writing docs, maintaining the wiki, etc.
<Ahmuck> beyond the edubuntu project, there is kde education, etc.  does gnome also have an educational department?
<sbalneav> No, there's no parallel with kde-edu team in Gnome, AFAIK
<Ahmuck> what other organizations in the linux world are there targeting education?
<sbalneav> Well, there's The Fedora K12 project, Edubuntu, and upstream, kdeedu.
<sbalneav> In europe, there's also skolelinux
<sbalneav> skolelinux uses an older version of Debian
<sbalneav> A large number of the people who are involved with the Fedora K12 are ALSO involved with Edubuntu
<Ahmuck> http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7181/ - i found this article
<sbalneav> and most are actively involved with LTSP
<Ahmuck> ltsp is used by major distros (commercial)
<Ahmuck> ?
<sbalneav> Yes, LTSP is now included as part of Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora, and SuSE.
<Ahmuck> sold commercially with comercial support?
<Ahmuck> though i don't think debian sells anything
<sbalneav> Well, The LTSP project itself doesn't have commercial support.  But Ubuntu sells commercial support.
<sbalneav> And Warren Togami, who's the founder of the Fedora project, is actively involved in LTSP, and I'm sure it will eventually make it's way into RHEL.
<Ahmuck> as well as Fedora, Suse ?
<Ahmuck> er, RedHat
<Ahmuck> Are you aware of any large installations (commercial) of LTSP?
<sbalneav> Define large?
<Ahmuck> Blue Cross and Blue Shield
<Ahmuck> American Family Insuranse
<Ahmuck> A college
<Ahmuck> A state government
<Ahmuck> or a medium sized business
<sbalneav> Well, where I work, we run on LTSP, which is 200+ workstations.
<sbalneav> I know the telecentros project in Brazil uses it, which is 10,000 + terminals.
<sbalneav> the University of Amazonia uses it.  Several thousand terminals.
<sbalneav> etc.
<Ahmuck> in the usa, are you aware of any large educational installations?
<sbalneav> I'm not in the USA, but I know Ellesworth High School uses Edubuntu, and there's some municiple government in Florida that has 400+ ltsp terminals.
<Ahmuck> http://www.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/SuccessStories#Local_Net_Solutions_installs_7_s
<sbalneav> K so, there you go.
<Ahmuck> so there are no educators in edubuntu or kde education, etc?
<Ahmuck> that you are aware of, primarily coders
<sbalneav> No, unfortunalely.
<sbalneav> We'd love to have some.  But until we get some, you're stuck with us.
<sbalneav> You're an educator, right?
<Ahmuck> my mother is.  i teach, but not in the education system.  i teach via lugs and promotion via lugs through county fairs, and creating lugs
<Ahmuck> i'm connected to the education system through people
 * Ahmuck goes to peruse edubuntu's website
<Ahmuck> does the ubuntu site list a set of apps for homework management, etc.?
<Ahmuck> school planning, school calendar?
<sbalneav> I can't remember the one that's an installable package in Ubuntu.
<sbalneav> but there is a CMS for classrooms.
<Ahmuck> essentially edubuntu provides a base and then requires the educator to set up the other aspects
<Ahmuck> would there be a reason to build a ubuntu ltsp distro with a set of pre-installed pre-configured packages for educators?
<sbalneav> Um, that's what Edubuntu is/
<sbalneav> Edubuntu comes with a set of pre-installed apps, and sets up an LTSP network for you.
<sbalneav> Or is there something that you feel Edubuntu ISN'T providing that it should.
<sbalneav> Ah
<sbalneav> Moodle.
<sbalneav> i   moodle  - Course Management System for Online Learning
<sbalneav> wb Ahmuck
<nothingman> I'm not getting anything when I log into my edubuntu server from a graphical login screen; just a black screen with the arrow cursor; I also can't seem to add users from the users-admin screen, though my user is the only one I've added so far
<nothingman> PS: hi, all!
<Ahmuck> from a ltsp client?
<Ahmuck> or from the gdm on the server?
<nothingman> from a client
<nothingman> from the gdm on the server, I login fine, but am unable to add users
<Ahmuck> [22:15] <nothingman> I also have my edubuntu ltsp server here at home to troubleshoot before I bring it back to the school tomorrow, but no screen to attach to it and the 'net-side interface is a wireless one set to connect to the school's AP; can I ssh into the terminal-side interface if it's connected to my router?
<nothingman> thx, Ahmuck
<Ahmuck> so ur sshing from home to the server at home via a thin client you've connected through ?
<Ahmuck> headless server?
<Ahmuck> thin client at home?
<nothingman> haven't tried one yet
<nothingman> only have one cat5 cable here, I think
<Ahmuck> i'm confused
<nothingman> sshing from my laptop to the server
<Ahmuck> server is at home and headless, and your connecting from the laptop to the server via ssh wirelessly
<nothingman> right
<nothingman> but the server is plugged in from the term-side interface to the router
<nothingman> is ssh available by default on that interface?
<Ahmuck> laptop (wireless) --> router (wireless AP) --> server
<nothingman> I work for two private schools in my area with laptops whose drives have been dying since the warranty expired; a working edubuntu server would be a big win
<sbalneav> nothingman: What kind of thin client are you using?
<nothingman> Ahmuck, yes, but with the server connected by a wire
<nothingman> sbalneav: none atm
<sbalneav> So, the "nothing at the graphical login screens" at the console?
<Ahmuck> i assume your wanting to do it this way because you are testing it this way to do it similar at school?
<sbalneav> of the server?
<nothingman> sbalneav: laptops with dead HDs at the school, where I get the black screen
<sbalneav> Do you have one there to test with?
<Ahmuck> ur wanting to boot the laptops with ltsp?
<nothingman> Ahmuck: no, have a monitor I'd like to attach but it's not capable of the same resolution, so I have to change xorg.conf first
<nothingman> sbalneav: yes, but I don't think I have another cord
<Ahmuck> can you boot your laptop hooked up directly to the ltsp server via a cord?
<sbalneav> Kinda hard to help you debug a problem without the problem being there to work on. :)
<Ahmuck> cord/cable
<Ahmuck> hook the laptop up to the server client side and boot via network.  open a terminal and change the resolution
<nothingman> Ahmuck; I don't have a crossover cable, and no extra cat5
<Ahmuck> inet --> wireless router --> server --> laptop
<Ahmuck> the nics aren't auto sense?
<nothingman> is ssh enabled by default on the termside nic, or no?
<nothingman> Ahmuck: no
<sbalneav> nothingman: yes it is.
<nothingman> OK, strange
<Ahmuck> sorry
<nothingman> no prob
<sbalneav> ltsp uses ssh to log in, so it should be enabled.
<sbalneav> if it's not, that's a problem.
<nothingman_> back again
<nothingman_> had to mess with my ip config
<nothingman_> now I was able to log in
<nothingman_> and change my xorg.conf
<nothingman_> now, can anyone answer my question about getting a black screen on login from a terminal?
<nothingman_> a client, I mean
<nothingman_> and about not being able to administer users from users-admin
<sbalneav> OK, are you talking about administering the users from a thin client?
<Ahmuck> blinking cursor ?
<sbalneav> Because there's a bug in the consolekit that makes the user config fail if done from a thin client.
<nothingman_> Ahmuck: no, pointer, from the ldm screen login to just a black screen with the cursor
<sbalneav> as for the blinking cursor on a thin client, once again: can you hook up one of them to try?
<Ahmuck> sbalneav: he's getting a mouse arrow with black screen
<Ahmuck> it's failing after login
<nothingman_> sbalneav: no, from a gdm-logged-in console attached directly (kv&m) to the server
<nothingman_> separate issues
<nothingman_> black screen is logging in from a thin client, users-admin I'm trying to run from a gdm login
 * Ahmuck goes back to being quiet
<sbalneav> ok, so what happens when you try to add a user?
<nothingman_> absolutely nothing, all buttons are greyed out except for "Manage Groups", "Help" and "Close"
<sbalneav> are you trying to run users-admin from a user that has admin priviledges?
<sbalneav> try this
<nothingman_> afaict, yes
<nothingman_> the only user I set up
<nothingman_> not root, though
<sbalneav> as that user open up a terminal
<sbalneav> then type "id"
<nothingman_> OK
<sbalneav> paste the results
<nothingman_> groups: adm,dialout,cdrom,plugdev,lpadmin,admin,sambashare,jmarris
<nothingman_> uid=1000(jmarris) gid=1000(jmarris) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),110(lpadmin),119(admin),126(sambashare),1000(jmarris)
<nothingman_> the first line I typed by hand to be quick, not that it was
<nothingman_> what group am I missing?
<sbalneav> So, there isn't an "unlock" button on the bottom of the users and groups manager?
<nothingman_> correct
<sbalneav> ok, at the same command prompt, what happens if you type "sudo -i"
<nothingman_> I get the root prompt
<sbalneav> And what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nothingman_> 8.10
<sbalneav> Not sure then.
<sbalneav> works here on mine, but I'm running hardy.
<sbalneav> I never use the graphical user manager anyway, I always just use the command line tools.
<sbalneav> I'd say it sounds like a bug, myself.
<sbalneav> are all your updates... up to date? :)
<nothingman_> yeah, when I left on Thursday they were
<sbalneav> hmm
<sbalneav> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/231246
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 231246 in policykit "'Unlock' button in admin utilities greyed out (dup-of: 210897)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 210897 in consolekit "sudo *something which uses poliykit?* doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sbalneav> Seems to indicate it's related to what's in /etc/hosts
<sbalneav> cat you paste your /etc/hosts to the pastebin?
<sbalneav> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nothingman_> interesting
<nothingman_> I have 127.0.0.1 localhost
<nothingman_> and 127.0.1.1 ubuntu
<nothingman_> I thought I changed it to tech-server or something like that
<sbalneav> that's it for your /etc/hosts?
<sbalneav> what do you have for 127.0.1.1?
<nothingman_> no, I'll do that
<sbalneav> so whatever the hostname is
<nothingman_> strange that mozilla SeaMonkey doesn't open in new tabs like FF
<nothingman_> ubuntu
<nothingman_> ubuntu again
<sbalneav> then you'll want a line like 127.0.1.1 ubuntu
<nothingman_> that's what it is
<nothingman_> I'm getting silence; is everyone there?
<sbalneav> I'm here
<nothingman_> k, thx
<nothingman_> I have a Win machine that has crapware installed using my connection, too
<nothingman_> trying to get to Wupdate on it
<nothingman_> so it's taking up quite a bit of bandwidth
<sbalneav> As for the black screen, in order to help you debug that, I'd need to have you hook up the thin client.
<nothingman_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/76254/
<sbalneav> when you type the "hostname" command at the prompt, that's what you get?
<nothingman_> OK
<nothingman_> there's nothing I could do once I have a user enabled to login from it to ensure a desktop shows up eventually on the thin client?
<sbalneav> A user should be able to log into the thin client no problem
<nothingman_> yup
<sbalneav> Does the thin client get the login screen?
<nothingman_> yeah
<nothingman_> and after I login as my (sole) user from that term, it goes away and there's just a black background and the pointer cursor
<sbalneav> K, well, that shounds like the ssh wasn't running.
<nothingman_> actually, I've been logged into the termside ssh this whole time
<nothingman_> since I changed my laptop's and router's IPs
<Ahmuck> interesting, i had the same problem with user addition
<Ahmuck> so i thought i would use sabayon, but sabayon crashes on me
<nothingman_> how did you fix it?
<Ahmuck> i haven't
<nothingman_> no clues from my hosts file, sbalneav?
<sbalneav> What does the output of 'polkit-auth --show-obtainable' give you
<nothingman_> com.ubuntu.devicedriver.install
<sbalneav> that's it?
<nothingman_> yup
<sbalneav> Something's broken with your policykit then, I'd say.
<sbalneav> what does ck-list-sessions give you?
<nothingman_> what's the command for the gnome policykit admin utility?
<sbalneav> darned if I know, like I say, I always use the command line for all admin activities.
<sbalneav> That always works :)
<nothingman_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/76265/
<sbalneav> how are you doing this?
<sbalneav> You're logged in via ssh?
<sbalneav> I thought you were logged in at the console?
<sbalneav> your display device is /dev/ssh
<sbalneav> That shouldn't be if you're on the console.
<nothingman_> huzzah!
<nothingman_> I changed "root" in PolicyKit.conf to "jmarris"
<nothingman_> shabizzle!
<sbalneav> Shouldn't need to do that.
<sbalneav> You've got something else wrong, but whatever.
<nothingman_> yeah, but I couldn't run the gui policykit tools from the command line
<nothingman_> so ftm, it works
<nothingman_> now I can change my defaults in the gui, then change that back and I'm secure again
<nothingman_> still there?
 * Ahmuck writes that down
<sbalneav> I'm still here, yeah
<Ahmuck> is that a bug?
<Ahmuck> any reason a default install would have to modify the policykit.conf?
<Ahmuck> shouldn't the su be able to do this?
<sbalneav> Policy kit's tied up with the hostname, so since he's taken the machine out of the school and has it at home, I'd say it now has a different concept of "who it is" and that's where the problem lies.
<nothingman_> had this problem at the school, actually
<Ahmuck> same here
<Ahmuck> vanilla install
<Ahmuck> so, only able to change on physical host?  unable to change via a thin client?
<nothingman_> reading through that launchpad, it seems the default policy is for *no* user but root to have any control over the system
<Ahmuck> this might fix a lot of things for me
<sbalneav> Yes, currently, policy kit doesn't know anything about ltsp terminals.
<nothingman_> and adding a line -- something to do with auth_as_admin, or some such, will allow an admin group user to change it, rather than mucking the way I did
<nothingman_> Ahmuck, I was sshing from an Ubuntu laptop connected through the term-side interface
<Ahmuck> ran across a firefox addon called glubble
<Ahmuck> interesting, but not sure i want it on, as everytime the browser opens, it opens that as an added tab
<Ahmuck> nm, glubble is great for what were trying to do
<Ahmuck> i can restrict children to children's pages by setting up firefox on that user with gubble kid's page
<Ahmuck> that is a kewl kid's browser
<Ahmuck> edubuntu needs a firefox extension similar to glubble.  a whitelist browser
<nothingman> hi, all
<nothingman> still having the trouble with a black screen on logging in via thin client
<nothingman> I don't see anything in the documentation about setting up a desktop for users, though I assume having an appropriate .xsession file would be sufficient
<nothingman> hi, all
<nothingman> still having trouble logging in from a thin client
<nothingman> I get a black screen with the arrow cursor
<nothingman> nothing in the documentation seems to explain how to create a desktop for a user
<nothingman> can anyone explain why I wouldn't have user home directories in my /opt/ltsp/i386?
<nothingman> is anyone here?
 * highvoltage could do with a chocolate milkshake right now
<Fritz87> hello
<Knight709> hey everybody! I'm looking for statistics or research about the disadvantages that comes with a lack of computers in education, has anyone had any experience on the subject or have any suggestions for a good place to look?
<Knight709> I'm finding a lot of opinions but I havent had much luck with finding anything research-supported
<Fritz87> hey guys, what do you think of this idea for a school: laptop carts moved from room to room with netbooks running edubuntu
<Fritz87> 1 cart per 5 classrooms
<Fritz87> preferrably the eee pc 1000/1000h/1000ha (good keyboard, other stats are good, ~450 dollars)
<Ahmuck> Fritz87: actually our school district here is doing that with windows
<nubae> Ahmuck: did u try and contact me for something yesterday?
<nubae> fatclient related I suppose :-)
<Ahmuck> ah, yes
<Ahmuck> i followed your tutorial, and everything works, thin clients boot, etc. until i modify the dhcpd.conf and add the fat client section
<Ahmuck> then i can no longer boot fat or thin clients
<nubae> can u paste your dhcpd.conf
<nubae> to pastebin.be
#edubuntu 2008-11-25
<trailbrain> Can I volunteer my website to be a mirror for edubuntu?
<trailbrain> How would I go about doing that?
<trailbrain> Heck, I've got unlimited bandwith---might as well host ubuntu as well!
<Fritz87> afaik you can just make it available and share it with whomever as long as its free
<Fritz87> oh nvm... I'm tired, not thinking quite clearly
<Ahmuck> nubae: sorry, got called away on short notice
<Grumpy> nubae: http://pastebin.be/15025 - current, default, works
<Grumpy> nubae: http://pastebin.be/15026 - dhcp.conf file that's not working
<Fritz87_> Does anyone know any good statistics showing the benefits of computer access for k-12 students?
<Fritz87_> its been laughably difficult for me to come up with anything, I've been working on it  for about 2 hours
<Fritz87_> have google, google scholar, ebsco host etc
<Fritz87_> That or the disadvantages created by a lack of computer access
<freetown> besides gaining computer/'computer social' skills?
<Grumpy> work skills, such as typng,etc.
<Grumpy> i've found that unless you limit a students computer access they loos learning
<freetown> Grumpy, as in they go into passive mode and just browse and browse just like potato couches just lie there watching TV?
<Ahmuck> children, and adults need interaction, physical.  "mybabycanread" is a program that will teach young children to read by 18months. 4 and 5 grade readers.  it's acheived by introducing reading from birth through a different methods, singing, playing, drilling, etc. the babys don't think reading is a chore, they enjoy it
<Ahmuck> the computer is simply a tool to get a job done.  like a screwdriver and wrench for a mechanic.  anything else, and it becomes a ball and chain.  it's my opinion that we put to much emphasis on computers and thier programs ratther than the what they can do for us
<nubae> jeez people have real trouble following instructions
<nubae> even when typed out in front of them
<ogra> record them as mp3 ?
<nubae> difficult to copy and paste from :p
<ogra> copy paste is for slackers :P
#edubuntu 2008-11-26
<Ahmuck> nubae: did you get my message?
<Ahmuck> nubae: i am working on a virtual box setup, and have it running.  i'm going to do some more testing to see what it is i'm messsing up
<nubae> hi Ahmuck
<nubae> yes, I looked at your dhcpd.conf file and it looks unlike the one I have on my blog
<nubae> you'll need to make sure it looks exactly the same, replacing the mac address details for your mac address details
<nubae> if you need help, let me know
<Ahmuck> is anyone using wacom bamboo tablets under edubuntu?
<Ahmuck> got it
<Ahmuck> :)
<Ahmuck> now to get kids painting in ArtRage
<Ahmuck> or Gogh
<Ahmuck> i'd like to have a login screen that has an array of icons with students names under them.  the icons can be chosen out of a stock set.  the student clicks on his icon/name and then logs in.  would this be hard?
#edubuntu 2008-11-27
<onats> hi, in order for me to install edubuntu, should i have 8.10 desktop edition udner it?
<Ahmuck> in testing it appears that tilt/pressure are not available on the cleint
<Ahmuck> but the wacom bamboo does work on a thin client, but a fat client would be the preferred way
<Ahmuck> i bought to large of a pad :(
<Ahmuck> nn
<HedgeMage> ludo: Did you choose your nick from the Latin, or from the Labyrinth character?
<generalsnus> i have 2 xubuntu boxeswich authenticate users against ldap/ad.   And 1 box with a NFS share: the directory "homeshare" is exported...   and the 2 xubuntu's have the NFS share mounted with fstab: 10.10.10.10:/homeshare  /home/homeshare nfs...etc etc     works great, however when i login with a freshly created user for xubuntu box 1.  the home folder /home/homeshare/username  is made.  but if o log on from the other xu
<generalsnus> I have my /home folder on a nfs share..  and i have 2 xubuntu boxes .. the users have same uid etc..  but when i login  form the 2 computers, the one cretaes a home folder like /home/USERNAME  and the other makes /home /username   1 uses capital letters and the other dont...  how can i make both computers use the same /home/username folder?
<generalsnus> what config file decide how and where a /home folder is created?
<generalsnus> .. i have one xubuntu computer that creates all users /home in capitals: /home/USERNAME .. and another identical xubuntu computer that makes the home in small letters /home/username .... how can i make it so both creates /home dirs in small letters??
<trailbrain> Is there a version that works with xubuntu 8.04?
<trailbrain> Wow, everyone must be eating turkey
<LaserJock> trailbrain: probably that or asleep
<LaserJock> trailbrain: still around?
<LaserJock> trailbrain: to answer your question, we don't specifically have a version for Xubuntu
<LaserJock> trailbrain: but depending on what you're wanting to do you can usually work around that
<ball> Can Edubuntu be added to Ubuntu Server as a package?
<LaserJock> ball: as in, you have an Ubuntu Server install and you want to add Edubuntu onto it?
<LaserJock> you can install the edubuntu-desktop package to install the educational apps, but that is going to require a lot of extra packages for plain Ubuntu Server install
<nubae> specially if it is without X
<LaserJock> well, X is the light part even :-)
<LaserJock> all the Gnome libraries and ubuntu-desktop are gonna take a lot
<nubae> right :-)
<nubae> how u doing, LaserJock, its been pretty quiet edubuntuwise...
<ball> LaserJock: that's what I'm thinking of.
<LaserJock> nubae:  yeah, I've had some family issues come up
<nubae> oh, hope everything is ok...
<LaserJock> ball: well, I wouldn't particularly recommend basing off of Ubuntu Server for Edubuntu or LTSP
<ball> ok.
<LaserJock> ball: you can do it put you're going to have to download something like 500MB of packages
<LaserJock> and set some stuff up yourself that would automated in a normal install
<LaserJock> in the case of LTSP
<nubae> ball: what do u need server for anyway?
<ball> Okay, I'll look at the separate CD then.
<LaserJock> ball: what are you trying to create? we could recommend a good method for doing it
<ball> brb, kid's crying
<ball> Okay, there we are.
<ball> I have a couple of sites where I might be able to use Edubuntu, depending on the installed (or available) apps.
<nubae> just edubuntu or LTSP too?
<LaserJock> what kind of sites and what kind of apps are you looking for?
<LaserJock> nubae: did you see my start of a strategy doc?
<nubae> no... link?
<nubae> I have some time this weekend, I wanted to work on the edubuntu site a bit... get rid of the convoluted language
<LaserJock> nubae: it's unfinshed and rough: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/StrategyDocument
<nubae> sounds good... so we are calling edubuntu an OS then? rather than an add-on?
<nubae> just objective 1 that confused me a bit, otherwise sounds great...
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> I think "OS" is sort of loose
<LaserJock> it's hard to define what Edubuntu is exactly
<LaserJock> it's mostly a project centered around education
<nubae> project or community?
<LaserJock> "project"
<ball> nubae: probably both
<ball> ...though I thought Edubuntu included ltsp by default.
<nubae> ball: then start by installing alternate cd
<nubae> and hitting F4 on startup
<LaserJock> ball: it's been "reconfigured" :-)
<nubae> LaserJock: ^^ a pefect example of the confusion...
<nubae> If we think of edubuntu as a distro or OS, we have the problem that people think it includes LTSP
<ball> nubae: thanks.
<LaserJock> nubae: but an "addon" isn't very well defined
<LaserJock> it's an OS that is not self-contained
<nubae> you're right... how else could add-on be defined?
<nubae> Whatever the definition, it should be easy for the layperson to understand
<nubae> how about 'the educational packages'
<LaserJock> no matter how you look at it, it's sort of lacking
<LaserJock> we don't just "maintain educational packages"
<LaserJock> and we don't maintain nearly all of them, only a portion
<LaserJock> "a project to bring the best of the open-source software world to educational environments" is about as close as I can get
<LaserJock> and one of the primary ways we do that is via a CD
<nubae> how about a project and community
<ball> Thanks.  I have to go
<nubae> especially if we include sugar into this
<LaserJock> well, I consider community to be a part of "project" but yeah
<LaserJock> to me a project is: people, products, purpose, and communication
<nubae> I just think, saying its an operating system might confuse people
<LaserJock> yeah, that is a good point
<LaserJock> but well, it is an OS, just not in-and-of itself
<nubae> yeah but try explaining that to someone
<LaserJock> "educational addon layer"
<nubae> its on OS, but not really, but contains an OS, sugar, but is really a project about education...
<nubae> :-)
<LaserJock> well, I consider Ubuntu to be the OS
<nubae> right
<LaserJock> and we "transform" Ubuntu into Edubuntu
<LaserJock> so I still think of it as an OS
<LaserJock> but you're right that it's more a project than an OS
<LaserJock> but of course the same can be said of Ubuntu
<LaserJock> it's all very confusing really :-)
<nubae> the problem becomes even bigger with sugar
<nubae> sugar on top of edubuntu on top of ubuntu...
<LaserJock> I haven't really considered Sugar in all of it, I just see it as another App or Desktop Environment
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> bottom line though, Edubuntu is an educational project
<nubae> its definetly not an app, as it contains many apps... desktop environment sounds better
<nubae> yeah, that sounds ok....
<LaserJock> how that's been manifested has changed through time
<LaserJock> 1 install CD -> 2 CDs -> addon Cd
<nubae> heard anything from RichEd lately?
<LaserJock> but we're still basically the same thing, delivery has changed
<LaserJock> no, I need to email him about several things
<LaserJock> I don't see him on the list of attendees to UDS either
<nubae> so u think I'm ok, to take out the convoluted language out of the edubuntu pages without telling him first?
<LaserJock> on which page?
<LaserJock> or everywhere?
<nubae> everywhere
<nubae> I have an educational presentation to the general public next Saturday, and I'd like to talk about edubuntu too, but not if its in the current state...
<LaserJock> well, you can talk about it
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> it's actually a fine difference we're looking at
<LaserJock> if you just talk about Edubuntu you should be fine
<LaserJock> it hasn't changed much
<LaserJock> it's the Ubuntu in Education thing that'll get people, so if you sort of steer around that I'd think you'd be OK
<nubae> yes, but the minute they visit the page...
<nubae> I want to take out ubuntu in education completely (for now)
<nubae> we'll be talking mostly about ltsp and sugar, but I think edubuntu is a big part of linux in education, and would like it to feel that way to the audience (teachers, education decision makers)
<nubae> I won't change anything on the site unless you tell me its ok to do so though...
<LaserJock> well, I think that you should talk Edubuntu
<LaserJock> because it's largely the project where this stuff happens
<LaserJock> but I don't see a lot of confusion on edubuntu.org
<LaserJock> there is some, but it's mostly good I think
<LaserJock> you can probably sort of "warn" people that it can be a bit confusing, but telling them what Ubuntu in Education is should help
<nubae> I'd rather not mention that, as it doesn't seem well defined at all
<nubae> I want to mention ubuntu, edubuntu, ltsp and sugar, and keep it real simple
<nubae> also the people to contact page is totally out of date... it doesn't even mention you or riched
<LaserJock> fine, send them to the mailing list
<LaserJock> I gotta run, Thanksgiving dinner time
<nubae> ok, enjoy...
<LaserJock> I think you could make some changes
<LaserJock> take the most glaring and confusing parts, make them better
<LaserJock> I'll have a look at the site when I get home tonight
<nubae> ok...
<LaserJock> RichEd is not really interested in edubuntu.org I don't think
<LaserJock> he's more interested in ubuntu.com/education
#edubuntu 2008-11-28
<ball> Are there separate metapkgs for different age groups?
<ball> (separate collections of software)?
<berriop> hi ogra, are you there??
<ogra> with half an eye
<berriop> :)
<berriop> ok I will go straight to the point then
<berriop> I work for the London South Bank University, UK
<berriop> we are gonna held a conference about thin computing on june/july 2009
<berriop> we are looking for some potential lecturers / speakers
<berriop> who are into thin computing projects development
<ogra> well, stgraber, sbalneav, me ...
<ogra> but also nubae or LNs would surely be able to talk about it
<berriop> would you be interested in give a presentation?
<berriop> ok, kool
<stgraber> I'm doing ltsp thin client deployment
<stgraber> clustered ltsp that's
<berriop> ok
<nubae> I can talk about fat clients
<berriop> i write down all names
<berriop> nice to see you would be interested
<nubae> and sugar on ltsp
<stgraber> we're developping ltsp-cluster here (and pushing it upstream now) we have some >4k thin clients networks
<stgraber> mainly school boards
<stgraber> *school districts
<berriop> I think we need around 4 or 5, maybe more
<berriop> nice, I write down your usernames, I hope i can find you on launchpad or related sites
<nubae> berriop: all ubuntu based, or other distros too?
<berriop> any distro
<nubae> then vagrantc and warren too
<berriop> its not oriented to any special distro
<berriop> ok
<berriop> here is the link of the faculty http://www.lsbu.ac.uk/esbe/
<ogra> #ltsp would then have been the better lace to ask
<ogra> *place
<ogra> there you can find devs for ll distros
<ogra> *all
<ogra> the channel here is pretty ubuntu centric
<berriop> yep i can guess it, i was gonna ask there after here
<berriop> thanks
<ogra> i have no clue about my travelling dates in june/july yet, else i'd say yes
<berriop> I am an ubuntu user, so I asked here first
<nubae> lots of stuff will work mainly on ubuntu I guess (ltsp-cluster, local apps, fat client, etc)
<berriop> ok, We are finishing the portfolio, once its done I will email you the exact titled
<stgraber> ogra: I guess we'll have the UDS (end of May, early June ?) and then the LTSP hackfest (July ?), that's at least what I have scheduled for June-July
<ogra> stgraber, we also have an llhands meeing from that company around that time
<ogra> and i dont know what mobile tasks might still come
<berriop> i see u are really busy then :)
<nubae> is the lecture just on thin client systems?
<berriop> anyway we ll try that the dates will not b the same as another related conf or meetin
<berriop> it is about thin clients and grid computing
<Fritz87> hey guys! anyone do black friday shopping this morning?
<Fritz87> I managed to hold myself back
<Fritz87> although I almost bought a garmin and a 22" lcd
<Fritz87> oops, worng channel, my apologies
<Ahmuck> i was trying out iTalC but it was only showing me my login, not the others?
#edubuntu 2008-11-29
<Ahmuck> http://pastebin.com/m18611bd7
<Ahmuck> Nubae: that looks right  ?
<Ahmuck> bleh, fat client setup on the server takes more than 6G
<Nubae> Ahmuck: totally depends on what u install in the chroot
<Nubae> 6 gigs sounds like a hell of a lot though
<Nubae> Ahmuck: u definetly have something wrong there, my uncompressed chroot is 2 gigs
<Nubae> and taht has lots of extra stuff installed
#edubuntu 2008-11-30
<Grumpy> sudo wine msiexec /i artrage2.5starteredtion_win.msi
<Grumpy> wine: /home/drbeams/.wine is not owned by you
<Grumpy> do windows programs run on thin clients by opening up directories?
<Grumpy> er creating?
<Grumpy> how does one run many gpl windows games on ltsp server?
<lbs> Who is familiar with ltsp?
<zamba> i need an alternative to the smartboard software/hardware.. anyone know of one solution?
#edubuntu 2009-11-23
<flint_> highvoltage, Good morning!
<flint_> Meeting Times of the last half dozen edubuntu IRC meetings:09/18/2009 17:00 UTC, 09/25/2009 17:00 UTC, 10/02/2009 17:00 UTC, 10/09/2009 17:00 UTC, 10/16/2009 17:00 UTC,
<flint_> Then the meeting appears to have switched to 11/12/2009 15:00 UTC.
<flint_> From the standard Friday to a Thursday.
<flint_> At this time there are no Edubuntu meetings scheduled on the fridge (http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar)
<flint_> Are all these assertions accurate?
<highvoltage> morning flint_!
<flint_> highvoltage, How are things in sunny South Africa Johnathan?
<highvoltage> flint_: the next one is on Nov 25: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda
<highvoltage> I should've added it to the fridge... will do so now
<highvoltage> flint_: nice and sunny (for a change)... summer seems to have come late this year :)
<flint_> highvoltage, the mornings here in Vermont are cold but the days are crisp and clear.  No snow yet :^(...
<highvoltage> flint_: added to the fridge, I'll be more diligent doing that from now on
<flint_> highvoltage, not to worry, I am trying to synchronize... :^)
<highvoltage> flint_: I'm going to Quebec in probably a little bit more than a month from now, will be the first time that I actually experience snow :)
<flint_> highvoltage, Excellent!   Where will you be in Quebec? I might be able to come up.
<highvoltage> flint_: Sherbrooke, it's close to Montreal
<flint_> highvoltage, I know Sherbrooke well.  It is a very cool University town.  They have excellent Morrocan food shops in the old part of the city... Keep me informed via email.
<flint_> highvoltage, Is your trip Ubuntu related?
<highvoltage> flint_: yep, I work almost full time for revolution linux now which is based there
<flint_> highvoltage, I know and like Revolution Linux, and worked with Benoit St-Andre (who I constantly called disparaging names :^) at NECC in DC over the summer.
<highvoltage> flint_: cool :)
<flint_> They set up a 40 node LTSP off of one server that actually ran video on each station.  Very Cool.  I have been meaning to continue to harass him...  This may be an opportunity.
<flint_> I was the wire monkey for this... it went very well...
<highvoltage> heh
<sbalneav> Morning all
<highvoltage> morning sbalneav!
<mhall119|work> morning
<highvoltage> morning mhall119|work
#edubuntu 2009-11-24
<alkisg> highvoltage, stgraber: "Thu Nov 25 20:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting" ==> unless my time-zone is off the charts, Thursday is 26 and Wednesday is 25, in which of the two is the meeting?
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda
<highvoltage> alkisg: it should have said Wed there, it's corrected
<alkisg> Nice :)
<Ahmuck> hi again
#edubuntu 2009-11-25
<sbalneav> evening all
<sakhi> Morning
<highvoltage> Morning sakhi
<alkisg> !info clusterssh
<ubottu> clusterssh (source: clusterssh): administer multiple ssh or rsh shells simultaneously. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26-1 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 208 kB
<sbalneav> Morning all
<highvoltage> hi sbalneav
<highvoltage> sbalneav: we're talking to the CC about the EC elections... it may turn into just a confirmation vote where we vote all 6 nominees in
<highvoltage> sbalneav: I'm going to link to your wiki page too so I'm not sure if you'd perhaps like to remove the "Boy, is *that* a big mistake on your part." part :)
<sbalneav> highvoltage: Nope. :)
<sbalneav> I yam what I yam.  If the CC doesn't think I'd make a suitable candidate because of that, then, well, they'll have to live with the consequences of that decision.
<highvoltage> sbalneav: ok np!
<sbalneav> I *do* think there probably be some input from the users, just in case Ace or Scott shows up and doesn't want one or the other of us around.  If we're voted in "by acclimation", there's always the appearance of impropriaty or croneyism.
<sbalneav> s/probably/should probably/
<highvoltage> sbalneav: well, everyone had a chance to put forward their nominations
<highvoltage> sbalneav: if someone feels strongly that there were somoeone better for the job, they had their chance to nominate someone
<highvoltage> (not that I disagree with you)
<sbalneav> Yup
<sbalneav> True enough.
<alkisg> Is the following idea for passwordless ssh an acceptable way to control many standalone clients from a server?
<alkisg> 1) Create ssh keys for the root user on the server: sudo ssh-keygen
<alkisg> 2) Edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the clients, and specify: AuthorizedKeysFile /etc/ssh/authorized_keys
<alkisg> 3) Copy the public key of the server root user to the clients' /etc/ssh/authorized_keys
<alkisg> This way anyone with sudo privileges on the server could do: sudo ssh user@client and automatically logon there.
<alkisg> (that would be really useful to run commands on all users on all clients simultaneously with clusterssh)
<alkisg> Any tactical problems with this approach?
<sbalneav> alkisg: What is it you want to do on the thin clients?
<alkisg> sbalneav: standalone, not thin
<alkisg> This way I could ssh as root, and e.g. update or install programs on the clients,
<alkisg> or I could logon as any user and run apps on behalf of the students locally
<sbalneav> Seems reasonable.
<alkisg> I'm thinking of starting two packages for this scenario, one "sch-server" would prepare the server for the teacher to sit there, and one "sch-client" would prepare the client
<alkisg> So except from remote command execution, I'd like to manage squid, some mandatory gnome and firefox settings etc
<alkisg> Thanks sbalneav :)
<sbalneav> NP
<alkisg> Meeting in 10 minutes? Or am I counting wrong again?
<stgraber> MEETING
<highvoltage> yes!
<highvoltage> (#ubuntu-meeting)
<alkisg> nubae, sbalneav: ^^^
<nubae> oof when was that written?
<nubae> am I late?
<alkisg> Not much, hop right in
<highvoltage> sbalneav: the meeting is in #ubuntu-meeting ;)
<nubae> was anything else of interest mentioned?
<alkisg> live ltsp, and no text installer...
<alkisg> (except for classroom server and moodle)
<nubae> ok..
<nubae> along with moodle, was consideration given to mahara and koha
<nubae> both are really useful as a trio
<nubae> koha does librarry (especially for schools) management
<nubae> and mahara is an e-portfolio for kids to store their work in a more facebook like fashion, as well as learn how to present pages/their cvs, etc
<nubae> through xmlrpc, the trio work very well, and it would give an edge compared to other distros
<nubae> but I suggest u take a look a their respective sites
<nubae> the cool thing is, info is very interconnected
<alkisg> Hey, those look interesting...
<highvoltage> nubae: hmm, koha isn't packaged yet, although mahara seems to be
<nubae> koha isnt packaged,really? its the oldest of the 3
<nubae> and is awsome for books management in schools/unis
<nubae> mahara is nice cause its kinda drag and drop iterfacce and grabs details from moodle, and would do a lot of what is being attempted to do in moodle 2.0
<nubae> what would be nice of course is if we had a pre-xmlrcd version, so that on moodle or mahara install data is immediately interchangable
<nubae> also, and just off top of my head here... identi.ca?
<alkisg> nubae: I was thinking about the telepathy stuff you were talking about some time ago, and utilizing it in a classroom. E.g. students collaborating with the help of empathy's "people nearby"... did you do something with telepathy, or you were just reading about it?
<nubae> alkisg, 'm in the miiddle of a project with it
<nubae> but therer are already projects using it
<nubae> abiword, coccinella, vnc for multicasting, libjingle for multi videoconferencig
<alkisg> "vnc for multicasting"???!!!
<alkisg> Where's that?!
<nubae> the gnome games package includes at least 3 games that use it, sudoku, tic tact toe
<nubae> do a search for telepathy and vnc or vinagre/vino
<nubae> its tightly integrted
<nubae> inkscpae uses it
<nubae> there are some SIP people managers, thunderbird uses it
<nubae> fish around a little u'll find stuff, but the really interesting stuff is still  to be develloperd
<nubae> and I thik we could start with some LTSP plugins at least
<alkisg> I'm thinking of teachers publishing classes, and students joining in,
<nubae> like multifreeze, multi-lower voliume, muliti-lock,mulit-powerdown
<nubae> etc
<alkisg> teachers being able to send files to all students simultaneously,
<nubae> ah.... then u'll have to wait for my app which is what it will do
<alkisg> helping students remotely (that's already doable), students chatting / giving urls or files to one another,
<nubae> welll... it will publish a lesson, which they must answer complete, in quiz style, gaining/loosing points
<alkisg> Really? Could you describe your app? What language are you using?
<nubae> gettext is already included, so no probs in adding gree
<nubae> just need a pot file
<nubae> let me advance a  little with it during the next 2 weeks, and we can talk again
<nubae> about icons though
<nubae> I like to do that sometimes to chill me out
<nubae> where would we wanna go?
<nubae> maybe even 2 styles?
<nubae> I know htere are a lot of jthem though
<highvoltage> icon themes are generally not too big so more than one extra can be included yes
<sbalneav> here I am
<alkisg> You mean the edubuntu theme? I think the edubuntu default is only for little kids...
<nubae> right
<nubae> think we need one that is more genereal edu
<nubae> and maybe a hip/cool one foir high schoolers
<nubae> then we'd have a choice of 3
<alkisg> ...and maybe also the default ubuntu one, so that we have 4 :)
 * alkisg would go with the defaults, and let the theme hunting to end users :)
<nubae> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Newtonianpenguin.png
<nubae> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Penguin-evolution.png
<nubae> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Penguin-school.png
<nubae> ok, well, those 3 I did a while back and have another one 2, they're kinda like a theme
<nubae> wacha think?
<nubae> good enough,, or not really... please be honest
<nubae> I have a good wacom tablet I use for this using inkscape, so I'd use that or creating the icons too
<nubae> it soothes me between coding so I dont mind it so much
<nubae> and a I STRONGLY recpmmend u look at the latest opensuse-edu, cause hopefully we'd be travelling towards that and can learn from their mistakes
<nubae> and their successes
<nubae> if course we dot have something like yast which makes life so much easier for admins
<nubae> vur creating a linked control panel might not be a bad idea
<nubae> how about this.... I make 3 different variations of 2 popular icons and we work of that?
<nubae> and a more pro looking theme might work better in generak )osx/darkker/dark blue/vlack/gray
<nubae> more like what ubuntustudio have
<nubae> that looks more pro
<nubae> anyway, thats my input... collect universe apps (get someone to help me put them in seeds, create icon sets, finish telepathy based teachgin/quiz app
#edubuntu 2009-11-26
<researcher> :-(
<researcher> hello friends Im just new
<researcher> Can I expec to be guided here?
<researcher> some very basic question
<Ahmuck> anyone seen spicebird?
<nubae> Ahmuck, no but cool nickname
<nubae> how u doing?
<nubae> Ahmuck, if u wanna be really amazed, I mean really really by a edu distro, take a  look at the new opensuse 11.2 (theres a review on my website frontpage www.nubae.com)
<sbalneav> Morning all
<dgroos> Good Morning sbalneav!
<researcher> :)Hello everybody
<dgroos> researcher: hello!
<researcher> thanks u noticed me
<dgroos> :)
<researcher> is this the only way to communicate here?
<researcher> Cant we make voice talk here?
<dgroos> as an irc I think it's only text...
<researcher> ok
<researcher> I want a picture to appear at the bottom of screen on edubuntu when a kid studies
<researcher> is it possible ?
<mhall119> what do you mean?
<dgroos> yes... a student logs in to their account, right?
<mhall119> you want a picture to appear on top of everything else?
<dgroos> then?  do you mean this would be their desktop 'wall paper'?
<researcher> not wall paper
<researcher> at the bottom of the screen
<researcher> small pic or text
<mhall119> in the panel?  or floating above everything else?
<researcher> I must have options
<researcher> panel preferred
<dgroos> describe how you plan on using it--why you want it--what is the purpose of this picture.
<researcher> I want to creat a CD with my name and photo
<researcher> so that in whichever cllass it is installed studnet sknow the teacher name and photo
<dgroos> don't get the CD part...
<researcher> that means its my photo and my name so my laboratory kids know this resource has come  from this teacher
<dgroos> how does this relate to the idea of a CD?
<researcher> about CD part. .... Want to have self installable edubuntu CD
<researcher> when it is inserted and PC started then it installs Edubuntu..
<researcher> which edubuntu when used shows my picture and name
<researcher> did I make my requirements clear ?
<dgroos> getting close!  do you want a permanent install on the PC or do you want to run it off the CD so there is no change made to the HD of the PC?
<researcher> Permanent install on the PC
<dgroos> options depend, I think, on weather users will be logging in a school wide server.  Or, is there no log in?  If a server, will it be edubuntu server?
<researcher> no server
<researcher> stand alone pc
<researcher> there is no login
<dgroos> OK, now there are a few things here.
<researcher> yes plz
<dgroos> Actually, edubuntu no longer uses CD but DVD--gives more options.
<researcher> ok
<dgroos> Is there a network available to connect all these stand-alones, to?
<researcher> may be at times
<researcher> normally unconnected PCs
<dgroos> Instead of using a speciallized DVD, I would consider installing on a single PC, customizing it with a picture/name like you want, then by making an image of it onto a flash drive, then going around, from computer to computer, and burning this speciallized image on to each PC.
<researcher> thats enough good
<dgroos> Then, customizing the PC for another classroom, make new image and repeat process.  'course, could use a USB external HD too.
<researcher> thats fine
<dgroos> So... there are 2 things here...
<researcher> plz
<dgroos> 1.  how do you add the image to the bottom of a window (mhall119? he's your man on that).  And...
<mhall119> I am?
<alkisg> (for an icon or text with a customized picture, see the fish applet: right click on a panel, add applet, fish...)
<dgroos> si senor :)
<alkisg> (and it supports a custom command when clicked, so you could pop-up a dialog with your name there, with zenity)
<dgroos> good evening alkisg
<alkisg> Hi all - just dropping an idea and leaving to see a TV show :D
<researcher> what am I to do now. Whats this fish applet?
<alkisg> http://www.fifi.org/doc/gnome-help-data/html/fish_applet/C/index.html ==> but of course you can put your face instead of a fish
<alkisg> Try it on your ubuntu to see.
<researcher> oh.thanks
 * alkisg will be back later...
<researcher> :-D
<researcher> how to save this chat for later reference?
<dgroos> 2.  to learn about the process of making and using images, check out http://clonezilla.com--pretty slick, pretty efficient too.
<researcher> ok.thanks
<researcher> it says "server not found"
<researcher> ok . Got it
<dgroos> lots of ways to save.  besides using the built in possiblities of the chat client you are using, you can copy the whole chat and past it into a wordprocessing document.
<researcher> ok
<dgroos> sorry--yes http://clonezilla.org
<dgroos> Good luck!
<researcher> u people r wonderfully helpfull
<researcher> may u have all thats Peace,health,Wealth and Joy
<dgroos> another resource is join the edubuntu list--it's an e-mail list where you can get help via e-mailing. Do a search for edubuntu users list.
<dgroos> Thanks and to you as well.
<researcher> good night
<researcher> How can I meet you again?
<dgroos> 'here' also edubuntu user list.
<researcher> see you
<researcher> bye
<vistro> Hello. I just performed a clean install of Ubuntu on another computer last night, and when I installed edubuntu (after applying all of the package upadates), I can't login after a reboot.
<vistro> I logon, and I get the Ubuntu logo and the logon loading thing, and then it bumps me right back to the logon screen
<vistro> The only thing that changes is that the screen resolutionchanges to what I picked for my account, but it goes right back to the original resolution when it puts me back at the logon screen
<vistro> What do I do?
<feathercloud> Hey, running ltsp-server with 3 nics, 2 ltsp-client subnets and an internet connected interface: ldm doesn't start in this case: tty7 echo's nc: invalid option -- 'f'. (using ltsp 5 on ubuntu karmic). Disabling one thin client network iface in dhcp-server 'solves' the issue. Is this a known bug?
<vistro> Can anyone here help with a logon problem after installing edubuntu?
<alkisg> vistro: on LTSP clients? or on a standalone pc?
<vistro> standalone
<vistro> once a user is created and logged in
<vistro> one logout, and it's useless
<vistro> the most I can do is a terminal if I select xsometing from the session menu
<vistro> it acts like it will log in, and it goes back to the logon screen
<alkisg> See the user's ~/.xsession-errors for any messages
<vistro> the most noticable change it goes through in the steps to bring me my desktop is it changes my screen rez for maybe 6 secons
<vistro> how do I do that?
<alkisg> Get the xterm thing, and run: cat ~/.xsession-errors
<vistro> Okay. I'm in the middle of trying to uninstlall edubuntu to see if that helps
<vistro> Nope, same song and dance... I'll try that .xsession-errors thing
<vistro> what am I looking for here?
<vistro> three lines of output
<vistro> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<vistro> Setting IM through im-switch for locale-en_US.
<vistro> Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.
<vistro> and that's it
<alkisg> Right, it doesn't tell you anything :(
<vistro> I'm not reinstalling the system again
<vistro> it's a pain in the ass when it won't let me see half of my screen
<alkisg> Well, that's as far as I can go, so either wait for someone else, or try to also ask in #ubuntu
<vistro> the people in #ubuntu really don't care
<sbalneav> vistro: Have you tried turning off desktop effects?
<vistro> can't get in to do that
<vistro> I managed to recover it by installing KDE and then loggint into gnome
<vistro> but the stupid son of a bitch won't connect to a wireless network now
<vistro> greaaatttt OS you got here
<vistro> even if I put the god damned wireless card on the stupid router, can't see it for jackl
<vistro> I suppose Ubuntu was designed to break wireless compatibility on a desktop machine
<sbalneav> What kind if wireless card is it?  Only some wireless carda are supported
<vistro> Linksys
<vistro> usb card
<vistro> it sees it
<vistro> but good luck connecting to a network
<sbalneav> There are some bugs in NetworkManager that I think are fixed in "Proposed", but not in the main archive.
<vistro> then where do I get them
<vistro> the card works just fine on my laptop
<sbalneav> You might try turning on the "Proposed" archive in software-sources, and doing an update
<vistro> thus confirming my theoroy on ubuntu's hate for desktop wireless
<sbalneav> System -> Admin -> Software sources
<sbalneav> click on "updates" tab
<sbalneav> check off "karmic-proposed"
<sbalneav> Then update your system.
<sbalneav> You're using edubuntu?
<sbalneav> vistro: I'm heading home for the day.  I'll be on later on tonight if you need any further help.
<vistro> can't do it
<vistro> at all. ever
<vistro> won't let me log into gnome on any account other than the non-superuser
<vistro> so that won't work at all ever
<vistro> wish there was a magic command that turned off the shitty_experience package
<vistro> somehow my laptop turned that off for me
<vistro> how do I enter this menu on SDE?
#edubuntu 2009-11-27
<sbalneav> vistro: So, what happens if you log in with the superuser account?
<sbalneav> gotta take my son out to his music lesson.  Back on in a couple of hours.
<oscurochu1> where can i get a list of all the applications included with the latest release?
<sbalneav> oscurochu1: Not sure if we've got that on the site at all.
<sbalneav> gotta go
<sbalneav> be back on in 1/2 hour
<oscurochu1> is there a list in the image?
<sbalneav> the packages are all there
<oscurochu1> ok thanks thats all
<researcher> :)Hello
<researcher> I did not find the Fish Applet as suggested yesterday
<alkisg> are you on an ubuntu system now?
<researcher> yes
<researcher> ub untu 9.10 64 Bit AMD
<alkisg> Right click on the bottom panel, and select to add an applet
<researcher> please wait a while
<researcher> did it
<alkisg> OK, and you don't see the wanda fish applet there?
<researcher> yes its there
<researcher> now How do I make my photo appear here with name?
<alkisg> http://amitksaha.blogspot.com/2008/01/wanda-gnome-fish.html
<alkisg> """Right-Click on the GNOME Fish Applet, and go the 'Preferences' menu:"""
<researcher> done
<alkisg> etc etc, if you don't find it ask again...
<researcher> yes I CAN BROWSE TO MY PHOTO FILE NOW
<alkisg> You can even put animated pictures, if you like (and if you know how to make one)
<researcher> thanks a lot
<researcher> hello alkisg r u there?
<sbalneav> Morning all
<researcher> I have ubuntu installed in english and installed ubuntu-edu-preschool using apt-get command.Can I work edubuntu now in other language?
<researcher> :)hello friends here
<sbalneav> You know, 5 minutes is not enough time for people to hang around waiting for an answer to their question.
<Ahmuck> ?
<Ahmuck> what's the new release called?
<Ahmuck> what's 10.04 called?
<Ahmuck> Leaping Leapord?
<alkisg> Lucid Lynx
<Ahmuck> ah
<sbalneav> Ahmuck: researcher came in here with a question, asked at 11:01, and bailed at 11:05
<Ahmuck> i'm torn
<sbalneav> Must be painful.
<sbalneav> Try eating more fibre :)
<Ahmuck> given the chioce, id close the lab in december
<sbalneav> What's the other choice?
<Ahmuck> leave it open
<Ahmuck> operating it at a significant loss
<sbalneav> How come operating it at a loss?
<sbalneav> This a school lab?
<Ahmuck> it's an independent community lab
<Ahmuck> we do compete with the local school district.  they lease out to the college.  they are windows
<Ahmuck> and the local library
<Ahmuck> we've been looking at grants
<sbalneav> So is this your job?
<Ahmuck> no, i do IT work on the windows side
<Ahmuck> for manufacturers.  windows labs are a piece of cake.
<Ahmuck> msg me if you want to know more sbalneav
<sbalneav> So, is this lab an edubuntu lab, or a windows lab?
<Ahmuck> it's a ltsp lab.  focusing on scribus, openoffice, some hand selected edu apps, gimp, etc.
<Ahmuck> it's an open source lab
<Ahmuck> it's used to teach theory/concepts in word processing, DTP, spreadsheets, etc.
<Ahmuck> open during the day, teaching at night.  we have mixed groups during the day
<Ahmuck> the problem we've had is the law is so onereous
<sbalneav> And, what, nobody's interested in renting it?
<Ahmuck> we don't lease
<sbalneav> Then I'm unclear on why you want to shut it down.
<Ahmuck> sbalneav: ok, back to the subject
<Ahmuck> the original premise was
<Ahmuck> 1. create a public education lab using oss software only
<Ahmuck> 2. create a space where linux was used and promoted
<Ahmuck> 3. real world testing of software/ideas and comparison
<Ahmuck> 4. be self-supporting
<Ahmuck> sbalneav: sooo, when ur back, drop me a note
<Ahmuck> 5. provide a place where underprivledge could gain access to pc technology
<sbalneav> Ok, so what's prompting the shutdown?
<Ahmuck> well, i've been unable to get the clients to function properly, hence i've been looking at NDB & LDAP
<dgroos> Hi sbalneav and Ahmuck...
<Ahmuck> if the clients don't function, advertising it is a no no
<Ahmuck> cause I don't want to advertise it and make linux/oss look bad
<Ahmuck> even if it is me
<Ahmuck> the other problem is cost.  after doing books for the year end or near year end, the roi, or cost/benifit ratio isn't there
<Ahmuck> however, we have used it for 1. LUG use and 2. community magazine production using OO.o and scribus
 * Ahmuck is a bit of a bleeding heart
<sbalneav> So, remind me, what isn't working about the thin clients?
<Ahmuck> sbalneav: well, we do have inet access during the day.  firefox has been a problem, as well as flash.
<Ahmuck> however, scribus has been a problem as well
<Ahmuck> games like ri-li
<Ahmuck> i've actually found that windows games runs faster from the ltsp server on the client than linux games
<Ahmuck> as a result, if given the choice, i download the windows version over the linux version
<Ahmuck> scribus/gimp can be problems
<Ahmuck> i understand alkisg has no issues, but i'm not sure why
<sbalneav> "Problems" in what way?
<Ahmuck> slooooow
<Ahmuck> lockups
<Ahmuck> etc.
<sbalneav> What kind of thin clients do you have?
<Ahmuck> 800Mhz - 1Ghz with 512mb ram
<sbalneav> Do you have NBD swap turned on?
<Ahmuck> gigabyte network and gigabyte swtich
<Ahmuck> don't rightly know, but can check.  iirc, i did turn that on
<Ahmuck> the clients have 20G hard disks, but they were dbaned
<alkisg> Ahmuck: do you have local firefox & flash, and you're still not satisfied with the result?
<sbalneav> when things are slow, is the server's cpu loaed?
<Ahmuck> alkisg: local firefox
<Ahmuck> i'd have to check on flash
<Ahmuck> sbalneav: not sure, i can top it and see
<alkisg> Well if the firefox is local, and you see flash, then flash is local too. Then, the speed is not a matter of LTSP, it's just your client CPUs, as flash runs locally.
<alkisg> I *do* have problems, e.g. I can't run googleearth etc, but with my ancient clients, googleearth wouldn't run on windows as well.
<alkisg> Overall, I'm more satisfied with LTSP than with Windows with those clients (I've had windows 98 and 2000 on them before switching them to LTSP)
<alkisg> On newer labs I don't install LTSP, but standalone Ubuntu
<alkisg> You have to know what to expect...
<Ahmuck> alkisg: can you run scribus, gimp?
<alkisg> Gimp yes, scribus I didn't try
<Ahmuck> multiple gimps?
<Ahmuck> so, if not ltsp, then what?
<Ahmuck> i'm really really trying to make this work, but have began to have serious doubts
<Ahmuck> essentially we've been in a year of testing.  i've considered getting a new server, quad core and new clients
<alkisg> What do you mean "multiple gimps"? I've tried with one gimp per PC (the studens drawing stuff...)
<Ahmuck> however, i'd hate to put out the cost without having any good test cases
<Ahmuck> how many pcs
<alkisg> 8
<alkisg> But I didn't have any bottleneck, so I guess I could run about 20 with the same server / network. Of course the behavior is a little slower than e.g. on my desktop PC, but that's to be expected...
<Ahmuck> i think we worked out i didn't have a bottleneck either ...
<alkisg> And? Gimp doesn't go fast enough, or it doesn't work at all?
<alkisg> (I think we just found out that you didn't have a network problem, we didn't look at other common bottlenecks, like CPU etc...)
<Ahmuck> it works slowly
<Ahmuck> i'm sure ur aware, that when using scribus, you can load a photo of any size into the image frame
<alkisg> I've never seen scribus...
<Ahmuck> three of four people doing this is murder on ltsp
<Ahmuck> ...
<Ahmuck> it's a great DTP tool
<alkisg> I use openoffice for DTP :P
<Ahmuck> *groan*
<alkisg> I did publish books with openoffice, and they're fine. Much better than I could do with Word.
<Ahmuck> well, ok, i agree, OO.o will work for that and it does well i guess
<dgroos> I'm running gnome-watchdog and it really helps eliminate processes abandoned after a user logs out.
<Ahmuck> dgroos: kewl, thx
<Ahmuck> this has been a problem.  user logs out, and then logs in the next day and can't use firefox
<dgroos> Ahmuck: watchdog helps lot.
<dgroos> But...
<dgroos> ...after a few classes of logging in and out I notice that the overall memory usage of the server is a good ways up.
<dgroos> (as compared to right after reboot)
<Ahmuck> btw, how is your classroom lab?
<dgroos> Ahmuck: have you checked this w/ top or Administration/System Monitor?
<dgroos> It's going pretty well!  I can feel your pain though on wanting to go system wide w/Edubuntu and LTSP and feeling that it's not quite ready for primetime (UNDER MY LEADERSHIP).
<dgroos> I've a feeling it would be if I had alkisg's knowledge/skills (I've got a bit of them though thanks to him teaching me!)
<Ahmuck> my problem is time
<dgroos> LocalApps made a quantum leap ahead for me.
<Ahmuck> i don't like working 18 hour days
<dgroos> Yes.
<dgroos> Family/Health doesn't like it either, in my case!
<dgroos> You using PIII's, right?
<Ahmuck> dgroos: yep
<Ahmuck> gateways
<dgroos> localapps?
<Ahmuck> heh, i thought for a sec you said pills
<dgroos> or are you doing Hardy?
<Ahmuck> dgroos: not sure yet
<Ahmuck> nope, i'm on jaunty
<dgroos> (tempting... ;)?)
<dgroos> So not using localapps.
<Ahmuck> jaunty did fix a number of problems, however i did'nt have firefox issues on an ealier release
<Ahmuck> i'd have to check.  i'm in the middle of something with Jack right now
<dgroos> sure.  When you get a chance, let's talk about localapps.  I sunk a good bit of my summer in them--and it was worth it.
<dgroos> I'm remotely exploring my server (via NX) trying to find why it's slow to log in, and why memory use grows throughout the day.
<dgroos> I just found that my file system is at 100% full!
<dgroos> How can I find memory usage by directory?
<alkisg> dgroos: there's a tool for that in applications > accessories
<dgroos> after I type: df -h it tells me that /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 is 100%
<dgroos> thanks alkisg--I'll check it out.
<dgroos> nice :)
<Ahmuck> dgroos: actually, i'm on karamic
<dgroos> cool.  So, have you looked much into LocalApps?
<Ahmuck> some.  i think i have localapps enabled
<dgroos> Easy to tell.  If you are sitting at a client, boot firefox and at the 'title bar' where it says 'firefox' it should say something like 'firefox ltsp 48' or something like that.
<dgroos> alkisg: I'm doing a 'Scan Folder' and it is telling me some things I can't make sense of...
<dgroos> I'm scanning the /home directory, click on a user that is, for example, using 184 MB.
<Ahmuck> sbalneav: fwiw, my pay job pays for my non-pay community stuff
<dgroos> it then lists the top 2 folders for this user as 'boot' using 19.4% and '.mozilla' using 19.2%, then is bin with 3.3% and quickly all things lists are .1%.  Thus, doing quick math, the things listed account for less than 50%!
<dgroos> Where is the hidden 50% being used?
<dgroos> Other confusion... Looking at this user (and I've got dozens like him), I then open the 'boot' folder which is said to be using 19.4% of his contents.
<dgroos> ... and inside this folder only 1 thing is listed, 'pxelinux.cfg', using 0.0% of this.  So, where is the 35.8 MB of content it is said to have?
<dgroos> Maybe I ought to launch this from terminal as root...
<dgroos> Weird... why would it say my home directory used 2.3 gigs when Disk Analyzer was opened as user with admin privileges and LESS THAN HALF that when examined by Disk Analyzer running as root?
<Ahmuck> http://deals.ebay.com/5000005280 - i can't build em cheaper than this
<dgroos> A user kker1101 is said to be using 7.4 gigs.  I examine his directories using Disk Usage Analyzer with root privileges.  100% of this 7.4 gigs is in this directory: home/kker1101/dev/fd/3/fd/3/fd/3/fd/3/fd/3/fd/3/fd/3/fd/3/... seemingly forever.  What's going on?  Googling hasn't given me any lead.  There are many users that have this fd/3/... issue!
<sbalneav> dgroos: They're putting spaces in their usernames
<sbalneav> have you updated your ltsp packages from stgrabers ppa?
<sbalneav> he fixed this
<dgroos> do I have to do this manually or if I run sudo apt-get update then upgrade it will that do it?
<Ahmuck> you need to add the ppa manually
<Ahmuck> or via the software sources interface
<dgroos> I think I had that... I'll check.
<dgroos> ahhh... I have it in my source list but had them unchecked.  I think I did that because I also have edubuntu-italc-devel ppa selected and thought they might conflict or read that somewhere--don't remember.
<dgroos> sbalneav: after I run the update do I have to delete this seeming infinite series of fd/3 or should I delete the user or... ?
<sbalneav> yeah, delete the fd's
<dgroos> wow... took about 2 minutes to rm -r the fd of that 7.4 gig user, now working on the next....
<dgroos> sbalneav: do I need to rebuild the chroot or anything after the update?  It's taking a while to remove all these spurious fd/ directories and don't want them to be re-created on Monday again.  Is there some link that describes this issue?  THANKS!
<Ahmuck> sbalneav: what do you suggest for my situation?
#edubuntu 2009-11-28
<sbalneav> Ahmuck: Sorry, which?
<sbalneav> I'm on hardy at work, and I have, on one server, about 40 workstations.
<sbalneav> My question is, if you eliminate FLASH, do things work alright?
<researcher> I have installed in Ubuntu this kernel 2.6.31-14-generic. The system is not starting now.What should I do?
<researcher> hello
<researcher> dgross can u help me as usual plz?
<researcher> alkisg can u help me plz?
<alkisg> What?
<researcher>  I have installed in Ubuntu this kernel 2.6.31-15-generic. The system is not starting now.What should I do?
<alkisg> Boot with the older kernel
<researcher> I have downloaded edubuntu-artwork - edubuntu themes and artwork
<researcher> edubuntu-desktop - educational desktop for Ubuntu
<researcher> edubuntu-desktop-kde - educational desktop for Kubuntu
<researcher> edubuntu-docs - The Ubuntu Documentation Project - Edubuntu Documentation
<researcher> edubuntu-server - collection of educational server software
<researcher> ubuntu-edu-preschool - Preschool Educational Application Bundle
<researcher> ubuntu-edu-primary - Primary Educational Application Bundle
<researcher> ubuntu-edu-secondary - Secondary Educational Application Bundle
<researcher> ubuntu-edu-tertiary - Tertiary Educational Application Bundle
<researcher> classmate-initramfs - classmate specific initramfs settings
<researcher> edubuntu-menus - group-driven menus for Edubuntu
<researcher> after restart it fails to login
<researcher> Yes I can boot with older kernel
<researcher> But I want to change the language of Edubuntu applications
<alkisg> Install the language support for you language
<alkisg> system > administration > language support...
<researcher> ok
<researcher> thanks. I think I need to login as root
<alkisg> Why did you install classmate-initramfs? What exactly does it do?
<researcher> Actually I really dont know what it does. hence trying to learn
<alkisg> Description: classmate specific initramfs settings
<alkisg>  Specific settings used by the edubuntu classmatePC image
<alkisg>  Use that package only if you know exactly what you are doing.
<alkisg> Do read the descriptions before installing stuff :) "only if you know exactly what you are doing"
<researcher> ok. I will remember this but Im fond of trying new features to enrich learning and utilization
<alkisg> Right, as long as you're able to boot your PC afterwards without needing the help of others...
<researcher> that right
<researcher> is there a safe way to go back to "Restore" as in windows?
<researcher> Like "Boot with my last configuration which workd?" etc?
<alkisg> No
<researcher> ok.
<researcher> is there a way to delete now kernel 2.6.31-15-generic.?
<alkisg> You can ask generic ubuntu questions in #ubuntu
<researcher> ok
<researcher> thansk for this help.I will now work with language support.
<researcher> Have a good day
<researcher> bye
<alkisg> Bye
<alkisg> ...and good morning, all... :)
<researcher> How can I translate entire edubuntu in regional language ?
#edubuntu 2009-11-29
<nubae> gosh I hate deletting spammmed comments, must take a gkkd ohur per week
<alkisg> In you blog?
<alkisg> Put a better captcha or a question... E.g. since I put a "What's the current year?" question in my forum, I don't get spam anymore :)
<nubae> i've got captcha, fucker still spam me
<nubae> its not s as bad as itonce was
<nubae> bt does reqiuie week/monyth sprng gcleaningÇ
<alkisg> For me? No, none at all, a single question saved me
<Shreef> any recomendations for a good way to get a CS degree online ?
<jbicha> where do you live?
<jbicha> for US schools, UMUC & Troy seemed to have decent online degrees
<Shreef> in egypt
<Shreef> I don't care about the location
<jbicha> Shreef: eid mubarak!
<Shreef> jbicha, to u too :)
<jbicha> Shreef: maybe you could also try http://www3.open.ac.uk/study/undergraduate/computing-and-ict/index.htm
<jbicha> The Open University sounded cool but a US school is a lot easier for me to get employer support
<highvoltage> jbicha: us employers don't seem to like none-us education much do they?
<jbicha> highvoltage: well, people in the US can get away with mostly ignoring the rest of the world, it is a big country
<highvoltage> jbicha: yep
<jbicha> highvoltage: how's Canada going?
<highvoltage> jbicha: I'll probably go there in January, waiting for some local beaurocracy to do it's thing until I get my work visa
<dgroos> Anyone know what happened to the irc logs for 28th? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/11/28/
#edubuntu 2010-11-29
<highvoltage> mhall119: gnome is now in a much better state on the new daily builds
<mhall119> highvoltage: is it still 2.x?
<highvoltage> mhall119: yeah, I guess it will be possible to do that qimo session stuff during the alpha 2 cycle then
<highvoltage> (at least, I hope)
<mhall119> I'll be working on the new launcher for now, that'll do away with a big part of the gnome and xfce dependencies
<jinxer007> Hi all
<highvoltage> hey jinxer007
<jinxer007> just want to pick some ones brains about a way to set up globle homepage and book marks under chrome
<jinxer007> running Edubuntu LTSP, just want to role out the bookmarks to all accounts
<stgraber> I know that mgariepy tried it but sadly without much success
<jinxer007> doh
<stgraber> seems like something where firefox is still a lot better
<mgariepy> hello
<jinxer007> any easyer in firefox
<stgraber> mgariepy: (global bookmarks and home page in chromium)
<mgariepy> if you find a fix for chromium, i'm interested ;)
<mgariepy> jinxer007, with firefox it's fairly easy
<jinxer007> coool have any good weblink guide 4 that
<jinxer007> would be helpful as rocking back and 4th hunting forums for a how 2 on firefox now :)
<mgariepy> hmm i can point you to the files but i don't think there is any documentation for the speceficly.
<jinxer007> lol cool yep that would be helpful if you can point me the right way :)#
<mgariepy> on the thin client chroot, when having firefox installed, you have /etc/firefox/ directory
<jinxer007> yep
<mgariepy> 2 directory are present in this, pref and profile
<mgariepy> files in pref/ are loaded when firefox starts, file in profile are loaded only when firefox create new profile
<jinxer007> yep i see them
<mgariepy> you should have a firefox.js in /etc/firefox/pref/
<jinxer007> in gedit now
<jinxer007> on the firefox.js
<mgariepy> pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://foo.com");
<mgariepy> pref("startup.homepage_override_url", "http://foo.com");
<mgariepy> pref("startup.homepage_welcome_url", "http://foo.com");
<mgariepy> pref("browser.startup.homepage_reset", "http://foo.com");
<mgariepy> if you add those, the homepage, if not set in the user profile, will be foo.com
<mgariepy> you can also lock preferences
<jinxer007> great :)
<mgariepy> by using lockPref*( instead of pref()
<mgariepy> by using lockPref() instead of pref()
<mgariepy> if it doesn't work, just let me know :)
<mgariepy> if you want to personalize further, you can type: about:config in firefox and change any key value in this file
<jinxer007> cool one more question Mgariepy (or now called yoda) how about globle bookmarks :)
<jinxer007> Ok I do think its worth me signing up here its a dam site easyer than the forums :)
<mgariepy> for the bookmarks, i have done this in recent version
<mgariepy> i remember doing it in version 2.X but not for version 3.X
<jinxer007> so where u based Mgariepy
<mgariepy> maybe you can load it in the profile,
<mgariepy> overwrite the file /etc/firefox/profile/bookmarks.html
<jinxer007> will take a look at that, thanks for the help on that :)
<mgariepy> where i based  ?
<mgariepy> i live in sherbrooke,quebec,canada if it's the question :S
<jinxer007> lol yep it was, multi tasking lol hence why it do not sound right lol
<jinxer007> hampshire UK here.
<mgariepy> if you have a few minutes to add a page in edubuntu wiki about the firefox preferences i guess it would be great
<mgariepy> maybe create a subpage here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/
<jinxer007> yep, will do :)
<mgariepy> here are some basic information about it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/Firefox3Optimize
<mgariepy> great thanks :)
<jinxer007> handy :) will give it a full test then write some thing up
<jinxer007> lol should really start doing that being a ubuntu partner :)
<mgariepy> what compagny are you working for ?
<jinxer007> DSNetworx Ltd. We have been going for a year, works gone from every now and then to manic
<jinxer007> Just roled out eubuntu to a training center. Very Very happy customer
<mgariepy> great :)
<jinxer007> test edubuntu test role out for one of the largest Tech schools in the UK Nail biting stuff
<jinxer007> is the next project
<jinxer007> back in 10 cup of tea time :)
<jinxer007> right off now have a good one mgariepy :)
<jinxer007> thank you for the help
<mgariepy> you're welcome
<j_baer> Hey HighVoltage, are you available?
#edubuntu 2010-12-01
 * highvoltage remembers just in time that it's Wednesday today
<dinda> hi highvoltage same here - week is slipping by fast
#edubuntu 2010-12-03
<mhall119> highvoltage: ping
<mhall119> http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/2295/xdglauncher.png\
<MeltingKeyboard> hey there
<MeltingKeyboard> i have a question
<MeltingKeyboard> where is a high res version of the edubuntu logo
<MeltingKeyboard> i am updating the example content for 10.04 (yeah, I know)
<MeltingKeyboard> and I need high res versions of all the logos
<MeltingKeyboard> i found them for all but edubuntu
<stgraber> MeltingKeyboard: would svg be ok ?
<MeltingKeyboard> it would be fine
<MeltingKeyboard> perfect actually
<stgraber> http://www.edubuntu.org/edubuntu.svg
<stgraber> http://www.edubuntu.org/edubuntu-text.svg
<stgraber> if you want the text too
<MeltingKeyboard> thank you so much
<MeltingKeyboard> that is great
<MeltingKeyboard> stgraber: btw, is it accurate that edubuntu is now called Ubuntu Educational Edition?
<stgraber> no, it's wrong
<stgraber> this name was briefly used in the past
<stgraber> but we reverted to calling it Edubuntu during the jaunty or karmic cycle
<MeltingKeyboard> ok great
<MeltingKeyboard> thank you
<MeltingKeyboard> does this sound accurate? it is what is in the derivatives document right now, describing edubuntu:
<MeltingKeyboard> Edubuntu is an additional selection of free and open source software for education to be used with Ubuntu. As part of the award winning Ubuntu project, it creates a system to support classroom and laboratory environments in schools and other educational settings. It is easy to install, free of viruses and allows teachers to focus on learning instead of licenses.
<MeltingKeyboard> is edubuntu just an additional selection of software? i dont think so...
<MeltingKeyboard> stgraber, what do you think?
<alkisg> At a time, edubuntu was an addon cd
<alkisg> Now it's a flavor of ubuntu
<alkisg> So no, it's not accurate
<MeltingKeyboard> ok
<MeltingKeyboard> i will re-write then
<MeltingKeyboard> thakns
<MeltingKeyboard> how about this:
<MeltingKeyboard> Edubuntu an operating system specifically designed for educational applications. Built off of the Ubuntu project, Edubuntu contains additional software to administer, monitor, and support classroom and laboratory environments in schools and other educational settings. It is easy to install, free of viruses and allows teachers to focus on learning instead of licenses.
<MeltingKeyboard> oops first line
<MeltingKeyboard> edubuntu is
<stgraber> sounds good
<stgraber> highvoltage: ^
#edubuntu 2010-12-04
<book> hi
<book> hi
<book> who can help me
 * huayra in meeting with FRISK, organisasjon behind the Skolelinux/DebianEdu work
<huayra> If someone has ideas or thoughts on how a cooperation between this and the Edubuntu community, please lay them down here
<huayra> or contact me directly
<huayra> by private message here
<huayra> highvoltage, I am specially interested in hearing your opinion on concrete ways of cooperation
#edubuntu 2010-12-05
<alkisg> !info dnsmasq lucid
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.52-1ubuntu0.1 (lucid), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<sarah1> anyone real around?
<stgraber> yep
#edubuntu 2011-11-28
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
<Hyperbyte> Good morning mgariepy!
<stgraber> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning
<stgraber> highvoltage: do you think you can get the kubuntu folks to have their plan ready for TB approval in two weeks?
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'd really have preferred already knowing our LTS status for alpha-1, we can live with alpha-2 but after that it's starting to be a bit late ... for them too
<highvoltage> stgraber: I've been poking them, and I can do some more of that :)
<highvoltage> indeed, which is why I mentioned having a date for this, otherwise we just end up waiting for Kubuntu and it places us at some risk
<highvoltage> but I'll urge Darkwing to apply by then
<highvoltage> darkwing has been poked on #kubuntu-devel, if I don't get a response from him by tomorrow morning I'll send him an email as well
<stgraber> highvoltage: good, if they don't have a plan by next week, I can start nagging them with my TB hat on :)
<highvoltage> yep
#edubuntu 2011-11-29
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
#edubuntu 2011-11-30
<alkisg> Meeting in 30' ?
<dgroos> howdy folks -- we've got a meeting in some 25 minutes, yes?
<alkisg> Hi dgroos, I think so...
<dgroos> Hey alkisg -- I expect to be there for the first while, haven't been to one in a year, I think.
<stgraber> I should be around, busy with some other things though
<stgraber> making sure we have something to release for alpha-1 being one of that
<ogra_> h01ger from debian-edu pinged me, he actually wanted to attend but cant stay online now ...
<ogra_> (i promised him to tell you guys)
<stgraber> ok, thanks
<dgroos> changing venues at near-light speed ;) #ubuntu-meeting ...
<highvoltage> thanks for relaying, ogra_
#edubuntu 2011-12-01
<highvoltage> stgraber: do you happen to still have the password for https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admin/edubuntu-council ?
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
<highvoltage> good morning
<stgraber> highvoltage: yes
<stgraber> highvoltage: look for an e-mail you sent me on the 1st of March 2011 (edubuntu-council list admin details)
<stgraber> highvoltage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview feel free to improve (but quickly, we're about to release) :)
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok, I'm technically in a meeting right now but will take a peek :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: meetings are perfect time to do that kind of things :)
<highvoltage> looks good
<skaet> stgraber, highvoltage - edubuntu alpha 1 is released.
<highvoltage> \o/
<alkisg> :)
<mhall119> highvoltage: any chance of me getting a few hours of your time this month to get your iso building working for Qimo?
<highvoltage> mhall119: yep! the next week or so is a bit rough for me, but after that it should go better
<mhall119> thanks highvoltage
<mhall119> btw, if there's anything I can do to help edubuntu as Upstream Liason, let me know
<highvoltage> mhall119: we'll most probably take you on on that :)
<mhall119> Ill be happy to be of help again
#edubuntu 2011-12-02
<JerryNJ> i need some help - I just moved an ltsp vm to another server and need some help with networking in Ubuntu ltsp
<highvoltage> JerryNJ: I can try to help, what do you need?
<highvoltage> (I have a scheduled phone call in 10 minutes so if you don't get help you can also try #ltsp)
#edubuntu 2011-12-03
<MrChrisDruif> Hi everyone
#edubuntu 2011-12-04
<Squish000> hi?
#edubuntu 2012-11-30
<highvoltage> stgraber: should I reply to your message saying that we're not doing an edubuntu alpha or is it already implied?
<stgraber> highvoltage: please reply to it
<bloouup> Hey, does Edubuntu use the stock unity-greeter? I need to get rid of the session menu on the greeter and I figure a distro made for schools would probably lack this functionality
<bloouup> at least, I'm hoping anyway
<highvoltage> bloouup: hmm, it ships with lightdm, I suppose the best you could do is remove the other session entries
<highvoltage> (I have to go now but will bbl)
<bloouup> Yeah that's what I did but I wish it looked more professional
<bloouup> I got rid of the session entries and made the badges totally transparent
<bloouup> but there's still a mouseover border which just bugs me
<bloouup> By the way
<bloouup> If you want to know what I wound up doing
<bloouup> oh wait nevermind I already shared that
<highvoltage> stgraber: I think you could provide a better answer to scottk's question than I could :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: yeah, I'll do that
#edubuntu 2012-12-01
<pleia2> continuation of the work we started on my trip (article says Ubuntu, but it's those Edubuntu systems we shipped) http://www.modernghana.com/news/433437/1/air-donates-50-computers-in-gomoa-east.html
<pleia2> (which reminds me, I have a map to update now that some of the deployments are in place!)
#edubuntu 2013-11-25
<highvoltage> stgraber: I can't find an error besides the usual chroot error messages on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/edubuntu-dvd/current/livecd-20131117-amd64.out
<highvoltage> stgraber: any idea why it would get marked as a failed build?
<stgraber> highvoltage: not sure...
<stgraber> highvoltage: we've got a release call in an hour, I'll ask Colin there. I went through all the log and all I know is that the livefs build returned non-zero but I don't see anything in the log telling us why.
#edubuntu 2013-11-26
<|Cypher> anyone here?
#edubuntu 2013-11-29
<gmackerz12> hi is any there??
#edubuntu 2013-11-30
<TriciaLee> Hi
<TriciaLee> i am new here and wondering if someone can give me some tips on how to get involve
#edubuntu 2014-11-25
<oed> Hi, i'm wondering why the site is down. Also where you can get at stable build image?
#edubuntu 2014-11-26
<Marzatha> edubuntu.com is down?
<Marzatha> meant .org
<highvoltage> Yep, waiting on Canonical IS :-/
<highvoltage> (will poke them again)
<Marzatha> IS?
<highvoltage> internal canonical sysadmin team
<Marzatha> ah, so
<Marzatha> are they .in based?
<stgraber> highvoltage: actually, it's supposed to be in a much better shape now, but I need to take a look again...
* stgraber changed the topic of #edubuntu to: Current Edubuntu is 14.04 LTS. - http://www.edubuntu.org | When asking questions, hang around for a bit, we're not always at our computers :) | Help out with bugs: http://tinyurl.com/EduBugs | LTSP questions? also try #ltsp | Welcome to the playground, have lots of fun and behave yourself!
<stgraber> highvoltage: alright, just fixed up all the remaining problems with the website. I spent about an hour comparing with web.archive.org and I think it now looks identical. IS will unblock access soon.
<highvoltage> stgraber: ah, awesome!
<stgraber> highvoltage: should be back online now
#edubuntu 2015-11-23
<Eclix> Does anybody have any ideas as to why USB ports wouldn't work on newer hardware on Edubuntu clients? I have several labs running but have had to purchase new hardware and everything is working well except for the USB keyboard and mouse.
#edubuntu 2015-11-27
<kostas_>  hi everyone, I have an I3 with 8GB ram, 128GB sdd! I'd like to install a thin client server on that and have 4 thin clients for family members at home! I'll use ltsp and the clients won't have hdd's, must dvds for writing/reading. has anyone experience with performance on the server side? is this a viable option to run office applications, videop playback up to 720p, web browsers! no resource hungy games or videoediting, just some old sc
<kostas_> hool
<kostas_> <kostas_> 16bit console emulation like snes
#edubuntu 2016-11-29
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27ubuntu1.2 => 0.27ubuntu1.3] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.30ubuntu1 => 0.30ubuntu1.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27ubuntu1.2 => 0.27ubuntu1.3] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.30ubuntu1 => 0.30ubuntu1.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27ubuntu1.2 => 0.27ubuntu1.3] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2016-11-30
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27ubuntu1.3 => 0.27ubuntu1.4] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2016-12-01
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2016-12-02
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.10.1 => 0.7.8-61-g2d2ec70-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2016-12-03
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxcfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1 => 2.0.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxcfs (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.0.4-0ubuntu1 => 2.0.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<highvoltage> so long, and thanks for all the fish.
#edubuntu 2016-12-04
<TheProf> Hello.  I hope everyone is doing well.  How do I change the boot configurations for the thin/thick clients please?  I am trying to troubleshoot and want to remove the options 'quiet' 'splash' and set plymouth to show the errors.
<TheProf> I am runnigng edubuntu 14.04.05
<TheProf> *running sorry.
<TheProf> it used to be in a single file in versions prior to version 14 but I can't figure out the location now.
#edubuntu 2017-12-01
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [17.1-41-g76243487-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 17.1-46-g7acc9e68-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (zesty-proposed/main) [17.1-41-g76243487-0ubuntu1~17.04.1 => 17.1-46-g7acc9e68-0ubuntu1~17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [17.1-41-g76243487-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 17.1-46-g7acc9e68-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [17.1-41-g76243487-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 17.1-46-g7acc9e68-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (zesty-proposed/main) [17.1-41-g76243487-0ubuntu1~17.04.1 => 17.1-46-g7acc9e68-0ubuntu1~17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [17.1-41-g76243487-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 17.1-46-g7acc9e68-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-11-30
<user2> Hello
<user2> I want some ubuntu education here :)
